# Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?



## Tobys_QuadCore (24. November 2009)

*Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Ein neues Thema mit genug Gesprächsstoff, kein Thema wird so breitgetreten, wie dieses wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten? was habt ihr für ängste Befürchtungen etc. oder sagt ihr euch was geht es mich an ist es wirklich GLOBAL?


----------



## Anti-terroa (24. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Ich finde es extrem wenn man bedenkt das die menschheit sich selber ausrottet indem sie müll und denn ganzen dreck auf dem planeten verbreiten, normalerweise müsste schon schnee liegen das tut es aber nicht zumindest nicht in bayern...
Bin der meinung das es jeden was angeht da alle die hier schreiben auf diesem planeten leben, hoffe ich zumindest^^


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (24. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Man muss aber definitiv sagen viel ändern können wir nicht mehr weil wir auf alles angewiesen sind auch wenn diese schädlich sind auf die wir angewiesen sind und es lässt sich nur schwer ändern und er Elektroautos oder Brennstoffzelle etc. sich die meisten kaufen hat sich das Klima schon längst verändert und die Menschen sind zu geldgierig das sie dieses Problem in den Griff bekommen weil sie mit weniger Einnahmen rechnen müssten wenn sie auf das Klima Rücksicht nehmen und das machen sie nicht und da hilft auch kein Klima gipfel weil die uns dort auch nur irgendetwas vorgaukeln und alles verharmlosen sollen sie doch mal nach Grönland fliegen z.B. dann sehen sie was diese besonders großen Firmen alles angerichtet haben und ob sie damit leben können das sich der Meeresspiegel um 7m erhöhen wird wenn das Inlandeis Grönlands schmelzen würde, wenn nur 1m des Inlandseises Grönlands schmelzen würde würden 40 % der Weltbevölkerung von Überschwemmungen bedroht sein kaum vorzustellen was das für ein Ausmaß wäre wenn der Meeresspiegel um 7m ansteigen würde aber das scheint ja die Weltbevölkerung und besonders die Industriestaaten nicht zu interessieren da hilft es auch nicht wenn wir mal mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren.


----------



## herethic (24. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Ich finds schon irgendwie heftig das darüber nicht mehr gesprochen wird.2006/2007 war es das beherschende Thema den Medien, kein tag der nicht verging ohne das man zeigt hat welches Land wieviel co² ausstösst oder wie man den Klimawandel weiter hinauszögert(das gleiche galt für Hybrid-Autos),aber naja Obama,Wirtschaftskrise und Scheinegrippe scheinen wohl wichtigere Themen zu sein als unser Planat.
PS:was ich während dieser Zeit voll gehasst habe das ,an voll über China herzogen jeder chinese verbrauccht ungefähr die hälfte von dem was ein Deutscher verbraucht/austösst ausserdem ist china im Wachstum sollen das Industrienationen genossen haben, soll jeder in diesen Statten ein Auto geniessen und Chinesen nicht?
Und die leittragenden des Klima-Wandels werden mal wieder die 3.Weltstaaten sein.


----------



## Madz (24. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Der Klimawandel, bzw. die Daten die ihn belegen sollen, wurde aber massiv gefälscht. Lest mal:

Alles Schall und Rauch: Entlarvung des Klimaschwindels durch Hacker

Alles Schall und Rauch: Die ersten Politiker verlangen eine Untersuchung der Klimadatenfälschung


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (24. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Madz schrieb:


> Der Klimawandel, bzw. die Daten die ihn belegen sollen, wurde aber massiv gefälscht. Lest mal:
> 
> Alles Schall und Rauch: Entlarvung des Klimaschwindels durch Hacker
> 
> Alles Schall und Rauch: Die ersten Politiker verlangen eine Untersuchung der Klimadatenfälschung


Ja das finde ich auch eine sauerrei und wer keine ahnung hat glaubt das auch noch es ist wirklich schlimm


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> Ein neues Thema mit genug Gesprächsstoff, kein Thema wird so breitgetreten, wie dieses



Stimmt.
Als Vorbildung und in der Hoffnung, dass wenigstens einer was liest und ich nicht alles wiederholen muss, was ich schon geschrieben habe, hier mal die Threads, die wir schon ~dazu haben:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...nschaft/29655-atomenergie-energiepolitik.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/23342-ruyvens-politikecke.html (imho nach wie vor sehenswerte Erklärung mit verschiedenem Detailgrad -ganz wie mans will- für alle Youtube-Freunde)



> wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten? was habt ihr für ängste Befürchtungen etc. oder sagt ihr euch was geht es mich an ist es wirklich GLOBAL?



Meine Meinung ist gespalten...
Der Zyniker in mir: Der Zusammenbruch der menschlichen Zivilisation kann eigentlich nur ein Fortschritt sein.
Der Biologe in mir: Schönes Experiment, mit etwas Glück viel Arbeitsmöglichkeiten
Der Naturliebhaber in mir:  Das ist der Tropfen, der das durch Habitatszerstörung und -verschmutzung gefüllte Fass zum Überlaufen bringt
Der Internetuser in mir: omg schon wieder "KLIMALÜGE!!!!!"-noobs
Der Individualist in mir:  auswandern-auf-Südsee-Insel geht doch aber nur mit Südsee-Inseln 
Der Egoist in mir: Hey - mein Haus steht 20-30m über dem Wasserspiegel und ich hab 5 Minuten mit dem Fahrrad bis an den Strand. Das einzige, was fehlt, sind warme Sommer.




Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> Man muss aber definitiv sagen viel ändern können wir nicht mehr weil wir auf alles angewiesen sind



Zu aller erst sind wir auf ein intaktes Ökosystem angewiesen. Alles andere ist sekundär und wird uns kein bißchen helfen. Wir stehen nicht vor der Wahl "Autofahren oder Naturschützen". Wir stehen vor der Wahl "noch 5 Jahrzehnte Auto fahren und alles kollabieren lassen oder jetzt aufhören und retten, was noch zu retten ist".
Es geht nicht um 1-2 Elektroautos (die mit unserer heutigen Stromversorgung -und der, die wir bei der derzeitigen Entwicklung auch in 20 Jahren haben- sowieso die Emissionen steigern). Es geht darum, dass selbst ~Vorreiter Deutschland zur Zeit der Natur ~viermal mehr abverlangt, als diese regenerativ liefern kann. Die "Green-IT", die wir brauchen, ist nicht eine 10% Reduzierung von ADPs, sondern eine Reduzierung der PCs pro Kopf um 75% (kann sich ja jeder in seinem Zimmer umgucken, was übrig bleibt, wenn er mit den stromhungrigsten anfängt). Es geht auch nicht um einen Urlaubsflug pro Jahr weniger, sondern darum, dass wir eigentlich nur noch Fahrradfahren dürften, wenn wir uns den zwingend nötigen Warentransport erlauben wollen.
Der einzige Grund, dass es sich hier heute noch relativ gut leben lässt ("hier": wenn man nicht gerade Bewohner einer Koralleninsel ist, in Zyklon-gefährdeten Regionen lebt, auf Permafrost gebaut hat, von regenabhängier Landwirtschaft lebt, ein flaches Flußtal seine Heimat nennt oder sonstwie zu den ~4 Milliarden werdenden Opfern des Klimawandels gehört) ist der, dass bis vor wenigen Jahrzehnten ein großer Teil der Weltbevölkerung in vorindustriellen Verhältnissen vor sich hinvegetiert hat. Das ändert sich jetzt und man wird ihnen das auch kaum absprechen können (macht man ja auch gar nicht. Deutschlands Beitrag zum Klimaschutz: Autofabriken für&in China  ).



> und da hilft auch kein Klima gipfel weil die uns dort auch nur irgendetwas vorgaukeln und alles verharmlosen



Hey - dafür wurden sie gewählt. Merkel wird ihre Klimaversprechen (die ~das Minimum dessen waren, was man als wissenschaftlich notwendig bezeichnen könnte) nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge um rund 1/3 verfehlen. Versuche, international ähnliche Anstrengungen durchzusetzen oder entsprechende Sanktionen zu ergreifen, wurden erst gar nicht unternommen.
Was ist die Belohnung? Wahlsieg und die FDP an der Seite, die ja berühmt dafür ist, ohne Rücksicht auf Wirtschaft und Mittelstands-Komfort die Umwelt zu schützen.

Nö. In der Hinsicht kann sich wirklich niemand beschweren, dass die Politiker nicht das machen, womit man hätte rechnen können.



> sollen sie doch mal nach Grönland fliegen



Machen sie doch. Pressetermin vor ein paar Eisbergen, nochmal beteuern, dass das ganz ganz ganz wichtig ist und dann weiter zum nächsten Wirtschaftsgipfel, Autoherstellerrettung oder ähnlichem.



> z.B. dann sehen sie was diese besonders großen Firmen alles angerichtet haben



Da ist jeder einzelne dran schuld. Große Firmen arbeiten sogar oft noch vergleichsweise effizient (Synergieeffekte natürlich - nicht Umweltbewußtsein  )



> wenn nur 1m des Inlandseises Grönlands schmelzen würde würden 40 % der Weltbevölkerung von Überschwemmungen bedroht



Na - da verwechselst du was. Ein Meeresspiegelanstieg um 1m betrifft 40% der Weltbevölkerung, aber das wird nicht von 1m weniger Eis auf Grönland ausgelöst - schließlich würde das abschmelzen der vielen 100m zusammen nur zu 7m führen.
(Anm.: Im ersten Teil dieses Absatzes findet sich mit Absicht kein "wenn", denn imho hat es da nichts zu suchen)






Madz schrieb:


> Der Klimawandel, bzw. die Daten die ihn belegen sollen, wurde aber massiv gefälscht. Lest mal:
> 
> Alles Schall und Rauch: Entlarvung des Klimaschwindels durch Hacker
> 
> Alles Schall und Rauch: Die ersten Politiker verlangen eine Untersuchung der Klimadatenfälschung




Gibt es in dieser Propaganda irgendwo einen Link zu einer unabhängigen Quelle?
Ansonsten bitte ich darum, solche Verschwörungsgeschichten (Theorie mag ich es nicht nennen) zur reinen Unterhaltung zu konsumieren... (und vor allem nicht in einem Umfeld von schlecht informierten Personen zu verbreiten, die sowas am Ende noch glauben)
Ich für meinen Teil halte ich mich dann lieber an etwas etabliertere Medien (wobei man da aufpassen muss: wärend Medien Anfang dieses Jahrtausends ~50:50 "Klimalüge" und "Klimawandel" vertreten/verbreitet haben, lag die Quote in wissenschaftlichen Artikeln bei <1:99), als irgendwelchen hetztenden Blogger oder gleich an das offizielle Statement (so ließt sich also eine "Bestätigung"...)


----------



## Madz (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Bitteschön:
Climategate: the final nail in the coffin of ‘Anthropogenic Global Warming’? – Telegraph Blogs

Hier kannst du die Datensätze selbts herunterladen und durchforsten: http://www.pi-news.net/downloads/FOI2009.zip


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



> Na - da verwechselst du was. Ein Meeresspiegelanstieg um 1m betrifft 40% der Weltbevölkerung, aber das wird nicht von 1m weniger Eis auf Grönland ausgelöst - schließlich würde das abschmelzen der vielen 100m zusammen nur zu 7m führen.
> (Anm.: Im ersten Teil dieses Absatzes findet sich mit Absicht kein "wenn", denn imho hat es da nichts zu suchen)


Das was ich schrieb ist wirklich so habe es erst gestern in einer guten Dokumentation gesehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist gespalten...
> Der Zyniker in mir: Der Zusammenbruch der menschlichen Zivilisation kann eigentlich nur ein Fortschritt sein.


 
Absolut richtig. Mit rund 1-2 Milliarden Menschen ist die Erde mehr als genug bevölkert, mehr Menschen verwässern nur den Genpool. 
Natürliche Selektion kann soo schön sein. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Na - da verwechselst du was. Ein Meeresspiegelanstieg um 1m betrifft 40% der Weltbevölkerung, aber das wird nicht von 1m weniger Eis auf Grönland ausgelöst - schließlich würde das abschmelzen der vielen 100m zusammen nur zu 7m führen.
> (Anm.: Im ersten Teil dieses Absatzes findet sich mit Absicht kein "wenn", denn imho hat es da nichts zu suchen).


 
Interessant wird es erst, wenn die Eisdecke am Nordpol komplett weggeschmolzen ist und sich die Meeresströmungen verändern. Dass dabei ein paar Menschen auf der Strecke bleiben ist klar und dass es die armen trifft auch.
Als ich mal über die Südsee geflogen bin (Ok, das war in 10km Höhe, aber ich habe gute Augen ) konnte man Palmen sehen, die nicht mehr an Strand waren sondern schon im Meer standen.


----------



## Two-Face (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Die momentane Diskussion um den Klimawandel und den Umweltschutz ist einfach nur Geld/Panikmache; Im laufe der Jahrtausende schomlzen die Gletscher und gefrieren wieder, ein völlig normaler Kreislauf.
Klar sollten wir unsere Schadstoffemissionen einschränken, aber das wird auch nix an Gletscherschmelze und dem daraus folgenden erhöhtem Meeresspiegel ändern - ebenso wenig wie an anderen Formen von Naturkatastrophen und Unwetter.


----------



## Sash (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die momentane Diskussion um den Klimawandel und den Umweltschutz ist einfach nur Geld/Panikmache; Im laufe der Jahrtausende schomlzen die Gletscher und gefrieren wieder, ein völlig normaler Kreislauf.
> Klar sollten wir unsere Schadstoffemissionen einschränken, aber das wird auch nix an Gletscherschmelze und dem daraus folgenden erhöhtem Meeresspiegel ändern - ebenso wenig wie an anderen Formen von Naturkatastrophen und Unwetter.


genau das ist der fehler der menschheit. jeder denkt och die paar watt mehr verbrauch, der km mehr mit dem wagen schadet schon nicht.. und schon haben wir tonnen an abgasen mehr, auf den ganzen planeten hochgerechnet.
ich bin für drastische änderungen, zb opel, weg.. geburtenkontrolle, max 3.5milliarden einwohner für diesen planeten, es dürfen weltweit keine autos mehr verkauft werden die einen verbrauch von mehr als 5l/100km haben, die formel 1 höchstens noch mit e-motoren, und das ganze läßt sich beliebig fortsetzen.. ohne solche vorhaben werden unsere kinder/enkel nichts mehr zu lachen haben. denn dieser klimawandel, wie wir ihn nun haben ist nicht normal, nicht innerhalb von 30j. damals, als ich noch was junger war, in den 90igern hatten wir noch 1m und höher schnee, und das wetter hielt lange an. da wurden noch gewinnbringend schlitten verkauft.. und heute, keine 20j später flucht man über diesen einen tag im jahr wo es mal schneit. und winterreifen brauch ich auch noch keine, bei 17°C im november, wie wir vor ein paar tagen noch hatten. glaub mal 2 face, sooo schnell ändert sich das klima nicht von alleine, das ist nicht normal.


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



> Im laufe der Jahrtausende schomlzen die Gletscher und gefrieren wieder, ein völlig normaler Kreislauf.


Das stimmt aber es passiert und das muss man sagen deutlich gravierender als in den Jahrtausenden davor und dazu muss man eines ganz klar sagen warum das Eis schmilzt liegt nicht an der jetzigen Situation sondern Jahrzehnte zurück Anfang des 19 Jahrhunderts gab es den Wirtschaft boom Kraftwerke Industriezweige wurden geboren usw. die Dimensionen wurden immer größer somit wurde die Umwelt immer mehr durch den Boom belastet in Form von Treibhausgasen, usw. man konnte noch viele andere Dinge dazu zählen Fakt ist das dieser Wirtschafts aufstieg schuld daran ist das es jetzt so aussieht und sich verschlimmern wird das belegen wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse ohne übertriebene Veröffentlichungen unseren jetzigen Stand der Verschmutzung der trägt vieleicht ein klein wenig noch dazu bei aber der größte Auslöser ist der Wirtschaftsboom Anfang des 19 Jahrhunderts der sich eben jetzt bemerkbar macht.
Die Natur recht sich eben irgendwann.


----------



## Sash (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

tobey, weißt du was punkte, kommas usw sind?


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Klar aber darauf achte ich wenn ich wie hier mal schnell schreiben will nicht so sehr darauf wenn ich mal keine mache stört mich das jetzt nicht so sehr mir ist dann nur der inhalt in dem moment wichtig.


----------



## Two-Face (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

...was absolut nichts daran ändert, dass das Thema in den Medien zur Panikmache heraufbeschwört wird - und Firmen dies gnadenlos ausnutzen, u.a. mit ihren meist nutzlosen Ruspartikelfiltern.


----------



## Sash (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

presse sowie andere firmen wollen nur verkaufen, das sollte klar sein. und schön bekloppt wenn man bedenkt, dass das papier auf denen diese nachrichten gedruckt werden auch zum klimawandel beisteuern.


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...was absolut nichts daran ändert, dass das Thema in den Medien zur Panikmache heraufbeschwört wird - und Firmen dies gnadenlos ausnutzen, u.a. mit ihren meist nutzlosen Ruspartikelfiltern.


Ja da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht ich möchte nicht wissen wieivel Milliarden $ die Medienindustrie an diesen Thema schon verdient hat da wird die H1N1 Debate längst nicht heranreichen.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Welche Zukunft?
Wir denken ja schon dran wie man den Mond ausplündern kann(Wasser usw.).
Die einzigste Chance für den Erhalt der Erde ist der wenn die Menschen aussterben.


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Die einzigste Chance für den Erhalt der Erde ist der wenn die Menschen aussterben.


Eine gewagte Antwort.


----------



## Two-Face (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Welche Zukunft?
> Wir denken ja schon dran wie man den Mond ausplündern kann(Wasser usw.).
> Die einzigste Chance für den Erhalt der Erde ist der wenn die Menschen aussterben.



Einerseits richtig, andererseits wird dadurch meine Aussage und die Tatsache, dass es immer wieder mal einen Klimawandel gibt, völlig ignoriert.
Darüber hinaus, bezweifle ich, dass der Verfasser dieses Posts auch wirklich darüber nachgedacht hat und auch daran glaubt, sonst hätte er schon längst bei sich selber angefangen.


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus, bezweifle ich, dass der Verfasser dieses Posts auch wirklich darüber nachgedacht hat und auch daran glaubt, sonst hätte er schon längst bei sich selber angefangen.


Jop genauso denke ich auch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Madz schrieb:


> Bitteschön:
> Climategate: the final nail in the coffin of ‘Anthropogenic Global Warming’? – Telegraph Blogs
> Hier kannst du die Datensätze selbts herunterladen und durchforsten: [url]http://www.pi-news.net/downloads/FOI2009.zip


[/url]

Mit "unabhängiger" Quelle meine ich eigentlich weder einen Kolumnisten, der auch ganz ohne Anhaltspunkte der Meinung ist, alles besser zu wissen, noch einen Blog, die ihre Existenz mit einer Verschwörungstheorie über zensierte Medien begründet und es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht hat, "zu wiedersprechen". (wohlgemerkt: "dagegen". Nicht "neutral". Man nennt sich sogar ganz offen "proisraelisch und -amerikanisch").

Again die Frage: Gibt es irgendwo eine Quelle, deren Inhalte von übergeordneten Instanzen oder alternativ den Geschädigten selbst bestätigt wird?
(Idealerweise ein, die die Informationen etwas zugänglicher Aufbereitet, als eine Sammlung von Textfiles, in denen nicht mal Header und Inhalt getrennt sind)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Interessant wird es erst, wenn die Eisdecke am Nordpol komplett weggeschmolzen ist und sich die Meeresströmungen verändern. Dass dabei ein paar Menschen auf der Strecke bleiben ist klar und dass es die armen trifft auch.



Die Vereisung des arktischen Meeres hat recht wenig Einfluss auf nicht-polare Strömungen und das Schmelzen an sich auch nicht.



> Als ich mal über die Südsee geflogen bin (Ok, das war in 10km Höhe, aber ich habe gute Augen ) konnte man Palmen sehen, die nicht mehr an Strand waren sondern schon im Meer standen.



Wobei das eine Überlagerung mehrerer Effekte sein dürfte - denn lange bevor ein Stück Land dauerhaft überflutet wird, ist der Boden durch zeitweilige Hochwasser (Gezeiten, meteorologisches) und einsickernde Meerwasser so salzig, dass die Palmen eingehen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die momentane Diskussion um den Klimawandel und den Umweltschutz ist einfach nur Geld/Panikmache; Im laufe der Jahrtausende schomlzen die Gletscher und gefrieren wieder, ein völlig normaler Kreislauf.



Jup. Dessen Rythmus durch die Erdbahnparameter bestimmt wird und die über einen Zeitraum von ~2000 Jahren, beginnend in ~15000 Jahren den Temperaturanstieg erklären könnten, den wir in den letzten 200 Jahren hatte 

Im übrigen sollte man auch anmerken, dass der "ganz normale Kreislauf" überhaupt kein großes Problem für die Natur ist, da ihn die meisten Ökosysteme ganz gut überstehen, wenn sie nicht zusätzlich belastet werden. Und die Belastung wird vermutlich spürbar abnehmen, wenn "ganz normal" die heutigen Küstenlinien ein paar bis ein paar 100 km ins Landesinnere wandern und dabei den Lebensraum von 4-5 Milliarden Menschen ins Meeresboden verwandeln, wärend am anderen Ende Ackerflächen zu Wüsten werden. Die Natur hat damit kein Problem, wenn Homo sapiens ausstirbt.
Wir ggf. schon, weswegen Klimaschutz auch nur sehr wenig mit Naturschutz zu tun hat. Würden wir unseren Landverbrauch (idealerweise auf 0) senken, unsere Abwasser von schädlichen Verbindungen reinigen und dem Dünger verbrauch anpassen, würden wir die Natur wesentlich effektiver schützen, als das Klimaschutz jemals kann. Notfalls noch ein paar Baumsamen verteilen, um die Wanderungsgeschwindigkeit etwas zu steigern (wobei der normale Straßenverkehr da schon sehr förderlich ist) - fertig ist der Umweltschutz, Narwal und nicht-braune Braunbären wären ein ungewöhnlich kleiner Verlust für einen Eiszeitzyklus.
Aber das ändert leider nichts an unserem Infrastrukturproblem.



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...was absolut nichts daran ändert, dass das Thema in den Medien zur Panikmache heraufbeschwört wird - und Firmen dies gnadenlos ausnutzen, u.a. mit ihren meist nutzlosen Ruspartikelfiltern.



Rußpartikelfilter werden vom Gesetzgeber vorgeschrieben, die Autohersteller betonen sie in der Werbung, weil man im Zuge dessen Steuern sparen kann und das ganze wird zur Verringerung der Schadstoffbelastung in Innenstädten gemacht, ist also eine Maßnahme des Gesundheitsschutzes, die mit dem Klima rein gar nichts zu tun hat.
(aber damit ein schönes Beispiel, wie wenig Ahnung viele Leute davon haben, was eigentlich unser Klima beeinflusst - und was an anderer Stelle Schaden anrichtet)




Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> Klar aber darauf achte ich wenn ich wie hier mal schnell schreiben will nicht so sehr darauf wenn ich mal keine mache stört mich das jetzt nicht so sehr mir ist dann nur der inhalt in dem moment wichtig.



In Zukunft änderst du diese Einstellung bitte. Forensprache laut Regeln ist Deutsch, das schließt ein gewisses Minimum an Zeichensetzung ein. Andernfalls zählen Posts, die keiner liest/keiner lesen will, als Spam.


----------



## axel25 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Momentan stagniert der Klimawandel, abgesehen von normalen Zyklus bedingten Erwärmungen beträgt der durchschnittliche Anstieg der Temperatur seit 2000 0°C. Warum und wie lange weis man nicht, man hat allerdings die Sonne in Verdacht (wenige, kleine Sonnenflecken, geringe Strahlung).
Zur Mondausbeutung: Auf dem Mond gibt es Helium 3, der selbe Stoff, der bei Kernfusion, bzw. in der Sonne entseht. Das He3 will man irgenwie nutzen, um Energie zu gwinnen. Wie weis ich nicht.


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [/url]
> In Zukunft änderst du diese Einstellung bitte. Forensprache laut Regeln ist Deutsch, das schließt ein gewisses Minimum an Zeichensetzung ein. Andernfalls zählen Posts, die keiner liest/keiner lesen will, als Spam.


Na klar kein Problem  nichts geht über eine saubere Ausdrucksweise.
*>>*Zurück zum Thema, wenn man sich das hier durchliest
Datenklau: Cyberkrieg unter Klimaforschern - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft
brauch man doch definitiv den Fernseher nicht mehr einschalten, weil man sich doch absolut nicht mehr sicher sein kann, ob überhaupt zu diesem Thema etwas Wahrheits getreues gesagt wird, ich finde sowas einfach inakzeptabel um es noch harmlos aus zu drücken.


----------



## Icejester (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Sash schrieb:


> ich bin für drastische änderungen, zb opel, weg.. geburtenkontrolle, max 3.5milliarden einwohner für diesen planeten, es dürfen weltweit keine autos mehr verkauft werden die einen verbrauch von mehr als 5l/100km haben, die formel 1 höchstens noch mit e-motoren, und das ganze läßt sich beliebig fortsetzen.. ohne solche vorhaben werden unsere kinder/enkel nichts mehr zu lachen haben.


 
Ja, danke. Die haben aber erst recht nichts zu lachen, wenn wir den grünen Ökonazis die Weltherrschaft überlassen und alles, was ansatzweise Freude bringen könnte, verboten ist.

Ich habe heute noch Probleme damit, gewissen Verwandten von mir zu verzeihen, daß sie jahrelang grün gewählt haben.  Mittlerweile haben sie ihren Fehler aber wenigstens eingesehen.


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Die haben aber erst recht nichts zu lachen, wenn wir den grünen Ökonazis die Weltherrschaft überlassen


Aber meinst du wirklich, das z.B rot es besser machen würden wohl sicher nicht. Wenn man sich die heutige Lage anschaut haben alle versagt, und das werden sie auch weiterhin und zum Thema Klimawandel erst recht, alle sind sich nicht einig alle reden hin und her der eine so der andere so und am Ende war alles um sonst siehe G8 Gipfel. Das war ein unglaublich teures Projekt, nur mal in Hinblick auf die Sicherungsvorkehrung betrachtet, so viel Geld wurde da hinein gesteckt für nichts und wieder nichts. Weil nach dem Gipfel wie wir ja sehen sich nichts geändert hat, oder um es ein klein wenig positiv auszudrücken, sehr wenig geändert hat.


----------



## Icejester (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil halte ich mich dann lieber an etwas etabliertere Medien (wobei man da aufpassen muss: wärend Medien Anfang dieses Jahrtausends ~50:50 "Klimalüge" und "Klimawandel" vertreten/verbreitet haben, lag die Quote in wissenschaftlichen Artikeln bei <1:99), als irgendwelchen hetztenden Blogger oder gleich an das offizielle Statement (so ließt sich also eine "Bestätigung"...)


 
 Der Guardian! Wenig überraschend. Schau Dir doch lieber mal die Originalquelle an und was die Herren da so von links nach rechts geschickt haben Bishop Hill’s compendium of CRU email issues Watts Up With That? oder schau bei einer anständigen Zeitung: Manipulationsvorwürfe: Die Tricks der Forscher beim Klimawandel - Nachrichten Wissenschaft - WELT ONLINE . Da liest sich das schon ganz anders. Und es ist - ehrlich gesagt - näher am Inhalt der e-mails.

Meiner Meinung besonders pikant: Alleged CRU Emails - Searchable


----------



## Icejester (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> Aber meinst du wirklich, das z.B rot es besser machen würden wohl sicher nicht. Wenn man sich die heutige Lage anschaut haben alle versagt, und das werden sie auch weiterhin und zum Thema Klimawandel erst recht, alle sind sich nicht einig alle reden hin und her der eine so der andere so und am Ende war alles um sonst siehe G8 Gipfel. Das war ein unglaublich teures Projekt, nur mal in Hinblick auf die Sicherungsvorkehrung betrachtet, so viel Geld wurde da hinein gesteckt für nichts und wieder nichts. Weil nach dem Gipfel wie wir ja sehen sich nichts geändert hat, oder um es ein klein wenig positiv auszudrücken, sehr wenig verändert hat.


 
Nein. Der Meinung bin ich wirklich nicht. Ich bin auch kein Freund der Roten seit Schröder, Münte, Schily, etc. weg sind. Alleine deswegen wirst Du bei mir da wenig Widerspruch finden.

Und so ein G8-Gipfel ist natürlich eine sehr teure Sache, die meines Erachtens auch billiger gelöst werden könnte, aber dann wäre man natürlich nicht in repräsentativen Hotels untergebracht und könnte hinter einer ewigen Bannmeile die Natur o.ä. genießen.

Mal eine ganz andere Frage: Was sollte sich durch den G8-Gipfel denn bitte überhaupt ändern? Mir ist ehrlich nicht ganz klar, worauf Du mit dieser Bemerkung hinaus willst.


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz andere Frage: Was sollte sich durch den G8-Gipfel denn bitte überhaupt ändern? Mir ist ehrlich nicht ganz klar, worauf Du mit dieser Bemerkung hinaus willst.


Es gab viele Themen in Heiligendamm eins war auch der,,Klimaschutz"
Ziel der Bundesregierung war und auch anderer Gipfelteilnehmer, die Bemühungen zur Minderung von Treibhausgas emissionen und zum Ausbau erneuerbarer Energien auf dem Gipfel zu thematisieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Momentan stagniert der Klimawandel, abgesehen von normalen Zyklus bedingten Erwärmungen beträgt der durchschnittliche Anstieg der Temperatur seit 2000 0°C. Warum und wie lange weis man nicht, man hat allerdings die Sonne in Verdacht (wenige, kleine Sonnenflecken, geringe Strahlung).



Kurzzeitige Aussagen sind immer riskant, aber bislang scheint mir dieses Jahrzehnt nicht nennenswert vom allgemeinen Trend der 80er und 90er abzuweichen.
In besorgnisserregenden Maße wärmer geworden ist es auf alle Fälle.



Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema, wenn man sich das hier durchliest
> Datenklau: Cyberkrieg unter Klimaforschern - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft
> brauch man doch definitiv den Fernseher nicht mehr einschalten, weil man sich doch absolut nicht mehr sicher sein kann, ob überhaupt zu diesem Thema etwas Wahrheits getreues gesagt wird, ich finde sowas einfach inakzeptabel um es noch harmlos aus zu drücken.



Den Fernsehr sollte man sowieso nicht einschalten, wenn man gesicherte Informationen zu irgend einem Thema haben will. Mit etwas Glück bekommt man eine einseitige Auswahl von Fakten, aber in aller Regel bekommt man eine Sammlung geschickt verpackter Mutmaßungen, die gerade so nicht wiederlegt sind. (manchmal nicht mal das)
Obs da nun um Klimawandel, Mondlandung, Verbrechen oder sonstwas geht - Medien sind zu einem erheblichen Teil auf Sensation aus und in einer Zeit, in der so ziemlich alles als Gerücht verbreitet wird, sobald es jemanden einfällt, kommen recherchierte und belegte Fakten jahre zu spät, um noch berichtenswert zu sein. 
(wie man ja sehr schön an diesem Fall sehen kann: Niemand scheint mehr zu kennen, als ein paar Behauptungen aus dem Internet. Also die Quelle, die 15m Menschen in Indien ausgräbt, 200 Jahre alte Leute in Afrika kennt und beweist, dass der CIA das WTC gesprengt hat - mit Alien-Technologie. Normalerweise sollte sowas mit höchster Skepsis behandelt werden. Abwarten, bis es eine unabhängige Bestätigung der Informationen gibt. Aber hey - es ist ein Skandal! SCHLAGZEILE! SCHLAGZEILE!)

Allerdings frage ich mich, was das mit dem Artikel zu tun hat. In dem steht eigentlich eher drin, dass man dem Internet noch weniger vertrauen kann, als dem Fernsehen
Hacker, die in einen Server einbrechen und eine ""zufällige"" Auswahl (read: nur negative, keine Zusammenhänge) von E-Mails auf einen weiteren gehackten Server der "Konkurrenz" packen wollen?
Neutral&Vertrauenswürdig klingt anders.
(bin übrigens sehr positiv überrascht von Spiegel online, dass ausgerechnet die die erste hier zitierte Seite sind, die auch mal jemand von den betroffenen zu Wort kommen lässt)



Icejester schrieb:


> Der Guardian! Wenig überraschend.



Einer hats gemerkt 
Es geht aber eher um die Aussagen, auf die sich da knapp berufen wird und die beinhalten z.B. die Feststellung der Universität, dass man derzeit nicht absehen kann, ob die im Internt verbreiteten Dokumente auch echt sind.



> Schau Dir doch lieber mal die Originalquelle an und was die Herren da so von links nach rechts geschickt haben Bishop Hill’s compendium of CRU email issues Watts Up With That?



Was ist daran jetzt bitte eine "Originalquelle"?



> oder schau bei einer anständigen Zeitung: Manipulationsvorwürfe: Die Tricks der Forscher beim Klimawandel - Nachrichten Wissenschaft - WELT ONLINE . Da liest sich das schon ganz anders. Und es ist - ehrlich gesagt - näher am Inhalt der e-mails.



Also ein Springer-Blatt werde ich garantiert nicht als "anständig" im Vergleich zu irgend einer anderen Zeitung einstufen (außer vielleicht der Sun), aber davon abgesehen basiert auch dieser Artikel wieder nur auf Hörensagen und Behauptungen aus dem Internet.



> Meiner Meinung besonders pikant: Alleged CRU Emails - Searchable



Jup, die Geschichte war tatsächlich ein Skandal (über den die Medien afaik nicht berichtet haben... - wieso auch, müsste man ja erst erklären, wie Wissenschaft funktioniert) - auf den auch entsprechende Konsequenzen folgten. Übringens ohne Zwang von außen, was mal wieder zeigt, dass Verschwörungstheorien -wie in der Mail aufgestellt- oft nur auf eine Sammlung von Missgeschicken aufbauen, die man sich nicht anders erklären will. Wer ne knappe Zusammenfassung der Geschichte will:
Sallie Baliunas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Man beachte übrigens, dass der "whats up"-Typ es den Wissenschaftlern, von denen die Mails stammen sollen, vorwirft, dass diese von der Veröffentlichung dieses Papers nicht begeistert waren. Was er seinem Leser nicht verrät ist, dass dieses Paper massive qualitative Mängel aufweist. 
Und nach selektivem Konsum solcher verfälschenden Teritärquellen bilden sich die Leute dann ihre Meinung über wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse


----------



## Icejester (26. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> Es gab viele Themen in Heiligendamm eins war auch der,,Klimaschutz"
> Ziel der Bundesregierung war und auch anderer Gipfelteilnehmer, die Bemühungen zur Minderung von Treibhausgas emissionen und zum Ausbau erneuerbarer Energien auf dem Gipfel zu thematisieren.



Ja, aber "thematisieren" kann ja alles heißen. Wenn ich etwas thematisiere, heißt das nur, daß ich darüber mal rede, und noch lange nicht, daß ich auch irgendwas ändere.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einer hats gemerkt
> Es geht aber eher um die Aussagen, auf die sich da knapp berufen wird und die beinhalten z.B. die Feststellung der Universität, dass man derzeit nicht absehen kann, ob die im Internt verbreiteten Dokumente auch echt sind.


Das würde ich an deren Stelle auch erstmal sagen, daß man das "nicht absehen" kann. Aber die sind mit Sicherheit echt. Niemand auf der ganzen Welt würde über 1000 e-mails selber fälschen. Der Aufwand steht in absolut keiner Relation zum Nutzen.



> Was ist daran jetzt bitte eine "Originalquelle"?



Es sind die Original-e-mails. Noch originaler wirst Du es wohl nicht bekommen.



> Also ein Springer-Blatt werde ich garantiert nicht als "anständig" im Vergleich zu irgend einer anderen Zeitung einstufen (außer vielleicht der Sun), aber davon abgesehen basiert auch dieser Artikel wieder nur auf Hörensagen und Behauptungen aus dem Internet.



Bei einer Sache, die im Internet publik gemacht wird, kann jeder weitere Bericht naturgemäß nur auf Hörensagen aus dem Internet basieren. Was anderes geht leider nicht.




> Man beachte übrigens, dass der "whats up"-Typ es den Wissenschaftlern, von denen die Mails stammen sollen, vorwirft, dass diese von der Veröffentlichung dieses Papers nicht begeistert waren. Was er seinem Leser nicht verrät ist, dass dieses Paper massive qualitative Mängel aufweist.
> Und nach selektivem Konsum solcher verfälschenden Teritärquellen bilden sich die Leute dann ihre Meinung über wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse



Was der Typ von der Seite dazu meint ist doch völlig egal. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich das auch kaum gelesen. Interessant ist der e-mail-Verkehr. In diesem regt man sich über wissenschaftliche Mängel des Papers auch ehrlich gesagt viel weniger auf, als über die Stirn eines Magazins, doch tatsächlich mißliebige Inhalte zu veröffentlichen.

Man kann sich natürlich ärgern, wenn etwas offensichtlich falsches verbreitet wird, aber in der Form, wie dort argumentiert wird und Absprachen getroffen werden, scheint man an einer echten, ergebnisoffenen Forschung absolut gar kein Interesse zu haben. Die Reaktionen würden dann nämlich etwas anders ausfallen und nicht in Überlegungen gipfeln, wie man denn vielleicht ein ganzes Journal boykottieren und letztlich zerstören könnte. Das sind leider Schritte, die man ergreift, wenn man sich anders nicht mehr zu helfen weiß.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Vereisung des arktischen Meeres hat recht wenig Einfluss auf nicht-polare Strömungen und das Schmelzen an sich auch nicht.


 
Öhm, welche polare Meereströmung, die aus der Karibik kommt, ist denn für Europa interessant? 
Wo wird die hingehen, wenn die Eispanzer am Nordpol verschwunden ist und die Strömung deshalb nicht mehr dort wieder in die Karibik zurückfließt?  
Wird im Europa bald so kalt werden wie in Kanada, aber die Alpen bremsen die warmen Luftströmungen aus dem Süden, sodass die Sommer kühler werden als in Kanada. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup. Dessen Rythmus durch die Erdbahnparameter bestimmt wird und die über einen Zeitraum von ~2000 Jahren, beginnend in ~15000 Jahren den Temperaturanstieg erklären könnten, den wir in den letzten 200 Jahren hatte


 
Derzeit befinden wir uns immer noch in einer Warmphase. Die nächste Eiszeit steht uns natürlich auch wieder bevor, aber erst in rund 14.000 Jahren.
Innerhalb der nächsten 100.000 Jahren wird der Supervulkan unter dem Yellowstone ausbrechen.
Sollten wir uns auch darum Gedanken machen? 

Die große Plattenverwerfung vor der amerikanischen Westküste (nicht den Sankt Andreas Graben) wird innerhalb der nächsten 10.000 bis 50.000 Jahre aufbrechen. Es wird das stärkste Erdbeben enstehen, das es in den letzten 2 Millionen Jahren gegeben hat.
Sollten wir Angst haben?

Örtliche Veränderungen im Klima oder Wasserströmungen/Luftströmungen hat es schon immer gegeben. Dass der Mensch da seinen Anteil hat, ist unbestritten, aber wie er sich tatsächlich auswirkt, kann niemand vorhersehen und ich mag das Gefasel von einigen "Umweltschützern" nicht, die alles schlecht reden müssen.
Die sollten erst mal Fakten studieren, sich mit der Materie vertraut machen und dann entscheiden, welche Vorhersage sie treffen können.
Viele Leute lassen sich durch die Medien leiten und nehmen nur dessen Meinung an, der sie am Lautesten verbreiten kann.
Welcher seriöse Wissenschaftler kann denn die Wetterbedingungen für die nächsten 50 Jahre liefern? 
Niemand.
Aber die Regierung ist in der Lage, die Rentenveränderungen in den nächsten 50 Jahren vorherzusagen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Rußpartikelfilter werden vom Gesetzgeber vorgeschrieben, die Autohersteller betonen sie in der Werbung, weil man im Zuge dessen Steuern sparen kann und das ganze wird zur Verringerung der Schadstoffbelastung in Innenstädten gemacht, ist also eine Maßnahme des Gesundheitsschutzes, die mit dem Klima rein gar nichts zu tun hat.
> (aber damit ein schönes Beispiel, wie wenig Ahnung viele Leute davon haben, was eigentlich unser Klima beeinflusst - und was an anderer Stelle Schaden anrichtet)


 
Bei Rußpartikeln gibts ja noch das Problem, dass die Rußpartikel ja nicht verschwinden. Sie werden nur vom sichtbaren Bereich (der berühmte Fingerzeig mit dem Taschentuch am Auspuff) in den unsichtbaren herübergeleitet.
Die Verbrennung der Partikel im Filter mit höherer Temperatur erzeugt Rußpartikel im Nanometerbereich. Welche Auswirkungen die haben, weiß niemand.
Und dass die meisten Nachrüstkits für Rußpartikel gar nicht richtig arbeiten haben Studien gezeigt, aber niemanden interessiert es, denn schließlich verdient man damit Geld und es hängen Arbeitsplätze dran.

Nur daran ist die Politik heute noch interessiert. Die Parteien durch, da denkt keiner mehr an tatsächlichen Umweltschutz. Der ist nur interessant, wenn man damit Geld verdienen kann, sonst ist er hinderlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Das würde ich an deren Stelle auch erstmal sagen, daß man das "nicht absehen" kann. Aber die sind mit Sicherheit echt. Niemand auf der ganzen Welt würde über 1000 e-mails selber fälschen. Der Aufwand steht in absolut keiner Relation zum Nutzen.



Nun, es hat sich zumindest jemand die Mühe gemacht, aus vermutlich mehreren 100.000 e-mails (jedenfalls wenn ich an die Mengen denke, die an anderen Instituten allein über Verteiler gehen) etwas mehr als 1000 rauszuchen.
Ich denke nicht, dass es den Aufwand nenneswert gesteigert hätte, noch den Text von 20-30 abzuändern. Denn mehr als ein paar Auszügen greift niemand auf und alle wählen die gleichen. Fakt ist somit nur:
- Es wurden Daten gestohlen
- Es werden Daten verteilt
- Ein Teil der Daten kann negativ interpretiert werden

Welche Daten man als echt ansehen sollte und welche Interpretationen die richtigen sind, lässt sich mit den Verfügbaren Informationen nicht sagen. Da mag jeder für sich subjektiv dem einen oder dem anderen glauben, aber alle, die etwas wissen könnten, wiedersprechen sich gegenseitig. Der Informationsgehalt der ganzen Geschichte beschränkt sich für mich erstmal darauf, dass Mailserver gut abgesichert werden sollten - alles andere und weitere Urteile basieren auf voreingenommer Bevorzugung einer der beteiligten Parteien.



> Bei einer Sache, die im Internet publik gemacht wird, kann jeder weitere Bericht naturgemäß nur auf Hörensagen aus dem Internet basieren. Was anderes geht leider nicht.



Tjo - Dilemma?



> Was der Typ von der Seite dazu meint ist doch völlig egal. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich das auch kaum gelesen. Interessant ist der e-mail-Verkehr. In diesem regt man sich über wissenschaftliche Mängel des Papers auch ehrlich gesagt viel weniger auf, als über die Stirn eines Magazins, doch tatsächlich mißliebige Inhalte zu veröffentlichen.



unter der Annahme, dass der Inhalt stimmt:
In dem Teil, der dir vorliegt, regen sie sich über ein Magazin auf, ja.

Aber woraus schließt du, dass nie eine Dikussion über die wissenschaftliche Qualität des Artikels stattgefunden hat?
Die einleitenden Zeilen hören sich zumindest für mich so an, als hätte man sich darüber schon lange verständigt (und bei dem Artikel scheint das auch eine Sache zu sein, die man in einer Mittagspause hat klären können).



> Man kann sich natürlich ärgern, wenn etwas offensichtlich falsches verbreitet wird, aber in der Form, wie dort argumentiert wird und Absprachen getroffen werden, scheint man an einer echten, ergebnisoffenen Forschung absolut gar kein Interesse zu haben. Die Reaktionen würden dann nämlich etwas anders ausfallen und nicht in Überlegungen gipfeln, wie man denn vielleicht ein ganzes Journal boykottieren und letztlich zerstören könnte. Das sind leider Schritte, die man ergreift, wenn man sich anders nicht mehr zu helfen weiß.



Nein. Die Boykottierung einer nicht vertrauenswürdigen Quelle ist ein normaler (zum Glück sehr seltener) und zwingend nötiger Schritt. Die scharfe Diskriminierung zwischen Quellen, die ungefiltert irgendwelche z.T. rein subjektiven Meinungen verbreiten und Quellen, die ausschließlich sorgfältig belegbare Beobachtungen veröffentlichen, ist ein zentraler Baustein der modernen (Natur-)Wissenschaft. Ohne diese Praxis wäre eine internationale Wissenschaftsgesellschaft überhaupt nicht praktikabel und wären immer noch auf dem Niveau des 19. Jhd., bei dem sich einzelne Gelehrte gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen, weil sie anderer Meinung sind und jeder neue Forschungsansatz quasi bei 0 in der Naturphilosophie beginnt.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, welche polare Meereströmung, die aus der Karibik kommt, ist denn für Europa interessant?



Keine. Denn es gibt keine "polare" Strömung aus der Karibik 



> Wo wird die hingehen, wenn die Eispanzer am Nordpol verschwunden ist und die Strömung deshalb nicht mehr dort wieder in die Karibik zurückfließt?



Es gibt auch keine Störmung, die vom Nordpol in die Karibik zurückfließt.

Falls du auf die NAC anspielst (oft falsch als Golfstrom bezeichnet, dabei gilt diese Bezeichnung nur bis ein paar 100km vor der amerikanischen Küste):
Dieser ist zu ~90% windgetrieben. Die Mehrheit des Wassers, dass er führt, geht in den Azorenstrom und weiter in den Kanarenstrom (einige Autoren binden den Azorenstrom auch direkt an den Golfstrom) und über die nordäquatoriale Störmung zurück in die Karibik/Floridastrom bzw. Antillenstrom. Kein Eis involviert.
Die Teile, die weiter nach Norden fließen und Europa aufheizen, passieren nur zu einem kleinen Teil den Grönland-Schottland-Rücken und davon wird der größte Teil dann in der Grönland-See rezirkuliert. Bis ins Nordpolarmeer gelangt fast gar nicht. Umgekehrt dringt nur vergleichsweise wenig des in der Arktis absinkenden Wassers durch die Framstraße (ist nunmal sehr eng) und selbst dass ist bereits zu schwer, um die Schwelle in der Dänemarkstraße zu überwinden. Fazit: Was in der Arktis passiert, hat quasi gar nichts mit der Zirkulation im Atlantik zu tun.

Interessanter wäre der Teil, der in der Grönlandsee absinkt und als DSOW/ISOW zum nordatlantischen Tiefenwasser beiträgt, sowie die Absinkprozesse in der Labradorsee, die einen den anderen Teil liefern. Da gibt es tatsächlich Bedenken, dass diese Tiefenwasserbildung bei einem massiven Süßwassereintrag in den Nordatlantik (primär durch abschmelzendes Grönländisches Eis - nicht aus dem Nordpolarmeer) zurückgehen könnte. Das könnte im weiteren Verlauf den gesamten meridionale Tiefentransport im Atlantik beeinflussen, der tatsächlich mitverantwortlich dafür ist, dass an der Oberfläche ein Nettotransport von Süden nach Norden stattfindet. (und in der Tiefe von Norden nach Süden. Allerdings nicht aus der Karibik nach Europa, sondern an der Oberfläche geht es vor allem um einen Nettofluss über den Äquator und das Tiefenwasser aus dem Nordatlantik kommt erst im Bereich der antarktischen Zirkumpolarströmung wieder an die Oberfläche)
Aber: Wie stark diese Abschwächung seien könnte, ist zur Zeit (afaik - mein Wissen könnte 1-2 Jahre hinterherhinken) noch nicht geklärt. Höchstwahrscheinlich ist es aber der kleinere Einfluss, denn der zweite Antrieb für diesen großräumigen Transport ist die Lage der tropischen Konvergenzzone: Dadurch, dass die Südostpassat bis über den Äquator reicht, wird direkt in Oberflächenprozessen Wasser von Süden nach Norden befördert, im Atlantik wird dieser Prozess noch durch die günstige Form Brasiliens unterstützt.
Diese Windverhältnisse werden aber von ein bißchen Norpolareis nicht beeinflusst. Dafür müsstest du die ungleichmäßige Landmassenverteilung zwischen Nord- und Südhemisphäre verändern.

_edit: FALSCH. Aber die Schlussfolgerungen stimmen, der Windantrieb findet nur woanders statt, siehe unten_

Fazit: Die Finnen sollten sich vielleicht Gedanken machen, weil der Norwegenstrom ohnehin nicht so groß ist und auch noch recht viel Eis in der Nähe vorkommt. Nord- und Mitteleuropa allgemein sollten allein aus diesem Effekt höchstens ein paar Grad Temperaturabsenkung bekommen (in Kombination mit der globalen Durchschnittserwärmung kommen Modelle afaik auf <1K weniger) und dem Mittelmeerraum kann es komplett egal sein. (spontane Vermutung meinerseits: Da das Wasser in der Karibik genauso aufgeheizt wird, wie bisher, und nur weniger davon nach Nordeuropa abfließt, könnte es vor der spanischen Atlantikküste sogar einen Tick wärmer werden)



> Wird im Europa bald so kalt werden wie in Kanada, aber die Alpen bremsen die warmen Luftströmungen aus dem Süden, sodass die Sommer kühler werden als in Kanada.



Sicher, dass Kanada im Sommer von warmen Winden aus dem Süden aufgeheizt wird?
Ich bin kein Meteorologe, aber die Grundprinzipien besagen, dass über dem noch kalten Kanada die Luft absinken und über dem aufgeheizten Süden die Luft aufsteigen sollte, d.h. man hätte einen Nordwind und die Alpen schützen eher Norditalien, als dass sie die Erwärmung Deutschlands verhindern.
Auch hört man immer wieder davon, dass ein geringerer Einfluss der (dann trockeneren) Westwinde zu einem kontinentalerem Klima in Europa führen könnten, d.h. die Sommer werden eher heißer. (und im Winter gibts wieder Schnee  )



> Örtliche Veränderungen im Klima oder Wasserströmungen/Luftströmungen hat es schon immer gegeben. Dass der Mensch da seinen Anteil hat, ist unbestritten, aber wie er sich tatsächlich auswirkt, kann niemand vorhersehen und ich mag das Gefasel von einigen "Umweltschützern" nicht, die alles schlecht reden müssen.



Hmmm - einige Dinge kann man schon ganz gut prognostizieren und man muss auch mal sagen, dass die "Umweltschützer" in der Vergangenheit eine ganze Menge Dinge schlecht geredet haben, mit denen wir heute zu kämpfen haben. (Atommüll, begradigte Flüsse, zu große Bedeutung des Straßenverkehrs, Abhängigkeit von einer ölbasierten Wirtschaft, Überdüngung, Pestizidbelastungen,...) und das die Dinge, in denen man auf sie gehört hat, i.d.R. auch nicht ganz verkehrt waren. (FCKWs, TBT,...)
(gut - gibt auch Beispiele, in denen mehr Streß gemacht wurde, als angemessen war. Aber die Vorhersagen waren zumindest häufiger richtig, als "wir senken die Steuerbelastung"-Versprechern und denen wird ja auch immer noch geglaubt, siehe letzte Wahl  )



> Die sollten erst mal Fakten studieren, sich mit der Materie vertraut machen und dann entscheiden, welche Vorhersage sie treffen können.
> Viele Leute lassen sich durch die Medien leiten und nehmen nur dessen Meinung an, der sie am Lautesten verbreiten kann.



Das stimmt allerdings. Wobei ich selten den Eindruck hab, dass Medien die Meinung von Umweltschützern verbreiten.



> Welcher seriöse Wissenschaftler kann denn die Wetterbedingungen für die nächsten 50 Jahre liefern?
> Niemand.



Stimmt. Hier gehts aber auch ums Klima. Und wärend man heute nicht technisch in der Lage ist, Modelle für die kleinskaligen Effekte des Wetters durchzurechnen, ist man gar nicht mal so schlecht darin, die über größere Zeit- und Raumskalen gemittelten Prozesse des Klimas zu berechnen. (zugegeben: z.B. bei der Klimaerwärmung lag man bis jetzt im Schnitt ein bißchen zu niedrig, was aber auch daran liegt, dass die Wirtschaft immer etwas niedrigere Emissionen verspricht, als sie letztendlich liefert)




> Bei Rußpartikeln gibts ja noch das Problem, dass die Rußpartikel ja nicht verschwinden. Sie werden nur vom sichtbaren Bereich (der berühmte Fingerzeig mit dem Taschentuch am Auspuff) in den unsichtbaren herübergeleitet.
> Die Verbrennung der Partikel im Filter mit höherer Temperatur erzeugt Rußpartikel im Nanometerbereich. Welche Auswirkungen die haben, weiß niemand.
> Und dass die meisten Nachrüstkits für Rußpartikel gar nicht richtig arbeiten haben Studien gezeigt, aber niemanden interessiert es, denn schließlich verdient man damit Geld und es hängen Arbeitsplätze dran.
> 
> Nur daran ist die Politik heute noch interessiert. Die Parteien durch, da denkt keiner mehr an tatsächlichen Umweltschutz. Der ist nur interessant, wenn man damit Geld verdienen kann, sonst ist er hinderlich.




Willkommen in einer Welt, in der Juristen und BWLer (aka 60-80% der Politiker) die Entscheidungen treffen, die auf chemischen Wege physikalische Entwicklungen mit potentiell negativen medizinischen Folgen verhindern sollen (zumindest vorgeblich). Aber solange man es medial zum greenwashing Verwerten kann, hat es seine Hauptfunktion erfüllt und was irgendwelche blöden Wissenschaftler am Ende untersuchen, interessiert Bild&Co eh nicht.

Man stelle sich mal vor, was aus der Boombranche Nanotechnologie werden würde, wenn man Partikel, die problemlos in die Blutbahn gelangen können, auf einmal so behandeln würde, wie gelöste Substanzen, die vielleicht in die Blutbahn gelangen können (auch als "Chemie" bekannt). Neee. Sowas ist der deutschen Industrie nun wirklich nicht zuzumuten. Da hängen soooo viele 100 Arbeitsplätze dran. Das kehrt man lieber unter den Teppich, damit in 10 Jahren viele 1000 Arbeitsplätze dran hängen und dann verwässert man eine EU-Verordnung, um den Status Quo zu halten)


----------



## Icejester (28. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nun, es hat sich zumindest jemand die Mühe gemacht, aus vermutlich mehreren 100.000 e-mails (jedenfalls wenn ich an die Mengen denke, die an anderen Instituten allein über Verteiler gehen) etwas mehr als 1000 rauszuchen.



Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie groß das CRU ist, aber wenn es in etwa die Größe des Instituts haben sollte, an dem ich arbeite (rd. 80 Mitarbeiter) kommen da bei weitem keine "mehrere 100.000" zusammen. Die Zahl sinkt natürlich noch weiter, wenn man sich nur auf die Accounts der halbwegs prominenten Akteure beschränkt. Die e-mails von Verwaltungsangestellten werden die wohl nicht weiter beachtet haben.



> Tjo - Dilemma?


Vielleicht. Läßt sich in so einer Situation aber nicht ändern.



> unter der Annahme, dass der Inhalt stimmt:
> In dem Teil, der dir vorliegt, regen sie sich über ein Magazin auf, ja.
> 
> Aber woraus schließt du, dass nie eine Dikussion über die wissenschaftliche Qualität des Artikels stattgefunden hat?
> Die einleitenden Zeilen hören sich zumindest für mich so an, als hätte man sich darüber schon lange verständigt (und bei dem Artikel scheint das auch eine Sache zu sein, die man in einer Mittagspause hat klären können).


Du mißverstehst mich. Ich schließe überhaupt nicht, daß nie eine Diskussion über die wissenschaftliche Qualität stattgefunden hätte. Wahrscheinlich hat die stattgefunden. Davon gehe ich ehrlich gesagt sogar aus. Nur spielt die Frage, ob sie stattgefunden hat, an diesem Punkt überhaupt keine Rolle mehr.



> Nein. Die Boykottierung einer nicht vertrauenswürdigen Quelle ist ein normaler (zum Glück sehr seltener) und zwingend nötiger Schritt. Die scharfe Diskriminierung zwischen Quellen, die ungefiltert irgendwelche z.T. rein subjektiven Meinungen verbreiten und Quellen, die ausschließlich sorgfältig belegbare Beobachtungen veröffentlichen, ist ein zentraler Baustein der modernen (Natur-)Wissenschaft. Ohne diese Praxis wäre eine internationale Wissenschaftsgesellschaft überhaupt nicht praktikabel und wären immer noch auf dem Niveau des 19. Jhd., bei dem sich einzelne Gelehrte gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen, weil sie anderer Meinung sind und jeder neue Forschungsansatz quasi bei 0 in der Naturphilosophie beginnt.


Da widerspreche ich Dir ganz klar. Ein Journal, das möglicherweise unter vielen anderen auch wissenschaftlich wenig anspruchsvolle Artikel veröffentlicht, ist keine "nicht vertrauenswürdige" Quelle. Erstmal ist jedes Journal eine Plattform zur Diskussion und zum Gedankenaustausch, kein Instrument zur Verkündung der einen, reinen Lehre. Im Gegenteil, eines, das nur Artikel, die einen ganz bestimmten Tenor haben, würde ich für unausgewogen halten. Wenn eine bestimmte Veröffentlichung auf so wenig Gegenliebe oder so viel Kritik stößt, weil sie fehlerbehaftet ist, ist es die Aufgabe derer, die sich berufen fühlen, diese Veröffentlichung in ihren eigenen aufzugreifen und auf wissenschaftlich möglichst unangreifbarem Wege ihrer Fehler zu überführen. Das Boykott des Veröffentlichers - wohlgemerkt nicht der Urheber - ist genauso sinnvoll und irrational wie das Töten des Überbringers einer schlechten Nachricht in der Antike. Ehrlich gehe ich sogar so weit zu sagen, daß ein solches Verhalten eines Wissenschaftlers nicht würdig ist und sehr nach dem Versuch der Errichtung eines "Meinungsmonopols" riecht.

Wenn eine Veröffentlichung allerdings völlig abstrus ist, genügt es, sie einfach nicht zu zitieren und sich nicht weiter damit auseinanderzusetzen, weil jedes Fachpublikum auf den ersten Blick erkennen wird, daß sie nicht ernstzunehmen ist. Wenn man sich die Mühe macht, überhaupt eine längere Diskussion darüber zu führen, kann sie meines Erachtens nicht ganz so abwegig sein. Sonst könnte man sich das alles nämlich schenken und sich wichtigeren Aufgaben zuwenden, wie das jeder rational denkende Mensch in so einer Situation tun würde.




> Sicher, dass Kanada im Sommer von warmen Winden aus dem Süden aufgeheizt wird?
> Ich bin kein Meteorologe, aber die Grundprinzipien besagen, dass über dem noch kalten Kanada die Luft absinken und über dem aufgeheizten Süden die Luft aufsteigen sollte, d.h. man hätte einen Nordwind und die Alpen schützen eher Norditalien, als dass sie die Erwärmung Deutschlands verhindern.


Ich auch nicht, aber in einer Geographievorlesung zu Nordamerika wurde uns das wenigstens mal so erklärt. Kann sein, daß der Jetstream da irgendeine entscheidende Rolle spielt. Ist allerdings schon Jahre her und nicht wirklich mein Thema. Zumindest ist die Abwesenheit eines von West nach Ost verlaufenden Gebirges in Nordamerika für die Hohe Anzahl von Hurricanes verantwortlich, wovor z.B. die Alpen Europa recht sicher schützen. Der Himalaya in Asien scheint wohl eine ähnliche Funktion wie die Alpen zu erfüllen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



> Wobei ich selten den Eindruck hab, dass Medien die Meinung von Umweltschützern verbreiten.


Ich habe den Eindruck, daß sie mittlerweile ausschließlich deren Meinung verbreiten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie groß das CRU ist, aber wenn es in etwa die Größe des Instituts haben sollte, an dem ich arbeite (rd. 80 Mitarbeiter) kommen da bei weitem keine "mehrere 100.000" zusammen. Die Zahl sinkt natürlich noch weiter, wenn man sich nur auf die Accounts der halbwegs prominenten Akteure beschränkt. Die e-mails von Verwaltungsangestellten werden die wohl nicht weiter beachtet haben.



Bei mir gehen z.T. über 50 Mails am Tag über einen einzigen Verteiler, das Institut beschäftigt aber auch ~400 Wissenschaftler.
Beim -wie von den Kritikern behaupteten- wichtigsten Institut für Klimadaten würde ich nicht weniger erwarten.




> Da widerspreche ich Dir ganz klar. Ein Journal, das möglicherweise unter vielen anderen auch wissenschaftlich wenig anspruchsvolle Artikel veröffentlicht, ist keine "nicht vertrauenswürdige" Quelle. Erstmal ist jedes Journal eine Plattform zur Diskussion und zum Gedankenaustausch, kein Instrument zur Verkündung der einen, reinen Lehre. Im Gegenteil, eines, das nur Artikel, die einen ganz bestimmten Tenor haben, würde ich für unausgewogen halten.



Moment:
Es geht in den Mails nicht um eine Veröffentlichung, die einfach eine andere Meinung hat. Das gehört dazu - wenn ein Magazin nur meine Meinung schreibt, brauch ich auchs nicht zu lesen.
Es geht um die Veröffentlichung einer Arbeit, die nicht annähernd die Qualitäts-Anforderungen erfüllt, die an eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit zu stellen sind. Das Magazin behauptet das aber, in dem es sie veröffentlicht.



> Wenn eine bestimmte Veröffentlichung auf so wenig Gegenliebe oder so viel Kritik stößt, weil sie fehlerbehaftet ist, ist es die Aufgabe derer, die sich berufen fühlen, diese Veröffentlichung in ihren eigenen aufzugreifen und auf wissenschaftlich möglichst unangreifbarem Wege ihrer Fehler zu überführen.



Das ist bei einer Arbeit, die mit wissenschaftlichen Methoden zu merkwürdigen Ergebnissen kommt, sicherlich der richtige Ansatz. Genaugenommen sollte man das so oder so machen, um sicherzugehen, dass die eigenen, wiedersprüchlichen Ergebnisse auch wirklich richtig sind.
Bei einer Arbeit, die ohne wissenschaftliche Methodik (oder mit unzureichender) merkwürdige Behauptungen als "Ergebniss" verkauft, sieht die Sache ganz anders aus. Sowas findet man auf jeder zweiten Internetseite im Dreierpack und es gibt einen guten Grund, warum man nicht zu jedem einzelnen Fall eine sorgfältige, hochwertige Gegenstudie anstellt. (der da lautet: Man käme zu nichts anderem mehr, als Spinner zu wiederlegen)



> Das Boykott des Veröffentlichers - wohlgemerkt nicht der Urheber - ist genauso sinnvoll und irrational wie das Töten des Überbringers einer schlechten Nachricht in der Antike. Ehrlich gehe ich sogar so weit zu sagen, daß ein solches Verhalten eines Wissenschaftlers nicht würdig ist und sehr nach dem Versuch der Errichtung eines "Meinungsmonopols" riecht.



Es geht hier um das "Töten" eines Überbringers, der Stein und Bein schwört, die Nachricht wäre richtig. Peer-reviewed Journals stehen mit ihrem Namen dafür ein, dass ihr Inhalt nach bestem Stand der Wissenschaft auf seine Qualität überprüft wurde und das Sachen, die unzureichend belegt sind, eben nicht drinne stehen.
Wenn ein Journal der Meinung ist, aus Spaß an der Kontroverse gern alles mögliche veröffentlichen zu müssen - bitte. Dann soll es sich aber nicht wundern, wenn es als Grey-literature eingestuft wird, man es i.d.R. höchstens zur Unterhaltung oder als Kuriosum ließt und kein ernstzunehmender Wissenschaftler großes Interesse daran setzt, darin zu publizieren.



> Wenn eine Veröffentlichung allerdings völlig abstrus ist, genügt es, sie einfach nicht zu zitieren und sich nicht weiter damit auseinanderzusetzen, weil jedes Fachpublikum auf den ersten Blick erkennen wird, daß sie nicht ernstzunehmen ist. Wenn man sich die Mühe macht, überhaupt eine längere Diskussion darüber zu führen, kann sie meines Erachtens nicht ganz so abwegig sein. Sonst könnte man sich das alles nämlich schenken und sich wichtigeren Aufgaben zuwenden, wie das jeder rational denkende Mensch in so einer Situation tun würde.



Es wird an der Stelle ja auch nicht mehr über die Publikation diskutiert, sondern über das Journal. Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie es in dem Fachgebiet ist, aber da gerade Klimawissenschaften einen absoluten Boom erleben, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass auch diese Wissenschaftler damit konfrontiert sind, dass jede Woche mehrere 100 Arbeiten in ihrem Bereich publiziert werden. Da hat man dann Mühe, auch nur die Abstracts von den Dutzend zu lesen, die in hochwertigen, vertrauenswürdigen Quellen veröffentlicht werden. Quellen, bei denen man selbst den Stuss aussortieren muss, sind unter diesen Bedingungen auszusortieren. (unter anderen eigentlich auch. Denn je nach Umfang ne halbe bis eine Stunde damit zu verbringen, Stuss auf seine Stussigkeit zu analysieren und anschließend auch noch mit seinen Kollegen zu besprechen -denn die eigene Einzelmeinung zur Ablehnung ausreichen zu lassen, wäre doch etwas fehleranfällig-, ist einfach eine enorme Zeitverschwendung). Und "Quelle" bezeichnet in dem Fall nicht nur den "Wissenschaftler" (da muss man -bei einem derart im öffentlichen Interesse stehendem Thema- ggf. auch darauf achten, wer mit welchen Thesen als "Experte" an die Öffentlichkeit tritt), sondern auch das Journal.



> Ich auch nicht, aber in einer Geographievorlesung zu Nordamerika wurde uns das wenigstens mal so erklärt. Kann sein, daß der Jetstream da irgendeine entscheidende Rolle spielt. Ist allerdings schon Jahre her und nicht wirklich mein Thema. Zumindest ist die Abwesenheit eines von West nach Ost verlaufenden Gebirges in Nordamerika für die Hohe Anzahl von Hurricanes verantwortlich, wovor z.B. die Alpen Europa recht sicher schützen. Der Himalaya in Asien scheint wohl eine ähnliche Funktion wie die Alpen zu erfüllen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



*Leute mit Halbwissen unter sich* 
Jetstreams verlaufen in großer Höhe und von Ost nach West, das kann ich mir schwer vorstellen. Bei den Zyklonen könntest du recht haben. Soweit ich das verstehe, setzen die kalte Luft über warmen Wasser vorraus - warmes Wasser gibt im karibischem, europäischen und austral-asiatischen Mittelmeer genug, vor Indien auch. Aber nur bei no 1 und no 3 gibts große Unwetter - und kein Gebirge, dass das Eindringen von kalter Luft aus polwärtigen Richtungen verhindert.



> Ich habe den Eindruck, daß sie mittlerweile ausschließlich deren Meinung verbreiten.



Dann les mehr Bild, schau Privatfernsehen und hör dir die Meinung von mehr Umweltschützern an 
Es gibt definitiv sehr, sehr viele, die nicht zu Wort kommen, obwohl z.B. die Politik gute Gründe dafür bieten würde. (gibt natürlich ähnlich viele, die vollkommen zurecht nicht zu Wort kommen  )


----------



## Icejester (28. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei mir gehen z.T. über 50 Mails am Tag über einen einzigen Verteiler, das Institut beschäftigt aber auch ~400 Wissenschaftler.
> Beim -wie von den Kritikern behaupteten- wichtigsten Institut für Klimadaten würde ich nicht weniger erwarten.



Zitat von deren Homepage:
"Consisting of a staff of around *thirty *research scientists and students,  the Unit has developed a number of the data sets  widely used in climate research, including the global temperature record  used to monitor the state of the climate system, as well as  statistical software packages and climate models."
About the Climatic Research Unit

Das ist nicht einmal ein Zehntel von dem, was Dir so vorschwebt.




> Das ist bei einer Arbeit, die mit wissenschaftlichen Methoden zu merkwürdigen Ergebnissen kommt, sicherlich der richtige Ansatz. Genaugenommen sollte man das so oder so machen, um sicherzugehen, dass die eigenen, wiedersprüchlichen Ergebnisse auch wirklich richtig sind.
> Bei einer Arbeit, die ohne wissenschaftliche Methodik (oder mit unzureichender) merkwürdige Behauptungen als "Ergebniss" verkauft, sieht die Sache ganz anders aus. Sowas findet man auf jeder zweiten Internetseite im Dreierpack und es gibt einen guten Grund, warum man nicht zu jedem einzelnen Fall eine sorgfältige, hochwertige Gegenstudie anstellt. (der da lautet: Man käme zu nichts anderem mehr, als Spinner zu wiederlegen)


Eben. Da bin ich voll Deiner Meinung. Und die Tatsache, daß man sich damit überhaupt so eingehend beschäftigt, zeigt meiner Meinung, daß es so falsch nicht sein kann





> Es geht hier um das "Töten" eines Überbringers, der Stein und Bein schwört, die Nachricht wäre richtig. Peer-reviewed Journals stehen mit ihrem Namen dafür ein, dass ihr Inhalt nach bestem Stand der Wissenschaft auf seine Qualität überprüft wurde und das Sachen, die unzureichend belegt sind, eben nicht drinne stehen.
> Wenn ein Journal der Meinung ist, aus Spaß an der Kontroverse gern alles mögliche veröffentlichen zu müssen - bitte. Dann soll es sich aber nicht wundern, wenn es als Grey-literature eingestuft wird, man es i.d.R. höchstens zur Unterhaltung oder als Kuriosum ließt und kein ernstzunehmender Wissenschaftler großes Interesse daran setzt, darin zu publizieren.


Wenn es so wäre, wieso überläßt man diesen Prozeß dann nicht sich selbst? Es wird schon auffallen, wenn ein Journal permanent fragwürdige Aufsätze publiziert. Da muß man nicht so einen Wind drum machen und gegebenenfalls Leute dazu anhalten, das fragliche Journal zu boykottieren. Die können ja alle selber denken und werden  - sofern das Anliegen berechtigt sein sollte - schon selber zu demselben Schluß kommen.



> Es wird an der Stelle ja auch nicht mehr über die Publikation diskutiert, sondern über das Journal. Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie es in dem Fachgebiet ist, aber da gerade Klimawissenschaften einen absoluten Boom erleben, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass auch diese Wissenschaftler damit konfrontiert sind, dass jede Woche mehrere 100 Arbeiten in ihrem Bereich publiziert werden. Da hat man dann Mühe, auch nur die Abstracts von den Dutzend zu lesen, die in hochwertigen, vertrauenswürdigen Quellen veröffentlicht werden. Quellen, bei denen man selbst den Stuss aussortieren muss, sind unter diesen Bedingungen auszusortieren. (unter anderen eigentlich auch. Denn je nach Umfang ne halbe bis eine Stunde damit zu verbringen, Stuss auf seine Stussigkeit zu analysieren und anschließend auch noch mit seinen Kollegen zu besprechen -denn die eigene Einzelmeinung zur Ablehnung ausreichen zu lassen, wäre doch etwas fehleranfällig-, ist einfach eine enorme Zeitverschwendung). Und "Quelle" bezeichnet in dem Fall nicht nur den "Wissenschaftler" (da muss man -bei einem derart im öffentlichen Interesse stehendem Thema- ggf. auch darauf achten, wer mit welchen Thesen als "Experte" an die Öffentlichkeit tritt), sondern auch das Journal.


Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du machst, aber normalerweise liest man doch kein Abstract, wenn der Titel nicht halbwegs so klingt, als könnte der Inhalt interessant sein bzw. mit den eigenen Forschungsinteressen in Zusammenhang stehen. Und ich wette, daß die allermeisten Veröffentlichungen überhaupt von gar niemandem diskutiert werden. Dafür wird einfach viel zu viel publiziert. Auf gewisse Weise ist das schade, weil oftmals auch unbekanntere Artikel interessante Erkenntnisse bereithalten können. Aber, wie Du schon sagst, hat eben niemand die Zeit, alles zu berücksichtigen.




> *Leute mit Halbwissen unter sich*


Immer gut, oder? 


> Jetstreams verlaufen in großer Höhe und von Ost nach West, das kann ich mir schwer vorstellen. Bei den Zyklonen könntest du recht haben. Soweit ich das verstehe, setzen die kalte Luft über warmen Wasser vorraus - warmes Wasser gibt im karibischem, europäischen und austral-asiatischen Mittelmeer genug, vor Indien auch. Aber nur bei no 1 und no 3 gibts große Unwetter - und kein Gebirge, dass das Eindringen von kalter Luft aus polwärtigen Richtungen verhindert.


Bei Zyklonen, Hurricanes  - oder wie man die auch immer nennen mag - habe ich auf jeden Fall recht. Da bin ich mir absolut sicher. Ich weiß auch noch, daß das mit dem Zusammentreffen von feucht-warmen und trocken-kühlen Luftmassen zusammenhängt, das durch entsprechende Gebirge unterbunden werden kann. Der Rest ist mir leider entallen. 

Jetstreams verlaufen übrigens zumeist von West nach Ost - nicht von Ost nach West. Es gibt offenbar nur einen in Asien, der in die andere Richtung läuft.

Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann verschieben sich deren Korridore auch mal je nach Jahreszeit. Vielleicht treffen sie oder von ihnen stärker beeinflußte Luftmassen dann auch mal aufeinander. Aber ob's wirklich so ist? 


> Dann les mehr Bild, schau Privatfernsehen und hör dir die Meinung von mehr Umweltschützern an
> Es gibt definitiv sehr, sehr viele, die nicht zu Wort kommen, obwohl z.B. die Politik gute Gründe dafür bieten würde. (gibt natürlich ähnlich viele, die vollkommen zurecht nicht zu Wort kommen  )


Bei der Bild muß ich so oft kotzen. Das ist nicht gesund. Privatfernsehen schaue ich allerdings schon recht oft. Das beschränkt sich jedoch meistens auf den Dienstagabend oder eine Gute-Nacht-Doku zum Einschlafen auf N24. Ist Phönix eigentlich öffentlich-rechtlich? Da schaue ich auch ganz gerne mal rein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Zitat von deren Homepage:
> "Consisting of a staff of around *thirty *research scientists and students,  the Unit has developed a number of the data sets  widely used in climate research, including the global temperature record  used to monitor the state of the climate system, as well as  statistical software packages and climate models."
> About the Climatic Research Unit
> 
> Das ist nicht einmal ein Zehntel von dem, was Dir so vorschwebt.



Okay. Dann fragt man sich überhaupt, warum die e-Mails schreiben und nicht einfach ins Nachbarzimmer gehen  
(aber auch wie wichtig sie wirklich für die Klimaforschung sind.)




> Wenn es so wäre, wieso überläßt man diesen Prozeß dann nicht sich selbst? Es wird schon auffallen, wenn ein Journal permanent fragwürdige Aufsätze publiziert. Da muß man nicht so einen Wind drum machen und gegebenenfalls Leute dazu anhalten, das fragliche Journal zu boykottieren. Die können ja alle selber denken und werden  - sofern das Anliegen berechtigt sein sollte - schon selber zu demselben Schluß kommen.



Wo hält man denn Leute dazu an?
Es geht hier um einen e-mail-Verkehr zwischen 4 Leuten an einem Institut von 30. Das man nicht ganz eigenmächtig beschließt, alles besser zu wissen, als der Rest der forschenden Welt, sondern dass man sich mit seinen Kollegen verständigt, wie man in Zukunft mit diesem Journal umgeht, ist im Interesse funktionierender Zusammenarbeit wohl normal, oder?
Einen Wind machen gewisse Hacker, Reporter und Forumsnutzer drum rum.



> Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du machst, aber normalerweise liest man doch kein Abstract, wenn der Titel nicht halbwegs so klingt, als könnte der Inhalt interessant sein bzw. mit den eigenen Forschungsinteressen in Zusammenhang stehen.



Ich bezog mich auf die Meersbiologie und wenn man ökologische Fragestellungen oder biogeochemische Prozesse betrachtet, gibt es sehr, sehr viele Arbeiten, die einen Bezug zum eigenen Thema haben könnten.
Ich weiß es nicht, gehe aber davon aus, dass Personen, die sich mit der Modellierung der gesamten Biosphäre, Geosphäre und Athmosphäre der letzten halbe Milliarde Jahre beschäftigen, auch eine recht große Auswahl an möglichen Referenzen haben. Da ist jedes Kriterium willkommen, dass die Auswahl erleichtert - und "Journal, dass alles mögliche veröffentlicht" ist ggf. etwas fairer als "Titel enhält nur drei, nicht 5 hochinteressante Stichwörter".



> Und ich wette, daß die allermeisten Veröffentlichungen überhaupt von gar niemandem diskutiert werden. Dafür wird einfach viel zu viel publiziert.



Wie heißt es so schön: Eine Zitierung kriegt jeder Artikel 
Aber wenn die Aussagen eines Artikels sehr revolutionär und weitreichend klingen (und ein Artikel, der 99% der aktuellen Klimaforschung wiederspricht, hätte eine gewisse Bedeutung) und bei dem es Anhaltspunkte dafür gibt, dass er dies mit guter Berechtigung tut (z.B. weil er in einem Journal steht, in dem sich normalerweise gut belegte Aussagen finden), dann zählt er zu den Artikeln, die garantiert von vielen gelesen und diskutiert werden. (und ggf. niedergemacht, wenn er obige Eigenschaften nicht mal annähernd aufweist)



> Immer gut, oder?



Ich wär nicht im Forum, wenn ich anders denken würde 



> Bei Zyklonen, Hurricanes  - oder wie man die auch immer nennen mag



In den USA heißen (tropische) Zyklone "Hurrican", in SO-Asien z.T. "Taifun" - ich hab die Sammelbezeichnung gewählt.



> - habe ich auf jeden Fall recht. Da bin ich mir absolut sicher. Ich weiß auch noch, daß das mit dem Zusammentreffen von feucht-warmen und trocken-kühlen Luftmassen zusammenhängt, das durch entsprechende Gebirge unterbunden werden kann. Der Rest ist mir leider entallen.



Ich glaube mich an feucht-warmer Luft über feuchten Meeren zu erinnern, die von kalten Luftmassen überlagert wird, dann aber beginnt, aufgrund ihrer geringen Dichte aufzusteigen. Letzteres konzentriert an stellen, an denen die schwerere, kalte Schicht bereits durchbrochen ist -> Auge.



> Jetstreams verlaufen übrigens zumeist von West nach Ost - nicht von Ost nach West. Es gibt offenbar nur einen in Asien, der in die andere Richtung läuft.



na. Richtungen und Meteorologie machen sowieso keinen Sinn, mal wirds nach der Herkunft benannt, mal nach der Richtung,... 



> Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann verschieben sich deren Korridore auch mal je nach Jahreszeit.



Wer naheliegend, die großen liegen afaik zwischen den Haupt-Umweltzellen - und zumindest die Hadley-Zellen wandern ja mit der ITCZ.



> Bei der Bild muß ich so oft kotzen. Das ist nicht gesund. Privatfernsehen schaue ich allerdings schon recht oft. Das beschränkt sich jedoch meistens auf den Dienstagabend oder eine Gute-Nacht-Doku zum Einschlafen auf N24.



Und auf N24 findest du dann Meinungen von Umweltschützern vertreten? 
Immer wenn ich die Einschalte, thematisieren sie großflächige Umweltzerstörung (Tagebaubagger YEAH!!), -verschmutzung (und so kommt die tolle neue Raffinerie an ihren Platz...) oder CO2-Freisetzung (der neuste Sprittvernichter der US-Army und warum er definitiv besser ist, als das russische Gegenstück).
Auf K1 das gleiche und der Rest berichtet in seinen "News" lieber von gestiegenen Preisen wegen Umweltschutzgesetzen und von der neuesten Automesse, als vom neuen Rote-Liste-Highscore, der vernichteten letzten Flecken unberührter (oder in Deutschland auch nur unbebauter) Natur, etc.
Umweltschutzer sieht man höchstens mal als Idioten, die an (wahlweise) Bäumen, Toren oder Gleise gekettet sind bzw. als Randalen, die daneben stehen und das Gleisbett in Richtung Polizei befördern.
(Hinweis auf die Kosten folgen i.d.R. sofort. Hinweis auf die Kosten der Atomenergie nie. Aber garantiert bald ein Bericht über spannende Arbeiten in Kernkraftwerken und warum Unfälle in deutschen unmöglich sidn)



> Ist Phönix eigentlich öffentlich-rechtlich? Da schaue ich auch ganz gerne mal rein.



Jup, Phönix ist ö-r. Oder glaubst du, die Sat1Pro7-MediaAG würde versuchen, mit "Bundestag -_*LIVE!*_" auf Quotenjagd gehen? 
(wobei: verglichen mit derem normalen Programm...)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Höchstwahrscheinlich ist es aber der kleinere Einfluss, denn der zweite Antrieb für diesen großräumigen Transport ist die Lage der tropischen Konvergenzzone: Dadurch, dass die Südostpassat bis über den Äquator reicht, wird direkt in Oberflächenprozessen Wasser von Süden nach Norden befördert, im Atlantik wird dieser Prozess noch durch die günstige Form Brasiliens unterstützt.
> Diese Windverhältnisse werden aber von ein bißchen Norpolareis nicht beeinflusst. Dafür müsstest du die ungleichmäßige Landmassenverteilung zwischen Nord- und Südhemisphäre verändern.



Korrektur meinerselbst, nicht dass hier Leute sich das falsche merken:
Die Kausalität ist quatsch. Zwar findet am Äquator ein Nettotransport nach Norden statt, dieser ist aber nicht Ursache, sondern Folge der meridionalen Umwälzung.
Deren Hauptantrieb besteht resultiert aus energetischer Sicht aus der Antarktischen Divergenz und damit der Polarfront. (die Aussage bleibt die gleiche -Kugelgestalt der Erde und Kontinentverteilung sind bestimmend, nicht die Eisverteilung-, aber der Mechanismus war falsch. Sorry)


P.S.: Ist ein bißchen Wissenschaft zu abschreckend, oder warum diskutiert hier keiner mehr mit?


----------



## Icejester (30. November 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> K
> P.S.: Ist ein bißchen Wissenschaft zu abschreckend, oder warum diskutiert hier keiner mehr mit?



Würde ich gerne, aber mit Meeresströmungen kenne ich mich so wenig aus, daß es keinen Sinn hätte.


----------



## hzdriver (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Macht euch keine Gedanken um die Natur oder die Erde . Beide werden uns überstehen. Wir sind doch nur ein Augenschlag im Zeitgeschehen des Sonnensystems.
Fragen wie : In 5 Milliarden Jahren geht der Sonne die Kraft aus , was wird aus der Menschheit? Sind doch ein Scherz !
Klimakatastrophen , Eiszeiten ,Megastürme sind doch nur Probleme für uns . In der Natur selbsverständlich , genau die natürlich Selektion " das Stärkere überlebt" können wir mit unsere  "Ethik" nicht brechen , mfg


----------



## Bleipriester (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Zwar reden alle vom Umweltschutz, dies jedoch sollte nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, daß die Rettung der Welt nie ferner lag:

1. Die Industrie wandert in Länder ab, welche nur geringe oder keine Umweltauflagen haben.

2.  Es fahren immer mehr Autos auf der Welt, nicht absehbar, daß dies bald alles Elektroautos sind.

3. Raucher dürfen auf die Straße...


Es ist also wirklich eine Angelegenheit, die nur alle Nationen gemeinsam bewältigen können. Leider macht jede ihre eigenen Bemühungen von einem ersten Schritt anderer abhängig, womit nicht viel erreicht ist...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Keine. Denn es gibt keine "polare" Strömung aus der Karibik
> 
> Es gibt auch keine Störmung, die vom Nordpol in die Karibik zurückfließt.


 
Ich habe mich da wohl etwas falsch ausgedrückt und werde das mal ein wenig korrigieren. 
Der Golfstrom mündet in den Nordatlantikstrom und ist Teil der thermohaline Zirkulation unseres Planeten. Genau an den nördlichen Polkappen dreht sich der warme Nordatlantikstrom um und "fließt" am Meeresboden wieder zurück zur Südhalbkugel.
Wieso dreht sich die Strömung aber da um?
Initialisiert wird das durch Veränderungen beim Saltzgehalt ausgelöst. Wenn aber das Eis am Nordpol verschwunden ist, wird sich auch an dem Saltzgehalt nicht mehr soviel ändern und die Tiefenströmung wird schwächer werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Falls du auf die NAC anspielst (oft falsch als Golfstrom bezeichnet, dabei gilt diese Bezeichnung nur bis ein paar 100km vor der amerikanischen Küste):


 
Ich rede vom Atlantikstrom, der aus dem Golfstrom entsteht. Dieser ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre, zu 70% Luftangetrieben, aber er wird auch von den Tiefenströmungen angetrieben, die vom Polarmeer wieder zurück zur Südhalbkugel laufen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sicher, dass Kanada im Sommer von warmen Winden aus dem Süden aufgeheizt wird?


 
Da es zwischen Kanada und dem Golf von Mexiko kein Gebirge gibt, das warme Luftströmungen aufhalten/umlenken kann, strömen die Luftmengen im Sommer bis nach Kanada und können dort sehr hohe Temperaturen erzeugen, deutlich höher als es in Skandivanien möglich ist, das auf dem gleichen Breitengrad liegt.
Aber gleichzeitig wird es im Winter dort kälter, weil es dort keine warme Meeresströmung oder Luftströmung gibt. Die großen Seen haben nicht den Zufluss an warmen Wasser wie es die Nordsee hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Meteorologe, aber die Grundprinzipien besagen, dass über dem noch kalten Kanada die Luft absinken und über dem aufgeheizten Süden die Luft aufsteigen sollte, d.h. man hätte einen Nordwind und die Alpen schützen eher Norditalien, als dass sie die Erwärmung Deutschlands verhindern.


 
Öhm, warme Luft hat welchen Luftdruck und kalte welchen?
Wohin fließt also was, um den Druck auszugleichen? 
Experte bin ich auch nicht, aber ich könnte ein paar kennen.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch hört man immer wieder davon, dass ein geringerer Einfluss der (dann trockeneren) Westwinde zu einem kontinentalerem Klima in Europa führen könnten, d.h. die Sommer werden eher heißer. (und im Winter gibts wieder Schnee  )


 
Diese Westwinde kommen aber immer noch vom Atlantik und wenn das Wasser des Atlantiks kühler ist, dann ist es die Luft darüber auch.

Ich sehe das nicht so wie die Bild Zeitung, dass bald Palmen in Hamburg wachsen. 
Allerdings sehe ich es auch nicht so wie Roland Emmerich, dass die Eisschicht bis nach Bayern reicht. 
Im Klartext, niemand weiß es, denn niemand ist in der Lage, das Wetter für 50 Jahre vorauszusagen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Bei Zyklonen, Hurricanes - oder wie man die auch immer nennen mag - habe ich auf jeden Fall recht. Da bin ich mir absolut sicher. Ich weiß auch noch, daß das mit dem Zusammentreffen von feucht-warmen und trocken-kühlen Luftmassen zusammenhängt, das durch entsprechende Gebirge unterbunden werden kann.


 
Ein Hurrican wird durch warmes Wasser angetrieben, daraus bezieht er seine Energie, je wärmer das Wasser, desto stärker kann er werden, die Zeit ist ein weiterer Faktor im Bezug zur Stärke, ebenso die Temeraturunterschiede. Konvektion ist hier das Zauberwort. Die Corioliskraft ein weiteres.



Icejester schrieb:


> Jetstreams verlaufen übrigens zumeist von West nach Ost - nicht von Ost nach West. Es gibt offenbar nur einen in Asien, der in die andere Richtung läuft.


 
Es gibt Jetstreams in verschiedenen Höhen und verschiedenen Breitengraden. Die Corilisionskraft entscheidet meist auch hier, welche wierum drehen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ist Phönix eigentlich öffentlich-rechtlich? Da schaue ich auch ganz gerne mal rein.


 
Jep, wenn er privat wäre, wäre er schon längst pleite. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Korrektur meinerselbst, nicht dass hier Leute sich das falsche merken:
> Die Kausalität ist quatsch. Zwar findet am Äquator ein Nettotransport nach Norden statt, dieser ist aber nicht Ursache, sondern Folge der meridionalen Umwälzung.
> Deren Hauptantrieb besteht resultiert aus energetischer Sicht aus der Antarktischen Divergenz und damit der Polarfront. (die Aussage bleibt die gleiche -Kugelgestalt der Erde und Kontinentverteilung sind bestimmend, nicht die Eisverteilung-, aber der Mechanismus war falsch. Sorry)


 
Du darfst den Salzgehalt des Meeres nicht außer Acht lassen, das ist ein weiterer Faktor. Darüber hinaus gibts noch deutlich mehr Faktoren, die einen Einfluss auf die Meeres- aber auch Luftströmungen nehmen. 
Ich denke mal, dass die Wissenschaftler noch nicht mal einen kleinen Teil dessen verstehen, was für den Antrieb der globalen Erwärmung sorgt.
Ein entscheidender Faktor war und ist aber immer die Sonne. Erst wenn wir sie wirklich verstehen können, können wir auch Vorhersagen treffen, die langfristig zutreffen können.

Derzeit befinden wir uns immer noch in einer Warmphase, das wird auch noch eine Zeit so andauern. Doch die nächste Eiszeit wird kommen, ganz gleich was die Menschen machen. Allerdings streiten sich mal wieder die Gelehrten, welche Ursachen dazu führen werden.
Eins der Dilemma ist auch, dass wir uns zwar um einen kleinen Teil der Aufforstung bemühen (ich weiß, sehr klein, aber ein neu angepflanzter Baum für 10 gefällte ist wenigstens etwas), aber das Meer wird nicht aufgeforstet, es wird leer gefischt, Abfälle werden hineingeleitet, Lebensräume durcheinander gebracht, aber niemanden scheint es zu interessieren.

Aber wo kommt kommt der meiste Sauerstoff denn her, den die Tiere verbrauchen? Nicht von ein paar Bäumen, er kommt aus dem Meer und das muss ebenfalls geschützt werden, denn das Meer ist entscheident für unser Klima.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe mich da wohl etwas falsch ausgedrückt und werde das mal ein wenig korrigieren.
> Der Golfstrom mündet in den Nordatlantikstrom und ist Teil der thermohaline Zirkulation unseres Planeten. Genau an den nördlichen Polkappen dreht sich der warme Nordatlantikstrom um und "fließt" am Meeresboden wieder zurück zur Südhalbkugel.
> Wieso dreht sich die Strömung aber da um?
> Initialisiert wird das durch Veränderungen beim Saltzgehalt ausgelöst. Wenn aber das Eis am Nordpol verschwunden ist, wird sich auch an dem Saltzgehalt nicht mehr soviel ändern und die Tiefenströmung wird schwächer werden.



Eben nicht. Der Salzgehalt ändert sich nur wenig und das bißchen ist sogar eine Salinitätsenkung durch die Einmischung von Schmelzwasser (d.h. das Wasser wird dadurch sogar leichter). Der Absinkvorgang wird allein durch die Abkühlung ausgelöst. Hier mal eine SSS-Karte. hier eine schematische Zeichnung, damit mans auch kapiert. Wie man sehen kann: Der Golfstrom und seine Abzweigungen sind das salzigste, was an der Oberfläche des Nord-Atlantiks gibt. Wie man auch sehen kann: Ein Großteil des Wasser dreht keineswegs am Nordpol um. Eigentlich erreicht den so gut wie gar nichts. (und wenn, dann würde es da erst recht nicht salziger werden, denn die Arktis ist aufgrund der vielen Flüsse sogar süßer als der Atlantik, selbst wenn nichts schmilzt  )



> Ich rede vom Atlantikstrom, der aus dem Golfstrom entsteht. Dieser ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre, zu 70% Luftangetrieben, aber er wird auch von den Tiefenströmungen angetrieben, die vom Polarmeer wieder zurück zur Südhalbkugel laufen.



Nun, die Leutchen, mit denen ich mich am Montag unterhalten haben (und die machen sowas hauptberuflich  ) sprechen von 90% Geostrophie (d.h. Windantrieb aus dem Nordatlantik heraus) und (s.u./o.) sehen den Antrieb für die restlichen 10% auch noch primär in der antarktischen Windgebieten.



> Öhm, warme Luft hat welchen Luftdruck und kalte welchen?



In Gegenden, in denen sich die Luft erwärmt, bildet sich ein Tiefdruckgebiet, soweit bin ich mir sicher. (was übrigens nicht heißt, dass es warm ist. Latente, d.h. in Luftfeuchtigkeit gespeicherte Wärme zählt mit. Und typischerweise regnet sich die Feuchtigkeit dann da ab  )



> Experte bin ich auch nicht, aber ich könnte ein paar kennen.



Ich geb offen zu, dass die "Expertin", mit deren Aussagen ich mich näher vertraut machen sollte, ein so ätzende Vorlesung (auf Grundschulniveau) gehalten hat, dass selbst die Mehrheit der Hauptfächler sich dazu entschlossen hat, lieber aus Büchern zu lernen.



> Im Klartext, niemand weiß es, denn niemand ist in der Lage, das Wetter für 50 Jahre vorauszusagen.



KLIMA!





> Du darfst den Salzgehalt des Meeres nicht außer Acht lassen, das ist ein weiterer Faktor.



Tu ich nicht.
Der Trick besteht aber darin, dass der Salzgehalt nie das Aufsteigen des Wasssers erklären könnte. Nur durch Salzgehalt (bzw. Temperatur, s.o.) könnte zwar Wasser im Nordatlantik absinken - dieses Wasser würde aber nicht wieder an die Oberfläche kommen, sondern nach und nach die Tiefsee füllen. Erst durch zirkumpolares Upwelling kommt ein Kreislauf zustande, der tatsächlich auch einen globalen Transport bewirkt.



> Ich denke mal, dass die Wissenschaftler noch nicht mal einen kleinen Teil dessen verstehen, was für den Antrieb der globalen Erwärmung sorgt.



Nun, bei der Erwärmung mögen einige Kausalitäten noch unklar sein (aber die Korrelationen sind - wenn man die Genauigkeit der Modelle beachtet- wohl schon ganz gut parameterisiert), aber über die Ozeanzirkulationen maßen sie sich zumindest an, armen Studenten sehr, sehr viel zu erzählen. Einschließlich genauer Berechnungsformeln. (Deren Ergebnisse auch ganz gut mit realen Messungen übereinstimmen. Auch wenn ich die Konzepte an sich nach wie vor merkwürdig finde, muss ich ganz ehrlich zugeben: Jemand, der mir aus der Höhe des Wasserspiegels im Atlantik die Geschwindigkeit des Golfstroms ausrechnet und dafür nicht einmal empirische Faktoren mit x Nachkommastellen benötigt, der hat entweder verdammt viel Glück - oder er versteht das Prinzip)



> Ein entscheidender Faktor war und ist aber immer die Sonne. Erst wenn wir sie wirklich verstehen können, können wir auch Vorhersagen treffen, die langfristig zutreffen können.



Das gilt für alle Prognosen. Aber auch wenn wir die Sonne an sich nicht verstehen, verstehen wir doch die von ihr ausgehenden Einflüsse ganz gut und können retrospektiv ihren Anteil an Veränderungen beurteilen - bzw. sagen, dass sie bei den aktuellen Änderungen nur eine kleinere Komponente ist.



> Eins der Dilemma ist auch, dass wir uns zwar um einen kleinen Teil der Aufforstung bemühen (ich weiß, sehr klein, aber ein neu angepflanzter Baum für 10 gefällte ist wenigstens etwas), aber das Meer wird nicht aufgeforstet, es wird leer gefischt, Abfälle werden hineingeleitet, Lebensräume durcheinander gebracht, aber niemanden scheint es zu interessieren.



Mich schon. Aber das ist mal wieder die Sache mit Klimaschutz ungleich Umweltschutz.
Auch wenn wir alle nur noch Fahrrad fahren ändert das gar nichts daran, dass die globale Fischerei vermutlich noch in der ersten Hälfte dieses Jahrhunderts kollabieren wird.



> Aber wo kommt kommt der meiste Sauerstoff denn her, den die Tiere verbrauchen? Nicht von ein paar Bäumen, er kommt aus dem Meer und das muss ebenfalls geschützt werden, denn das Meer ist entscheident für unser Klima.



Ooch, die Sauerstoffproduktion wird davon nicht bzw. kaum betroffen sein, im Gegenteil - je kleiner, desto effizienter und diverse Einzeller freuen sich doch auf die fleißige Düngung und die Verkürzung der Nahrungsketten.
Aber die Sache mit dem "Essen" könnte problematisch werden. (Es sei denn, man mag Quallen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Der Salzgehalt ändert sich nur wenig und das bißchen ist sogar eine Salinitätsenkung durch die Einmischung von Schmelzwasser (d.h. das Wasser wird dadurch sogar leichter). Der Absinkvorgang wird allein durch die Abkühlung ausgelöst. Hier mal eine SSS-Karte. hier eine schematische Zeichnung, damit mans auch kapiert. Wie man sehen kann: Der Golfstrom und seine Abzweigungen sind das salzigste, was an der Oberfläche des Nord-Atlantiks gibt. Wie man auch sehen kann: Ein Großteil des Wasser dreht keineswegs am Nordpol um. Eigentlich erreicht den so gut wie gar nichts. (und wenn, dann würde es da erst recht nicht salziger werden, denn die Arktis ist aufgrund der vielen Flüsse sogar süßer als der Atlantik, selbst wenn nichts schmilzt  )


 
Öhm, als Salinität bezeichnet man den Salzgehalt eines Gewässers, falls ein paar Leser das nicht wissen sollten.
Salzgehalt zweimal in einen Satz unterbringen gehr wohl nur, wenn man einmal das als Fremdwort bezeichnet, damit's fetter klingt. 
Den Nordpol erreicht ja auch deshalb nichts, weil die Eisdecke davor ist. 
Lass die aber mal weg sein und dann kann die Meeresströmung ganz ungehindert fließen.
Ich kenne die Grafiken und wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte, würde ich welche finden (verdammtes Netz ), die etwas anderes zeigen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nun, die Leutchen, mit denen ich mich am Montag unterhalten haben (und die machen sowas hauptberuflich  ) sprechen von 90% Geostrophie (d.h. Windantrieb aus dem Nordatlantik heraus) und (s.u./o.) sehen den Antrieb für die restlichen 10% auch noch primär in der antarktischen Windgebieten.


 
Die Wassertemperaturen entscheiden aber auch über die Windverhältnisse darüber. Wenn das Polareis wegschmilzt, ändern sich die Temperaturverhaltnisse und das leitet eine Veränderung der Windrichtungen ein. Außerdem kann keiner vorhersagen, ob sich die Geostrophie (Gradientkraft halte ich für interessanter, da die Coriolosiskraft immer den gleichen Weg beschreibt, halt auf Nord-und Südhalbkugle bezogen).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Gegenden, in denen sich die Luft erwärmt, bildet sich ein Tiefdruckgebiet, soweit bin ich mir sicher. (was übrigens nicht heißt, dass es warm ist. Latente, d.h. in Luftfeuchtigkeit gespeicherte Wärme zählt mit. Und typischerweise regnet sich die Feuchtigkeit dann da ab  )


 
Da ich da niemanden kenne, den ich fragen kann, werde ich mal mein geballtes Wissen reinwerfen, um neue Details herauszukristallisieren.   

Es gibt thermische und dynamische Tiefdruckgebiete. Thermische können sowohl durch Erwährung (wie du es sagt) aber auch durch Abkühlung (ich weiß was ) entstehen.
Die Sonne ist dabei natürlich der entscheidene Faktor, denn sie muss für ein Bodentief dafür sorgen, dass die warme Luft so schnell aufsteigen kann, dass angrenzende Luft nicht so schnell nachströmen kann um den Druckverlust auszugleichen.
Beim Höhentief sieht die Sache aber ganz anders aus.

Die dynamischen lasse ich mal weg, weil die für unsere Sache unwichtig sind (aber nicht, wenn man in der Karibik lebt ).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich geb offen zu, dass die "Expertin", mit deren Aussagen ich mich näher vertraut machen sollte, ein so ätzende Vorlesung (auf Grundschulniveau) gehalten hat, dass selbst die Mehrheit der Hauptfächler sich dazu entschlossen hat, lieber aus Büchern zu lernen.


 
He he he, solche Experten kenne ich auch. 
Deswegen könnte ich auch ein paar kennen, aber die, die ich kenne, sind meiner Meinung nach nicht genug bewandert in der Materie.
Ist genauso, als wenn mir ein Physiklehrer etwas erzählen will. Meist ist es sehr lustig, welches begrenzte Wissen Lehrer doch haben, gerade wenns um die Details geht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> KLIMA!


 
Nein, das Klima interessiert mich ja nicht, da ich vermögend bin. 
Mich interessiert nur das Wetter. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tu ich nicht.
> Der Trick besteht aber darin, dass der Salzgehalt nie das Aufsteigen des Wasssers erklären könnte. Nur durch Salzgehalt (bzw. Temperatur, s.o.) könnte zwar Wasser im Nordatlantik absinken - dieses Wasser würde aber nicht wieder an die Oberfläche kommen, sondern nach und nach die Tiefsee füllen. Erst durch zirkumpolares Upwelling kommt ein Kreislauf zustande, der tatsächlich auch einen globalen Transport bewirkt.


 
Natürlich sinkt das Wasser nach unten, ist ja Sinn der Sache und weil der Meerestrom ja weiterläuft, muss das Wasser, das in den Nordatlantik fließt, ja irgendwo herkommen, also fließt das Wasser in der Tiefsee wieder zurück, ein Kreislauf entsteht, der verändert wird, wenn das Wasser nicht mehr am Pol nach unten sinkt (dass abgekühltes Wasser absinkt, ist klar, denn Wasser hat ja bei 4° die höchste Dichte)

Öhm, man müsste mal einen Wasserthread aufmachen, in dem solchen Dingen mal auf den Grund gegangen wird, wieso sich Wasser so verhält, wie es sich verhält. Gerade das von oben nach unten einfrieren ist ja sehr interessant, auch wenn man das damit begründen kann, dass das Wasser bei 4° die höchste Dichte hat, erklärt es nicht, wies es genauso ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nun, bei der Erwärmung mögen einige Kausalitäten noch unklar sein (aber die Korrelationen sind - wenn man die Genauigkeit der Modelle beachtet- wohl schon ganz gut parameterisiert), aber über die Ozeanzirkulationen maßen sie sich zumindest an, armen Studenten sehr, sehr viel zu erzählen. Einschließlich genauer Berechnungsformeln. (Deren Ergebnisse auch ganz gut mit realen Messungen übereinstimmen. Auch wenn ich die Konzepte an sich nach wie vor merkwürdig finde, muss ich ganz ehrlich zugeben: Jemand, der mir aus der Höhe des Wasserspiegels im Atlantik die Geschwindigkeit des Golfstroms ausrechnet und dafür nicht einmal empirische Faktoren mit x Nachkommastellen benötigt, der hat entweder verdammt viel Glück - oder er versteht das Prinzip)


 
Kausalitäten.... immer diese Fremdwörter, sag doch Ursache, dann verstehen auch andere den Thread. 
Ozeanzirkulation ist sicher ein sehr kompliziertes Thema und auch die möglichen Klimaveränderungen, die daraus resultieren, scheinen recht problematisch zu sein, aber wenn selbst Supercomputer nicht mal in der Lage sind, brauchbare Klimavorhersagen treffen zu können, wie wollen das denn ein paar Professoren tun? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das gilt für alle Prognosen. Aber auch wenn wir die Sonne an sich nicht verstehen, verstehen wir doch die von ihr ausgehenden Einflüsse ganz gut und können retrospektiv ihren Anteil an Veränderungen beurteilen - bzw. sagen, dass sie bei den aktuellen Änderungen nur eine kleinere Komponente ist.


 
Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass die Sonne zu der Gruppe der Cepheiden gehört, auch wenn sie natürlich nicht so stark schwankt wie andere Cepheiden in der Galaxie.
Wie ich darauf komme?
Die Veränderungen im Klima der Erde und die sich wiederholenden Eiszeiten deuten darauf hin, auch wenn man genauer sagen müsste, dass es sich um ein Eiszeitalter handelt. Es gibt örtliche Schwankungen, die von der Erde ausgehen können, keine Frage aber die großen Veränderungen, wie z.B. die im Paläozoikum, oder auch im Känozoikum können nicht von der Erde alleine stammen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mich schon. Aber das ist mal wieder die Sache mit Klimaschutz ungleich Umweltschutz.
> Auch wenn wir alle nur noch Fahrrad fahren ändert das gar nichts daran, dass die globale Fischerei vermutlich noch in der ersten Hälfte dieses Jahrhunderts kollabieren wird.


 
Das Leer fischen der Meere ist eins der größten Probleme unserer Zeit und die Menschheit sollte sich endlich mal im Klaren sein, dass man das Meer nicht so aufforsten kann wie einen Wald. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ooch, die Sauerstoffproduktion wird davon nicht bzw. kaum betroffen sein, im Gegenteil - je kleiner, desto effizienter und diverse Einzeller freuen sich doch auf die fleißige Düngung und die Verkürzung der Nahrungsketten.
> Aber die Sache mit dem "Essen" könnte problematisch werden. (Es sei denn, man mag Quallen)


 
Die Sauerstoffproduktion kommt Hauptsächlich von Algen, wenn du deren Grundlage zerstörst, weil das Meer verschmutzt/verändert oder sonst was wird, dann könnte es schon problematisch werden, vor allem, wenn man sich die Geburtenraten anschaut und die möglichen Folgen davon.
Wenn sich die Menschheit weiterhin so vermehrt wie jetzt (und davon ist auszugehen), dann wird es irgendwann sehr knapp werden.
Die Personaldecke eines Raumschiff wird ja auch nicht durch den Platz begrenzt, sondern durch das Lebenserhaltungs-und Nahrungsversorgungssystem. 

Ach ja, so'n Quallensteak hat schon was. 
In der Pfanne gebraten verliert es 98% seiner Masse.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> Eine gewagte Antwort.


In meinen Augen ist das Fakt.Zeigt ja die Gegenwart und die Vergangenheit.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Einerseits richtig, andererseits wird dadurch meine Aussage und die Tatsache, dass es immer wieder mal einen Klimawandel gibt, völlig ignoriert.
> Darüber hinaus, bezweifle ich, dass der Verfasser dieses Posts auch wirklich darüber nachgedacht hat und auch daran glaubt, sonst hätte er schon längst bei sich selber angefangen.


Aber nicht in diesem Ausmaß wie der Klimawandel jetzt stattfindet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist das Fakt.Zeigt ja die Gegenwart und die Vergangenheit.


 
Der Mensch ist Teil der Evolution und als Teil dessen auch weiterhin davon abhängig. Wie sich die Menschheit weiter entwickelt hängt auch von den geologischen und klimatischen Umständen ab, die sich auf der Erde bilden. Dessen muss sich der Mensch anpassen, er kann die Erde nicht so anpassen, wie er sie haben möchte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Salzgehalt zweimal in einen Satz unterbringen gehr wohl nur, wenn man einmal das als Fremdwort bezeichnet, damit's fetter klingt.



Mit meiner Methode gehts sogar ohne Verwendung verschiedener Worte:
Hälfte des Posts nachträglich ausbessern, aber nicht komplett durchlesen 
man weise mich bitte daraufhin, wenn ich unverständliche -oder wie in diesem Fall: sogar unnötige- Fachbegriffe verwende, bei denen einem auch Wiki nicht weiterhilft



> Den Nordpol erreicht ja auch deshalb nichts, weil die Eisdecke davor ist.



Meereis wird nicht so dick, das kein Wasser mehr drunterpasst 
Und Strömungen gibt es da sehr wohl (Stichwort: Eisdrift, Beaufort-Wirbel), aber der Wasseraustausch durch die (nicht vereiste) Grönlandsee ist einfach minimal im Vergleich zu den Massen, die im Nordatlantik zirkulieren.



> Ich kenne die Grafiken und wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte, würde ich welche finden (verdammtes Netz ), die etwas anderes zeigen.



Du willst nicht wissen, wie lange ich für die beiden Links gegoogelt habe...
(besonders unschön, wenn man die richtigen Grafiken auf der Platte hat, aber nicht das recht, sie zu verbreiten/-öffentlichen)



> Die Wassertemperaturen entscheiden aber auch über die Windverhältnisse darüber. Wenn das Polareis wegschmilzt, ändern sich die Temperaturverhaltnisse und das leitet eine Veränderung der Windrichtungen ein.



Ehe es zu einer Richtungsänderung kommt, müsste sich die Temperatur aber so stark ändern, dass der Nordpol auf einmal wärmer ist, als die Gegenden, die bislang das warme Ende eines Windsystems waren. Das wird aufgrund der Strahlungsbilanz wohl nur schwer großräumig möglich sein. Wird dagegen nur der Temperaturgradient kleiner, sollte die Windstärke abnehmen - und schwächerer Wind in der Arktis wird wohl kaum zu einer deutlich stärkeren Strömung im Nordostatlantik führen.

Aber eine Veränderung des Golfstroms aufgrund von Veränderungen im Windfeld (z.B. allgemeine Abschwächung der Westwinde) ist auf alle Fälle eher ein Ansatz, als eine Veränderung durch Süßwassereintrag.
(Stichwort: El Nino. Allerdings sind da Antrieb des Windes, Winde und Störmungen alle in ähnlichen Breiten zu finden)



> Außerdem kann keiner vorhersagen, ob sich die Geostrophie (Gradientkraft halte ich für interessanter, da die Coriolosiskraft immer den gleichen Weg beschreibt, halt auf Nord-und Südhalbkugle bezogen).



Diesem Satz fehlt




> Es gibt thermische und dynamische Tiefdruckgebiete. Thermische können sowohl durch Erwährung (wie du es sagt) aber auch durch Abkühlung (ich weiß was ) entstehen.
> Die Sonne ist dabei natürlich der entscheidene Faktor, denn sie muss für ein Bodentief dafür sorgen, dass die warme Luft so schnell aufsteigen kann, dass angrenzende Luft nicht so schnell nachströmen kann um den Druckverlust auszugleichen.
> Beim Höhentief sieht die Sache aber ganz anders aus.



k.
Ich bin da Bodenständig und Bezog mich auf die bodennahen Bereiche. Großskalig fänden sich Höhenhochs natürlich ausgerechnet über Tiefentiefs 
Aber der Wind am Boden (der letztlich für eine Erwärmung/Abkühlung des Landes sorgen kann) wird doch von den Höhenströmungen auch nicht direkt beeinflusst, oder?



> Ist genauso, als wenn mir ein Physiklehrer etwas erzählen will. Meist ist es sehr lustig, welches begrenzte Wissen Lehrer doch haben, gerade wenns um die Details geht.



Bei Lehrern (erst recht naturwissenschaftlichen) hab ich Verständniss dafür, wenn sie mal nur Grundwissen haben. Mehr brauchen sie ja auch nicht, die Jugend wird kaum physikalische Details fragen 
Anders sieht das dann bei Universitätsdozenten aus, die dafür bezahlt werden, Ahnung zu haben und was beizubringen...



> Natürlich sinkt das Wasser nach unten, ist ja Sinn der Sache und weil der Meerestrom ja weiterläuft, muss das Wasser, das in den Nordatlantik fließt, ja irgendwo herkommen, also fließt das Wasser in der Tiefsee wieder zurück, ein Kreislauf entsteht,



Eben nicht 
Wenn das Wasser aufgrund seiner Dichte aus den oberen in die tieferen Schichten sinkt, dann entsteht kein Kreislauf. Dann werden nur die oberen Schichten dünner und die unteren dicker und es genug Wasser im Ozean, um das rund 2 Millionen Jahre lang mit der Mächtigkeit der derzeitigen globalen Umwälzung zu machen, ehe die tiefere Schicht bis fast an die Oberfläche reicht. (da die Mächtigkeit der nordatlatnischen Tiefenströmung aber zu 30-50% aus eingemischten Wassermassen z.B. aus dem Mittelmeer resultiert, die mitgerissen werden, aber nie selbst absinken würden, wäre es eher noch mehr)

Du brauchst auch eine Erklärung, wie das Wasser wieder hoch kommt. Und um einen nordwärtigen Netto-Transport im Atlantik zu begründen sollte diese Erklärung auf der Südhalbkugel ansetzen.



> Öhm, man müsste mal einen Wasserthread aufmachen, in dem solchen Dingen mal auf den Grund gegangen wird, wieso sich Wasser so verhält, wie es sich verhält. Gerade das von oben nach unten einfrieren ist ja sehr interessant, auch wenn man das damit begründen kann, dass das Wasser bei 4° die höchste Dichte hat, erklärt es nicht, wies es genauso ist.



Für dieses Diskussionen kann ich den Thread kurzzeitig ersetzen:
Wir reden von Wassermassen, deren Salzgehalt im Bereich von 34-36 liegt, mit einer großen Häufung zwischen 34,5 und 35. Ab einem Salzgehalt von 24 liegt die maximale Dichte von Wasser aber beim Gefrierpunkt, so dass es wie alle anderen Flüssigkeiten komplett gefriert. Das ist auch der Grund, warum es in subpolaren Regionen wie dem Nordatlantik quasi keine Meereisbildung gibt, obwohl die Wintertemperaturen weit unter -2°C liegen (bzw. ohne Aufheizung durch das 2-3°C warme Wasser liegen würden): Es kann sich kein kühles Wasser an der Oberfläche sammeln. Kaltes Wasser wird dichter und sinkt ab (da haben wir unsere Tiefenzirkulation), so dass Eisbildung erst einsetzt, wenn der gesamte Wasserkörper von der Oberfläche bis zum Grund bis kurz über den Gefrierpunkt herabgekühlt wurde. Das würde aufgrund der enormen Wärmekapazität von Wasser mehr als einen Winter dauern. (die obersten ~2-4m je nach Autor- des Ozeans haben bereits eine größere Wärmekapazität, als die gesamte Athmosphäre.

Laien-Einschub: Wer sich mit "Salinität = 34" schwer tut und unbedingt eine Einheit möchte, kann den Salzgehalt auch in PSU, Promill oder schlimmstenfalls g/l angeben, machen Ozeanographen auch immer wieder gern. Aufgrund der Messverfahren ist eine dimensionslose Angabe aber die chemisch richtige Variante.




> Kausalitäten.... immer diese Fremdwörter, sag doch Ursache, dann verstehen auch andere den Thread.



Das ist n Fremdwort? Ich muss mal mehr aus der Uni rauskommen 



> Ozeanzirkulation ist sicher ein sehr kompliziertes Thema und auch die möglichen Klimaveränderungen, die daraus resultieren, scheinen recht problematisch zu sein, aber wenn selbst Supercomputer nicht mal in der Lage sind, brauchbare Klimavorhersagen treffen zu können, wie wollen das denn ein paar Professoren tun?



So unbrauchbar sind die Supercomputer nicht. Sie kämpfen zur Zeit vor allem mit der Wolkenbildung und damit, dass sich der Mensch nicht so verhält, wie vorhergesagt.
Aber sobald die Soziologen, Politologen, Ökonomen, ggf. Anthropologen und vor allem Meteorolgen mal endlich vernünftig Eingangswerte liefern, können die Ozeanographen ganz gut sagen, wie der Ozean großskalig darauf reagiert.
D.h. man kann nicht sagen, ob und welches Eis schmilzt und wie das Wetter drauf reagiert. Aber was der Ozean direkt damit macht, das lässt sich abschätzen.



> Wie ich darauf komme?
> Die Veränderungen im Klima der Erde und die sich wiederholenden Eiszeiten deuten darauf hin, auch wenn man genauer sagen müsste, dass es sich um ein Eiszeitalter handelt. Es gibt örtliche Schwankungen, die von der Erde ausgehen können, keine Frage aber die großen Veränderungen, wie z.B. die im Paläozoikum, oder auch im Känozoikum können nicht von der Erde alleine stammen.



Hmm - die rythmischen Schwankungen im Quartär kann man ja über Erdbahnparameter erklären, aber gibts bei denen davor überhaupt ein System/sich wiederholende Effekte, die eine gemeinsame Uhrsache nahelegen?
Wenn man Zeiträume wie das gesamte Paläozoikum betrachtet, dann bewegt man sich ja schon auf Zeitskalen, wo die Verteilung von Kontinenten massive Unterschiede hervorruft und die Biologie die komplette Erdoberfläche verändert, durchaus mit der Option auf aktive Beeinflussung der Athmosphärenzusammensetzung.



> Die Sauerstoffproduktion kommt Hauptsächlich von Algen, wenn du deren Grundlage zerstörst, weil das Meer verschmutzt/verändert oder sonst was wird, dann könnte es schon problematisch werden, vor allem, wenn man sich die Geburtenraten anschaut und die möglichen Folgen davon.



Was der Mensch mit der Erde macht, mag schlimm sein, aber es kommt nicht annähernd an die Bedingungen ran, die Cyanobakterien&Co zu Beginn ihrer Entstehung mitgemacht haben . Wüstenbildung und steigende CO2-Gehalte klingen sogar nach exellenten Aussichten.
Ne, Einzeller kriegt man so schnell nicht platt und der Anteil von größeren Pflanzen an der ozeanischen O2-Produktion ist vollkommen vernachlässigbar.
(der Anteil am menschlichen Konsum dagegen nicht. Aber das interessiert den O2-Gehalt nicht die Bohne)



> Wenn sich die Menschheit weiterhin so vermehrt wie jetzt (und davon ist auszugehen), dann wird es irgendwann sehr knapp werden.
> Die Personaldecke eines Raumschiff wird ja auch nicht durch den Platz begrenzt, sondern durch das Lebenserhaltungs-und Nahrungsversorgungssystem.



Raumschiffe haben aber immerhin den Vorteil, dass die Besatzung das merkt. Die Mehrheit der Menschheit ignoriert dagegen seit Jahrzehnten den Fakt, dass sie mehr verbraucht, als nachkommt



> Ach ja, so'n Quallensteak hat schon was.
> In der Pfanne gebraten verliert es 98% seiner Masse.



Hey: Da kommt das Zeug aus der untersten Reihe im Supermarkt auch ran 
Aber zur Zeit werden die Quallen ja auch erst getrocknet und dann zubereitet 
Außerdem setzen wir so große Mengen Wasserdampf frei, was hoffentlich die Wolkenbildung fördert. Und gut für den Mineralstoffhaushalt des Körpers ist es außerdem. Also Leute: Esst mehr Quallen. Die paar verbliebenen Schildkröten finden auch so genug zu futtern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit meiner Methode gehts sogar ohne Verwendung verschiedener Worte:
> Hälfte des Posts nachträglich ausbessern, aber nicht komplett durchlesen


 
Das sind immer noch die besten. 
Leider gibts hier im Forum eine Menge Leute, die ihre Posts nicht richtig lesen, bevor sie auf "antworten" klicken, aber das ist eine andere Sache.
Ich kenne sogar Leute, die Fremdwörter mit anderen Fremdwörten erklären wollen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> man weise mich bitte daraufhin, wenn ich unverständliche -oder wie in diesem Fall: sogar unnötige- Fachbegriffe verwende, bei denen einem auch Wiki nicht weiterhilft
> Meereis wird nicht so dick, das kein Wasser mehr drunterpasst


 
Natürlich passt Wasser darunter, aber wir reden ja von Meeresströmungen an der Wasseroberfläche, denn nur die werden von den Winden angetrieben. 
Ich kenne keine Windströmung, die in der Lage ist, Wasser am Meeresgrund anzutreiben. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und Strömungen gibt es da sehr wohl (Stichwort: Eisdrift, Beaufort-Wirbel), aber der Wasseraustausch durch die (nicht vereiste) Grönlandsee ist einfach minimal im Vergleich zu den Massen, die im Nordatlantik zirkulieren.


 
Der Atlantikstrom ist aber ein sehr großer Strom und dein Bild ist halt nicht sehr aussagekräftig genug, meiner Meinung nach erklärt es nicht im Ansatz, wo das Wasser des Stroms wirklich verbleibt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du willst nicht wissen, wie lange ich für die beiden Links gegoogelt habe...
> (besonders unschön, wenn man die richtigen Grafiken auf der Platte hat, aber nicht das recht, sie zu verbreiten/-öffentlichen)


 
Kenne ich, ich habe auch was gefunden, leider ist es Teil einer Arbeit, die nur der Autor öffentlich darstellen darf.
Bilderklau wird hart verfolgt, einige scheinen dafür die Todesstrafe zu fordern. 
Das ist ein großes Problem in Sachen Bildung, wenn jeder seine Copyright darauf knallt. Bildung ist ein Allgemeingut und sollte für jeden zugänglich sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ehe es zu einer Richtungsänderung kommt, müsste sich die Temperatur aber so stark ändern, dass der Nordpol auf einmal wärmer ist, als die Gegenden, die bislang das warme Ende eines Windsystems waren. Das wird aufgrund der Strahlungsbilanz wohl nur schwer großräumig möglich sein. Wird dagegen nur der Temperaturgradient kleiner, sollte die Windstärke abnehmen - und schwächerer Wind in der Arktis wird wohl kaum zu einer deutlich stärkeren Strömung im Nordostatlantik führen.
> Aber eine Veränderung des Golfstroms aufgrund von Veränderungen im Windfeld (z.B. allgemeine Abschwächung der Westwinde) ist auf alle Fälle eher ein Ansatz, als eine Veränderung durch Süßwassereintrag.


 
Hmm, kann das sein, dass du dich jetzt zu sehr auf die Meeresströmung einarbeitest? 
Die Sonne als treibender Faktor für die Winde und auch bei den Meeresströmungen darf man nicht unterschätzen, auch die Veränderungen im Salzgehalt.. upss, ich meine natürlich Salinität. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Stichwort: El Nino. Allerdings sind da Antrieb des Windes, Winde und Störmungen alle in ähnlichen Breiten zu finden)


 
El Nino (wie macht man eigentlich die Welle auf dem N?) ist aber ein Effekt, der nur in Äquiatornähe und im Pazifik auftritt und mit unserer Sache am Nordatlantik nicht so viel zu tun hat. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber der Wind am Boden (der letztlich für eine Erwärmung/Abkühlung des Landes sorgen kann) wird doch von den Höhenströmungen auch nicht direkt beeinflusst, oder?


 
Das kommt darauf an, wie du Höhenströmung definierst, bzw. wie hoch Hoch für dich ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei Lehrern (erst recht naturwissenschaftlichen) hab ich Verständniss dafür, wenn sie mal nur Grundwissen haben. Mehr brauchen sie ja auch nicht, die Jugend wird kaum physikalische Details fragen


 
Doch, macht sie und dann ist man enttäuscht, wenn der Lehrer das nicht weiß oder sogar was falsches erzählt (lieber ist mir dann, dass der Lehrer nichts sagt, als was Falsches). 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anders sieht das dann bei Universitätsdozenten aus, die dafür bezahlt werden, Ahnung zu haben und was beizubringen...


 
Davon kenne ich auch ein paar, denen die Luft ausgeht, wenn man die wirklich wichtigen Dingen herauskristallisieren will.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eben nicht
> Wenn das Wasser aufgrund seiner Dichte aus den oberen in die tieferen Schichten sinkt, dann entsteht kein Kreislauf. Dann werden nur die oberen Schichten dünner und die unteren dicker und es genug Wasser im Ozean, um das rund 2 Millionen Jahre lang mit der Mächtigkeit der derzeitigen globalen Umwälzung zu machen, ehe die tiefere Schicht bis fast an die Oberfläche reicht. (da die Mächtigkeit der nordatlatnischen Tiefenströmung aber zu 30-50% aus eingemischten Wassermassen z.B. aus dem Mittelmeer resultiert, die mitgerissen werden, aber nie selbst absinken würden, wäre es eher noch mehr)


 
Eben doch, gerade das ist ja das Entscheidene. Wenn das Wasser in die Tiefe absinkt und Wasser von oben nachkommt, wo bleibt dann das Wasser, was schon in der Tiefe ist?
Genau, es fließt am Meeresboden entlang, in diesem Fall nach Süden, zum Äquiator.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du brauchst auch eine Erklärung, wie das Wasser wieder hoch kommt. Und um einen nordwärtigen Netto-Transport im Atlantik zu begründen sollte diese Erklärung auf der Südhalbkugel ansetzen.


 
Das ist ein weiteres Problem. Über die Tiefenströmung ist so gut wie noch nichts bekannt. Hier kannst du mal einen Artikel lesen, dessen Ende sich darauf bezieht.
Die Meereströmungen sind ja ein Kreislauf von verschiedenen Strömungen auf der Erde. Man kann einen nicht wegnehmen, ohne dass das Auswirkung auf andere hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für dieses Diskussionen kann ich den Thread kurzzeitig ersetzen:
> Wir reden von Wassermassen, deren Salzgehalt im Bereich von 34-36 liegt, mit einer großen Häufung zwischen 34,5 und 35.


 
Du hättest hier mal erwähnen können, dass du Gramm pro Liter meinst. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ab einem Salzgehalt von 24 liegt die maximale Dichte von Wasser aber beim Gefrierpunkt, so dass es wie alle anderen Flüssigkeiten komplett gefriert. Das ist auch der Grund, warum es in subpolaren Regionen wie dem Nordatlantik quasi keine Meereisbildung gibt, obwohl die Wintertemperaturen weit unter -2°C liegen (bzw. ohne Aufheizung durch das 2-3°C warme Wasser liegen würden): Es kann sich kein kühles Wasser an der Oberfläche sammeln.


 
Richtig, Meerwasser mit einem Salzgehalt von 35 hat einen Gefriefpunkt von -1,9°. Aber in erster Linie gefriert Wasser, das sich bewegt, eh nur sehr schwer.
Denk mal an Flüsse, wie lange dauert das, bis da welche zugefroren sind.
Außerdem kommt bei Ozeanen ja immer wieder warmes Wasser hinzu, denn es findet immer ein Temperaturaustausch statt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kaltes Wasser wird dichter und sinkt ab (da haben wir unsere Tiefenzirkulation), so dass Eisbildung erst einsetzt, wenn der gesamte Wasserkörper von der Oberfläche bis zum Grund bis kurz über den Gefrierpunkt herabgekühlt wurde. Das würde aufgrund der enormen Wärmekapazität von Wasser mehr als einen Winter dauern. (die obersten ~2-4m je nach Autor- des Ozeans haben bereits eine größere Wärmekapazität, als die gesamte Athmosphäre.


 
Das meine ich nicht mit der Tiefenzirkulation. 
Wasser hat eine sehr hohe Wärmekapazität und bis Wasser, gerade sich bewegendes Wasser, komplett durchfrieren kann, dauert das sehr, sehr lange.
Ich werfe mal Kristallisationswärme in den Raum. 
Dazu kommt auch noch, dass direkt über dem Meer die Lufttemperatur nicht so niedrig ist, wie weiter darüber.
Eine Art umgekehrter Leidenfrost-Effekt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist n Fremdwort? Ich muss mal mehr aus der Uni rauskommen


 
Jo jo, komm mal wieder unter Sterbliche, die bauen nicht Fremdwörter in Sätze ein, in denen schon das entsprechende deutsche Wort steht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So unbrauchbar sind die Supercomputer nicht. Sie kämpfen zur Zeit vor allem mit der Wolkenbildung und damit, dass sich der Mensch nicht so verhält, wie vorhergesagt.
> Aber sobald die Soziologen, Politologen, Ökonomen, ggf. Anthropologen und vor allem Meteorolgen mal endlich vernünftig Eingangswerte liefern, können die Ozeanographen ganz gut sagen, wie der Ozean großskalig darauf reagiert.


 
Ich sage ja nicht, dass Supercomputer unsinnig sind, aber wenn die Eingangsdaten schon fehlerhaft sind oder eben nicht schlüssig genug, wie kann man dann auf den Ergebnissen aufbauen und was vorhersagen? 
Öhm, Politologen liefern Eingangswerte? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - die rythmischen Schwankungen im Quartär kann man ja über Erdbahnparameter erklären, aber gibts bei denen davor überhaupt ein System/sich wiederholende Effekte, die eine gemeinsame Uhrsache nahelegen?


 
Nein, kann leider niemand, weil man noch viel zu wenig über Eiszeitalter weiß und man keinerlei Erklärung bieten kann, die den gesamten Mechanismus offenlegen kann.
Wenn man Zeiträume wie das gesamte Paläozoikum betrachtet, dann bewegt man sich ja schon auf Zeitskalen, wo die Verteilung von Kontinenten massive Unterschiede hervorruft und die Biologie die komplette Erdoberfläche verändert, durchaus mit der Option auf aktive Beeinflussung der Athmosphärenzusammensetzung.

Keine Frage, die Verteilung des Landes und auch die Kontinentalverschiebung haben einen großen Anteil am Klima der Erde und auch dessen Veränderung. Gerade was das Entstehen von Bergketten angeht.
Aber lässt sich damit wirklich eine Temperaturveränderungen von so vielen Grade erklären, dass die Erde komplett unter einer Eisschicht liegen kann?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was der Mensch mit der Erde macht, mag schlimm sein, aber es kommt nicht annähernd an die Bedingungen ran, die Cyanobakterien&Co zu Beginn ihrer
> Entstehung mitgemacht haben.


 
War ja klar, ich sage Algen, damit das jeder verstehen kann und du kommst mit Cyankram und Photosynthese bei Einzellern an. 
Typisch Studenten. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wüstenbildung und steigende CO2-Gehalte klingen sogar nach exellenten Aussichten.


 
Jep, ich mag Wüsten und ob es nun 0,04% CO² sind oder 0,4% CO² sind, ist mir eigentlich egal. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ne, Einzeller kriegt man so schnell nicht platt und der Anteil von größeren Pflanzen an der ozeanischen O2-Produktion ist vollkommen vernachlässigbar.


 
Die Einzeller sorgen aber für die Versorgung der Atmosphäre mit O² und wenn man deren Grundlage zum Leben wegnimmt, dann kann es schon recht knapp werden.
Natürlich erholt sich die Erde von der Verschmutzung der Meere, aber hat der Mensch auch soviel Sitzfleisch wie die Evolution?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (der Anteil am menschlichen Konsum dagegen nicht. Aber das interessiert den O2-Gehalt nicht die Bohne)


 
Schon klar, letztendlich ist es für das Leben der Erde auch völlig unwichtig, wieviel CO² oder was auch immer der Mensch noch so ausstoßen wird. Wenn ein Zeitpunkt erreicht ist, dann reduziert sich die Ausbreitung einer Art eben, so läuft Evolution. Das mussten auch andere Arten schon einsehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Raumschiffe haben aber immerhin den Vorteil, dass die Besatzung das merkt. Die Mehrheit der Menschheit ignoriert dagegen seit Jahrzehnten den Fakt, dass sie mehr verbraucht, als nachkommt


 
He he, klasse Link. 
Nee, das Raumschiff merkt, dass die Luft knapp wird, bzw. dessen Sensoren. Menschen kippen einfach um, wenn der Anteil an CO² zu hoch wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber zur Zeit werden die Quallen ja auch erst getrocknet und dann zubereitet


 
Nein, da ich ja Jäger und Sammler bin (Evolution sei dank), jage ich meine Beute und werfe sie sofort aufs Feuer (auch wieder so eine Evolutionssache).
Mit der Größe der erbeuteten Qualle beeindrucke ich nur das Weibchen (schon wieder eine Evolutionssache). 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Außerdem setzen wir so große Mengen Wasserdampf frei, was hoffentlich die Wolkenbildung fördert. Und gut für den Mineralstoffhaushalt des Körpers ist es außerdem. Also Leute: Esst mehr Quallen. Die paar verbliebenen Schildkröten finden auch so genug zu futtern.


 
Hmm, Verdampfungskühlung..... 
Ich würde aber jetzt mal den Wasserdampf in der Atmosphäre im Auge behalten, denn der ist deutlich entscheidener zur Klimanderung.
Das merkt man besonders, wenn die warme Sommersonne auf dem Körper strahlt und dann eine Wolke vorbeikommt und sie verdeckt, schon wirds merklich kühler.

Hmm, gibts denn jetzt noch andere, die eine Meinung dazu haben? 
Sonst wird der Thread sehr langweilig und ein Moderator könnte den deshalb dicht machen. 
Vielleicht sollte man zu anderen Dingen des Klimawandels zurück kommen, Meeresströmungen sind nicht alles. Die CO² Geschichte ist ja auch noch nicht richtig beleuchtet worden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich passt Wasser darunter, aber wir reden ja von Meeresströmungen an der Wasseroberfläche, denn nur die werden von den Winden angetrieben.
> Ich kenne keine Windströmung, die in der Lage ist, Wasser am Meeresgrund anzutreiben.



Der Golfstrom reicht stellenweise bis zum Meeresgrund 



> Der Atlantikstrom ist aber ein sehr großer Strom und dein Bild ist halt nicht sehr aussagekräftig genug, meiner Meinung nach erklärt es nicht im Ansatz, wo das Wasser des Stroms wirklich verbleibt.



Das stimmt, über die Mengen macht das Bild keine Aussage - es solltee ja nur helfen, die Salzgehalte zu verstehen. Ein Bild zu den Dimensionen kann ich nicht finden, mir bleiben höchstens nackte Zahlen aus langweiligen Vorlesungen: DSOW und ISOW fließen mit 6 Sv (1Sv=10^6m³/s) über die Grönland-Schottland-Schwelle. Dementsprechen kann Wasser maximal mit 6Sv in die Grönlandsee einströmen, sonst würde die überlaufen. (Ausfluss über/aus der Arktis in der Beringstraße und durch den arktischen Archipel ist vernachlässigbar klein. Zu schmal und extrem flach). Der Golfstrom seinerseits ist -auch laut Wiki- an seiner mächtigsten Stelle mit 150 Sv unterwegs. D.h. maximal 4% können in die Grönlandsee strömen, der Rest zirkuliert im Nordatlantik (bzw. das Absinken in der Labradorsee findet nochmal -stark schwankend- mit 4-6 Sv statt)



> Das ist ein großes Problem in Sachen Bildung, wenn jeder seine Copyright darauf knallt. Bildung ist ein Allgemeingut und sollte für jeden zugänglich sein.



Immerhin sind wir schon soweit, dass wissenschaftliche Einrichtungen bereit sind, extra zu zahlen, damit Artikel frei verfügbar werden.



> Hmm, kann das sein, dass du dich jetzt zu sehr auf die Meeresströmung einarbeitest?



Davon hab ich Ahnung, für Meteorologie hab ich nur n Buch gelesen 
Dem zu Folge sind aber die Ostwind-, Westwind- und Passatgürtel, die letztlich den Antrieb für die großen Meeresströmungen liefern, schon allein durch die Kugelform der Erde in Kombination mit einseitiger Einstrahlung durch die Sonne bestimmt. Ich denke, wenn sich daran mal was ändert, haben wir größere Probleme als Klimaerwärmung 



> Das kommt darauf an, wie du Höhenströmung definierst, bzw. wie hoch Hoch für dich ist.



Hmm - wie hoch ist die Hadleyzelle?
Für meine Zwecke reichten mir bislang schematische Zeichnungen ohne Höhenangabe.



> Eben doch, gerade das ist ja das Entscheidene. Wenn das Wasser in die Tiefe absinkt und Wasser von oben nachkommt, wo bleibt dann das Wasser, was schon in der Tiefe ist?
> Genau, es fließt am Meeresboden entlang, in diesem Fall nach Süden, zum Äquiator.



Und weiter am Boden entlang in Antarktis, Pazifik,... - und was macht es dann?
Genau: Da bleiben. Was macht die nächste Fuhre dichten Wassers? Genau das gleiche, nur auf der ersten Schicht. Das Spielchen kannst du solange fortsetzen, bis du die untersten 3500m des Ozeans gefüllt hast und es bis dahin kein einziger Tropfen wieder an die Oberfläche gelangt, noch hat sich eine nenneswerte Umwälzbewegung in der Oberfläche gebildet.



> Das ist ein weiteres Problem. Über die Tiefenströmung ist so gut wie noch nichts bekannt. Hier kannst du mal einen Artikel lesen, dessen Ende sich darauf bezieht.



Jup, sowas ließt man in populärwissenschaftlicher Literatur oft. Die Wissenschaftler beschäftigen sich tatsächlich intensiv mit den Schwankungen der nordatlantischen Strömung. Der Haken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der NAO-Index zeigt nur eine minimale Veränderung, die im Vergleich zu den (un)regelmäßigen Schwankungen nur von geringer Bedeutung ist. Wissenschaftlich interessant - ja. Aber mit "Golfstrom fällt aus" hat das ganze nichts zu tun. 
Hier mal die Meeresoberflächentemperaturen im Nordatlantik (real links, Modell mitte). Die Skala ist in Kelvin/°C und nicht wirklich weit gestreckt 



> Die Meereströmungen sind ja ein Kreislauf von verschiedenen Strömungen auf der Erde. Man kann einen nicht wegnehmen, ohne dass das Auswirkung auf andere hat.



Nö. Aber man kann quantifizieren, wieviel Einfluss die eine auf die andere haben könnte (s.o.)



> Du hättest hier mal erwähnen können, dass du Gramm pro Liter meinst.



Erst zu Ende lesen, dann posten 

"Gramm pro Liter" ist schonmal komplett falsch - Bezugsgröße ist wenn dann Kilogramm. Genaugenommen meine ich aber *räusper*
“Gesamtmenge an gelösten Stoffe in g, die in 1 kg Meerwasser
vorhanden sind, wenn alles Karbonat in Oxyd und alles Bromid und 
Iodid in Chlorid überführt ist und alle organische Substanz oxydiert
ist.”, bei 480°C 72h"
bzw., da das ein bißchen unpraktisch ist:
Einen aus Temperatur, Druck und relativer Leitfähigkeitsmessung errechneten Wert, der ziemlich genau identisch mit oberen Ergebnissen ist (aber eben keine Einheit mehr hat, da es sich nur um einen Vergleich zwischen der Leitfähigkeit eines Standards und der des Seewassers handelt)



> Aber in erster Linie gefriert Wasser, das sich bewegt, eh nur sehr schwer.
> Denk mal an Flüsse, wie lange dauert das, bis da welche zugefroren sind.



Das ist so gesehen "falsch": Richtig ist, dass Wasser, welches sich bewegt, nicht gefroren ist - und Flüsse, die sich bewegen und vermischen, müssen erstmal vollständig runtergekühlt werden, was eher selten passiert.



> Außerdem kommt bei Ozeanen ja immer wieder warmes Wasser hinzu, denn es findet immer ein Temperaturaustausch statt.



Jein - durch Strömungen, um genau die es hier ja geht. Wärmeleitfähigkeit kannst du auf ozeanischen Größenskalen komplett vergessen, die Distanzen sind einfach zu groß. (So groß, dass das Wasser, das tatsächlich seine Reise quer unter dem Atlantik hindurch antritt im Kern immer noch die gleiche Temperatur hat, wenn es viele Jahrhunderte später in der Antarktis kurz vor der Oberfläche ist)



> Das meine ich nicht mit der Tiefenzirkulation.



Hmm. Was meinst du dann bzw. was versteh ich gerade nicht? Ich hab nämlich den Eindruck, dass du ~das gleiche sagst, wie ich.



> Ich sage ja nicht, dass Supercomputer unsinnig sind, aber wenn die Eingangsdaten schon fehlerhaft sind oder eben nicht schlüssig genug, wie kann man dann auf den Ergebnissen aufbauen und was vorhersagen?
> Öhm, Politologen liefern Eingangswerte?



Tun sie nicht (die weigern sich beharlich, mal sowas nützliches wie Prognosen zu erstellen, jammern rum, ihr Forschungsobjekt wäre zu komplex für sowas  ). Aber wenn du die Klimaentwicklung der nächsten Jahrzehnte vorhersagen willst, dann macht es schon einen großen Unterschied, was die Politik für Entscheidungen trifft.
Die IPCC-Modelle für "jetzt" z.B. sagten im Schnitt eine niedrigere Temperatur vorraus, als gemessen wird. Aber nicht, weil sie falsch gerechnet haben, sondern weil sie den CO2-Ausstoß niedriger angesetzt haben.



> Keine Frage, die Verteilung des Landes und auch die Kontinentalverschiebung haben einen großen Anteil am Klima der Erde und auch dessen Veränderung. Gerade was das Entstehen von Bergketten angeht.
> Aber lässt sich damit wirklich eine Temperaturveränderungen von so vielen Grade erklären, dass die Erde komplett unter einer Eisschicht liegen kann?



Da diskutieren die Geologen afaik noch (Mehrheit ist wohl dagegen), aber die Hypothese baut afaik chemischen Überlegungen auf, die der Athmosphäre massiv CO2 entzogen haben sollen. Das daraus eine Vereisung folgen würde, ist mehr als realistisch, ohne CO2 würde die Strahlungsbilanz der Erde afaik ~20°C niedriger liegen, wenn man dann noch die Albedo von soviel Eis berücksichtigt, hat man seinen Schneeball.
Afaik gibt es aber keine schlüssigen Daten aus den spekulierten Zeiträumen, die eine so starke Abnahme des CO2 belegen würden.

Ich spielte aber eher auf subglobale Strömungsänderungen ab, da haben die Kontinente natürlich massiven Einfluss. Die Antarktis wurde z.B. erst zu einem "polaren" Lebensraum, als die Landverbindung zu Südamerika unterbrochen wurde und sich die Zirkumpolarströmung ausbildete, die einen Zustrom von warmen Luftmassen bis über den Kontinent verhindert. Die Arktis ihrerseits hat ihre volle Vereisung afaik erst nach der Schließung der Landenge von Panama vor ein paar Millionen Jahren erreicht. (und bevor die Beringstraße einigermaßen eng wurde, war sie sogar n pazifisches Randmeer wie jedes andere, vermutlich ganz ohne Eis)



> War ja klar, ich sage Algen, damit das jeder verstehen kann und du kommst mit Cyankram und Photosynthese bei Einzellern an.
> Typisch Studenten.



Hey - man muss halt unterscheiden. 99% von dem, was "Alge" heißt, ist irgend kleines Winzding, was in der Nähe der Meeresoberfläche vor sich hintreibt.
Das, was einigen Leuten den Strandurlaub verschandelt ist (meist Seegras und somit gar keine Alge, aber lassen wir das  ) sowohl was Arten als auch Photosyntheseleistung (d.h. Produktion von Sauerstoff und essbarem Material) angeht wortwörtlich eine Rand-Erscheinung. Denn nur ein winziger Teil der Ozeane ist so flach, dass es wachsen kann.



> Jep, ich mag Wüsten und ob es nun 0,04% CO² sind oder 0,4% CO² sind, ist mir eigentlich egal.
> 
> Die Einzeller sorgen aber für die Versorgung der Atmosphäre mit O² und wenn man deren Grundlage zum Leben wegnimmt, dann kann es schon recht knapp werden.
> Natürlich erholt sich die Erde von der Verschmutzung der Meere, aber hat der Mensch auch soviel Sitzfleisch wie die Evolution?



Hey: Ich sag nicht, dass wir die Meere nicht soweit verschmutzen können, das wir dran krepieren.
Ich sag nur, dass es um einiges unangenehmer wird, als wegen-Sauerstoff-Mangel-bewußtlos-werden. 



> Mit der Größe der erbeuteten Qualle beeindrucke ich nur das Weibchen (schon wieder eine Evolutionssache).



Doch, kann mir vorstellen, dass das funktioniert.
Sowas auf den Grill zu schmeißen, das zeugt von guter physikalischer Kondition:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich würde aber jetzt mal den Wasserdampf in der Atmosphäre im Auge behalten, denn der ist deutlich entscheidener zur Klimanderung.



Von dem redete ich 



> Hmm, gibts denn jetzt noch andere, die eine Meinung dazu haben?
> Sonst wird der Thread sehr langweilig und ein Moderator könnte den deshalb dicht machen.



Wir überlassen es den Usern, langweilige Threads einfach in der Versenkung verschwinden zu lassen.
Deswegen lieben wir langweilige Threads auch: Die machen keine Arbeit. Interessante Threads, vor allem die mit ATI, AMD, Intel oder Nvidia im Titel oder "die Regierung lügt" im Inhalt sind das Problem.



> Vielleicht sollte man zu anderen Dingen des Klimawandels zurück kommen, Meeresströmungen sind nicht alles. Die CO² Geschichte ist ja auch noch nicht richtig beleuchtet worden.



Jup, wäre mal ein Ansatz. Die Geschichte mit dem Golfstrom kann man zwar auch mal aus der Welt diskutieren - aber insgeheim hoffe ich, dass hier noch Leute mit Interesse an den wirklich wichtigen Klimaelementen unterwegs sind.?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Bastelst du deinen Post auch noch zu Ende?


----------



## Icejester (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tun sie nicht (die weigern sich beharlich, mal sowas nützliches wie Prognosen zu erstellen, jammern rum, ihr Forschungsobjekt wäre zu komplex für sowas  ).



Dann erkläre doch bitte mal, wie man qualitative Aussagen in Prognosemodelle einarbeiten möchte. Quantitative Kenngrößen gibt es eigentlich nur in der Wahlforschung und der demographischen Entwicklung, sofern man letzteres überhaupt als ein Forschungsgebiet für die Politikwissenschaften betrachten möchte. Sicherlich kann man da auch aus politikwissenschaftlicher Sicht einiges zu sagen, aber ich nehme an, das geht alles nicht in eine Richtung, mit der Du irgendwas für ein Klimamodell anfangen kannst. Zumal Interessen und Fokus in beiden Bereichen sich zu großen Teilen entgegenstehen dürften.

Um das mal mit einem Beispiel zu verdeutlichen: Wenn sich aus sinkendem Wohlstand (quantitativ) ein größerer Zuspruch (quantitativ) für extremistische (qualitativ) Parteien in Deutschland ableiten läßt, läßt sich noch lange nicht sagen, ob das (a) in einem anderen Land auch zwingend so sein muß, und (b) ob in einem beliebigen anderen Land die quantitativen Kenngrößen in demselben Verhältnis zueinander stehen müssen, damit dieselbe Folge eintritt. Natürlich wird das vermutlich so sein, aber die Unsicherheit wäre bei solchen Prognosen wahrscheinlich eher groß.

Du könntest natürlich für eine Prognose, wie sie Dir möglicherweise vorschwebt, die Rechnung aufmachen, daß (und das sollte eine Binsenweisheit sein, aber beweisen kann man es ja trotzdem mal) die Unterstützung für den Umweltschutz bei stagnierender oder rückläufiger Wirtschaftsleistung einbricht. Dann mußt Du gegenrechnen, inwiefern sich der verminderte Konsum wiederum in ökologischer Hinsicht positiv auswirkt. Eine solche Untersuchung durchzuführen ist allerdings kaum Aufgabe der Politologie, sondern viel eher der VWL. Gut, vorhandene Statistiken kann auch der Politologe vergleichen und ins Verhältnis setzen, aber um aus ihnen ein mathematisches Modell zur Berechnung irgendwelcher Folgen zu entwickeln hat er erstens nicht das Rüstzeug, zweitens liegt das vermutlich gar nicht in seinem Interesse.



> Doch, kann mir vorstellen, dass das funktioniert.
> Sowas auf den Grill zu schmeißen, das zeugt von guter physikalischer Kondition:
> http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w305/LePueppiLueLue/riesenqualle.jpg


Und einem großen Grill! 
Mal ehrlich, ist das echt oder eine Trickaufnahme?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Golfstrom reicht stellenweise bis zum Meeresgrund


 
Jetzt hast du aber andere Quellen als ich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Immerhin sind wir schon soweit, dass wissenschaftliche Einrichtungen bereit sind, extra zu zahlen, damit Artikel frei verfügbar werden.


 
Da kann man mal wieder sehen, dass Bildung doch ein erkauftes Gut ist. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Davon hab ich Ahnung, für Meteorologie hab ich nur n Buch gelesen


 
Ich poste einfach so in Blaue hinein, da ich dieses Thema eigentlich immer sehr langweilig fand. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dem zu Folge sind aber die Ostwind-, Westwind- und Passatgürtel, die letztlich den Antrieb für die großen Meeresströmungen liefern, schon allein durch die Kugelform der Erde in Kombination mit einseitiger Einstrahlung durch die Sonne bestimmt. Ich denke, wenn sich daran mal was ändert, haben wir größere Probleme als Klimaerwärmung


 
Wir habe dann ein größeres Problem, wenn die Kontinentalbewegung voranschreitet.
Der Atlantik wird irgendwann der größte Ozean werden (weiß grad nicht wie lange das noch dauert ).
Aber auch andere geologische Veränderungen führen zu Klimaveränderungen.
Wieviel Methangas ist in Nordkanada und Sibirien im Permanentfrostboden gefangen? Was passiert, wenn der auftaut?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - wie hoch ist die Hadleyzelle?


 
Wie hoch ist die Troposphäre?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für meine Zwecke reichten mir bislang schematische Zeichnungen ohne Höhenangabe.


 
Höhenangaben finde ich schon immer wichtig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und weiter am Boden entlang in Antarktis, Pazifik,... - und was macht es dann?
> Genau: Da bleiben. Was macht die nächste Fuhre dichten Wassers? Genau das gleiche, nur auf der ersten Schicht. Das Spielchen kannst du solange fortsetzen, bis du die untersten 3500m des Ozeans gefüllt hast und es bis dahin kein einziger Tropfen wieder an die Oberfläche gelangt, noch hat sich eine nenneswerte Umwälzbewegung in der Oberfläche gebildet.


 
Ich sehe das eben nicht so, das kalte Wasser aus den Polen fließt als Tiefenströmung wieder zurück zum Äquiator und erwärmt sich dort. Der Golfstrom befördert das Wasser wieder nach Nordamerika, neues Wasser muss ja nun nachfließen.
Kommt es allein aus der Südhalbkugel?
Nein, denn auch ein Teil kommt aus der Tiefe, denn der Untergrund des Atlantiks ist einer der aktivsten Vulkane auf der Erde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup, sowas ließt man in populärwissenschaftlicher Literatur oft. Die Wissenschaftler beschäftigen sich tatsächlich intensiv mit den Schwankungen der nordatlantischen Strömung. Der Haken:
> http://nat-meer.ifm-geomar.de/OzeanOnline/ozklim/NAO/bilder/indexrotblau.gif
> Der NAO-Index zeigt nur eine minimale Veränderung, die im Vergleich zu den (un)regelmäßigen Schwankungen nur von geringer Bedeutung ist. Wissenschaftlich interessant - ja. Aber mit "Golfstrom fällt aus" hat das ganze nichts zu tun.


 
Als "Ausfall" will ich das auch nicht bezeichnen, aber man kann davon ausgehen, dass der Atlantikstrom in den nächsten 50 Jahren nicht mehr die Kraft hat wie jetzt.
Wobei wir wieder beim Klimamodell und der tatsächlichen, wissenschaftlichen Belegbarbeit dieser Vorhersagen sind. Solche gibts ja in alle Richtungen und meist pickt man sich nur die raus, die einem gerade in den Kram passen.
Aber "gesichert" ist meiner Meinung nach nichts.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hier mal die Meeresoberflächentemperaturen im Nordatlantik (real links, Modell mitte). Die Skala ist in Kelvin/°C und nicht wirklich weit gestreckt


 
Sehr interessantes Modell.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erst zu Ende lesen, dann posten
> 
> "Gramm pro Liter" ist schonmal komplett falsch - Bezugsgröße ist wenn dann Kilogramm. Genaugenommen meine ich aber *räusper*
> “Gesamtmenge an gelösten Stoffe in g, die in 1 kg Meerwasser
> ...


 
Ich weiß, was du meinst, aber da ich zu faul war, alles ausführlich hinzuschreiben, hab ich die einfachere Version genommen, die den meisten Usern in diesem Thread reichen wird. 
Dass du wieder ganz ausholen musst, war ja klar. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist so gesehen "falsch": Richtig ist, dass Wasser, welches sich bewegt, nicht gefroren ist - und Flüsse, die sich bewegen und vermischen, müssen erstmal vollständig runtergekühlt werden, was eher selten passiert.


 
Na ja, auch ein großer Fluss kann schon zufrieren, aber er erstarrt halt nicht so wie ein See und das wollte ich mit der "Wasserbewegung" aufzeigen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein - durch Strömungen, um genau die es hier ja geht. Wärmeleitfähigkeit kannst du auf ozeanischen Größenskalen komplett vergessen, die Distanzen sind einfach zu groß. (So groß, dass das Wasser, das tatsächlich seine Reise quer unter dem Atlantik hindurch antritt im Kern immer noch die gleiche Temperatur hat, wenn es viele Jahrhunderte später in der Antarktis kurz vor der Oberfläche ist)


 
Na ja, im "Kern" ist wieder so eine Aussage, die man geteilt verstehen kann.
Großvolumig hast du natürlich recht, ich rede aber auch von örtlichen Schwankungen und dass Wasser recht wärmestabil ist, merkt man hier im Norden ja sowieso. In S-H haben wir deutlich weniger kalte Tage (und vorallem Nächte) als im Süden.
Gerade in England merkt man den Atlantikstrom, dort hab ich schon sehr warme Dezember gesehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm. Was meinst du dann bzw. was versteh ich gerade nicht? Ich hab nämlich den Eindruck, dass du ~das gleiche sagst, wie ich.


 
Das ist es ja gerade, die Tiefenzirkulation, wie ich sie verstehe, ist noch nicht genau erforscht. Was natürlich auch problematisch ist, weil mans nicht so erforschen kann wie die Oberflächenströmung.
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, bleibt das Tiefseewasser immer in der Tiefsee und ein Wasseraustausch der Ozeane findet nur innerhalb der ersten, sagen wir mal 500 Meter statt. 
Ich bin eben anderer Meinung, das Wasser wird auch in der Tiefsee getauscht, selbst in Gräben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tun sie nicht (die weigern sich beharlich, mal sowas nützliches wie Prognosen zu erstellen, jammern rum, ihr Forschungsobjekt wäre zu komplex für sowas  ). Aber wenn du die Klimaentwicklung der nächsten Jahrzehnte vorhersagen willst, dann macht es schon einen großen Unterschied, was die Politik für Entscheidungen trifft.


 
Jo, OK, aber dass die Politik immer sehr unklar mit den Formulierungen sind, trifft es ja nun mal. Außerdem werden solche politischen Entscheidungen gerne bis zur nächsten Legislaturperiode vertagt und danach noch mal vertagt und wieder.
Politiker wollen für derart komplexe Sachen nun mal nicht die Verantwortung übernehmen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die IPCC-Modelle für "jetzt" z.B. sagten im Schnitt eine niedrigere Temperatur vorraus, als gemessen wird. Aber nicht, weil sie falsch gerechnet haben, sondern weil sie den CO2-Ausstoß niedriger angesetzt haben.


 
Woher kamen denn die Anfangsdaten für CO²?
Sind das Schätzungen, die auf was beruhen, Wirtschaft, Wissenschaft oder Politik?
Man sollte endlich mal Fakten sammeln und sie entsprechend präsentieren. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da diskutieren die Geologen afaik noch (Mehrheit ist wohl dagegen), aber die Hypothese baut afaik chemischen Überlegungen auf, die der Athmosphäre massiv CO2 entzogen haben sollen. Das daraus eine Vereisung folgen würde, ist mehr als realistisch, ohne CO2 würde die Strahlungsbilanz der Erde afaik ~20°C niedriger liegen, wenn man dann noch die Albedo von soviel Eis berücksichtigt, hat man seinen Schneeball.
> Afaik gibt es aber keine schlüssigen Daten aus den spekulierten Zeiträumen, die eine so starke Abnahme des CO2 belegen würden.


 
Derartiges ist eben reine Spekulation, daher lohnt es sich auch nicht, dafür einen Thread aufzumachen.
Erstens gibts keine sicheren Quellen für irgendwas (hab jedefalls keine guten gefunden) und zweitens sind wohl zu wenig User an sowas interessiert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich spielte aber eher auf subglobale Strömungsänderungen ab, da haben die Kontinente natürlich massiven Einfluss. Die Antarktis wurde z.B. erst zu einem "polaren" Lebensraum, als die Landverbindung zu Südamerika unterbrochen wurde und sich die Zirkumpolarströmung ausbildete, die einen Zustrom von warmen Luftmassen bis über den Kontinent verhindert. Die Arktis ihrerseits hat ihre volle Vereisung afaik erst nach der Schließung der Landenge von Panama vor ein paar Millionen Jahren erreicht. (und bevor die Beringstraße einigermaßen eng wurde, war sie sogar n pazifisches Randmeer wie jedes andere, vermutlich ganz ohne Eis)


 
Tiefenbohrungen haben ja gezeigt, dass die Antarktis mal ganz woanders war und anhand des Names "Grönland", der ja "Grünland" bedeutet, müssen die ersten Siedler (wann war das nochmal?) eine grüne Insel vorgefunden haben.
Das ist ja das interessante an Kontinentalbewegung. Man kann zwar berechnen, wo die Landmassen mal waren und wo sie hingehen werden, aber wie sich klimatische Veränderungen ausdrückten, dazu bedarf es dann wieder Paläobiologen.
Geologen haben ja sooo viel Zeit. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hey - man muss halt unterscheiden. 99% von dem, was "Alge" heißt, ist irgend kleines Winzding, was in der Nähe der Meeresoberfläche vor sich hintreibt.


 
Ich meine natürlich die Algen, die Photosynthese betreiben können. Allgemein als "Algen" bezeichnet.
Ein Versuch durch Einfachheit andere User zum Mitposten zu animieren.
Es gibt aber nette Moderatoren, die das gleich wieder unterbinden, vielen Dank dafür. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das, was einigen Leuten den Strandurlaub verschandelt ist (meist Seegras und somit gar keine Alge, aber lassen wir das  ) sowohl was Arten als auch Photosyntheseleistung (d.h. Produktion von Sauerstoff und essbarem Material) angeht wortwörtlich eine Rand-Erscheinung. Denn nur ein winziger Teil der Ozeane ist so flach, dass es wachsen kann.


 
Algen sind aber keine Pflanzen und daher auch nicht mit Seegras zu verwechseln. Ich rede von den eukaryotische,, pflanzenartigen Lebewesen. Die Cyanbakterien (man kennt sie als Blaualgen), wie du sie meinst, sind eine völlig andere Gruppe. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hey: Ich sag nicht, dass wir die Meere nicht soweit verschmutzen können, das wir dran krepieren.
> Ich sag nur, dass es um einiges unangenehmer wird, als wegen-Sauerstoff-Mangel-bewußtlos-werden.


 
Weiß nicht, ich brauche kein Meer, mir reicht ein Swimmingpool. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Doch, kann mir vorstellen, dass das funktioniert.
> Sowas auf den Grill zu schmeißen, das zeugt von guter physikalischer Kondition:
> http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w305/LePueppiLueLue/riesenqualle.jpg


 
Jaa, jaaa, genau, hatte ich letztens an der Angel gehabt, aber dann ist mir das aufgefallen und ich hatte keinen Hunger mehr.
http://www.esys.org/news/msc_ilona.jpg



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von dem redete ich


 
Kam mir nicht so vor, aber 24 Milliarden Menschen stoßen auch eine Menge Wasserdampf aus und 36 Milliarden Kühe für deren Ernährung stoßen eine Menge Methan aus. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir überlassen es den Usern, langweilige Threads einfach in der Versenkung verschwinden zu lassen.
> Deswegen lieben wir langweilige Threads auch: Die machen keine Arbeit. Interessante Threads, vor allem die mit ATI, AMD, Intel oder Nvidia im Titel oder "die Regierung lügt" im Inhalt sind das Problem.


 
"Die Regierung erzählt nicht alles", könnte man auch mal machen.
Jung kann davon ein Lied singen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup, wäre mal ein Ansatz. Die Geschichte mit dem Golfstrom kann man zwar auch mal aus der Welt diskutieren - aber insgeheim hoffe ich, dass hier noch Leute mit Interesse an den wirklich wichtigen Klimaelementen unterwegs sind.?


 
Wir könnten mal Supervulkane ins Spiel bringen, wie die das Klima verändern können oder woher der ganze Strom für die Elektroautos herkommen soll.
Wie wirkt sich die steigende Weltbevölkerung und deswegen auch die steigende Nachfrage nach Nahrungsmitteln auf das Klima aus?
Monokulturen, Gentechnik oder was auch immer.



Icejester schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, ist das echt oder eine Trickaufnahme?


 
Solche Quallen gibt es. 
Man ahnt auch gar nicht, welches das größte Lebewesen auf der Erde ist.


----------



## Icejester (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solche Quallen gibt es.
> Man ahnt auch gar nicht, welches das größte Lebewesen auf der Erde ist.



Heftig.
Das größte Lebewesen ist doch dieser gigantische Pilzring im Yellowstone (oder Yosemite?) Park, oder? Oder zählen Pflanzen bzw. Pilze jetzt nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Jo, Pilze sind die größten Lebewesen.
Das, was man vom Pilz sieht, ist nur sein Fruchtkörper, also das Geschlechtsteil, nur das essen wir.
Echt ekelig, wenn man so drüber nachdenkt.


----------



## Icejester (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Es geht. Wir stellen uns ja auch Blumen in die Vase und die Blüten sind soch eigentlich auch nur die Geschlechtsteile von Pflanzen, wenn man so will.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Es geht. Wir stellen uns ja auch Blumen in die Vase und die Blüten sind soch eigentlich auch nur die Geschlechtsteile von Pflanzen, wenn man so will.


 
Nein, nicht ganz, dazu musst du genauer definieren. Gebraucht wird das Fruchtblatt und der Fruchtknoten.
Außerdem musst du auch noch Nacktsamer unterscheiden (hmmm, klingt gut, mache ich auch so, außer ich habe meine Cowboystiefel noch an  ).
Palmen sind Nacktsamer, Nadelhölzer auch.


----------



## Icejester (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Uh. So genau wollte ich's gar nicht wissen. Und, lieber Gott, bitte mach, daß die Bilder weggehen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Uh. So genau wollte ich's gar nicht wissen. Und, lieber Gott, bitte mach, daß die Bilder weggehen!


 
Die Bilder von meinen Cowboystiefel sind sehr ästhetisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

@quantenslipstream: Sorry wegen dem Post - hab versehentlich zwischendurch auf "antworten" geklickt, als ich nicht mal halb durch war 




Icejester schrieb:


> Dann erkläre doch bitte mal, wie man qualitative Aussagen in Prognosemodelle einarbeiten möchte. Quantitative Kenngrößen gibt es eigentlich nur in der Wahlforschung und der demographischen Entwicklung, sofern man letzteres überhaupt als ein Forschungsgebiet für die Politikwissenschaften betrachten möchte.



Nun lass mich doch mal n paar schlechte Scherze über Sozialwissenschaftler machen 

Natürlich reichen deren Erkenntnisse nicht annähernd für politische Vorsagen aus - bzw.: eindeutige Erkenntnisse, zu denen niemand eine andere Meinung hat, sind sowieso nicht gerade die Regel.



> Und einem großen Grill!
> Mal ehrlich, ist das echt oder eine Trickaufnahme?



Ich weiß nicht, ob das spezifische Bild verfälscht - aber mir sind auch in wissenschaftlichen Texten erwähnte Berichte von Quallen mit bis zu 6m Schirmdurchmesser begegnet (auch wenn ich mich gerade nicht erinnern kann, ob es auch wissenschaftlich gesicherte Funde gibt). Wikipedia ist mit >2m, >200kg auf alle Fälle am untersten Ende der mir bekannten Rekordangaben.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du aber andere Quellen als ich.



Zum Glück lässt sich das beim Golfstrom ein bißchen leichter ändern 
Aber vermutlich ist es gar nicht nötig: Selbst Wikipedia spricht von 800m-1200m Tiefe. Man muss nur daran denke, noch eine zweite Quelle zur Hilfe zu  nehmen - eine Tiefenkarte. Der Nordamerikanische Kontinentalschelf ist nämlich eben diese 800-1200m tief und bis Kap Hatteras strömt der Golfstrom darüber. Die Bodenreibung ist sogar eine wichtige Komponente, um seine Existenz (bzw. Art der Ausprägung -schmal und schnell-) überhaupt erklären zu können.
Hier noch ein Schnitt durch die Floridastraße:
http://sam.ucsd.edu/sio210/gifimages/A05_CTDSAL.gif
Ist zwar nicht der Golfstrom selbst, sondern der Floridastrom - aber der ist genauso eine (indirekt) windgetriebene Strömung und wie man auf dem Bild sehr schön sehen kann, reicht die salzige Wassermasse, die er darstellt, fast bis ganz nach unten.


(andere Quellen, die ihre Abbildungen leider nicht online haben, zeigen aber auch vor den Great Banks in über 4000m Tiefe noch eine klare nordwärtige Strömung. Addiert fließt im 0-1000m Bereich zwar rund 70% und weitere 15% sind zwischen 1000 und 2000m, aber das darunter ist zusammen immer noch stärker, als die gesamte südwärtige Tiefenströmung, die aus dem Nordatlantik bis in subantarktische Gebiete gelangt)



> Aber auch andere geologische Veränderungen führen zu Klimaveränderungen.
> Wieviel Methangas ist in Nordkanada und Sibirien im Permanentfrostboden gefangen? Was passiert, wenn der auftaut?



Schonmal was von "tippingpoint" gehört?     
Es gibt Gegenden in Sibierien, da schlägst du n Loch in die Oberflächliche Eiskruste und kannst das anzünden, was darunter hervorströmt...



> Wie hoch ist die Troposphäre?


Wiki sagt: 18km in Äquatornähe 



> Höhenangaben finde ich schon immer wichtig.



Hmm - mich interessiert das ganze nur als Antrieb für den Ozean. Da ist es wichtig zu wissen, wie der Wind an der Oberfläche weht und was für eine Mechanik dahintersteckt. Ob sich diese Mechanik aber nun über 18m oder 18km erstreckt, ist eigentlich ziemlich wurscht fürs Verständniss, Hauptsache es funktioniert.
(d.h.: wenn Windmessungen machen will, sollten es vielleicht wenigsten 180m sein, sonst muss man die Schiffe ja flacher bauen  )



> Ich sehe das eben nicht so, das kalte Wasser aus den Polen fließt als Tiefenströmung wieder zurück zum Äquiator und erwärmt sich dort. Der Golfstrom befördert das Wasser wieder nach Nordamerika, neues Wasser muss ja nun nachfließen.
> Kommt es allein aus der Südhalbkugel?



Nö. Das meiste kommt aus dem nördlichen Äquatorialstrom, der hat es aus dem Kanarenstrom, der hat es aus dem nordatlantischen Strom (einige Autoren schieben noch z.B. Madeira ein) und der hats aus dem Golfstrom.
Das nennt man dann Kreislauf 



> Nein, denn auch ein Teil kommt aus der Tiefe, denn der Untergrund des Atlantiks ist einer der aktivsten Vulkane auf der Erde.



Hmm - wüsste nicht, dass der mittelatlantische Rücken soviel aktiver ist, als andere Spreizungszonen. Aber selbst wenn: Was groß für Vulkane ist, ist nichts für den Ozean als ganzes. Wir reden hier von Prozessen, die auf 100.000den von Quadratkilometern Fläche ablaufen - wie soll das ein Vulkan erreichen, dessen spürbare Wirkung sich auf einen Umkreis von ein paar 100m erstreckt?
Vulkanismus&geothermale Prozesse sind für ein paar seltene Elemente und als Tracer, aber sie beeinflussen nicht ganze Wassermassen, nicht mal annähernd. (oder ist dir auf Oberflächentemperaturkarten schonmal ein leuchtend roter Fleck namens "Island" aufgefallen?  )




> Als "Ausfall" will ich das auch nicht bezeichnen, aber man kann davon ausgehen, dass der Atlantikstrom in den nächsten 50 Jahren nicht mehr die Kraft hat wie jetzt.
> Wobei wir wieder beim Klimamodell und der tatsächlichen, wissenschaftlichen Belegbarbeit dieser Vorhersagen sind. Solche gibts ja in alle Richtungen und meist pickt man sich nur die raus, die einem gerade in den Kram passen.
> Aber "gesichert" ist meiner Meinung nach nichts.



Nun, dass es zu einer Verringerung der Tiefenwasserbildung und damit der nordatlantischen Strömung kommen kann, das stimmt sicherlich. Und wie erwähnt: Die Forschung daran, wie groß die ausfallen könnte, läuft sehr intensiv.
Mir ging es nur darum, klarzustellen, dass das nicht das Ende des Golfstroms als Teil des nordatlantischen Gyre darstellt (wie einem einige Medien weißmachen wollen), sondern eher ein kleine Unpässlichkeit. Sicherlich wichtig Skandinavien, deren Abzweigung eben am stärksten betroffen und ohnehin schon klein ist, aber nicht für z.B. Portugal, deren Strömungsteil 10-20 mal größer ist und der in überhaupt keinem Zusammenhang damit steht.



Sehr interessantes Modell.



> Ich weiß, was du meinst, aber da ich zu faul war, alles ausführlich hinzuschreiben, hab ich die einfachere Version genommen, die den meisten Usern in diesem Thread reichen wird.
> Dass du wieder ganz ausholen musst, war ja klar.



Hey - wenn ich schon wochenlang über dem Scheiß gebrütet habe, dann kann ich auch nochmal kurz die Präsentation öffnen und ein paar Absätze kopieren 



> Na ja, auch ein großer Fluss kann schon zufrieren, aber er erstarrt halt nicht so wie ein See und das wollte ich mit der "Wasserbewegung" aufzeigen.



Und genau dem wollte ich wiedersprechen 
In Flüssen und Seen greifen genau die gleichen Mechanismen und wenn das Wasser unter 0°C kommt, gefriert ist - Bewegung hin oder her. Und wenn Wasser hart wird und auf z.B. das Ufer trifft, dann steht alles.
Der Trick ist aber eben, das die Oberfläche von Flüssen aufgrund der Bewegung so schnell nicht auf 0°C kommt, weil der Wärmeaustausch z.B. mit dem Boden wesentlich besser funktioniert. (Und selbst wenn die Oberfläche mal friert, neigen die Menschen dazu, dass eher als lokales Ereigniss abzutun - schließlich ist ein Fluss lang. Kann der See aber nichts dafür, dass er kurz ist  )




> Na ja, im "Kern" ist wieder so eine Aussage, die man geteilt verstehen kann.



Sagen wir es so: Der Bereich mit einer Temperatur von 2,5-3°C ist bei 40°N 500m dick und bei 0° ist er es immer noch. Südlich davon wird es witzlos, sich die Temperatur anzugucken, weil die 500m darüberliegende Wasserschicht dann nicht mehr 10°C warmes nordatlanitsches, sondern 2,5-3°C warmes (aber süßeres) Wasser anatarktischem Ursprunges ist und es somit gar keine Wärmeleitung mehr geben kann.



> Großvolumig hast du natürlich recht, ich rede aber auch von örtlichen Schwankungen



In der Tiefsee gibt es auf physikalsicher Ebene eben kaum so etwas wie "örtlich". Abgesehen von ein paar Vulkanen ist das ein extrem einheitlicher Wasserkörper. Im gesamten Atlantik zwischen 40°S und 60°N ist die Schicht, die 2-3°C warm ist, nie dünner als 2000m. Da hat man nichtmal eben einen Warmwasserflecken auf der Oberfläche.



> und dass Wasser recht wärmestabil ist, merkt man hier im Norden ja sowieso. In S-H haben wir deutlich weniger kalte Tage (und vorallem Nächte) als im Süden.


Ohja... Leider merkt man auch, dass Wasser verdunsten und später wieder kondensieren kann 




> Das ist es ja gerade, die Tiefenzirkulation, wie ich sie verstehe, ist noch nicht genau erforscht. Was natürlich auch problematisch ist, weil mans nicht so erforschen kann wie die Oberflächenströmung.



Hmmm - die Methoden, die man heute (bzw. ~die letzten 20Jahre) für die Tiefenströmungen verwendet, befolgen genau das gleiche Prinzip wie diejenigen, mit denen man bis weit in die zweite Hälfte des letzten Jahrhunderts die Oberfläche untersucht hat:
reinschmeißen, treiben (&messen) lassen, auswerten was wann wo war.



> Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, bleibt das Tiefseewasser immer in der Tiefsee und ein Wasseraustausch der Ozeane findet nur innerhalb der ersten, sagen wir mal 500 Meter statt.
> Ich bin eben anderer Meinung, das Wasser wird auch in der Tiefsee getauscht, selbst in Gräben.



Jein.
Natürlich wird das ausgetauscht - aber der Grund dafür sind nicht Dichteänderungen. Denn das Wasser hat in der Tiefe einfach keine Möglichkeit, seine Dichte großartig zu ändern. Das geht nur im Austausch mit der Athmosphäre gut.
Aber die von Winden ausgelösten Störmungen im Ozean sind stark genug, um auch das Tiefenwasser mit umzurühren - nicht stark (im Vergleich), aber es bewegt sich doch.
(wie wenig kann man z.B. daran erkennen, dass sich Gebiete, in denen Tiefenwasser aufsteigt, sehr gut an Sauerstoffmessungen erkennen lassen. Obwohl in der Tiefsee vergleichsweise wenig los ist, braucht das Wasser solange, um einmal komplett umgerührt zu werden, dass ein nenneswerter Teil des Sauerstoffes, den es mal an der Oberfläche aufgenommen hat, verbraucht ist.)



> Woher kamen denn die Anfangsdaten für CO²?
> Sind das Schätzungen, die auf was beruhen, Wirtschaft, Wissenschaft oder Politik?
> Man sollte endlich mal Fakten sammeln und sie entsprechend präsentieren.



Macht man doch: IPCC - Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change 
Die Details zu den CO2-Szenarien kenne ich auch nicht, aber sie laufen letzlich auf Abschätungen hinaus, wie sich die einzelnen Prozesse, über die der Mensch CO2 freisetzt, entwickeln.
Wie man das im einzelnen Abschätzt, weiß ich auch nicht genau - ich weiß nur, dass man extrem schlecht darin ist, zu kommunizieren, was man eigentlich abschätzt. (z.B. ist das "worst case" szenario, dass man in Erwärmungsprognosen normalerweise steil nach oben aus der Grafik verschwinden sieht, nicht ein "das schlimmste, was mir machen könnten" - sondern basiert auf der Annahme, dass sich die Emissionen genau so weiterentwickeln, wie sie das in den letzten Jahr(zehnt)en gemacht haben. Die beängstigend Ansteigende Linie in der Mitte ist bereits das, was man erwartet, wenn die Klimaschutzmaßnahmen in dem Maße umgesetzt werden, wie angekündigt. Und das immer-noch-nicht-so-tolle Lienchen ganz unten, das typischerweise 0,5-1°C vorhersagt ist nicht etwas maximaler Klimaschutz - sondern gar nichts. 0 CO2. Ab Morgen)



> Tiefenbohrungen haben ja gezeigt, dass die Antarktis mal ganz woanders war und anhand des Names "Grönland", der ja "Grünland" bedeutet, müssen die ersten Siedler (wann war das nochmal?) eine grüne Insel vorgefunden haben.



Das war wärend der mittelalterlichen Warmzeit (die mit Kontinentalverschiebung mal rein gar nichts zu tun hat) so 800-1200AD, als der Name geprägt wurde. (Ureinwohner gabs da schon länger)
Die Antarktis dagegen ist spätestens vor 60 Millionen Jahren in Pollage angekommen, dürfte aber schon seit 100 Millionen Jahren zumindest teilweise bis an den geographischen Südpol gelangt haben - aber damals hing sie eben noch mit Australien zusammen und warme Strömungen reichten deutlich weiter nach Süden. Echt polar ist sie, wie gesagt, erst vor 26Millionen Jahren geworden, als sich die letzten Bindungen zu nördlicheren Kontinenten lösten.



> Ich meine natürlich die Algen, die Photosynthese betreiben können. Allgemein als "Algen" bezeichnet.



Alles, was als Alge bezeichnet wird, kann Photosynthese betreiben 
(Afaik - ich bin kein Experte für Trivialnahmen, aber mir ist noch kein Gegenbeispiel begegnet. Auf alle Fälle können es die Mikroorganismen, von denen ich rede)



> Algen sind aber keine Pflanzen und daher auch nicht mit Seegras zu verwechseln. Ich rede von den eukaryotische,, pflanzenartigen Lebewesen. Die Cyanbakterien (man kennt sie als Blaualgen), wie du sie meinst, sind eine völlig andere Gruppe.



Eben wolltest du User anlocken, jetzt steigst du in die Tiefen der Systematik hinab 
Tatsächlich geht hier (d.h. bei der O2-Produktion im Meer) um Organismen, bei denen der Begriff "Pflanze" zu unpräzise wird. Im Extremfall (Foraminiferen) ernährt sich die Mehrheit brav von CO2 und Sonnenleicht - aber der böse Stiefbruder verdaut mit etwas Zufall auf einmal ne frisch geschlüpfte Krebslave. (als Einzeller. soviel zur Nahrungskette und "hochentwickelte gehören an die Spitze"  )



> Wir könnten mal Supervulkane ins Spiel bringen, wie die das Klima verändern können oder woher der ganze Strom für die Elektroautos herkommen soll.



K.
Elektroautos sind sowieso mein Hassfeind.
Die Brennstoffzelle war ja schon schlimm, was Greenwashing angeht. Aber jetzt polieren die Autokonzerne ihr Image nicht nur mit Techniken auf, die es den Deutschen ermöglichen, auch auf der Autobahn Braunkohle zu verheizen, nein sie nehmen auch Techniken dafür, die das Fahrzeuggewicht noch weiter steigern und damit den Gesamtenergiebedarf noch weiter steigern.
Und sie verlangen auch noch von der Politik, dass sie ihnen die Infrastruktur und Forschung dafür bezahlt.
UND die macht das auch noch.
*runde kotzen geh*



> Wie wirkt sich die steigende Weltbevölkerung und deswegen auch die steigende Nachfrage nach Nahrungsmitteln auf das Klima aus?



Ich sags mal so:
Wenn man die (eigentlich akzeptierten) Daten von globalfootprint zur Hand nimmt, kann dieser Planet ca. 1,5 Milliarden Menschen den Lebensstandard bieten, den wir in Deutschland haben. Wenn auch noch n bissl Natur überleben soll und wir Sicherheitsreserven haben wollen (und die resultierenden größeren Entfernungen berücksichtigen) eher 0,5-1 Milliarde.

Packt man statt dessen 7-8-10-15 Milliarden Menschen drauf, gibt es genau zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) Die Ökosphäre geht vor die Hunde
b) Die leben alle im Schnitt auf 10-20% des Lebensstandards, den ein Deutscher hat.

Imho ist b) so utopisch, dass im Vergleich dazu Kommunismus ein real existierendes Phänomen ist.



> Monokulturen, Gentechnik oder was auch immer.



Gentechnik wär n Thema für sich...
Wird dem Klima direkt vermutlich nichts tun, außer die Leistungsfähigkeit der Natur durch die selbstständige, unaufhaltsame Zerstörung von Ökosystemen noch weiter zu reduzieren.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jo, Pilze sind die größten Lebewesen.
> Das, was man vom Pilz sieht, ist nur sein Fruchtkörper, also das Geschlechtsteil, nur das essen wir.
> Echt ekelig, wenn man so drüber nachdenkt.



Die Geschlechtsteile sind mikroskopisch, der "Pilz" ist eher Obst.
Aber ich frag mich sowieso immer, ob solche Angaben den Begriff "ein Lebewesen" nicht etwas überstrapazieren.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, nicht ganz, dazu musst du genauer definieren. Gebraucht wird das Fruchtblatt und der Fruchtknoten.
> Außerdem musst du auch noch Nacktsamer unterscheiden (hmmm, klingt gut, mache ich auch so, außer ich habe meine Cowboystiefel noch an  ).
> Palmen sind Nacktsamer, Nadelhölzer auch.



Palmen und Nadelhölzer stellt man sich aber eher selten in die Vase 

okay, vielleicht hätte ich das erst in 6 Monaten schreiben sollen


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream: Sorry wegen dem Post - hab versehentlich zwischendurch auf "antworten" geklickt, als ich nicht mal halb durch war


 
Ich benutze bei so langen Posts immer Word zum Texten, weils mich total nervt, wenn ich fast fertig bin und ich bei der Tipperei gegen die Browser-Rückstelltaste komme und der Text dann weg ist. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum Glück lässt sich das beim Golfstrom ein bißchen leichter ändern
> Aber vermutlich ist es gar nicht nötig: Selbst Wikipedia spricht von 800m-1200m Tiefe. Man muss nur daran denke, noch eine zweite Quelle zur Hilfe zu nehmen - eine Tiefenkarte. Der Nordamerikanische Kontinentalschelf ist nämlich eben diese 800-1200m tief und bis Kap Hatteras strömt der Golfstrom darüber. Die Bodenreibung ist sogar eine wichtige Komponente, um seine Existenz (bzw. Art der Ausprägung -schmal und schnell-) überhaupt erklären zu können.


 
Na ja, ein Kontinentalschelf ist doch meiner Meinung nach nur bis zu 300 Meter tief (so die allgemeine Definition), wenn ich mich nicht irre.
OK, so tiefsinnig ist mein Wissen dahingehend nicht, aber trotzdem sollte ich sowas wissen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Schnitt durch die Floridastraße:
> http://sam.ucsd.edu/sio210/gifimages/A05_CTDSAL.gif
> Ist zwar nicht der Golfstrom selbst, sondern der Floridastrom - aber der ist genauso eine (indirekt) windgetriebene Strömung und wie man auf dem Bild sehr schön sehen kann, reicht die salzige Wassermasse, die er darstellt, fast bis ganz nach unten.


 
Jetzt gleitest du schon wieder ab, ich rede vom Nordatlantikstrom und dessen Veränderung, wenn er auf die Polkappe trifft und du kommst mit dem Floridastrom an.
Dass Oberflächenströmungen windgetrieben sind, ist recht einleuchtend, woher soll sonst die Energie kommen, damit sich das Wasser in eine Richtung bewegt, aber örtliche Unterschiede gibts immer, gerade wetterbedingt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (andere Quellen, die ihre Abbildungen leider nicht online haben, zeigen aber auch vor den Great Banks in über 4000m Tiefe noch eine klare nordwärtige Strömung. Addiert fließt im 0-1000m Bereich zwar rund 70% und weitere 15% sind zwischen 1000 und 2000m, aber das darunter ist zusammen immer noch stärker, als die gesamte südwärtige Tiefenströmung, die aus dem Nordatlantik bis in subantarktische Gebiete gelangt)


 
Hmm, da bin ich mir eben nicht so sicher, ich vertraue da lieber noch weiterer Forschung. 
Das Problem ist leider bei derartiger Forschung, wer sie in Auftrag gibt, bzw. wem die Wissenschaftler nahgestellt sind, die das machen. Anders formuliert, von wem sie abhängig sind.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schonmal was von "tippingpoint" gehört?
> Es gibt Gegenden in Sibierien, da schlägst du n Loch in die Oberflächliche Eiskruste und kannst das anzünden, was darunter hervorströmt...


 
Tipping Point im Bereich der Klimaveränderungen?
Jep, sagt mir was, eine normalweise gleichbleibende Entwicklung ändert plötzlich ihre Richtung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wiki sagt: 18km in Äquatornähe


 
Am Pol sinds nur 12km. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - mich interessiert das ganze nur als Antrieb für den Ozean. Da ist es wichtig zu wissen, wie der Wind an der Oberfläche weht und was für eine Mechanik dahintersteckt. Ob sich diese Mechanik aber nun über 18m oder 18km erstreckt, ist eigentlich ziemlich wurscht fürs Verständniss, Hauptsache es funktioniert.
> (d.h.: wenn Windmessungen machen will, sollten es vielleicht wenigsten 180m sein, sonst muss man die Schiffe ja flacher bauen  )


 
Mich interessiert der Zusammenhang mehr, denn du kannst eine windgetriebene Strömung nicht an das fest machen, was direkt über sie passiert, du musst weiter ausholen, wenns um globale Klimaentwicklung geht.

Hmm, wie breit kann ein Schiff eigentlich maximal sein, damit das Wasser in der Mitte nicht reinläuft? 
Als bezogen auf die Erdkrümmung. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Das meiste kommt aus dem nördlichen Äquatorialstrom, der hat es aus dem Kanarenstrom, der hat es aus dem nordatlantischen Strom (einige Autoren schieben noch z.B. Madeira ein) und der hats aus dem Golfstrom.
> Das nennt man dann Kreislauf


 
Öhm, die Reihe geht aber noch weiter, denn auch der Golfstrom muss es irgendwoher bekommen. 
Genauso kannst du einem gottesfürchtigen fragen, worauf die Schidkröten stehen, die die Erde festhalten. 
Er sagt dann "Elefanten" und du konterst, worauf dann die Elefanten stehen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - wüsste nicht, dass der mittelatlantische Rücken soviel aktiver ist, als andere Spreizungszonen. Aber selbst wenn: Was groß für Vulkane ist, ist nichts für den Ozean als ganzes. Wir reden hier von Prozessen, die auf 100.000den von Quadratkilometern Fläche ablaufen - wie soll das ein Vulkan erreichen, dessen spürbare Wirkung sich auf einen Umkreis von ein paar 100m erstreckt?
> Vulkanismus&geothermale Prozesse sind für ein paar seltene Elemente und als Tracer, aber sie beeinflussen nicht ganze Wassermassen, nicht mal annähernd. (oder ist dir auf Oberflächentemperaturkarten schonmal ein leuchtend roter Fleck namens "Island" aufgefallen?  )


 
Der mittelatlantische Rücken ist eins der aktivesten Vulkangebiete der Erde, man bekommt es nur nicht so mit, weil alles unterhalb der Wasserlinie passiert. Dass er aktiv ist, kann man an Island sehen.
Außerdem ist er der Antreiber für das Entfernen der amerikanischen Kontinentalplatten und damit das Größer werden des Atlantiks. Keine Oberfläche der Erde ist so jung (geologisch gesehen natürlich) wie der Atlantik.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nun, dass es zu einer Verringerung der Tiefenwasserbildung und damit der nordatlantischen Strömung kommen kann, das stimmt sicherlich. Und wie erwähnt: Die Forschung daran, wie groß die ausfallen könnte, läuft sehr intensiv.
> Mir ging es nur darum, klarzustellen, dass das nicht das Ende des Golfstroms als Teil des nordatlantischen Gyre darstellt (wie einem einige Medien weißmachen wollen), sondern eher ein kleine Unpässlichkeit. Sicherlich wichtig Skandinavien, deren Abzweigung eben am stärksten betroffen und ohnehin schon klein ist, aber nicht für z.B. Portugal, deren Strömungsteil 10-20 mal größer ist und der in überhaupt keinem Zusammenhang damit steht.


 
Natürlich kann man nicht daraus schließen, dass Europa plötzlich eiskalt werden wird, wenn der Nordatlantikstrom Veränderungen erfährt. Solche Veränderungen hat es ja schon immer gegeben, völlig unabhängig vom Menschen.
Im Mittelalter gab es mal eine Phase, in der es selbst im Sommer nur wenige Grade über Null war.
Kein Forscher ist in der Lage, das wirklich grundlegend zu erklären.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hey - wenn ich schon wochenlang über dem Scheiß gebrütet habe, dann kann ich auch nochmal kurz die Präsentation öffnen und ein paar Absätze kopieren


 
Das Wissen eines einzelnen soll der gesamten Menschheit dienen, sehr gut. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und genau dem wollte ich wiedersprechen
> In Flüssen und Seen greifen genau die gleichen Mechanismen und wenn das Wasser unter 0°C kommt, gefriert ist - Bewegung hin oder her. Und wenn Wasser hart wird und auf z.B. das Ufer trifft, dann steht alles.
> Der Trick ist aber eben, das die Oberfläche von Flüssen aufgrund der Bewegung so schnell nicht auf 0°C kommt, weil der Wärmeaustausch z.B. mit dem Boden wesentlich besser funktioniert. (Und selbst wenn die Oberfläche mal friert, neigen die Menschen dazu, dass eher als lokales Ereigniss abzutun - schließlich ist ein Fluss lang. Kann der See aber nichts dafür, dass er kurz ist  )


 
Öhm, du meinst Unterkühlung im Bereich der Thermodynamik, richtig?
Sehe ich nicht so. Wenn es dauerhaft Minusgrade sind, dauert das immer noch, bis das Wasser eines Sees (und ich habe ein paar vor der Haustür) ebenfalls unterhalb von Null Grad kommt. Erst dann bilden sich Eiskristalle, aber mit unterkühlte Flüssigkeit hat das meines Wissens nichts zu tun.
Dazu bedarfs es noch den Faktor Druck.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sagen wir es so: Der Bereich mit einer Temperatur von 2,5-3°C ist bei 40°N 500m dick und bei 0° ist er es immer noch. Südlich davon wird es witzlos, sich die Temperatur anzugucken, weil die 500m darüberliegende Wasserschicht dann nicht mehr 10°C warmes nordatlanitsches, sondern 2,5-3°C warmes (aber süßeres) Wasser anatarktischem Ursprunges ist und es somit gar keine Wärmeleitung mehr geben kann.


 
Hmm, ich bin mir da jetzt etwas unschlüssig, aber hat das Meer ab einer bestimmten Tiefe nicht eine gleichbleibende Temperatur, völlig egal ob es nun am Äquiator ist oder an den Polen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In der Tiefsee gibt es auf physikalsicher Ebene eben kaum so etwas wie "örtlich". Abgesehen von ein paar Vulkanen ist das ein extrem einheitlicher Wasserkörper. Im gesamten Atlantik zwischen 40°S und 60°N ist die Schicht, die 2-3°C warm ist, nie dünner als 2000m. Da hat man nichtmal eben einen Warmwasserflecken auf der Oberfläche.


 
Der Nordatlantik ist aber vulkanisch sehr aktiv, das führt zu einem Temperaturanstieg des Wassers, der deutlich messbart ist. Rund 25% der Wärmeenergie des Noratlantikstroms kommen vom mittelatlantischen Rücken.

Interessanter Weise bin dabei auf einen Artikel von einer Uni gestoßen, dessen Inhalt im Prinzip das widerspiegelt, was auch bei Wikipedia steht. Da hat ein Student aber fleißig geklaut.
Faules Pack. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ohja... Leider merkt man auch, dass Wasser verdunsten und später wieder kondensieren kann


 
So tragisch sehe ich das nicht, die Winter sind doch schon merklich trockener geworden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmmm - die Methoden, die man heute (bzw. ~die letzten 20Jahre) für die Tiefenströmungen verwendet, befolgen genau das gleiche Prinzip wie diejenigen, mit denen man bis weit in die zweite Hälfte des letzten Jahrhunderts die Oberfläche untersucht hat:
> reinschmeißen, treiben (&messen) lassen, auswerten was wann wo war.


 
Tja, das reicht meiner Meinung nicht. Man muss genauer werden, präziser beschreiben, konkreter betrachten, spezifischer sein, exakter formulieren. 
Vorallem dürfen sich Wissenschaftler nicht in ihre Arbeit und die Ergebnisse reinreden lassen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Macht man doch: IPCC - Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change
> Die Details zu den CO2-Szenarien kenne ich auch nicht, aber sie laufen letzlich auf Abschätungen hinaus, wie sich die einzelnen Prozesse, über die der Mensch CO2 freisetzt, entwickeln.
> Wie man das im einzelnen Abschätzt, weiß ich auch nicht genau - ich weiß nur, dass man extrem schlecht darin ist, zu kommunizieren, was man eigentlich abschätzt. (z.B. ist das "worst case" szenario, dass man in Erwärmungsprognosen normalerweise steil nach oben aus der Grafik verschwinden sieht, nicht ein "das schlimmste, was mir machen könnten" - sondern basiert auf der Annahme, dass sich die Emissionen genau so weiterentwickeln, wie sie das in den letzten Jahr(zehnt)en gemacht haben. Die beängstigend Ansteigende Linie in der Mitte ist bereits das, was man erwartet, wenn die Klimaschutzmaßnahmen in dem Maße umgesetzt werden, wie angekündigt. Und das immer-noch-nicht-so-tolle Lienchen ganz unten, das typischerweise 0,5-1°C vorhersagt ist nicht etwas maximaler Klimaschutz - sondern gar nichts. 0 CO2. Ab Morgen)


 
Tja, leider werden Klimaschutzmaßnahmen immer weiter verschoben. Mit Umweltschutz schmückt man sich, aber man betreibt es nicht, denn es lässt sich mit Atomstrom, Braunkohleabbau und Schwerindustrie kurzftistig mehr Geld verdienen und nur daran sind die Unternehmen interessiert, die wiederum die Lobbyisten bezahlen, die dann ihrerseits die Politik auf die Seite der Unternehmer zieht. 
Mit Waffen kann man auch mehr Geld verdienen als mit Getreideanbau. 
Es gibt zuviele Menschen, denen das Fortleben der menschlichen Zivilisation recht egal ist. Sie sehen nur die Vorteile für sich.
Für sowas gibts dann von mir die... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher muss sich die meschliche Gesellschaft grundlegend ändern, nur dann kann sie überleben.
*in den Keller geh und mich sinnlos betrinken* 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das war wärend der mittelalterlichen Warmzeit (die mit Kontinentalverschiebung mal rein gar nichts zu tun hat) so 800-1200AD, als der Name geprägt wurde. (Ureinwohner gabs da schon länger)
> Die Antarktis dagegen ist spätestens vor 60 Millionen Jahren in Pollage angekommen, dürfte aber schon seit 100 Millionen Jahren zumindest teilweise bis an den geographischen Südpol gelangt haben - aber damals hing sie eben noch mit Australien zusammen und warme Strömungen reichten deutlich weiter nach Süden. Echt polar ist sie, wie gesagt, erst vor 26Millionen Jahren geworden, als sich die letzten Bindungen zu nördlicheren Kontinenten lösten.


 
Die Kontinentalverschiebung ist ja im Prinzip nie zu Ende. Aber anhand der Eisdecke der Antarktis kann man daraus schließen, dass es seit 10-24 Millionen Jahren dort sehr kalt sein muss.
Vor 60 Millionen Jahren gab es noch zusammenhängende Kontinente, das kann man anhand von Fossilien belegen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alles, was als Alge bezeichnet wird, kann Photosynthese betreiben
> (Afaik - ich bin kein Experte für Trivialnahmen, aber mir ist noch kein Gegenbeispiel begegnet. Auf alle Fälle können es die Mikroorganismen, von denen ich rede)


 
Mikroorganismen können das in der Tat, ist es doch für sie die einzige Möglichkeit Energie zu gewinnen.
Man könnte jetzt noch von pflanzenartigen Lebewesen, Eukaryoten und Prokaryoten unterscheiden.
Hmm, ich glaube, 50% der User steigen jetzt beim Lesen aus....



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eben wolltest du User anlocken, jetzt steigst du in die Tiefen der Systematik hinab


 
Ja ja, da kommt der Wissenschaflter in mir wieder hoch. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tatsächlich geht hier (d.h. bei der O2-Produktion im Meer) um Organismen, bei denen der Begriff "Pflanze" zu unpräzise wird. Im Extremfall (Foraminiferen) ernährt sich die Mehrheit brav von CO2 und Sonnenleicht - aber der böse Stiefbruder verdaut mit etwas Zufall auf einmal ne frisch geschlüpfte Krebslave. (als Einzeller. soviel zur Nahrungskette und "hochentwickelte gehören an die Spitze"  )


 
Es sind eben keine Pflanzen, das ist ja der Gag. 
Die meisten Leute meinen, dass Pflanzen das O² produzieren, dass die Tiere und Menschen auf der Erde verbrauchen und freuen sich, wenn sie einen Baum pflanzen, aber dass Kleinsttiere das meiste O² produzieren, wissen die meisten nicht.
Eine Sache, die mich auch bei Lehrplänen in Schulen stört. 
Ich könnte jetzt noch oxygene und anoxygene Photsynthese reinwerfen, aber das lasse ich dann doch lieber.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Elektroautos sind sowieso mein Hassfeind.
> Die Brennstoffzelle war ja schon schlimm, was Greenwashing angeht. Aber jetzt polieren die Autokonzerne ihr Image nicht nur mit Techniken auf, die es den Deutschen ermöglichen, auch auf der Autobahn Braunkohle zu verheizen, nein sie nehmen auch Techniken dafür, die das Fahrzeuggewicht noch weiter steigern und damit den Gesamtenergiebedarf noch weiter steigern.
> Und sie verlangen auch noch von der Politik, dass sie ihnen die Infrastruktur und Forschung dafür bezahlt.
> UND die macht das auch noch.
> *runde kotzen geh*


 
Elektrofahrzeuge müssen ja auch erst mal hergestellt werden, dazu die Energiezellen, das ist sehr aufwendig, teuer und nicht gerade ökolisch herausragend.
Aber die Medien priesen ja derzeit solche Konzepte geradezu an, hypen sie bis in die Sterne und haben schon Visionen einer Elektrogesellschaft.
Hmm, wieviel Strom muss produziert werden, um rund 300 Millionen Fahrzeuge antreiben zu können?
Wie sieht es mit der Entsorgung der Batterien aus?
Die Fahrzeuge müssen also leichter sein als andere, also kommt Kunststoff und Verbundwerkstoffe zum Einsatz.
Hmm, dazu bedarf es dann wieder mehr Öl, um die herstellen zu können. 
*Nierenschalen besorg und mit kotzen geh*




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so:
> Wenn man die (eigentlich akzeptierten) Daten von globalfootprint zur Hand nimmt, kann dieser Planet ca. 1,5 Milliarden Menschen den Lebensstandard bieten, den wir in Deutschland haben. Wenn auch noch n bissl Natur überleben soll und wir Sicherheitsreserven haben wollen (und die resultierenden größeren Entfernungen berücksichtigen) eher 0,5-1 Milliarde.


 
Das postuliere ich seit Jahren, aber niemand interessiert sich für das, was man sagt. Es schränkt ja die Freiheit des Menschen ein, wenn der sich nicht mehr reprodizieren kann.
Dabei bedarf es nur rund 2000 Spezies einer Art um einen sauberen Genpool zu haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Packt man statt dessen 7-8-10-15 Milliarden Menschen drauf, gibt es genau zwei Möglichkeiten:
> a) Die Ökosphäre geht vor die Hunde
> b) Die leben alle im Schnitt auf 10-20% des Lebensstandards, den ein Deutscher hat.
> 
> Imho ist b) so utopisch, dass im Vergleich dazu Kommunismus ein real existierendes Phänomen ist.


 
2011 werden es 7 Milliarden sein, bis 2050 wird sich die Menschheit noch mal verdreifachen.
Ein Zusammenbruch ist unvermeitlich, aber alles schieben das nur vor sich hin. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gentechnik wär n Thema für sich...
> Wird dem Klima direkt vermutlich nichts tun, außer die Leistungsfähigkeit der Natur durch die selbstständige, unaufhaltsame Zerstörung von Ökosystemen noch weiter zu reduzieren.


 
Weiß nicht, die Evolution wird sich anpassen und die Vorteile daraus ziehen. Ob und wie sich das dann zum Nachteil des Menschen entwickelt, ist der Evolution wiederum recht egal.
*Jaaa*, forcieren wir die Gentechnik, denn dann wird die Erde für uns schneller unbewohnbar sein und der Planet überlebt.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Geschlechtsteile sind mikroskopisch, der "Pilz" ist eher Obst.
> Aber ich frag mich sowieso immer, ob solche Angaben den Begriff "ein Lebewesen" nicht etwas überstrapazieren.


 
Boah ey, jetzt bist du aber tief reingetreten. 
Pilze als Obst zu bezeichnen und das als Biologe. 
Schäm dich
Pilze sind Eukaryoten und kein Obst. 
Der Fruchtkörber, den wir essen, beinhaltet die Sporen des Pilzes, also dessen Samen. Der Samen ist im Geschlechtsteil eingebettet.
Hmm, ich habe Hunger.... 

Wie definierst du "Lebewesen"?
Ich habe dazu eine klare Meinung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Palmen und Nadelhölzer stellt man sich aber eher selten in die Vase
> 
> okay, vielleicht hätte ich das erst in 6 Monaten schreiben sollen


 
Na ja, ich habe recht große Vasen und die Eingangshalle meines Hauses ist 24 Meter hoch. 
Wobei ich aufblkasbare Palmen als angenehmer empfinde, da fallen wenigstens nur aufgeblasene Kokosnüsse runter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

sorry, dass der Quote(n)kampf weitergeht, aber irgendwie gibts hier so viele interessante Aspekte 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, ein Kontinentalschelf ist doch meiner Meinung nach nur bis zu 300 Meter tief (so die allgemeine Definition), wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> OK, so tiefsinnig ist mein Wissen dahingehend nicht, aber trotzdem sollte ich sowas wissen.



Die Definition läuft über den Neigungswinkel: Kontintentalschelf ist das flache Ding zwischen Kontinentalabhang und Küste (ein weiterer Hinweis kann das Gestein liefern, da Kontinentalschelfe Teil einer kontinentalen Platte sein soll. Die Abhänge allerdings auch). In der Antarktis liegt der Schelf eher im 600-800+m Bereich.
In unserem Fall ist es aber auch egal, wie das Stück Meeresboden heißt, es geht nur darum, wie tief es unter der Strömung ist. Und da ist es eben bis Kap Hatteras nicht tiefer als die 1200m (wie man mittlerweile sogar in Google Earth sehen kann), die dem Golfstrom in den meisten Textren zugesprochen werden.



> Jetzt gleitest du schon wieder ab, ich rede vom Nordatlantikstrom und dessen Veränderung, wenn er auf die Polkappe trifft und du kommst mit dem Floridastrom an.
> Dass Oberflächenströmungen windgetrieben sind, ist recht einleuchtend, woher soll sonst die Energie kommen, damit sich das Wasser in eine Richtung bewegt, aber örtliche Unterschiede gibts immer, gerade wetterbedingt.



Du hattest nach windgetriebenen Strömungen gefragt, die bis zum Meeresgrund reichen.



> Hmm, da bin ich mir eben nicht so sicher, ich vertraue da lieber noch weiterer Forschung.
> Das Problem ist leider bei derartiger Forschung, wer sie in Auftrag gibt, bzw. wem die Wissenschaftler nahgestellt sind, die das machen. Anders formuliert, von wem sie abhängig sind.



Diejenigen, auf die ich mich beziehe, sollten massiv von der DFG, teilweise vom Bund und vom Land Schleswig-Holstein abhängig sein. Ich vermute, mal, denen ist es allen ziemlich wurscht, wo die Untergrenze des Golfstromes angesetzt wird.



> Jep, sagt mir was, eine normalweise gleichbleibende Entwicklung ändert plötzlich ihre Richtung.



Oder ihre Geschwindigkeit...




> Hmm, wie breit kann ein Schiff eigentlich maximal sein, damit das Wasser in der Mitte nicht reinläuft?
> Als bezogen auf die Erdkrümmung.



Solche Überlegungen lassen sich nicht praxisnah durchführen, solange du nicht den Radius des Planeten nennst, auf dem das Schiff eingesetzt werden soll.




> Öhm, die Reihe geht aber noch weiter, denn auch der Golfstrom muss es irgendwoher bekommen.



Die Reihe beginnt mit der Frage, wo der Golfstrom den Großteil seines Wassers herbekommt 



> Genauso kannst du einem gottesfürchtigen fragen, worauf die Schidkröten stehen, die die Erde festhalten.
> Er sagt dann "Elefanten" und du konterst, worauf dann die Elefanten stehen.



Tutles all the way down.
Hier allerdings geht es um etwas Ringförmiges, das auf der Erde liegt. Niemand käme auf die Idee zu fragen, wo denn das nächste Stück Lauffläche bei einem Rad herkommt.




> Öhm, du meinst Unterkühlung im Bereich der Thermodynamik, richtig?
> Sehe ich nicht so. Wenn es dauerhaft Minusgrade sind, dauert das immer noch, bis das Wasser eines Sees (und ich habe ein paar vor der Haustür) ebenfalls unterhalb von Null Grad kommt. Erst dann bilden sich Eiskristalle, aber mit unterkühlte Flüssigkeit hat das meines Wissens nichts zu tun.
> Dazu bedarfs es noch den Faktor Druck.



Nö, ich meine nicht Unterkühlung, die spielt tatsächlich nur bei Druckveränderungen eine Rolle (Plättcheneis in der Antarktis). Ich meine ganz schnödes "versuch mal die Flüssigkeit mit der zweitgrößten spezifischen Wärmekapazität bis an den Gefrierpunkt runterzukühlen, wenn sie sich in einem vergleichsweise warmen Gefäß befindet und ständig durchmischt wird".



> Hmm, ich bin mir da jetzt etwas unschlüssig, aber hat das Meer ab einer bestimmten Tiefe nicht eine gleichbleibende Temperatur, völlig egal ob es nun am Äquiator ist oder an den Polen?



Jup (d.h.: aus Sicht von Normalsterblichen. Für Ozeanographen sind 4°C oder 0°C ein gigantischer Unterschied, bei dem man sich fast schon über ein getrenntes Projekt Gedanken machen kann). Und in Polnähe sogar in deutlich geringeren Tiefen. Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass Wasser in der Tiefe einfach gern die gleiche Temperatur hätte, sondern daran, dass es sich in tatsächlich um die gleichen Wassermassen handelt. Das nordatlantische Tiefenwasser, das wir hier die ganze Zeit bequatschen, strömt nach seinem Absinken nicht Richtung Süden, sondern breitet sich im gesamten Atlantik unterhalb von 1000-2000m aus und mündet schließlich in die tiefe zirkumantartktische Strömung, ohne dass es zwischendurch irgend eine Möglichkeit gehabt hätte, seine Temperatur zu ändern. Antarktische Bodenwasser (1-2° kälter) sinkt am antarktischen kontinentalabhang nach unten und wenn es es nach ein paar Jahrhunderten bis vor die japanische Küste geschafft hat, muss es sich von irgendnem Ozeanographen was ala "T=0-1°C, S~34,6 - muss AABW sein" anhören. Einem Schluck nordatlantischem Tiefenwasser kann es auf halbem Wege über die Südhalbkugel sogar passieren, dass es noch der Labrador- oder Grönlandsee zugeordnet wird.
(wer mal wissen wollte, wovon Schäuble nachts träumt: Jetzt habt ihr ne Vorstellung. "Ich weiß was du letztes Jahrtausend getan hast")



> Der Nordatlantik ist aber vulkanisch sehr aktiv, das führt zu einem Temperaturanstieg des Wassers, der deutlich messbart ist. Rund 25% der Wärmeenergie des Noratlantikstroms kommen vom mittelatlantischen Rücken.



Huh? Klingt interessant. Hast du da mal n Link für mich?
Ich weiß zwar, dass man vulkanische Aktivität in nem gewissen Umkreis messen kann, setzen den Wärmetransport im NAC in Größenordnungen an, gegen denen die gesamte globale Vulkanaktivität klein erscheint.



> Tja, das reicht meiner Meinung nicht. Man muss genauer werden, präziser beschreiben, konkreter betrachten, spezifischer sein, exakter formulieren.



Setz du dich einmal in eine ozenographische Vorlesung und ich möchte sehen, dass du noch einmal "mehr Details" und "präzisere Beschreibung" verlangst. 
Ich für meinen Teil bin froh, wenn dir mir nur die Richtung von ein paar tausend Driftern vorlegen und mich nicht mit Formeln traktieren, bei denen man sich fragt, seitwann das griechische Alphabet so viele Buchstaben hat.



> Vorallem dürfen sich Wissenschaftler nicht in ihre Arbeit und die Ergebnisse reinreden lassen.



Das stimmt allerdings. In einigen Fällen mag es Sinn machen, ne grobe thematische Ausrichtung vorzugeben (let's face it: andernfalls könnten wir heute vielleicht einen Programmcode schreiben, der das Paarungsverhalten von Miniermotten präzise nachvollzieht, müssten den aber auf Abakussen abarbeiten). Aber Ergebnisse sind Ergebnisse und da hat keiner seine Finger drauf zu packen.



> Es sind eben keine Pflanzen, das ist ja der Gag.
> Die meisten Leute meinen, dass Pflanzen das O² produzieren, dass die Tiere und Menschen auf der Erde verbrauchen und freuen sich, wenn sie einen Baum pflanzen, aber dass Kleinsttiere das meiste O² produzieren, wissen die meisten nicht.
> Eine Sache, die mich auch bei Lehrplänen in Schulen stört.
> Ich könnte jetzt noch oxygene und anoxygene Photsynthese reinwerfen, aber das lasse ich dann doch lieber.



Und das ist auch gut so, anoxygene Photosynthese heißt schließlich so, weil sie mit unserem Thema (O2-Produktion) eben rein gar nichts zu tun hat 

Aber deinen ersten Absatz muss ich noch korrigieren: Das ganze photosynthetische Kleingemüse, das oft bei den Protisten mit drin steckt, wird eigentlich nie als "Tier" bezeichnet. Es gibt einige Fälle in denen Einzeller ne kleinere "Alge" verschlingen, aber nicht verdauen und damit auf mehr-eher-minder-symbiontischen Wege Photosynthes betreiben, aber das ist dann genausowenig ein Sauerstoff produzierendes Tier, wie z.B. Korallen.



> Elektrofahrzeuge müssen ja auch erst mal hergestellt werden, dazu die Energiezellen, das ist sehr aufwendig, teuer und nicht gerade ökolisch herausragend.
> Aber die Medien priesen ja derzeit solche Konzepte geradezu an, hypen sie bis in die Sterne und haben schon Visionen einer Elektrogesellschaft.



Tjo - du hast ja oben schon festgestellt, wer das Geld, die Lobby und somit die Interpretationshoheit hat: Industrie.
Und da sind Auto- und Atomkonzerne in Deutschland ein Riesenteil von.



> Weiß nicht, die Evolution wird sich anpassen und die Vorteile daraus ziehen. Ob und wie sich das dann zum Nachteil des Menschen entwickelt, ist der Evolution wiederum recht egal.



Das sowieso. Mit Ausnahme der Atombombe gibts ziemlich wenig, worüber sich nach ein bißchen Evolution nicht jemand freuen könnte - aber bis dahin stirbt erst mal ne ganze Menge aus, für die das eben nicht gilt.
(d.h.: Auch in AKW-Kühlkreisläufen wurden schon Bakterien gefunden, die es offensichtlich toll fanden, keine Konkurrenz zu haben)



> Boah ey, jetzt bist du aber tief reingetreten.
> Pilze als Obst zu bezeichnen und das als Biologe.
> Schäm dich



Hey, du forderst Massenkompatibilität. Und als "Obst" darf ich sowieso alles bezeichnen, was ich will, schließlich ist es ein wissenschaftlich überhaupt nicht definierter Marktausdruck, genauso wie "Gemüse". Hätte ich "Frucht" gesagt, wäre ich auf dünnem Eis gewesen 



> Pilze sind Eukaryoten und kein Obst.
> Der Fruchtkörber, den wir essen, beinhaltet die Sporen des Pilzes, also dessen Samen. Der Samen ist im Geschlechtsteil eingebettet.



Nur das es eben kein Samen ist, sondern bereits die erste lebende Zelle der nächsten Generation 
Und sie steckt in einem Objekt, dass ihrer Verbreitung dient. Der Vergleich mit einem Apfel ist tatsächlich nicht so verkehrt. (Äpfel sind übrigens auch Eukaryotisch  )



> Hmm, ich habe Hunger....


Ess ne Kuh, du weißt dass die das Klima ruinieren 



> Wie definierst du "Lebewesen"?
> Ich habe dazu eine klare Meinung.



Das Problem ist EIN Lebewesen zu definieren. Was ist "eine Koralle": Der einzelne, unabhängig überlebensfähige Polyp? Oder der ganze Stock aus miteinander verwachsenen, direkt kommunizierenden Polypen? Ich hab schon Texte gelesen, die haben das Great Barrier Reef als größten Organismus bezeichnet.
Das gleiche Problem besteht bei Pilzen. Traditionell passt der Begriff auf einen Fruchtkörper, kleinste eigenständige Einheit ist eine einzelne Hyphe, ein runder Fleck mit vielen davon wird bereits als "Kolonie" bezeichnet (was für mich mehrere Individuen impliziert), aber wenn diese sich wieder auf ein paar 100 km² ausbreitet, soll es auf einmal wieder "der Pilz" sein?
Ist dann auch "der Bien" 1 Lebewesen, oder gilt das nur für Lebensformen die mangels Beweglichkeit immer in Kontakt bleiben? Was passiert, wenn der Mittelteil von "der Pilz" abstirbt, sind die verbleibenden, getrennten Teile dann weiterhin "ein Pilz" oder sind es zwei Pilze? Wie sähe das bei einer Pfifferlingszucht aus, deren Produkte vermutlich über Jahr(zehnt)e hinweg auf das gleiche Mycel zurückzuführen sind, von dem nur immer wieder einzelne Stücke (Fruchtkörper) abgeschnitten werden?
Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht. Die Grundannahmen, die den Begriff "ein Lebewesen" im Sprachgebrauch definieren, sind bei ettlichen Lebensformen einfach nicht gegeben. Ich für meinen Teil vermeide es einfach, "Pilz" zählen zu müssen. Fische sind da einfach praktischer (zumindest solange einem kein Anglerfisch-Paar begegnet)


----------



## Icejester (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nun lass mich doch mal n paar schlechte Scherze über Sozialwissenschaftler machen



Darfst Du auch gerne. Ich habe nur oft den Eindruck, daß sich viele unter Politikwissenschaften was ganz anderes vorstellen, als sie eigentlich sind. 


> Natürlich reichen deren Erkenntnisse nicht annähernd für politische Vorsagen aus - bzw.: eindeutige Erkenntnisse, zu denen niemand eine andere Meinung hat, sind sowieso nicht gerade die Regel.


Divergierende Meinungen gibt es fast überall. Das ist kein Privileg der Sozialwissenschaften. Aber abgesehen davon ist das Ziel der meisten Bereiche oder Projekte der Politikwissenschaften auch nicht die Voraussage von Ereignissen, sondern eine ex-post Analyse von Ursache und Wirkung, deren Erkenntisse dann in einem gewissen Rahmen auf die zukünftige Politikgestaltung übertragen werden kann.



> Ich weiß nicht, ob das spezifische Bild verfälscht - aber mir sind auch in wissenschaftlichen Texten erwähnte Berichte von Quallen mit bis zu 6m Schirmdurchmesser begegnet (auch wenn ich mich gerade nicht erinnern kann, ob es auch wissenschaftlich gesicherte Funde gibt). Wikipedia ist mit >2m, >200kg auf alle Fälle am untersten Ende der mir bekannten Rekordangaben.


Wenn man bedenkt, was für riesige Tintenfische es gibt, dann scheint das ja auch nicht unglaubwürdig. Trotzdem: Ein Wahnsinnsvieh!



> K.
> Elektroautos sind sowieso mein Hassfeind.
> Die Brennstoffzelle war ja schon schlimm, was Greenwashing angeht. Aber jetzt polieren die Autokonzerne ihr Image nicht nur mit Techniken auf, die es den Deutschen ermöglichen, auch auf der Autobahn Braunkohle zu verheizen, nein sie nehmen auch Techniken dafür, die das Fahrzeuggewicht noch weiter steigern und damit den Gesamtenergiebedarf noch weiter steigern.
> Und sie verlangen auch noch von der Politik, dass sie ihnen die Infrastruktur und Forschung dafür bezahlt.
> ...


Diesen Teil Deines Beitrags kann ich sogar mal vollumfänglich unterschreiben. Allerdings tue ich das vermutlich aus Gründen, die mit Deiner Absicht dahinter relativ wenig zu tun haben. 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, wie breit kann ein Schiff eigentlich maximal sein, damit das Wasser in der Mitte nicht reinläuft?
> Als bezogen auf die Erdkrümmung.



Das dürfte sich über die Bughöhe ausgleichen lassen. Insofern: Quasi unendlich. Allerdings: Mehr Stirnfläche bedeutet mehr Widerstand, was höheren Energieverbrauch bedeutet. Selbst wenn so ein Schiff noch in irgendeinen Hafen einflaufen könnte, wäre es vermutlich nicht wirtschaftlich, sowas zu konstruieren.



> Hmm, ich bin mir da jetzt etwas unschlüssig, aber hat das Meer ab einer bestimmten Tiefe nicht eine gleichbleibende Temperatur, völlig egal ob es nun am Äquiator ist oder an den Polen?


Habe ich auch lange Zeit gedacht. Dann meinte meine Freunding aber, daß das nicht stimmt. Flugs nachgeguckt und siehe da: Es stimmt wohl nicht so ganz, was man uns auf der Schule beigebracht hat mit konstanten 4°C ab einem bestimmten Wasserdruck. Andernfalls könnten ja auch in den letzten Jahren keine stetig fallenden Wassertemparaturen in der Antarktis gemessen worden sein.



> Mit Waffen kann man auch mehr Geld verdienen als mit Getreideanbau.


Das ist doch nur eine Funktion von Angebot und Nachfrage. Offenbar sind Waffen pro Einheit relativ begehrter als Getreide pro Einheit.
Also werden enteder:
a) nicht genug Waffen hergestellt
b) zuviel Getreide hergestellt
c) zuviele Waffen nachgefragt
oder d) zuwenig Getreide nachgefragt.

Du kannst Dir jetzt aussuchen, was Du davon ändern möchtest. Da allerdings Waffen und Getreide weder Substitutions- noch Komplementärgüter sind, wird das eine auf das andere sehr wenig Einfluß haben.



> Elektrofahrzeuge müssen ja auch erst mal hergestellt werden, dazu die Energiezellen, das ist sehr aufwendig, teuer und nicht gerade ökolisch herausragend.
> Aber die Medien priesen ja derzeit solche Konzepte geradezu an, hypen sie bis in die Sterne und haben schon Visionen einer Elektrogesellschaft.
> Hmm, wieviel Strom muss produziert werden, um rund 300 Millionen Fahrzeuge antreiben zu können?


Wenn Strom ausschließlich aus ökologisch unbedenklichen Quellen wie Wasser, Wind und Sonne käme, könnten wir davon doch auch hemmungslos soviel verbrauchen, wie wir wollen. Das wäre dann schließlich egal.


> Wie sieht es mit der Entsorgung der Batterien aus?
> Die Fahrzeuge müssen also leichter sein als andere, also kommt Kunststoff und Verbundwerkstoffe zum Einsatz.
> Hmm, dazu bedarf es dann wieder mehr Öl, um die herstellen zu können.
> *Nierenschalen besorg und mit kotzen geh*


Leichter wird's kaum gehen. Schau Dir die Entwicklung der letzten 20 bis 30 Jahre an. Autos werden immer schwerer, obwohl sich die Antriebstechnik nicht einmal geändert hat. Das liegt in erster Linie daran, daß wir immer umfangreichere Anforderungen an unsere Autos stellen. Sie sollen uns ja mittlerweile nicht nur möglichst schnell von rechts nach links bringen, nein, sie sollen uns auch den Weg weisen, möglichst hohen Komfort bieten (schwere Sitze, Entertainment Systeme), möglichst leise sein (Dämmaterial), unser Leben im Falle eines Falles schützen (Airbags, ABS, ESP, ASR, CBC, Seitenaufprallschutz) und viele Personen transportieren können (Was für Personen eigentlich? Die meisten Leute fahren allein. Warum müssen die noch eine unnötige Rückbank durch die Gegend kutschieren?).

Das heißt: Leichter geht's natürlich mit CFK, GFK, Titan und anderen Materialien, mit denen sich schwere ersetzen lassen. Leider sind die aber teuer und machen entsprechende Leichtbau-Autos oft unerschwinglich. Das ist auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.



> 2011 werden es 7 Milliarden sein, bis 2050 wird sich die Menschheit noch mal verdreifachen.
> Ein Zusammenbruch ist unvermeitlich, aber alles schieben das nur vor sich hin.


Leider ist das richtig. Und sofern wir keinen drastischen Bevölkerungsrückgang herbeiführen können, hilft auch keine andere Maßnahme. Jede Vermeidungsmaßnahme, die wir treffen können, ist gegen das weltweite Bevölkerungswachstum nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.

(Insofern hat die Dame auf Ruyven_Macarans Profilbild leider absolut recht.)

Wir stecken da in einem unlösbaren moralisch-ethischen Dilemma. Deswegen lohnt es sich auch nicht, ernsthafte Gedanken daran zu verschwenden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem ist EIN Lebewesen zu definieren. [...] Ich hab schon Texte gelesen, die haben das Great Barrier Reef als größten Organismus bezeichnet.



Die Anwendung der Bezeichnung des "Organismus" in metaphorischem Sinne ist in dem Fall ja auch nicht verkehrt, weil es als mehr oder minder geschlossenes, eigenständiges System sich selbst erhält, wobei jedes teilhabende Lebewesen (Definition in dem Fall egal) für den Organismus eben eine organische Funktion übernimmt, ohne die die anderen Organe den gesamten Organismus nicht weiter unterhalten können. "Lebewesen" ist nicht bedeutungsgleich mit einem Organismus auf höherer struktureller Ebene.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solche Überlegungen lassen sich nicht praxisnah durchführen, solange du nicht den Radius des Planeten nennst, auf dem das Schiff eingesetzt werden soll.


 
Hab ich doch gemacht....


> bezogen auf die Erdkrümmung


Ich weiß auch nicht genau, wie hoch ein Mast sein muss, damit man das Schiff vom Festland aus sehen kann, ohne dass man vom Deck aus das Festland sehen kann. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Reihe beginnt mit der Frage, wo der Golfstrom den Großteil seines Wassers herbekommt


 
Wo wir dann wieder bei der globalen Meeresströmung sind, von die der Golfstrom nur ein Teil ist.
Ohne sie kann auch er nicht funktionieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, ich meine nicht Unterkühlung, die spielt tatsächlich nur bei Druckveränderungen eine Rolle (Plättcheneis in der Antarktis). Ich meine ganz schnödes "versuch mal die Flüssigkeit mit der zweitgrößten spezifischen Wärmekapazität bis an den Gefrierpunkt runterzukühlen, wenn sie sich in einem vergleichsweise warmen Gefäß befindet und ständig durchmischt wird".


 
Das geht schon, weil Wasser im Gegensatz zu Öl keine innere Reibung hat.
Öhm, zweitgrößte...? 
Hab ich was verpasst oder wirst du kleinlich? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup (d.h.: aus Sicht von Normalsterblichen. Für Ozeanographen sind 4°C oder 0°C ein gigantischer Unterschied, bei dem man sich fast schon über ein getrenntes Projekt Gedanken machen kann). Und in Polnähe sogar in deutlich geringeren Tiefen.


 
Keine Frage, in Bereiche, wo man derartige Mengen antrifft, geht es um jedes Grad, denn letztendlich ist es auch eine Frage der Energiemenge, die in dem Wasser gespeichert ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Huh? Klingt interessant. Hast du da mal n Link für mich?
> Ich weiß zwar, dass man vulkanische Aktivität in nem gewissen Umkreis messen kann, setzen den Wärmetransport im NAC in Größenordnungen an, gegen denen die gesamte globale Vulkanaktivität klein erscheint.


 
Direkt nicht, der einzige Link, den ich gefunden hatte, geht leider nicht mehr. 
Ich hab das mal bei "Abenteuer Forschung" gesehen und auch in einem Artikel vom National Geographic nachlesen können. Interessanter Weise stand in beiden Fällen fast das gleiche drinne.
Aber wenn man bedenkt, wie Groß der mittelatlantische Rücken ist und dass dort dauerhaft sehr große Energiemengen vom Magma ans Meerwasser abgegeben werden, kann ich das sehr nachvollziehen.
Andererseits verliert der Atlantikstrom durch Kondensation auch eine Menge an Energie auf seinem Weg nach Europa.
Trotzdem kommt immer noch mehr an, als man rechnerisch meinen könnte, wenn man die Karibik als einzigen Energielieferant sieht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Setz du dich einmal in eine ozenographische Vorlesung und ich möchte sehen, dass du noch einmal "mehr Details" und "präzisere Beschreibung" verlangst.


 
Ich hab mal in einer Physikvorlesung gesagt, dass man den Krempel doch auch mit weniger Worten erklären könnte.
Der Prof meinte dann, wenn ich das hinbekomme, könnte ich mir einen Nobelpreis abholen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil bin froh, wenn dir mir nur die Richtung von ein paar tausend Driftern vorlegen und mich nicht mit Formeln traktieren, bei denen man sich fragt, seitwann das griechische Alphabet so viele Buchstaben hat.


 
Jep, verstehe auch nicht, wieso man immer alles mit Formel darstellen muss. 
Ich mag bildliche Darstellung, gezeichnet oder gemalen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings. In einigen Fällen mag es Sinn machen, ne grobe thematische Ausrichtung vorzugeben (let's face it: andernfalls könnten wir heute vielleicht einen Programmcode schreiben, der das Paarungsverhalten von Miniermotten präzise nachvollzieht, müssten den aber auf Abakussen abarbeiten). Aber Ergebnisse sind Ergebnisse und da hat keiner seine Finger drauf zu packen.


 
Ist aber leider so, habe ich bei meiner Frau gesehen und deren Forschungen. Da wird erst groß beraten, was wie veröffentlicht wird und wessen Namen darunter steht.
Man will ja keine Gönner verägern oder Fördergelder riskieren.
Da werden Ergebnisse auch schon mal dezent entsorgt, weil sie gerade unpassend sind oder zum falschen Zeitpunkt bekannt werden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das ist auch gut so, anoxygene Photosynthese heißt schließlich so, weil sie mit unserem Thema (O2-Produktion) eben rein gar nichts zu tun hat


 
Wenn ich aber nur oygene Photosyntese gesagt hätte, dann könnten pfiffige User denken, dass ich bekloppt bin und keine andere Photosynthese kenne. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber deinen ersten Absatz muss ich noch korrigieren: Das ganze photosynthetische Kleingemüse, das oft bei den Protisten mit drin steckt, wird eigentlich nie als "Tier" bezeichnet. Es gibt einige Fälle in denen Einzeller ne kleinere "Alge" verschlingen, aber nicht verdauen und damit auf mehr-eher-minder-symbiontischen Wege Photosynthes betreiben, aber das ist dann genausowenig ein Sauerstoff produzierendes Tier, wie z.B. Korallen.


 
Jep, OK, muss ich so hinnehmen, da man bei einem Wenigzeller (oder Einzeller) nicht bestimmen kann, ob es nun ein Tier oder eine Pflanze ist.
Wenn mans genauer nimmt, gibts halt noch mehr als Pflanzen und Tiere.
Pilze sind ja auch weder Pflanzen noch Tiere.
Pilze sind eh das einzige, was noch wachsen wird, wenn die Sonne mal kurz Pause macht.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das sowieso. Mit Ausnahme der Atombombe gibts ziemlich wenig, worüber sich nach ein bißchen Evolution nicht jemand freuen könnte - aber bis dahin stirbt erst mal ne ganze Menge aus, für die das eben nicht gilt.
> (d.h.: Auch in AKW-Kühlkreisläufen wurden schon Bakterien gefunden, die es offensichtlich toll fanden, keine Konkurrenz zu haben)


 
Ach, die Atombombe ist auch kein Problem für die Evolution. Es entstehen halot Mutationen, die sich ihren Platz erkämpfen müssen. Wenn sie sich anpassen, gut, wenn nicht, dann eben nicht.
Ich finde die Bakterien super, die in heißen, schwefelhaltigen Quellen leben, Respekt 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hey, du forderst Massenkompatibilität. Und als "Obst" darf ich sowieso alles bezeichnen, was ich will, schließlich ist es ein wissenschaftlich überhaupt nicht definierter Marktausdruck, genauso wie "Gemüse". Hätte ich "Frucht" gesagt, wäre ich auf dünnem Eis gewesen


 
Obst und Gemüse sind auch eingeführte Sammelbegriffe, die keiner genauen Definition unterliegen, aber von Obst oder Gemüse ist ein Pilz nun echt weit entfernt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur das es eben kein Samen ist, sondern bereits die erste lebende Zelle der nächsten Generation
> Und sie steckt in einem Objekt, dass ihrer Verbreitung dient. Der Vergleich mit einem Apfel ist tatsächlich nicht so verkehrt. (Äpfel sind übrigens auch Eukaryotisch  )


 
Ja, weiß ich, es gibt eine Menge eukaryotische Lebewesen. 
Letztens habe ich wieder eins verdrückt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ess ne Kuh, du weißt dass die das Klima ruinieren


 
Eine Kuh ist erst nächste Woche wieder dran, heute war es ein Schwein. 
Ich mag Paarhufer, am liebsten gut durch. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem ist EIN Lebewesen zu definieren. Was ist "eine Koralle": Der einzelne, unabhängig überlebensfähige Polyp? Oder der ganze Stock aus miteinander verwachsenen, direkt kommunizierenden Polypen? Ich hab schon Texte gelesen, die haben das Great Barrier Reef als größten Organismus bezeichnet.


 
Ok, du redest davon, aber ich meine jetzt Lebewesen als Definition direkt.
Ist ein einzelner Polyp ein Lebewesen oder braucht es andere Polypen um sich als Lebewesen darstellen zu können?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem besteht bei Pilzen. Traditionell passt der Begriff auf einen Fruchtkörper, kleinste eigenständige Einheit ist eine einzelne Hyphe, ein runder Fleck mit vielen davon wird bereits als "Kolonie" bezeichnet (was für mich mehrere Individuen impliziert), aber wenn diese sich wieder auf ein paar 100 km² ausbreitet, soll es auf einmal wieder "der Pilz" sein?


 
Ist die gleiche Problematik, dazu muss man erst mal den Begriff "Lebewesen" genauer definieren.
Ich habs halt für mich gemacht und weiche deswegen von einigen anderen ab.
Aber damit kann ich leben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Darfst Du auch gerne. Ich habe nur oft den Eindruck, daß sich viele unter Politikwissenschaften was ganz anderes vorstellen, als sie eigentlich sind.



Das stimmt allerdings.



> Divergierende Meinungen gibt es fast überall. Das ist kein Privileg der Sozialwissenschaften.



Nunja - aber es sind in erster Linie die Geistes- und Sozialwissenschaften, in denen diese über lange Zeit erhalten bleiben. Wenn sich ein paar Biologen uneinig sind, werden sie sich in den meisten Fällen experimentelle Ergebnisse um die Ohren knallen, bis einer aufgibt. Aber bei einer politologischen Theorie, die idealerweise nicht einmal ein reales Gegenstück in der heutigen Welt hat?



> Aber abgesehen davon ist das Ziel der meisten Bereiche oder Projekte der Politikwissenschaften auch nicht die Voraussage von Ereignissen, sondern eine ex-post Analyse von Ursache und Wirkung, deren Erkenntisse dann in einem gewissen Rahmen auf die zukünftige Politikgestaltung übertragen werden kann.



Ich sags doch: Die weigern sich 
Wobei es interessant wird, zu beobachten, ob sich das mal ändert. Fast alle Wissenschaften haben mit rein deskriptiver Arbeit angefangen und irgendwann die Vergangenheit analysiert, ehe sie sich an Extrapolationen versucht haben. Vielleicht entwickelt sich die (als eigenständigs Fach ja eher junge) Politologie ähnlich.



> Das dürfte sich über die Bughöhe ausgleichen lassen. Insofern: Quasi unendlich. Allerdings: Mehr Stirnfläche bedeutet mehr Widerstand, was höheren Energieverbrauch bedeutet. Selbst wenn so ein Schiff noch in irgendeinen Hafen einflaufen könnte, wäre es vermutlich nicht wirtschaftlich, sowas zu konstruieren.



Wenn dann ist die Höhe mittschiffs das Problem.
Und wirtschaftlich wäre das ganze garantiert nicht. Die Erdoberfläche hat (wenn man eine perfekte Kugel annimmt - eigentlich müsste für diesen Fall aber die Abweichungen berücksichtigen und nach der stärksten Krümmung suchen) auf einer Strecke von knapp 7km einen Höhenunterschied von 7m.
Das heißt wir reden hier von längen im 10+km Bereich, ehe wir durch die Krümmung auf Werte kommen, die über denen liegen, die man auf hoher See durch Wellen erwarten muss.
(Abgesehen davon verbietet es niemand, ein gebogenes Schiff zu bauen  )



> Das ist doch nur eine Funktion von Angebot und Nachfrage. Offenbar sind Waffen pro Einheit relativ begehrter als Getreide pro Einheit.
> Also werden enteder:
> a) nicht genug Waffen hergestellt
> b) zuviel Getreide hergestellt
> ...



e) lassen sich bereits geringe Menge Waffen in große Mengen Getreide umwandeln, ohne dass es dabei zu einem Verbrauch kommt.



> Wenn Strom ausschließlich aus ökologisch unbedenklichen Quellen wie Wasser, Wind und Sonne käme, könnten wir davon doch auch hemmungslos soviel verbrauchen, wie wir wollen. Das wäre dann schließlich egal.



Nunja. Wenn die Menschheit wirklich hemmungslos loslegt, wäre der Platzverbrauch von z.B. Solarkraftwerken für sich schon ein ökologisches Problem.



> Leichter wird's kaum gehen.



Entweder es geht, oder es geht gar nichts mehr.



> Sie sollen uns ja mittlerweile nicht nur möglichst schnell von rechts nach links bringen, nein, sie sollen uns auch den Weg weisen, möglichst hohen Komfort bieten (schwere Sitze, Entertainment Systeme), möglichst leise sein (Dämmaterial), unser Leben im Falle eines Falles schützen (Airbags, ABS, ESP, ASR, CBC, Seitenaufprallschutz)



Mit Ausnahme des Seitenaufprallschutzes haben die letzteren ein Gewicht von nahe null, die bequemsten Sitze finde ich regelmäßig in Flugzeugen und Lärm entsteht durch den Antrieb und Luftverwirbelungen - beides Dinge, die man vermeiden möchte.



> und viele Personen transportieren können (Was für Personen eigentlich? Die meisten Leute fahren allein. Warum müssen die noch eine unnötige Rückbank durch die Gegend kutschieren?).



Das ist die Kernfrage. Der ~1m zwischen den Vordersitzen und dem Kofferraum ist bei mir einfach nur unnützer Balast. Das eine mal im Jahr, wo der genutzt wird, täten es auch zwei Notsitze im Kofferraum. Aber was macht die Autoindustrie? Mit sieben Sitzen werben. (Das reicht in der deutschen Durchschnittsfamilie für 3 Generationen...) Und wenn ich mir angucke, was mehrheitlich im Berufsverkehr ohne Fahrrad unterwegs ist, dann wäre ein kleines Dreirad mit dem Gewicht eines Motorrads, Platz für eine Person und nen Wasserkasten und dem Luftwiederstand eines Bobs für 99% der Mobilität ausreichend. 1l Auto? Aber nur, wenn mans eilig hatte. Volkswirtschaftlich würde sich das vermutlich sogar dann lohnen, wenn weiterhin alle Leute ein vollwertiges Auto für 1-mal-im-Jahr-zu-Ikea-fahren hätten.

Aber nicht nur die Personen schlagen zur Buche, sondern auch verschwendeter Platz im allgemeinen, z.T. in Folge anderer Dinge:
Unter meine Motorhaube sitzt ein 1,6l Motörchen. Das reicht für >200km/h, wenn man die Geschwindigkeit konstant fahren kann (sonst machts eh keinen Sinn) und hätte ich nen sechsten Gang, wäre es auch bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten wirtschaftlich. Platz ist aber für einen 4 Liter 8-Zylinder. Die zusätzliche Karroserie: Purer Balast. Am anderen Ende des Autos sitzt eine schätzungsweise 15-20cm dicke Heckklappe. ???. Dazwischen die dicken, schweren Sitze, bei denen ich nur wieder auf die Flugzeugindustrie verweisen kann, die sicherlich 20cm weniger Platz pro Sitzreihe braucht, aber den gleichen Komfort bietet. In der Breite hab ich sicherlich 30-40cm zu meinem Beifahrer und nach außen hin auch ein bißchen Luft. So unaustehlich finde ich den aber gar nicht... Und in der vertikalen? Ich bin normalerweise der Erste, der sich über zuwenig Kopffreiheit aufregt, aber was bringt einem ein hohes Dach, wenn man nicht mehr angemessen durch die Scheibe gucken kann, lange bevor man anstößt? Warum sind am anderen Ende zwischen meinen Füßen und dem Bodenblech bequem 3cm Schaumstoff, mindestens 10cm Elektronik,...?
Wenn ich alle Stellen aufadiere, wo in meinem Auto Platz verschenkt wird, dann sollte es problemlos möglich sein, dass bei gleicher Transportkapazität mit dem Luftwiederstand und Gewicht eines Fahrzeugs der nächst kleineren Klasse zu bauen. Sähe nur nicht mehr ganz so repräsentativ aus - aber wahrscheinlich gehts genau darum. Schließlich werden Autos bis heute "designt" - nicht "entwickelt".
Das heißt: Leichter geht's natürlich mit CFK, GFK, Titan und anderen Materialien, mit denen sich schwere ersetzen lassen. Leider sind die aber teuer und machen entsprechende Leichtbau-Autos oft unerschwinglich. Das ist auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.



> Leider ist das richtig. Und sofern wir keinen drastischen Bevölkerungsrückgang herbeiführen können, hilft auch keine andere Maßnahme. Jede Vermeidungsmaßnahme, die wir treffen können, ist gegen das weltweite Bevölkerungswachstum nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.



Man könnte sich zumindest überlegen, ob zusätzliche Ausgaben zur Steigerung der Kinderzahl der richtige Weg sind. (es gäb noch einige weitere Ausgaben, die imho überdenkbar wären, aber die sind mir ein bißchen zu kontrovers, um sie hier zu erwähnen)



> Die Anwendung der Bezeichnung des "Organismus" in metaphorischem Sinne ist in dem Fall ja auch nicht verkehrt, weil es als mehr oder minder geschlossenes, eigenständiges System sich selbst erhält, wobei jedes teilhabende Lebewesen (Definition in dem Fall egal) für den Organismus eben eine organische Funktion übernimmt, ohne die die anderen Organe den gesamten Organismus nicht weiter unterhalten können. "Lebewesen" ist nicht bedeutungsgleich mit einem Organismus auf höherer struktureller Ebene.



Nicht zwangsläufig. Aber auch nicht scharf davon getrennt - beiden Begriffe fehlt es an einer klaren, in Grenzsituationen brauchbaren Definition. Wenn man ins Detail geht, muss man sich ja z.B. auch Fragen, ob ein Mensch "ein" Lebewesen ist: Die umfangreiche Bakterienfauna, die wir in und auf uns tragen und die für unsere Gesundheit unabdingbar ist, besteht ja ihrerseits auch aus Lebewesen. Zählt die also dazu, sind wir eine Gemeinschaft? Oder zählt sie nicht? Aber ohne wären wir ggf. schnellt tot... (noch besseres Beispiel wären z.B. Wiederkäuer, die sich ohne überhaupt nicht ernähren können)



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gemacht....



 Stimmt. "Erde" ist ja nicht nur ne Substanz und n Wort für Oberfläche, sondern auch so ne komische Kugel im Sol-System.



> Ich weiß auch nicht genau, wie hoch ein Mast sein muss, damit man das Schiff vom Festland aus sehen kann, ohne dass man vom Deck aus das Festland sehen kann.



Hängt sehr oft vom Wetter ab  Ist das Wetter schlecht, sieht man eh nichts, ist das Wetter gut, bildet sich oft eine (wärmere? feuchtere?) Luftschicht direkt über dem Wasser, die das Licht bricht und einen Sachen sehen lässt, die sich eigentlich hinter dem Horizont befinden.



> Das geht schon, weil Wasser im Gegensatz zu Öl keine innere Reibung hat.


 Gehen ja - dauert aber bzw. setzt eine große Kühlleistung vorraus, wie sie in der Natur selten gegeben ist (relativ zur Größe des Wasserkörpers und der darin enthaltenen Wärme)



> Öhm, zweitgrößte...?
> Hab ich was verpasst oder wirst du kleinlich?



Flüssiger Amoniak (also nicht die Lösung, sondern pur) soll noch nen Tick besser sein. Ich denke, das beantwortet auch die zweite Frage 



> Direkt nicht, der einzige Link, den ich gefunden hatte, geht leider nicht mehr.



Schade 



> Ich hab das mal bei "Abenteuer Forschung" gesehen und auch in einem Artikel vom National Geographic nachlesen können. Interessanter Weise stand in beiden Fällen fast das gleiche drinne.



Es wäre nicht der einzige Fall, in dem populärwissenschaftliche Medien sich gegenseitig zitieren 
Aber wenn du nochmal über die Ausgabe stolperst: Sag bescheid.



> Aber wenn man bedenkt, wie Groß der mittelatlantische Rücken ist und dass dort dauerhaft sehr große Energiemengen vom Magma ans Meerwasser abgegeben werden, kann ich das sehr nachvollziehen.
> Andererseits verliert der Atlantikstrom durch Kondensation auch eine Menge an Energie auf seinem Weg nach Europa.
> Trotzdem kommt immer noch mehr an, als man rechnerisch meinen könnte, wenn man die Karibik als einzigen Energielieferant sieht.



Naja - es ist ja nicht nur die Karibik, sonder der gesamte Atlantik zwischen ~30 und 5-10°N, in dem sich das Wasser aufheizen kann. Dazu eben nochmal die ~10% meridionaler Transport, die aus dem Südatlantik kommen und noch länger in den Tropen waren. Die Karibik ist nur noch der Nachheizer (und wäre für sich genommen auch deutlich kühler, wenn die nordatlantische Zirkulation kein vorgeheiztes Wasser ranschaffen würde.
Der mittelatlantische Rücken dagegen... Sicher: Er ist lang. Aber der wirklich aktive Bereich ist ein ziemlich schmaler Streifen in der Mitte. Und der liegt auch noch in vergleichsweise tiefen Regionen. (Im Gegensatz zu den westlichen Randströmen wie dem Golfstrom sind die Gegenströmungen auf den östlichen ~3/4tel der Becken langsam, breit und vor allem flach)
Und auch wenn die Magma für sich ziemlich heiß ist - z.B. die 300°C Wasser der heißen Quellen reichen gerade mal aus, um im Umkreis von wenigen dutzend Metern einen veränderten Lebensraum zu schaffen. Wir reden hier aber von hunderten von dutzenden KILOmetern.



> Ist aber leider so, habe ich bei meiner Frau gesehen und deren Forschungen. Da wird erst groß beraten, was wie veröffentlicht wird und wessen Namen darunter steht.
> Man will ja keine Gönner verägern oder Fördergelder riskieren.
> Da werden Ergebnisse auch schon mal dezent entsorgt, weil sie gerade unpassend sind oder zum falschen Zeitpunkt bekannt werden.



Urrrghhhh 
Das Namen ein wichtiges Thema zur Pflege des Egos sind ("joint last author"), kenn ich auch, aber Ergebnisse entsorgen? Manchmal sind sie einfach qualitativ nicht publizierungswürdig, aber ansonsten hat das einfach nichts mehr mit Wissenschaft zu tun. Das ist Wissensvernichtung   



> Wenn mans genauer nimmt, gibts halt noch mehr als Pflanzen und Tiere.
> Pilze sind ja auch weder Pflanzen noch Tiere.



Oh - auf dem Niveau bewegen wir uns 
Also um mal das zusammenzufassen, was (bis zum Aufstieg der Genetiker - zur Zeit herrscht Chaos) weit verbrieteter Kontext war und zumindest bei mir auch schon in der zehnten Klasse verwendet wurde (konzept stammt aus den 60ern): Es gibt 5 Reiche. Monera (Bakterien inkl. Cyanobakterien/Blaualgen und anderen photosynthes treibenden, Archaebakterien), Protista (eukaryotische Einzeller, z.B. Amöben, Flagellaten,... Darunter photosynthetische, heterotrophe und mixotrophe), Plantea (Pflanzen inkl. Rot, Grün und Braunalgen), Animalia (Tiere, mehrzellig) und Funghi (genau: Das, was auch auf der Pizza ist).
"Tier" und "Pflanze" sind also schon sehr lange auf einen kleineren Bereich des Lebens beschränkt.




> Ach, die Atombombe ist auch kein Problem für die Evolution. Es entstehen halot Mutationen, die sich ihren Platz erkämpfen müssen. Wenn sie sich anpassen, gut, wenn nicht, dann eben nicht.



Nunja, eine ausreichend große Anzahl an Atombomben (existieren tut sie weiterhin) hätte nicht nur alles ""höhere"" Leben vernichten können, sondern auch den Rest von der Hauptenergiequelle abgeschnitten. Es gibt die Theorie, dass die Erde nur dank der Biologie ein bewohnbarer Planet geworden/geblieben ist. Wäre die oxygene Photosynthes nicht in dem bekannten Zeitfenster evolviert, hätte es gut sein können, dass sich eine CO2 reiche Athmosphäre gebildet hätte, die für Oberflächentemperatur im 100°C Bereich gesorgt hätte. Für mich legt das nahe, dass ein alzu schwerer Schlag gegen das Leben als ganzes irreversibel sein könnte.



> Obst und Gemüse sind auch eingeführte Sammelbegriffe, die keiner genauen Definition unterliegen, aber von Obst oder Gemüse ist ein Pilz nun echt weit entfernt.



Keine 20cm 



> Ok, du redest davon, aber ich meine jetzt Lebewesen als Definition direkt.
> Ist ein einzelner Polyp ein Lebewesen oder braucht es andere Polypen um sich als Lebewesen darstellen zu können?



Das weiß ich ja eben nicht. Er ist auf alle Fälle in der Lage, alleine zu leben, zu wachsen, sich auszubreiten und asexuell zu vermehren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hängt sehr oft vom Wetter ab  Ist das Wetter schlecht, sieht man eh nichts, ist das Wetter gut, bildet sich oft eine (wärmere? feuchtere?) Luftschicht direkt über dem Wasser, die das Licht bricht und einen Sachen sehen lässt, die sich eigentlich hinter dem Horizont befinden.


 
Davon gehört, ja. physikalisch nachgeforscht, ja. Aber schon mal direkt gesehen, nein.
Ich rede von der klaren, artikischen und recht kühler Luft. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Flüssiger Amoniak (also nicht die Lösung, sondern pur) soll noch nen Tick besser sein. Ich denke, das beantwortet auch die zweite Frage


 
Sag ich doch, du wirst kleinlich. 
Ich habe noch keinen See aus Ammoniak auf der Erde gesehen. 
Wenn du so willst, dann liegst du mit flüssigem Ammoniak daneben und ich kontere mit flüssigem Helium, das hat eine noch höhere spezifische Wärmekapazität und ich kenne eine Flüssigkeit, die sogar noch mehr zu bieten hat, aber noch seltener ist als flüssiges Helium und nur im Labor existiert. 
Die hebe ich mir aber noch auf, falls du noch kleinlicher werden solltest. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es wäre nicht der einzige Fall, in dem populärwissenschaftliche Medien sich gegenseitig zitieren
> Aber wenn du nochmal über die Ausgabe stolperst: Sag bescheid.


 
Hmm, ich weiß nicht mal genau, ob das 2006 oder 2007 war. 
Da muss ich noch mal recherchieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naja - es ist ja nicht nur die Karibik, sonder der gesamte Atlantik zwischen ~30 und 5-10°N, in dem sich das Wasser aufheizen kann. Dazu eben nochmal die ~10% meridionaler Transport, die aus dem Südatlantik kommen und noch länger in den Tropen waren. Die Karibik ist nur noch der Nachheizer (und wäre für sich genommen auch deutlich kühler, wenn die nordatlantische Zirkulation kein vorgeheiztes Wasser ranschaffen würde.
> Der mittelatlantische Rücken dagegen... Sicher: Er ist lang. Aber der wirklich aktive Bereich ist ein ziemlich schmaler Streifen in der Mitte. Und der liegt auch noch in vergleichsweise tiefen Regionen. (Im Gegensatz zu den westlichen Randströmen wie dem Golfstrom sind die Gegenströmungen auf den östlichen ~3/4tel der Becken langsam, breit und vor allem flach)
> Und auch wenn die Magma für sich ziemlich heiß ist - z.B. die 300°C Wasser der heißen Quellen reichen gerade mal aus, um im Umkreis von wenigen dutzend Metern einen veränderten Lebensraum zu schaffen. Wir reden hier aber von hunderten von dutzenden KILOmetern.


 
Das würde ich nicht so sehen, der mittelatlantische Rücken, also der, der aktiv ist, geht ja rauf bis Island und aktiv ist da eine Menge.
Auch hier finde ich wieder interessant, dass es dort Bakterien gibt, die in diesem sehr heißen und im Prinzip giftigem Wasser problemlos umherleben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Urrrghhhh
> Das Namen ein wichtiges Thema zur Pflege des Egos sind ("joint last author"), kenn ich auch, aber Ergebnisse entsorgen? Manchmal sind sie einfach qualitativ nicht publizierungswürdig, aber ansonsten hat das einfach nichts mehr mit Wissenschaft zu tun. Das ist Wissensvernichtung


 
Das ist leider Realität geworden. 
Wissenschaftliche Arbeiten werden nur noch dann veröffentlicht, wenn man damit entweder Fördermittel locker machen kann oder um sich ein größeres Ego aufzubauen.
Denk nur mal an den koreanischen Genforscher, der seine Arbeit gefälscht hatte, damit er super darsteht (wie hieß der noch?).
Für mich ist das systematische Wissenslenkung. Die Menschen erfahren nur noch das, was einigen wenigen in den Kram passt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oh - auf dem Niveau bewegen wir uns


 
Ich wollte ja tief bleiben, damit mehr User mitlesen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also um mal das zusammenzufassen, was (bis zum Aufstieg der Genetiker - zur Zeit herrscht Chaos) weit verbrieteter Kontext war und zumindest bei mir auch schon in der zehnten Klasse verwendet wurde (konzept stammt aus den 60ern): Es gibt 5 Reiche. Monera (Bakterien inkl. Cyanobakterien/Blaualgen und anderen photosynthes treibenden, Archaebakterien), Protista (eukaryotische Einzeller, z.B. Amöben, Flagellaten,... Darunter photosynthetische, heterotrophe und mixotrophe), Plantea (Pflanzen inkl. Rot, Grün und Braunalgen), Animalia (Tiere, mehrzellig) und Funghi (genau: Das, was auch auf der Pizza ist).
> "Tier" und "Pflanze" sind also schon sehr lange auf einen kleineren Bereich des Lebens beschränkt.


 
Jep, die Genetiker werfen alles durcheinander und wollen nicht nur den Biologen das Leben schwer machen, sondern auch den Paläontologen.
Die Forschungen über die Artentwicklung nehmen schon die Genetiker in die Hand, weil sie meinen, über die Gene jede Möglichkeit der Entstehung, Abstammung und Entwicklung erklären zu können und die Medien hypen die Typen auch noch bis zum Mond.
Wie ist das noch mit den genetisch veränderten Viren, die Tumorzellen angreifen sollen? 

Hmm, Monera kenne ich gar nicht. 
Aber Prokaryonten kenne ich und wenn ich mich nicht irre (Biologie war nie meine starke Seite) dann ist das das gleiche.
Ach ja, Plantea kenne ich nicht, aber *Plantae* schon. 

Wird Fungi (also die Pilze) nicht ohne H geschrieben und nur auf Pizzi ist das mit H?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nunja, eine ausreichend große Anzahl an Atombomben (existieren tut sie weiterhin) hätte nicht nur alles ""höhere"" Leben vernichten können, sondern auch den Rest von der Hauptenergiequelle abgeschnitten. Es gibt die Theorie, dass die Erde nur dank der Biologie ein bewohnbarer Planet geworden/geblieben ist. Wäre die oxygene Photosynthes nicht in dem bekannten Zeitfenster evolviert, hätte es gut sein können, dass sich eine CO2 reiche Athmosphäre gebildet hätte, die für Oberflächentemperatur im 100°C Bereich gesorgt hätte. Für mich legt das nahe, dass ein alzu schwerer Schlag gegen das Leben als ganzes irreversibel sein könnte.


 
Tja, ich habe leider keine Ahnung, wie ein massiver atomarer Fallout auf die Lebewesen und die Evolution wirken wird. 
Dass verschiedene Entwicklungsstadien der Erde hier und da zu Veränderungen in der Evolution führen, ist schon logisch, aber dass die Erde zu einem CO² Planeten verkommen wäre, denke ich mal nicht, weil es dafür zuviel Wasser gibt.
Das CO² der erdgeschichtlichen Frühzeit hat sich ja nicht nur in den Steinschichten gelagert, sonder ist auch vom Wasser aufgenommen worden.
Genauso könnte man fragen, warum die O² Konzentration auf der Erde wieder rückläufig wurde und nur deshalb konnten sich Wirbeltiere entwickeln.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das weiß ich ja eben nicht. Er ist auf alle Fälle in der Lage, alleine zu leben, zu wachsen, sich auszubreiten und asexuell zu vermehren.


 
Hmm, das ist in der Tat eins der Probleme. Die genaue Definition ist schon wichtig. Physikalische Individualität, Entropie und Autarkie ist hier für mich die Schlagwörter.
Es gibt aber auch genpgend Einzeller, die ihre Individualität zugunsten eines Kollektivs aufgeben. Ist das dann ein Lebewesen oder viele tausend?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Davon gehört, ja. physikalisch nachgeforscht, ja. Aber schon mal direkt gesehen, nein.
> Ich rede von der klaren, artikischen und recht kühler Luft.



Für hocharktische kann ich nicht sprechen, aber mit der subarktischen, die das eine oder andere Hoch nach Norddeutschland verfrachtet, funktionierts. Der Kieler Leuchtturm "schwebt" häufig mal über der Wasseroberfläche, weil sich was dazwischen spiegelt.



> und ich kontere mit flüssigem Helium, das hat eine noch höhere spezifische Wärmekapazität und ich kenne eine Flüssigkeit, die sogar noch mehr zu bieten hat, aber noch seltener ist als flüssiges Helium und nur im Labor existiert.



Touché.
(wobei: Gibt es eigentlich durckverflüssigtes Helium auf der Erde? Weil das übliche runtergekühlte kann ja eher wenig Wärme aufnehmen, ehe es seine Dichte deutlich ändert.)



> Das würde ich nicht so sehen, der mittelatlantische Rücken, also der, der aktiv ist, geht ja rauf bis Island und aktiv ist da eine Menge.



Der Atlantik, der aufzuheizen ist, geht aber noch weiter 



> Aber Prokaryonten kenne ich und wenn ich mich nicht irre (Biologie war nie meine starke Seite) dann ist das das gleiche.


Alles andere ist jedenfalls eukaryotisch . Aber das Reich wurde eben nicht nach der hervorstechenden Eigenschaft benannt.



> Ach ja, Plantea kenne ich nicht, aber *Plantae* schon.
> Wird Fungi (also die Pilze) nicht ohne H geschrieben und nur auf Pizzi ist das mit H?



Naargh. Fisch/Krebs/Alge. Das reicht mir. Und ne Pizza. Latinum ist was für Ferengis 



> Tja, ich habe leider keine Ahnung, wie ein massiver atomarer Fallout auf die Lebewesen und die Evolution wirken wird.



Der Fallout ginge noch, damit kommt der primitive Kleinkram wohl meist zurecht. Aber unsere werten Supermächte haben genug produziert, um einen ziemlich großen Teil der Erdoberfläche direkt zu treffen. Und die Hitzewelle ist hochgradig antibakteriell. (wieso muss ich nur an Sagrotan denken?)



> Das CO² der erdgeschichtlichen Frühzeit hat sich ja nicht nur in den Steinschichten gelagert, sonder ist auch vom Wasser aufgenommen worden.



Genaugenommen wurde es von den bereits mehrfach erwähnten photosynthetischen Mikroorganismen aufgenommen


----------



## theLamer (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Meine Meinung
(Bezeichnet sie ruhig als zynisch, dumm, moralisch ungerechtfertigt, egoistisch, kapitalistisch,....):

Das Klima is mir egal... Solange ich lebe wird das eh nicht soo schlimm und was danahc ist, bekomme ich nicht mehr mit  - Also CO2, Lachgas, Methan und co. -> Mir egal. Ich denke ökonomisch, nicht ökologisch 
So wurde es von jeher gemacht und wird es auch in Zukunft... ein ökologischer Mensch, der der Natur zur Liebe auf (temporäre) eigene Vorteile (Geld) verzichtet, ist nicht mit meinem Menschenbild vereinbar. Leider sind wir eben so gestrickt. (Jetzt sagt mir nicht, ich soll nicht von mir auf andere schließen - es gibt genug Beispiele für die Gier und den egoistischen Menschen... und sogar "Soziales" entpuppt sich meistens als altruistisch egoistisch!)


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Aber nicht alle sind so gestrickt siehe die "Naturvölker" wie die Aborigines, die San (Buschmänner) etc. ... diese, solange sie keinen übermäßigen Kontakt mit der Zivilisation haben, auch mit der Natur im Einklang leben und auch auf ihren Erhalt, für zukünftige Generationen achten.


----------



## theLamer (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Naja die hängen ja auch von der Natur ab... wir hingegen können sie zerstören und merken erst später (50-100 Jahre) wirklich soviel davon, dass es uns direkt betreffen würde und wir einen Anreiz hätten, sie zu schützen 

Unsere Triebe stellen uns numal höher als die Natur. Das ist allgemeiner Konsens. Die Aborigines handeln auch quasi egoistisch, weil sie die Natur nicht um des Naturschutzes Willen schützen sondern aus dem Grund, selber überleben zu können


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für hocharktische kann ich nicht sprechen, aber mit der subarktischen, die das eine oder andere Hoch nach Norddeutschland verfrachtet, funktionierts. Der Kieler Leuchtturm "schwebt" häufig mal über der Wasseroberfläche, weil sich was dazwischen spiegelt.


 
Jop, weiß ich, habs zwar nie gesehen aber mal ein Bild davon.
Aber Aliens in UFOs habe ich auch nie selbst gesehen, sondern nur Bilder davon. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Touché.
> (wobei: Gibt es eigentlich durckverflüssigtes Helium auf der Erde? Weil das übliche runtergekühlte kann ja eher wenig Wärme aufnehmen, ehe es seine Dichte deutlich ändert.)


 
Es geht ja darum, welche spezifische Wärmekapazität eine Flüssigkeit hat und nicht darum, dass sie sich danach sofort in Dampf auflöst. 
Du hast damit angefangen, ich führe es nur fort. 
Wie siehts denn mit deinem Ammoniaksee aus, wenn der wärmer wird? 
Ach ja, ich vergas, Amonniaksee auf der Erde... Haste mal eine Quelle dafür? (he he he, Quelle.... ).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naargh. Fisch/Krebs/Alge. Das reicht mir. Und ne Pizza. Latinum ist was für Ferengis


 
Hmm goldgepresstes Latinum bitte. 
Wobei es schon interessante Elemente im Universum gibt, so nach diversen Autoren zumindest. Was ist noch mal Thylium oder Dilithium? 

Ich unterteile Lebewesen in zwei Kategorien. 
Es gibt Lebensformen, die der Mensch braucht, sei es zur Belustigung (Zoo, Zirkus, Jagd) oder als Nahrungsmittel, andere Lebensformen sind unwichtig und deshalb entbehrlich (hmm, vielleicht sollte ich doch FDP wählen ).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Fallout ginge noch, damit kommt der primitive Kleinkram wohl meist zurecht. Aber unsere werten Supermächte haben genug produziert, um einen ziemlich großen Teil der Erdoberfläche direkt zu treffen. Und die Hitzewelle ist hochgradig antibakteriell. (wieso muss ich nur an Sagrotan denken?)


 
Nö, soviel Hitze können die Atomwaffen gar nicht freisetzen, dass davon die Erde stark betroffen wäre.
Werf mal alle Atombomben ins Meer und zünde sie dort, wie warm wird das Wasser wohl werden?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genaugenommen wurde es von den bereits mehrfach erwähnten photosynthetischen Mikroorganismen aufgenommen


 
Jaaaa, du hast es, Evolution. 
Als das CO² zunahm, hat sich die Evolution was gebastelt, damit das CO² sinnvoll verwertet werden kann, also kam die Photosynthese auf den Markt (übrigens ein absoluter Kassenschlager, auch heute noch in Gebrauch ).
Doch dann wurde das O² immer mehr (bis zu 42%, wenn ich nicht daneben liege). Also musste die Evolution wieder ans Werk und schlossere rum, ebenfalls mit großen Erfolg, von den ersten O² Verwertern gibts immer noch welche.
Und als die ersten übers Wasser sehen konnten und Land entdeckten (von wegen Columbus ), dann ging der Run wieder los.
Laaaannnnnd. 
Und was ist heute? 
Da hockt eine, in vielen Ecken zu stark genährte, Spezies rum und macht auf wichtig (Krone der Schöpfung und so), denkt, dass es für alles eine Lösung hat und muss am Ende feststellen (aber nicht einsehen), dass es schon seit vielen Jahren über seine Verhätnisse lebt.


----------



## Icejester (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Aber nicht alle sind so gestrickt siehe die "Naturvölker" wie die Aborigines, die San (Buschmänner) etc. ... diese, solange sie keinen übermäßigen Kontakt mit der Zivilisation haben, auch mit der Natur im Einklang leben und auch auf ihren Erhalt, für zukünftige Generationen achten.



Das ist ein ziemlich sinnloses Beispiel. Bloß, weil die keine Erfindungen gemacht haben, die dazu geeignet wären, die Natur wirklich dauerhaft negativ zu beeinflussen, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß sie das nicht vielleicht auch gerne täten, wenn sie denn wüßten und könnten.

Die haben sich vor ein paar hundert Jahren sicherlich nicht sowas überlegt wie: "Oh, das mit dem Rad lassen wir mal besser bleiben. Es würde zwar viel erleichtern, aber dann geht nachher der ganze Mist mit dem Fortschritt los und dann erkennen wir unser kleines Dorf bald nicht mehr wieder."


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist ein ziemlich sinnloses Beispiel. Bloß, weil die keine Erfindungen gemacht haben, die dazu geeignet wären, die Natur wirklich dauerhaft negativ zu beeinflussen, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß sie das nicht vielleicht auch gerne täten, wenn sie denn wüßten und könnten.


 
Die Chinesen haben auch ein paar sehr gute Erfindungen gemacht, sie sind aber eben nicht losgelaufen und haben die Welt erobert (wie andere Leuten von einem anderen Kontinent, dessen Name mir gerade entfallen ist ).


----------



## Icejester (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Och, also bis China mal seine heutige Ausdehnung erreicht hat, konnten die aber auch einiges an der Eroberung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Wieso sind sie dann nicht bis nach Europa gegangen und darüber hinaus?
Sie waren sicher zur damaligen Zeit fortschrittlicher als es die Europäer waren.


----------



## Icejester (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Da waren so ein bißchen die Hunnen im Weg. Deshalb haben sie im Westen ja auch eine lange Mauer gebaut und sich gedacht, daß sie weiter eigentlich eh gar nicht so dringend müssen. 

Wenn man sich vor Augen hält, daß der Herrschaftsbereich der ersten besser bekannten chinesischen Dynastie allerhöchstens 10% der heutigen Fläche Chinas umfaßte, reicht das als Ausdehung durch kriegerische Eroberung und politische Einverleibung für die Zeit doch eigentlich, oder?

Die Hunnen haben dann (immerhin auch ein asiatisches Reitervolk mit sehr fortschrittlichen Kampftechniken und teilweise chinesischen Wurzeln) das Streben nach Westen sozusagen in Stellvertretung für die Chinesen übernommen. Und das ja auch mit sehr großem Erfolg.

Nachtrag:
Man muß auch bedenken, daß wegen der damaligen Kommunikationsgeschwindigkeit ein großes Reich mit zunehmender Größe allein wegen der zwangsläufigen Verzögerung zwischen Ereignis und angemessener Reaktion exponentiell schwieriger zu kontrollieren war. Nicht umsonst definiert Giddens auch Globalisierung als "raum-zeitliche Abstandsverkürzung". Man hat zwar in der ganzen Menscheitsgeschichte versucht, die Kommunikation zwischen den Provinzen und dem Machtzentrum so schnell wie möglich zu gestalten, was die Römer schon ganz gut mit ihren Staffelreitern hinbekommen haben und über 1000 Jahre später in Europa und kurz darauf auch Deutschland dann mit dem optischen Telegrafen weiter verbessert wurde, aber bis zur Erfindung von Telegraf und dann Telefon eigentlich immer noch nicht unmittelbar und fehlerfrei genug war, um auf wirklich dringliche politische Entwicklungen jederzeit schnell genug reagieren zu können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn man sich vor Augen hält, daß der Herrschaftsbereich der ersten besser bekannten chinesischen Dynastie allerhöchstens 10% der heutigen Fläche Chinas umfaßte, reicht das als Ausdehung durch kriegerische Eroberung und politische Einverleibung für die Zeit doch eigentlich, oder?


 
Weiß nicht, wenn ich gucke, wo die Europäer früher hockten und wo sie sich heute so breit machen. 

Stellt sich die Frage, was das aber mit dem Klimawandel zu tun hat?


----------



## Icejester (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage, was das aber mit dem Klimawandel zu tun hat?



Nix. Du bist auf einmal mit den Chinesen um die Ecke gekommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Nix. Du bist auf einmal mit den Chinesen um die Ecke gekommen.


 
Wer hat denn die Buschmänner aufgegriffen? 
Manchmal sollte man einen Post einfach stehen lassen und nicht kommentieren.


----------



## Icejester (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer hat denn die Buschmänner aufgegriffen?



Ich wollte ja nur zum Ausdruck bringen, daß Nicht-Tun nicht zwingend auf Nicht-Wollen basiert, sondern auch an Nicht-Können liegen kann. 


> Manchmal sollte man einen Post einfach stehen lassen und nicht kommentieren.


Das ist allerdings der Diskussion abträglich. 

Da muß ich sagen, daß die Struktur des Forums hier durch seine Linearität auch einen klaren Mangel aufweist. Ich bin auch in einem anderen Forum recht aktiv, das alle Themen in so eine Baumstruktur gliedert, sodaß man Beiträge nicht weiter verfolgen muß, wenn man absehen kann, daß alle weiteren ab einem bestimmten Punkt vom Thema weggehen. Im Gegenzug muß aber auch niemand Hemmungen haben, irgendwelche OT-Dinge zu diskutieren. Eigentlich ist das die geschicktere Lösung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja nur zum Ausdruck bringen, daß Nicht-Tun nicht zwingend auf Nicht-Wollen basiert, sondern auch an Nicht-Können liegen kann.


 
Hmm, wenn ich mal mit meinem Privatjet () in der Wüste abstürzen sollte, dann hoffe ich, dass mich ein Buschmann findet und nicht du, er bietet sicher eine größere Chance zu überleben, da er die Gegend kennt. 

Außerdem, wie soll ein Buschmann denn das Klima schützen?
Er lebt in seiner kleinen Welt, hat keien Ahnung, was so läuft.
Interessanter ist doch der Buschmann (OK, kein Buschmann mehr, aber der andere Ausdruck wäre noch rassistischer ), der auf den Südseeinseln lebt. Die sind echt vom Anstieg des Meeresspiegels bedroht und die können nun echt nichts dafür und können auch nichts dagegen machen außer weglaufen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings der Diskussion abträglich.


 
Ich sage nicht alle, sondern nur ausgewählte.
Öhm... tja.. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Da muß ich sagen, daß die Struktur des Forums hier durch seine Linearität auch einen klaren Mangel aufweist. Ich bin auch in einem anderen Forum recht aktiv, das alle Themen in so eine Baumstruktur gliedert, sodaß man Beiträge nicht weiter verfolgen muß, wenn man absehen kann, daß alle weiteren ab einem bestimmten Punkt vom Thema weggehen. Im Gegenzug muß aber auch niemand Hemmungen haben, irgendwelche OT-Dinge zu diskutieren. Eigentlich ist das die geschicktere Lösung.


 
Da ich in anderen Foren nicht aktiv bin, fehlt mir der Vergleich, vielliecht kannst du mal ein Beispiel geben.
Störend ist nur, dass manche Threads, gerade in diesem Unterforum, schnell abschweifen oder es zu gegenseitigem Anprangern kommt.
Das sit schon sehr nervig.


----------



## Icejester (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn ich mal mit meinem Privatjet () in der Wüste abstürzen sollte, dann hoffe ich, dass mich ein Buschmann findet und nicht du, er bietet sicher eine größere Chance zu überleben, da er die Gegend kennt.



Mit Sicherheit. Ich wäre da keine große Hilfe. Und weil ich das weiß, wäre es auch sehr großer Zufall, mich mitten in einer Wüste anzutreffen. 


> Außerdem, wie soll ein Buschmann denn das Klima schützen?
> Er lebt in seiner kleinen Welt, hat keien Ahnung, was so läuft.
> Interessanter ist doch der Buschmann (OK, kein Buschmann mehr, aber der andere Ausdruck wäre noch rassistischer ), der auf den Südseeinseln lebt. Die sind echt vom Anstieg des Meeresspiegels bedroht und die können nun echt nichts dafür und können auch nichts dagegen machen außer weglaufen.


Ich wäre neugierig zu wissen, an welche andere Bezeichnung Du da denkst. Mir fällt absolut keine ein. 

Wie dem auch sei, den Leuten da bleibt im Zweifel wirklich nichts anderes als Auswanderung übrig, sofern der Meeresspiegel tatsächlich stark steigen sollte. Aber auch das muß sich ja erstmal zeigen. Weiterhin sind diese Inseln auch in der Regel nicht so unberührt und romantisch, wie Du Dir das jetzt vielleicht vorstellst. Zumindest die Malediven sind ja mal touristisch sehr erschlossen und außer am Strand wird es da vermutlich nicht so furchtbar lauschig sein.



> Da ich in anderen Foren nicht aktiv bin, fehlt mir der Vergleich, vielliecht kannst du mal ein Beispiel geben.
> Störend ist nur, dass manche Threads, gerade in diesem Unterforum, schnell abschweifen oder es zu gegenseitigem Anprangern kommt.
> Das sit schon sehr nervig.


Ich würde Dir ja gerne einen Screenshot zeigen, aber das darf ich leider nicht, weil das ein geschlossenes Forum ohne öffentlichen Bereich ist, in dem auch nur mit Klarnamen gearbeitet wird.

Ich versuche mal, das hier schematisch aufzuzeigen:

_______________________________________
| Anzeigefeld für aktuell ausgewählten Beitrag |
|_____________________________________ |

Ausgangsbeitrag                 (Verfasser, Datum, Uhrzeit)
|-Antwort 1                       (Verfasser, Datum, Uhrzeit)
| |-Antwort 2                     (Verfasser, Datum, Uhrzeit)
| |-Antwort 3                     (Verfasser, Datum, Uhrzeit) 
|___|-Antwort 6                   (Verfasser, Datum, Uhrzeit)
|_____|-Antwort 7                 (Verfasser, Datum, Uhrzeit)
|_______|-Anwort 9                (Verfasser, Datum, Uhrzeit)
|
|-Antwort 4                       (Verfasser, Datum, Uhrzeit)
__|-Antwort 5                     (Verfasser, Datum, Uhrzeit)   
__|-Antwort 8                     (Verfasser, Datum, Uhrzeit)


Die Nummern hinter den Antworten sollen hier im Beispiel nur zeigen, in welcher Reihenfolge die Beiträge geschrieben worden sein könnten. Die Antworten 2&3 wie 5&8 beziehen sich jeweils beide auf Antwort 1 bzw. 4. Hinter dem Titel jeden Beitrags erscheint der Name des Verfassers und möglicherweise noch andere Angaben, typischerweise sind das Datum und Uhrzeit. *(So ein Mist. Der übernimmt hier meine mühevolle Formatierung nicht in der Darstellung.  - So. Überlistet. )*
Angezeigt wird dabei wahlweise nur ein Beitrag am Kopf der Seite oder alle Beiträge auf einmal, wobei aber etwas Übersichtlichkeit verloren geht. Der Nutzer kann das selbst auswählen. In der Gesamtansicht eines Threads sind die Beiträge aber immer noch so eingerückt, daß klar wird, auf welchen Beitrag sie sich beziehen.
Einzelne Beiträge kann man sich durch Klick auf den Titel des Beitrags anzeigen lassen, oder durch Navigationsicons unter dem eigentlichen Anzeigefeld des Beitrags vom aktuell angesehenen Beitrag einen nach vorne oder hinten springen. (Ganz praktisch bei Threads, die dann irgendwann 50 Beiträge überschreiten.)

War's das, was Du wissen wolltest? Wenn man in so einem Modell irgendwann feststellt, daß sich nur noch zwei Typen sinnloses Zeug an den Kopf werfen oder Beiträge schinden, kann man an der entsprechenden Abzweigung eben getrost aufhören zu lesen und einige Beiträge weiter ohne Probleme wieder einsteigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, den Leuten da bleibt im Zweifel wirklich nichts anderes als Auswanderung übrig, sofern der Meeresspiegel tatsächlich stark steigen sollte. Aber auch das muß sich ja erstmal zeigen. Weiterhin sind diese Inseln auch in der Regel nicht so unberührt und romantisch, wie Du Dir das jetzt vielleicht vorstellst. Zumindest die Malediven sind ja mal touristisch sehr erschlossen und außer am Strand wird es da vermutlich nicht so furchtbar lauschig sein.


 
Ich weiß, wie solche Inseln sind, da ich schon auf einer war und zwar aus beruflichen Gründen und nicht um Urlaub zu machen.
Teilweise sehr erschreckend, wie die Menschen dort leben. Aber das ist ja in vielen Teilen der Erde so.
Logisch bleibt den Leuten nichts anderes übrig als ihre Heimat zu verlassen und in Teilen haben sie das auch schon. Viele sind nach Australien und Neuseeland gegangen (in der Nähe), trotzdem sehr bedauerlich.
Diese Inseln sind nur ein paar Meter über dem Meeresspiegel (zumindest der Bereich, der sich lohnt) und wenn der Spiegel weiter zunimmt, wie gedacht, dann sind sie bald unbewohnbar.



Icejester schrieb:


> War's das, was Du wissen wolltest? Wenn man in so einem Modell irgendwann feststellt, daß sich nur noch zwei Typen sinnloses Zeug an den Kopf werfen oder Beiträge schinden, kann man an der entsprechenden Abzweigung eben getrost aufhören zu lesen und einige Beiträge weiter ohne Probleme wieder einsteigen.


 
Jep, die Darstellung kenne ich und habe das auch schon mal in Foren gesehen. Ich kann dem ehrlich gesagt aber nicht so viel Gutes abgewinnen, wie du.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Aber nicht alle sind so gestrickt siehe die "Naturvölker" wie die Aborigines, die San (Buschmänner) etc. ... diese, solange sie keinen übermäßigen Kontakt mit der Zivilisation haben, auch mit der Natur im Einklang leben und auch auf ihren Erhalt, für zukünftige Generationen achten.



Den fehlen mehrheitlich auch nur die Möglichkeit, großen Schaden anzurichten. Sobald sie die bekommen, haben diverse Ex-Naturvölker gezeigt, dass sie von Nachhaltigkeit ebenfalls nicht verstehen. Der gesamte afrikanische Kontinent kann als Beispiel gelten.
Selbst ohne ausgereifte Technik haben es z.B. die Maori geschafft, innerhalbe von 100 bis maximal 200 Jahren alle 11 Moa-Arten auszurotten und die beste Theorie für das verschwinden einer ganze Reihe großer Tiere aus Nordamerika ist die Ankunft der ersten Menschen. Von Einflüssen auf die Vegetation mal ganz zu schweigen, Entwaldung scheint die Lieblingsbeschäftigung von Homo sapiens weltweit zu sein.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm goldgepresstes Latinum bitte.
> Wobei es schon interessante Elemente im Universum gibt, so nach diversen Autoren zumindest. Was ist noch mal Thylium oder Dilithium?



Besimmte Unobtainium-Isotope.



> Ich unterteile Lebewesen in zwei Kategorien.
> Es gibt Lebensformen, die der Mensch braucht, sei es zur Belustigung (Zoo, Zirkus, Jagd) oder als Nahrungsmittel, andere Lebensformen sind unwichtig und deshalb entbehrlich (hmm, vielleicht sollte ich doch FDP wählen ).



Der Unterschied zwischen (klischeehaften) FDP-Wählern und Leuten, die an die Zukunft denken besteht nur in dem Anteil, den letztere Gruppe einnimmt 
(lass mal sehen: Sämtliche Spezialisten im Bereich von Hydrothermalquellen; äh - ja?)



> Nö, soviel Hitze können die Atomwaffen gar nicht freisetzen, dass davon die Erde stark betroffen wäre.
> Werf mal alle Atombomben ins Meer und zünde sie dort, wie warm wird das Wasser wohl werden?



Es geht nicht um die Erhitzung des Volumens, es geht um die Versengung der Oberfläche. Die Tiefen der Meere sind sicher, aber wie lange halten sich marine Organismen im nuklearen Winter mit verschatter Sonne? Die Biomasse im Ozean ist im Vergleich zum Umsatz klein, die Turnoverzeit von Kohlenstoff wird auf 30 Tage geschätzt. Da kann ein Wegbrechen der Primärproduktion kaum kompensiert werden, innerhalb eines Jahres gäbe es Mehrzeller vermutlich nur noch in der Tiefsee - die aber ohne Sauerstoffproduktion auch in Probleme geraten wird.
(wobei mir gerade auffällt: Wenn man wirklich die gesamte auf der Erdoberfläche vorhandene Biomasse abfackelt und noch n paar Ölquellen anzündet - klappt das mit dem nuklearen Winter dann überhaupt noch? Oder ist sorgt das CO2 für soviel Treibhauseffekt, dass sich kein Eis ausbreiten kann?)




> Als das CO² zunahm, hat sich die Evolution was gebastelt, damit das CO² sinnvoll verwertet werden kann, also kam die Photosynthese auf den Markt (übrigens ein absoluter Kassenschlager, auch heute noch in Gebrauch ).



Na - genaugenommen begann die biologische Evolution (wie chemische funktionieren soll, ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel - "Fortpflanzung"?) erst, als es schon jede Menge CO2 gab. Ist afaik von Anfang an die beliebteste C-Quelle gewesen. Nur auf die Idee, O2 freizusetzen, kam man erst später.



> Und als die ersten übers Wasser sehen konnten und Land entdeckten (von wegen Columbus ), dann ging der Run wieder los.
> Laaaannnnnd.
> Und was ist heute?



Wenn ich mich so umgucke:
Braaaaaaiiiins ?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso sind sie dann nicht bis nach Europa gegangen und darüber hinaus?
> Sie waren sicher zur damaligen Zeit fortschrittlicher als es die Europäer waren.



Bin kein Geschichtsexperte, am Rande meines Interesses für Seefahrt habe ich mal gehört, dass irgendwann ~~~im ersten Jahrtausend (jep, das ist eine grobe Angabe) ein Kaiser an die Macht kam, der jegliche Expansionspolitik stoppte (ohne ersichtlichen Grund). Vorher war China nicht nur dabei, sich immer größere Teile des Kontinentens einzuverleiben, sondern hatte auch die mit Abstand größte Flotte der Welt (kam so schnell auch niemand wieder ran) und stand kurz davor, ganz Südostasien zu erobern. Danach ging man zur Igeltaktik über, die bis heute anhält.



Icejester schrieb:


> Da muß ich sagen, daß die Struktur des Forums hier durch seine Linearität auch einen klaren Mangel aufweist. Ich bin auch in einem anderen Forum recht aktiv, das alle Themen in so eine Baumstruktur gliedert, sodaß man Beiträge nicht weiter verfolgen muß, wenn man absehen kann, daß alle weiteren ab einem bestimmten Punkt vom Thema weggehen.



In der alten Computec-Software hatten wir lange Zeit die Wahlmöglichkeit zwischen Baum- und Flat-Ansicht. Fast alle User haben letztere verwendet und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: In einem Forum, in dem es deutlich mehr User als Themen gibt, erscheint mir das auch komfortabler. Da erscheinen einfach zu viele Kommentare zu einem Inhalt und Multiquotes sind an der Tagesordnung. Letztere wären aber Gift für eine Baumstruktur.
In kleineren Foren, in denen sich wenig Leute über viele Themen unterhalten, machen Bäume mehr Sinn. (ich selbst hab im Yahooforum angefangen, da gabs seinerzeit sogar nur Einzelpostansicht und man hat sich von vorn nach hinten durchgeklickt. Hat aber ganz gut funktioniert, da es eh nur 5-10 aktive User gab und das ganze sich dann wie ein Multiuser-chat las. Heute würde das vermutlich schon an den Ladezeiten der ganzen Werbung scheitern)



Icejester schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, den Leuten da bleibt im Zweifel wirklich nichts anderes als Auswanderung übrig, sofern der Meeresspiegel tatsächlich stark steigen sollte. Aber auch das muß sich ja erstmal zeigen.



Der Meeresspiegel reicht bereits jetzt aus, damit mehrere Inseln unbewohnbar werden und einige Staaten (allen voran Tuvalu) bemühen sich, ein systematisches Umsiedlungsprogramm in die Wege zu leiten. Aber bereits bei diesen paar Leuten (gut 12000) und vergleichsweise gutem finanziellen Background (Stichwort: ".tv Versteigerung") findet sich kein Land, das zur Aufnahme bereit wäre.
Man darf hierbei nie vergessen, dass eine Insel lange vor der Überflutung unbewohnbar wird. Sobald der Salzwasserspiegel im Erdreich zu hoch steigt, können sich keine Pflanzen mehr halten und die Errosion trägt innerhalb weniger Jahre das verbleibende Eiland ab. Korallenriffe sind bei zunehmender Erwärmung auch immer empfindlicher und verlieren ihre schützende Wirkung, stärkere Stürmere aufgrund höherer Oberflächentemperaturen tun ihr übriges.



> *(So ein Mist. Der übernimmt hier meine mühevolle Formatierung nicht in der Darstellung.  - So. Überlistet. )*



Einfacher gehts mit dem [Code]-Tag


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen (klischeehaften) FDP-Wählern und Leuten, die an die Zukunft denken besteht nur in dem Anteil, den letztere Gruppe einnimmt
> (lass mal sehen: Sämtliche Spezialisten im Bereich von Hydrothermalquellen; äh - ja?)


 
Das blöde ist nur, dass die klischeehaften FDP Wähler in Lobbyistenvereinen vertreten sind, während die anderen das nicht sind. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Erhitzung des Volumens, es geht um die Versengung der Oberfläche. Die Tiefen der Meere sind sicher, aber wie lange halten sich marine Organismen im nuklearen Winter mit verschatter Sonne?


 
Pilze wachsen da sehr gut. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Biomasse im Ozean ist im Vergleich zum Umsatz klein, die Turnoverzeit von Kohlenstoff wird auf 30 Tage geschätzt. Da kann ein Wegbrechen der Primärproduktion kaum kompensiert werden, innerhalb eines Jahres gäbe es Mehrzeller vermutlich nur noch in der Tiefsee - die aber ohne Sauerstoffproduktion auch in Probleme geraten wird.


 
Die möglichen fallenden Tmeperaturen werden sicher einige Arten zum Opfer fallen, das ist ja auch in der Erdgeschichte nichts Neues.
Dennoch wird die Evolution einen Weg finden, langfristig diese leeren Nischen wieder zu besetzen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (wobei mir gerade auffällt: Wenn man wirklich die gesamte auf der Erdoberfläche vorhandene Biomasse abfackelt und noch n paar Ölquellen anzündet - klappt das mit dem nuklearen Winter dann überhaupt noch? Oder ist sorgt das CO2 für soviel Treibhauseffekt, dass sich kein Eis ausbreiten kann?)


 
Ich denke mal, dass das CO² das starke Auftreten von Staubpartikeln nicht kompensieren kann. Es ist sicher eine Frage der Zeit, gerade wie lange es dauern wird, bis die Asche (oder was auch immer) vom Regen weggewaschen wird.

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass der Prozess länger als 50 Jahre dauern wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Na - genaugenommen begann die biologische Evolution (wie chemische funktionieren soll, ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel - "Fortpflanzung"?) erst, als es schon jede Menge CO2 gab. Ist afaik von Anfang an die beliebteste C-Quelle gewesen. Nur auf die Idee, O2 freizusetzen, kam man erst später.


 
Logisch war das CO² zuerst da, da es aus den vielen Vulkanen austrat, die es in erdgeschichtlicher Vorzeit so gab.
Ich bin mir da nicht sicher, aber der CO² Anteil der Erdatmosphäre lag auch schon mal bei 20% oder mehr.
Ich frage mich ja eigentlich, woher der ganze Stickstoff gekommen ist. 

Hmm, chemische Evolution? 
Woher hast du das denn jetzt? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bin kein Geschichtsexperte, *am Rande meines Interesses für Seefahrt* habe ich mal gehört, dass irgendwann ~~~im ersten Jahrtausend (jep, das ist eine grobe Angabe) ein Kaiser an die Macht kam, der jegliche Expansionspolitik stoppte (ohne ersichtlichen Grund). Vorher war China nicht nur dabei, sich immer größere Teile des Kontinentens einzuverleiben, sondern hatte auch die mit Abstand größte Flotte der Welt (kam so schnell auch niemand wieder ran) und stand kurz davor, ganz Südostasien zu erobern. Danach ging man zur Igeltaktik über, die bis heute anhält.


 
He he he, am Rande, der ist gut. 

Jo, gehört habe ich davon auch und es gab sogar mal einen Bericht bei Discovery Channel, wenn ich mich nicht irre, aber man ist sich da noch nicht sicher, warum die Chinesen damit aufgehört haben.
Einige meinen, dass das Volk sonst zu weit verstreut wäre, andere sin der Meinung, dass so ein großes Reich zentral nicht mehr gelenkt werden könnte und wieder andere meinen, dass die Chinesen ihre damaligen Erungenschaften nicht auf andere Völker übertragen wollten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Meeresspiegel reicht bereits jetzt aus, damit mehrere Inseln unbewohnbar werden und einige Staaten (allen voran Tuvalu) bemühen sich, ein systematisches Umsiedlungsprogramm in die Wege zu leiten. Aber bereits bei diesen paar Leuten (gut 12000) und vergleichsweise gutem finanziellen Background (Stichwort: ".tv Versteigerung") findet sich kein Land, das zur Aufnahme bereit wäre.


 
Einige sind inzwischen in Australien und Neuseeland untergekommen, die Länder haben sich bereit gestellt, die Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen und werden wohl auch die restlichen aufnehmen.
Das liegt daran, dass die Queen (genau, die aus England) Staatsoberhaupt von Tuvalu ist und eben auch von Australien und Neuseeland.
Wie es aber dann mit Tuvalu als Staat aussieht, weiß noch keiner. Ich denke mal, dass weder Australien oder Neuseeland ihnen Land abtreten werden, damit sie ihren Staat neu gründen können. 
Aber das kann die Queen ja mal in die Hand nehmen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man darf hierbei nie vergessen, dass eine Insel lange vor der Überflutung unbewohnbar wird. Sobald der Salzwasserspiegel im Erdreich zu hoch steigt, können sich keine Pflanzen mehr halten und die Errosion trägt innerhalb weniger Jahre das verbleibende Eiland ab. Korallenriffe sind bei zunehmender Erwärmung auch immer empfindlicher und verlieren ihre schützende Wirkung, stärkere Stürmere aufgrund höherer Oberflächentemperaturen tun ihr übriges.


 
Das ist das entscheidene. Wenn das Grundwasser oder die Süßwasserquelle mit Saltzwasser kontaminiert wird, ist es vorbei mit dem Leben. Da bringt es dann auch nichts, wenn man Wasser von Außerhalb ranholt. Soviel Wasser könnte man gar nicht importieren, wie benötigt.
Außerdem kann man das Saltzwasser ja auch nicht einfach entfernen.

Korallenriffe ist wieder so eine "Lebewesen zur Belustigung" Sache und daher entbehrlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass das CO² das starke Auftreten von Staubpartikeln nicht kompensieren kann. Es ist sicher eine Frage der Zeit, gerade wie lange es dauern wird, bis die Asche (oder was auch immer) vom Regen weggewaschen wird.
> 
> Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass der Prozess länger als 50 Jahre dauern wird.



Kenn die genauen Hochrechnungen nicht - aber zunehmende Vereisung sollte zu Problemen mit der Regenbildung führen, oder? Und mit steigender Albedo verstärkt sich die Abkühlung noch weiter,...



> Hmm, chemische Evolution?



Ein Sammelbegriff für Überlegungen dazu, wie das Leben entstanden ist. Ich teile sie in "Einfach. Einfach unlogisch" und "Komplex. Zu komplex, als ich was kapieren würde" ein 
So oder so würde ich davon ausgehen, dass schon die frühestens Organismen CO2 genutzt haben -> Mechanismen auf CO2 Basis sollten vor der Entstehung des ersten Lebewesens "evolviert" haben.



> Einige sind inzwischen in Australien und Neuseeland untergekommen, die Länder haben sich bereit gestellt, die Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen und werden wohl auch die restlichen aufnehmen.



Wikipedia behauptet, das diese Verhandlungen gescheitert wären und sich die aktuellen Aufnahmequoten auf das beschränken, was die sowieso jedem Pazifikstaat zugestehen.



> Korallenriffe ist wieder so eine "Lebewesen zur Belustigung" Sache und daher entbehrlich.



Hey, die sind eine wichtige Ressource für einen Teil der Schmuckindustrie und für die Tourismus/Souvenir-Branche sowieso! Höchste Zeit, dass da marktrechtliche Strukturen für Abbaubaulizenzen etabliert und nervige Schutzbestimmungen liberalisiert werden.


----------



## Icejester (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bin kein Geschichtsexperte, am Rande meines Interesses für Seefahrt habe ich mal gehört, dass irgendwann ~~~im ersten Jahrtausend (jep, das ist eine grobe Angabe) ein Kaiser an die Macht kam, der jegliche Expansionspolitik stoppte (ohne ersichtlichen Grund). Vorher war China nicht nur dabei, sich immer größere Teile des Kontinentens einzuverleiben, sondern hatte auch die mit Abstand größte Flotte der Welt (kam so schnell auch niemand wieder ran) und stand kurz davor, ganz Südostasien zu erobern. Danach ging man zur Igeltaktik über, die bis heute anhält.


Vielleicht war dieser Kaiser ja weise und hat die Probleme, die eine so große Ausdehnung mit sich bringt, einfach erkannt. Immerhin ist China, im Gegensatz zu allen anderen antiken "Welt"reichen, nicht irgendwann untergegangen.



> In der alten Computec-Software hatten wir lange Zeit die Wahlmöglichkeit zwischen Baum- und Flat-Ansicht. Fast alle User haben letztere verwendet und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: In einem Forum, in dem es deutlich mehr User als Themen gibt, erscheint mir das auch komfortabler. Da erscheinen einfach zu viele Kommentare zu einem Inhalt und Multiquotes sind an der Tagesordnung. Letztere wären aber Gift für eine Baumstruktur.
> In kleineren Foren, in denen sich wenig Leute über viele Themen unterhalten, machen Bäume mehr Sinn. (ich selbst hab im Yahooforum angefangen, da gabs seinerzeit sogar nur Einzelpostansicht und man hat sich von vorn nach hinten durchgeklickt. Hat aber ganz gut funktioniert, da es eh nur 5-10 aktive User gab und das ganze sich dann wie ein Multiuser-chat las. Heute würde das vermutlich schon an den Ladezeiten der ganzen Werbung scheitern)



So viel kleiner ist das Forum, an das ich da denke, gar nicht. Das PCGH-Forum hat knapp 39.000 Mitglieder und umfaßt 1,25 Mio Beiträge. Das, das ich gut mit Baumstruktur kenne und was wunderbar funktoniert, hat knapp 13.000 Mitglieder und umfaßt etwa 1,23 Mio Beiträge.
Allerdings ist es auch komplett werbefrei. Kann schon sein, daß Werbung die ganze Sache doch etwas in die Knie gehen lassen würde.



> Einfacher gehts mit dem [Code]-Tag


Wenn man's nicht kennt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kenn die genauen Hochrechnungen nicht - aber zunehmende Vereisung sollte zu Problemen mit der Regenbildung führen, oder? Und mit steigender Albedo verstärkt sich die Abkühlung noch weiter,...


 
Nö, Wasser verdunstet ja immer, ganz gleich wie kalt es ist und in gewissen Bereichen der Erde wird es warm genug bleiben, damit Wasser auch wieder kondensiert.
So miesepetrig würde ich das nicht darstellen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Sammelbegriff für Überlegungen dazu, wie das Leben entstanden ist. Ich teile sie in "Einfach. Einfach unlogisch" und "Komplex. Zu komplex, als ich was kapieren würde" ein


 
Interessant, kenne ich so jetzt nicht, hast du mal einen Link zu so einer "einfachen bis unlogischen" Erklärung des Sammelbegriffs?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So oder so würde ich davon ausgehen, dass schon die frühestens Organismen CO2 genutzt haben -> Mechanismen auf CO2 Basis sollten vor der Entstehung des ersten Lebewesens "evolviert" haben.


 
Echt schwer zu sagen wie genau das Leben nun entstanden ist. Die ersten Aminosäuremolekühlen entstanden sicherlich gleich zu beginn, aber erst neuartige Umstände mussten entstehen, damit sich die Ketten zu wirklich brauchbaren weiter entwickelt haben.
Außerdem gab es ja auch noch keine Ozon Schicht, daher ist es logisch, dass sich das Leben in den Tiefen der Ozeane gebildet hat und da sind andere CO² Voraussetzugen als an Land (wenn man von Land zur damaligen Zeit sprechen kann).

Jedenfalls sehr interessant und sicher einen eigenen Thread wert, aber ich bezweifel, dass wir in der Lage sind, schlüssige Fakten zur Entstehung des Lebens auf der Erde zu liefern.
Sofern nicht ein paar Kreationisten unter uns sind. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wikipedia behauptet, das diese Verhandlungen gescheitert wären und sich die aktuellen Aufnahmequoten auf das beschränken, was die sowieso jedem Pazifikstaat zugestehen.


 
Ich habs letztens erst wo gelesen, dass einige Flüchtlinge zu besagten Ländern geflohen sind. Vielleicht gehören die aber auch zur Upper Class von Tuvalu und konnten sich das leisten. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hey, die sind eine wichtige Ressource für einen Teil der Schmuckindustrie und für die Tourismus/Souvenir-Branche sowieso! Höchste Zeit, dass da marktrechtliche Strukturen für Abbaubaulizenzen etabliert und nervige Schutzbestimmungen liberalisiert werden.


 
Wieso nur liberalisiert werden? 
Schutzmaßnahmen behindern ganze okonomische Zweige. Die Ausrottung der Wale und Eisbären sollte an erster Stelle stehen, denn das sind die größten Konkurrenten für den Fischfang und die Robbenjagd.
Afrikanische Wildparks sollten für Viehzucht und Getreideanbau (öhm... Getreideanbau für die Erzeugung von Benzin natürlich, nicht dass man auf falsche Gedanken kommt und denkt, dass die afrikanische Bevölkerung ernährt werden sollte) umgewandelt werden.
Für jeden toten Löwen oder Elefanten gibts Prämien.
Die Erwärmung des Klimas muss vorangetrieben werden, damit man leichter an die Bodenschätze in Kanada und Russland rankommen kann. Immerhin geht es um riesige Öl- und Gasvorkommen, die dürfen nicht brach liegen.
Darüber hinaus muss eine vollständige ökonomische und auch militärische Erschließung der Antarktis vorangetrieben werden.
Industriestaaten müssen sich in Bereichen von Rohstoffen und Energiegewinnung von den armen Ländern abkoppeln, denn nur so können die armen Länder systematisch ausgehungert werden.
Dadurch entstehende Bürgerkriege müssen mit Waffenlieferungen (gerne im Tausch für Edelmetalle und Erze) weiter angefacht werden.
Nur dadurch sinkt die Anzahl der Menschen auf der Erde und somit ist der Lebensstandard gesichert.

Öhmmmm...... ich wähle jetzt doch FDP.


----------



## Doney (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

ich sehe es so...

klimaerwärmung = wasseranstieg + wüstenausdehnung = weniger anbaufläche + baufläche

bevölkerungswachstum = erhöhter bedarf an energie und nahrung und dienstleistungen etc.

erhöhter bedarf an energie = erhöhter Co2-ausstoß = förderung der klimaerwärmung

Aufschwung von schwellen-und-entwicklungsländern = zunehmender bedarf an nahrung, energie etc.

begrenzte Fläche der erde + abnahme der fläche durch Klimawandel = Problem, da der bedarf an nahrung kaum gedeckt werden darf, vor allem nicht in einer welt in der zunehmend für die unterstützung der entwicklungsländer geworben wird...

begrenzte fläche = abholzung = klimaerwärmung

Kurz

Menschheit wird größer + Erde wird nicht größer = Problem + Hunger + Energiekrise + Kriege + BAM!!!


FAZIT:

es gibt soviele probleme... es ist nicht unmöglich sie zu beheben aber es wird echt haarig... wie werden zukünftige generationen reagieren wenn sie in zukunft zum wohle aller abstriche machen müssen, da die welt zu klein ist um alle menschen (und die zahl wächst) gleichermaßen zu "ernähren"

wer sich n bissl in ethik auskennt weiß: menschen sind egoischtische schweine... wenn es soweit ist kommt das auf jeden fall durch

Ethnische verpflichtung, menschenrechte, etc. hin oder her: 

der mensch ist trotz allem ein Tier, dass in der nahrungskette oben steht... und irgendwann ist die zahl der individuen erreicht an der die population nicht mehr wächst und es kommt zum sterben...

wer es kennt: hier sind diese diagramme (weiß jetz nich wie sie heißen^^) aus der biologie hilfreich:

betrachtet man hasen und füchse in einem abgeschlossenen ökosystem, so bildet sich ein klares muster der populationszahlen, doch das schweift wohl etwas ab 

was ich meine:

Sieht man die Erde als Wald und die Menschen als Wildschweine, so zerstören zu viele Wildschweine den Wald, ebenso wie zuviele Menschen die Erde zerstören werden... 

Für das Wildschweinproblem gibt es Jäger... 

Die Frage ist nur: Wer ist unser Jäger?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Icejester schrieb:


> So viel kleiner ist das Forum, an das ich da denke, gar nicht. Das PCGH-Forum hat knapp 39.000 Mitglieder und umfaßt 1,25 Mio Beiträge.


 42.000, 1,3 Mio - in kaum mehr als 2 Jahren, davon die Mehrheit in den letzten 12 Monaten.
Interessanter sind aber die Zahlen der aktiven Mitglieder (6700), denn z.B. die C'tec-Community kam/kommt afaik auf fast 300.000 Accounts, von denen aber die meisten Karteileichen sind. Das gilt für die meisten Foren.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, Wasser verdunstet ja immer, ganz gleich wie kalt es ist



Die Menge unterscheidet sich aber sehr, sehr stark bei unterschiedlichen Temperaturen 



> Interessant, kenne ich so jetzt nicht, hast du mal einen Link zu so einer "einfachen bis unlogischen" Erklärung des Sammelbegriffs?



Link 



> Sofern nicht ein paar Kreationisten unter uns sind.



Hab lange keinen mehr gefrühstückt 
Aber das ist definitiv der falsche Thread hier.






Doney schrieb:


> Kurz
> 
> Menschheit wird größer + Erde wird nicht größer = Problem + Hunger + Energiekrise + Kriege + BAM!!!
> 
> ...



Wir reagiert diese Generation, wenn sie Abstriche wegen den Fehlern vorrangeganger Generationen machen soll, um die eigene Zukunft zu retten?



> wer es kennt: hier sind diese diagramme (weiß jetz nich wie sie heißen^^) aus der biologie hilfreich:
> 
> betrachtet man hasen und füchse in einem abgeschlossenen ökosystem, so bildet sich ein klares muster der populationszahlen, doch das schweift wohl etwas ab
> 
> ...



Du meinst die Volterra-Regel(n).
Im Falle des Menschen ist aber nicht so einfach, denn der belastet nicht eine sich regenerierende Population über deren Tragfähigkeit hinaus, sondern er schafft irreversible Veränderungen, zumindest in den für ihn interessanten Zeiträumen. Ein Aufschwung zu alter Größe wird dadurch unmöglich.

(in der freien Natur ist die Regel übrigens ebenso schlecht anwendbar, da es in einem halbwegs intakten Nahrungsnetz wesentlich mehr Interaktionen gibt, die sich gegenseitig überlagern und auf unterschiedlichen Zeitskalen stattfinden. Gibts zu viele Wildschweine, gibts erstmal mehr Wölfe, gibts wenig Wildschweine, verhungern keine im Winter,... . Dorsch und Sprotte in der Ostsee wären ein berühmtes Beispiel, bei dem sogar zwei Kombination - wenig/viel und viel/wenig - stabil sind, weil es keine klare Räuber-Beute-Aufteilung über die gesamte Entwicklung gibt)


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Link


 
Hmm, den hatte ich natürlich auch sofort gelesen. 
Mehr Links hast du nicht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Nö. Wie gesagt: Mir fehlen einfach die chemische Kenntnisse, um die Theorien selbst beurteilen zu können und solange sich die Geologen nichtmal einig sind, welche Substanzen als Ausgangsmaterial zur Verfügung stehen, hängen sie eh in der Luft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Dann sollte die Richtung mal wieder wechseln. 
Man sollte die steigende Weltbevölkerung mal berücksichtigen.
Es geht ja nicht nur darum, dass sie ernährt werden will, sie will auch wo wohnen.
Und wenn die Küstenregionen vom Meer erobert werden, wo bleiben die Menschen dann?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



> Ein neues Thema mit genug Gesprächsstoff, kein Thema wird so breitgetreten, wie dieses wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten? was habt ihr für ängste Befürchtungen etc. oder sagt ihr euch was geht es mich an ist es wirklich GLOBAL?



Ich wäre, dafür dass wir Klimawandel dämpfen, damit wir nicht noch 16 Mio. Holländer aufnehmen müssen..^^


----------



## ole88 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

hehe holland geht eh unter, und mich franke juckts eh nich sind hochgenug^^

ne spaß beiseite, das sich die welt verändert gabs schon immer wir beschleunigen das halt nur und jeder hat angst deswegen dabei sind wir alle dran schuld jeder einzelne, fängt schon mit dem pc an mit dem licht brennen lassen dann wasserspülung aufm wc und und und, nun so ist es halt, entweder der mensch passt sich an oder er geht unter wie die dinos, bei denen wars zwar was andres aber so ist es halt, die welt verändert sich ob wir es wollen oder nicht


----------



## Poulton (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wenn die Küstenregionen vom Meer erobert werden, wo bleiben die Menschen dann?


So hart es klingen mag: Dann muss sich früher oder später die Weltbevölkerung drastisch reduzieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



17&4 schrieb:


> So hart es klingen mag: Dann muss sich früher oder später die Weltbevölkerung drastisch reduzieren.


 
Das wird sie schon, nur muss der Mensch das erst sehen, was passiert, ehe er etwas macht, war ja schon immer so.


----------



## Niza (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

*Wenn Holland untergeht
ja dann kommen die ganzen Holländer zu uns und wir bekommen wahrscheinlich auch noch holländisch als Pflichtschulfach 
* 


Eine Interresante Seite
Wetter-Klimawandel.de
Hier wird auch davon gesprochen das sich die Meeresströme ändern (durch abschmalzen des Nordpols, Erwärmen des Ozeans)

Die Meeresströme beeinflussen extrem unser Klima.

Dadurch kann es in manchen Regionen zu Kälteperioden kommen statt Hitzeperioden und in anderen Regionen das gegenteil.

Das könnte dan erklären warum es in manchen Regionen sogar kälter werden könnte statt wärmer

Regen bleibt in manchen Regionen aus und es gibt schon Starkregen in anderen Regionen und Stürme nehmen zu.

*Es gibt im Internet genug Beweise für den Klimawandel*
*man Bemerkt den klimawandel sogar in Deutschland
Sommer mit Starkregen und viele Gewitter , milde Winter usw.
* 


Ein ironischer Vorteil fürn klimawandel::
*Wir haben die Küste und das Meer irgendwann direkt vor unserer Haustür*
Man muss nicht mehr weit weg an die Küste fahren.
mann muss keine 300 Kilometer mehr zur Küste Reisen .
Was haltet ihr vom Urlaub vor der haustür ???



Ich persönlich finde dass der Mensch schon zuviel Schaden angerichtet hat 
um noch viel zu retten und das Weltklima nicht in den Griff bekommt .

*Aber man kann viel Spekulieren und die Wissenschafler wissen auch nicht was kommen wird (Die können nur Spekulieren und nur Raten und vorhersagen eine 100prozentige übereinkunft wirt es nicht geben)
*




Habe dazu mal eine Interressante Doku gesehen.
Dort hies es das wenn wir bis 2012 nichts unternehmen wir sogar wenn wir danach etwas unternehmen und es schaffen den Ausstoss zu reduzieren und zu verbessern bis 2050 der Meeresspiegel um 7 Meter steigt und Die Weltweite Temperatur um 2 Grad Celsius steigt.
*Ab 3 Grad Celsius Erderwärmung wird das Wetter umforhersehbar sein so hies es da auch.*


----------



## ole88 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

richtig, 3grad mehr und die welt wird eigentlich für den menschen wie wir jetzt wohnen unbewohnbar werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ole88 schrieb:


> richtig, 3grad mehr und die welt wird eigentlich für den menschen wie wir jetzt wohnen unbewohnbar werden.


 
Öhm, nö.


----------



## ole88 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

öhm ja, oder glaubst du das ein normales hochhaus windgeschwindigkeiten von 400km/h standhält? bzw. die holzdinger in usa halten ja schon 250km/h nicht stand


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ole88 schrieb:


> öhm ja, oder glaubst du das ein normales hochhaus windgeschwindigkeiten von 400km/h standhält? bzw. die holzdinger in usa halten ja schon 250km/h nicht stand


 
Falls tatsächlich weltweit solche Geschwindigkeiten Standard sein werden (wieso auch immer ), dann werden sich die Wohnverhältnisse der Menschen dem anpassen, ist doch nicht schwer.


----------



## ole88 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

das meinte ich doch und du sagst nö, "kopfkratz" red ich heut chinesisch? nochmal sollte sich das klima erwärmen werden naturzustände die jetzt normal sind sich drastisch verändern was windgeschwindigkeiten sprich stürme betrifft, und das sagen sehr viele forscher das es so werden wird sollte sich das klima erwärmen um mehr als drei grad


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Das einzige, was zunehmen könnte, sind die Stärken von Hurrikans, aber nicht in unseren Breitengraden, da machts keinen Unterschied.

Außerdem hast du von "unbewohnbar" gesprochen und das ist ja nun mal nicht richtig.


----------



## ole88 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

wie wir jetzt wohnen wird es nicht mehr möglich sein sollte es solche stürme geben.......


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ole88 schrieb:


> wie wir jetzt wohnen wird es nicht mehr möglich sein sollte es solche stürme geben.......


 
Du müsstest bei solchen Formulierungen einfach genauer werden. Dafür ist die Erde zu groß als dass man das pauschalisieren kann.


----------



## ole88 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

grummel, ich glaub ich bin heut einfach zu doof mich auszudrücken, deshalb haben meine kinder wohl auch nicht kapiert was ich von denen wollte


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Daher rede ich vom Klimawandel auch nur dann, wenn er mich direkt betrifft und da ich mir sowohl ein aufblasbares Iglu als auch eine Rettungsinsel leisten kann, ist mir das herzlich egal.


----------



## ole88 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

nachdem ich hoch genug lebe juckt es mich absolut nicht, zum glück sind hier genug berge drumrum


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ole88 schrieb:


> nachdem ich hoch genug lebe juckt es mich absolut nicht, zum glück sind hier genug berge drumrum


 
Da oben könnte es aber windiger werden.


----------



## ole88 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

wir spamen grad^^

abwarten wie sich die welt entwickelt die natur können wir sowieso so  gut wie gar nicht verändern


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Nurmal so am Rande.. es gab immer wieder warme und kalte Perioden.. z.B. war Gröndland als die erst Nordmänner dort siedelten Bewaldet und voll saftiger Wiesen..GRÜNland eben.. 

im ab  dem15 Jahrhundert hingegen gab es immer wieder kleine Eiszeiten.. teilweise war z.B. der Hafen von NewYork bis zum Juni gefroren..  

Wir befinden uns jetzt wieder in einer wärmer werdenen Phase..

Die Theorie, dass wenn die Nordkappen abschmelzen und der Golfstrom zum erliegen kommt, dann auch Europa nicht mehr mit warme Luft versorgt wird sollte eigentlich geläufig sein. Also schonmal warm anziehen. Iceage 2 is coming soon..  aber vorher wir's noch mal richtig schön warm..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann sollte die Richtung mal wieder wechseln.
> Man sollte die steigende Weltbevölkerung mal berücksichtigen.
> Es geht ja nicht nur darum, dass sie ernährt werden will, sie will auch wo wohnen.



Im Vergleich zum "Bewegen" und vor allem "Ernähren" ist "Wohnen" überhaupt kein Platzproblem mehr, seitdem wir das mehrstöckige Haus erfunden haben. "Luxuriös Wohnen" wird eh nicht mehr drin sein.
Das einzige Problem in der Hinsicht ist der Verlust von 25-50% der vorhandenen Wohnmöglichkeiten innerhalb von 50-100 Jahren. Wenn man sich anguckt, dass Teile von New Orleans bis heute nicht wieder aufgebaut sind und afaik immer noch hunderte in Behelfsunterkünften leben, dann kann man sich Probleme vorstellen, wenn größere Teile von Bos-Wash absaufen, von Bangladesh&Co mal ganz zu schweigen.



> Und wenn die Küstenregionen vom Meer erobert werden, wo bleiben die Menschen dann?



Da wird sich wohl ein Gradient bilden in Abhängigkeit von Entfernung und örtlicher Gegenwehr.



ole88 schrieb:


> wie wir jetzt wohnen wird es nicht mehr möglich sein sollte es solche stürme geben.......



Du meinst also eher, dass die Menschheit, wie wir sie kennen, nicht überleben wird 
Das ist nicht ganz das gleiche, wie "Der Mensch kann nicht überleben". Der ist nämlich ziemlich zäh, da werden ettliche Millionen übrig bleiben, selbst wenn der Wandel in Bezug auf die Menschheit unkontrolliert abläuft.



ole88 schrieb:


> wir spamen grad^^



Gut festgestellt.



> abwarten wie sich die welt entwickelt die natur können wir sowieso so  gut wie gar nicht verändern



Die Natur können wir sogar sehr effektiv verändern. Wenn man genau hinguckt, dürfte die Chance, dass man eine Veränderung sieht -egal wo auf der Welt man sich befindet- deutlich über 2/3 liegen. Nur zu konstruktiven Veränderungen sind wir bis dato unfähig. Selbst wenn wir es mit bestem Gewissen versuchen, sind die Ergebnisse meist mangelhaft.
("Größtes Stück Wildniss in Europa außerhalb Russlands?" "Umgebung von Tschernobyl")



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Nurmal so am Rande.. es gab immer wieder warme und kalte Perioden.. z.B. war Gröndland als die erst Nordmänner dort siedelten Bewaldet und voll saftiger Wiesen..GRÜNland eben..
> 
> im ab  dem15 Jahrhundert hingegen gab es immer wieder kleine Eiszeiten.. teilweise war z.B. der Hafen von NewYork bis zum Juni gefroren..



Es gab nicht "kleine Eiszeiten". Es gab eine kleine Eiszeit. Ende.



> Wir befinden uns jetzt wieder in einer wärmer werdenen Phase..



Nein. Eigentlich befinden wir uns in einer warmen Phase. Der Großteil, vor allem: der schnelle Teil der Erwärmung, die zu ihr führt, fand am Ende der letzten(großen)  Eiszeit statt und eine weitere deutliche Erwärmung in extrem kurzer Zeit hat eben nichts mit bekannten Rythmen zu tun.



> Die Theorie, dass wenn die Nordkappen abschmelzen und der Golfstrom zum erliegen kommt, dann auch Europa nicht mehr mit warme Luft versorgt wird sollte eigentlich geläufig sein.



Wir haben sie in diesem Thread diskutiert.
Ich wage zu behaupten, dass wir sie ausführlich, vielleicht sogar detailliert diskutiert haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum "Bewegen" und vor allem "Ernähren" ist "Wohnen" überhaupt kein Platzproblem mehr, seitdem wir das mehrstöckige Haus erfunden haben. "Luxuriös Wohnen" wird eh nicht mehr drin sein.
> Das einzige Problem in der Hinsicht ist der Verlust von 25-50% der vorhandenen Wohnmöglichkeiten innerhalb von 50-100 Jahren. Wenn man sich anguckt, dass Teile von New Orleans bis heute nicht wieder aufgebaut sind und afaik immer noch hunderte in Behelfsunterkünften leben, dann kann man sich Probleme vorstellen, wenn größere Teile von Bos-Wash absaufen, von Bangladesh&Co mal ganz zu schweigen.


 
Darum gehts ja. Wie viele Menschen leben denn an den Küsten und was passiert, wenn diese Küsten von von dem steigendem Meeresspiegel verändert werden?
Außerdem ist es auch ein Problem der Wasserversorgung in tiefer liegenden Gebieten, wenn Saltzwasser in Bereich des Gesteins eindringt, wo es normaler Weise nicht zu finden ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Eigentlich befinden wir uns in einer warmen Phase. Der Großteil, vor allem: der schnelle Teil der Erwärmung, die zu ihr führt, fand am Ende der letzten(großen) Eiszeit statt und eine weitere deutliche Erwärmung in extrem kurzer Zeit hat eben nichts mit bekannten Rythmen zu tun.


 
So siehts aus, die "natürliche" Warmphase läuft immer noch, unabhängig vom Menschen. Wie weit sein Einfluss auf die Temperatur tatsächlich ist, ist heute aber noch sehr umstritten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir haben sie in diesem Thread diskutiert.
> Ich wage zu behaupten, dass wir sie ausführlich, vielleicht sogar detailliert diskutiert haben.


 
Was habe ich gesagt, niemand liest das, wenns zu Komplex wird, du wolltest ja nicht hören.


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



> Darum gehts ja. Wie viele Menschen leben denn an den Küsten und was passiert, wenn diese Küsten von von dem steigendem Meeresspiegel verändert werden?
> Außerdem ist es auch ein Problem der Wasserversorgung in tiefer liegenden Gebieten, wenn Saltzwasser in Bereich des Gesteins eindringt, wo es normaler Weise nicht zu finden ist.


die nieserlande (ja schon richtig gelesen: nieserlande ) und gewisse inseln werden auf jeden fall verschwinden...

lösung der natur: die da lebenden lebewesen sterben. basta.
lösung der menschen: sie gehn ins nachbarland... 

kurz die erde wird kleiner... die menschheit wird größer...

ich hab weniger angst vor der erwärmung und dem wasseranstieg etc.

ich hab angst vor den gesellschaftlichen veränderungen... denn wie das klima ist die gesellschaft eines staates etwas sehr labiles... 

fehlende nahrung, rohstoffe und fläche... 
verschiebung von machtverhältnissen... (siehe china)
völkerwanderungen (vor allem aus afrika werden flüchtlingsströme unsern kontinent überrennen durch verstärkung der regionalen konflikte, durch die voranschreitende wüstenbildung etc.)
steigerung des energiebedarfs bei zunehmender bevölkerung + anstieg des anspruchs von entw.ländern und schwellenländern...

ich könnt so weiter machen... 

aber es scheintz vorprogrammiert, dass es zu diktaturen kommen wird... zu sehr hartem vorgehen gegen flüchtlinge... zum zusammenbruch von infrastrukturen und dem geldsystem... zu kriegen... zu hungerund elend... zu pandemien...

die gesellschaft von heute ist einfach nicht anpassungsfähig genug um drastische veränderungen zu überstehen...

es bleibt einfach nur zu hoffen, dass:

1. der IPCC recht behält, alle fein CO² sparen und das auch noch klappt!!!

2. der klimawandel wie so vieles auf der welt aus unerklärliuchen gründen umschlägt

oder 3. wir 2012 durch die neutrinos alle erlöst werden und ein kleiner menschenteil auf riesigen chinesenschiffen die sinnflut überlebt 

...

PS: Ich teile die ansicht, dass die menschheit faktisch nicht aussterben kann... geht nich... basta


----------



## ole88 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

ach du willst doch nur weiter auf diesem planeten rumkriechen, wir gehen 2012 unter fakt^^
also das die planeten in einer reihe stehen 2012 ist schon etwas beunruhigend


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ole88 schrieb:


> ach du willst doch nur weiter auf diesem planeten rumkriechen, wir gehen 2012 unter fakt^^
> also das die planeten in einer reihe stehen 2012 ist schon etwas beunruhigend



wie ich dieses argument hasse!!! 

übrigens diese planetenkonstellation is unfug!!!

siehe hier

http://www.scienceblogs.de/astrodicticum-simplex/weltuntergang-2012-fragen-und-antworten.php


----------



## ole88 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

^^ jaja die warheit ist bitter


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

jaja

 "VERSCHWÖRUNG" ruft da einer

Und "SPAM" ruft der andere!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Ich gehör zu denen, die "Spam" rufen.
Und wenn ich noch nen Anlass finde, was zu löschen, ruf ich nicht nur, sondern notier das auch z.B. im nächstbesten Profil.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Absolut richtig, wir sollten mal wieder zum Kernthema zurück kommen. 

Was wurde denn bisher noch nicht beleuchtet?
Meeresströmmungen hatten wir ja schon. 
Weltbevölkerung hatte ich mal erwähnt (aber niemand aufgegriffen). 
Was ist mit der Energieversorgung der bald 20 Milliarden Menschen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Offene Themen wären noch
- Flächenverbrauch
- Verbrauchender vs. nutzender Konsum
- Verschwendung/unnötiger Verbrauch (gerade von Energie)
- 2. und 3. Welt
- ?

Zur Weltbevölkerung kann man imho nicht viel diskutieren:
Die Menge dessen, was dieser Planet jedes Jahr bereitstellen kann, ist (sehr) beschränkt. Teilt man es auf mehr Leute auf, sinkt der Lebensstandard des einzelnen. Ende der Fakten.
Die Anzahl der einzelnen kann man mit ethisch akzeptablen Methoden nicht senken. Bleibt eine Verringerung der Reproduktion. Deren Verbot ist moralisch ebenfalls nicht akzeptabel. Ende der harten Diskussion.
Bleibt: Sollte die Politik das Zeugen von Kindern weiter unterstützen, wenn genau das das letzte ist, was der Planet gebrauchen kann?
Ich denke nein, aber die meisten Menschen scheinen "(Groß)Familie" immer noch als das höchste Gut zu sehen.

Zur Energieversorgung:
Es gibt endliche und nicht endliche Energieträger. Letztere sind kein Problem, werden aber nicht verwendet und wenn nicht massiver Druck ausgeübt wird (von der Bevölkerung auf die Regierung und von der Regierung auf die wachstumsstarken Länger), bleibt das auch dabei. Nach einer Zeit, die für die Anpassung der menschlichen Gesellschaft zu kurz aber fürs Klima bereits zu lang ist, werden diese Energieformen dann schlichtweg nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen, die auf sie angewiesenen Gesellschaften werden zusammenbrechen. (-> Mad Max. Sogar wortgetreu, der Mangel an Öl und der Zusammenbruch der Industriegesellschaft ist ja das Ausgangsszenario des ersten Teils)
Dazu, ob es diesen Druck geben könnte, gucke man sich bitte in diesem Forum um...


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zur Weltbevölkerung kann man imho nicht viel diskutieren:
> Die Menge dessen, was dieser Planet jedes Jahr bereitstellen kann, ist (sehr) beschränkt. Teilt man es auf mehr Leute auf, sinkt der Lebensstandard des einzelnen. Ende der Fakten.


 
Völlig logisch, den Lebensstandard halten bedeutet eben weniger Kinder bekommen.
Das merkt man im Kleinen auch, mit zwei Kindern ist der Sportwagen unwahrscheinlicher als alleine. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der einzelnen kann man mit ethisch akzeptablen Methoden nicht senken.


 
Dann muss man sich von der Ethik trennen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bleibt eine Verringerung der Reproduktion. Deren Verbot ist moralisch ebenfalls nicht akzeptabel. Ende der harten Diskussion.


 
Auch darüber wird irgendwann gesprochen werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bleibt: Sollte die Politik das Zeugen von Kindern weiter unterstützen, wenn genau das das letzte ist, was der Planet gebrauchen kann?
> Ich denke nein, aber die meisten Menschen scheinen "(Groß)Familie" immer noch als das höchste Gut zu sehen.


 
Richtig, es gibt zu viele Ecken auf der Welt, in denen die Anzahl der Kinder darüber entscheidet, wie und wo die Eltern ihr Lebensende erleben werden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zur Energieversorgung:
> Es gibt endliche und nicht endliche Energieträger.


 
Öhm, da liegst du aber voll daneben. 
Man muss das genauer betrachten, das Öl ist ja nicht plötzlich alle und dann gibts keins mehr.
Öl entsteht... bla bla bla, will das hier nicht ausbreiten..... aber der Prozess läuft ständig ab, also wird es auch immer ständig Öl geben, ebenso wie Kohle oder was auch immer.
Im Übergangsmantel der Erde finden sich sehr viele Rohstoffe, letztendlich eine Frage der Förderung.
Also, von "endlich" kann man nicht reden, höchstens von "nicht mehr ausreichend". 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Mad Max. Sogar wortgetreu, der Mangel an Öl und der Zusammenbruch der Industriegesellschaft ist ja das Ausgangsszenario des ersten Teils)
> Dazu, ob es diesen Druck geben könnte, gucke man sich bitte in diesem Forum um...


 
Na ja, Mad Max, ich mag solche Endzeitfilme nicht besonders.
Da wird geballter, gefahren und Blödsinn gemacht, aber wer die Munition und Waffen produziert, den Treib- und Schmierstoff besorgt, die Ersatzteile für die Fahrzeuge und die Nahrung der Menschen ranholt, darüber wird nie geredet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, da liegst du aber voll daneben.
> Man muss das genauer betrachten, das Öl ist ja nicht plötzlich alle und dann gibts keins mehr.
> Öl entsteht... bla bla bla, will das hier nicht ausbreiten..... aber der Prozess läuft ständig ab, also wird es auch immer ständig Öl geben, ebenso wie Kohle oder was auch immer.



Man denke sich den Zusatz "in historischen Zeiträumen" 

Ansonsten ist alles im Universum endlich.



> Na ja, Mad Max, ich mag solche Endzeitfilme nicht besonders.
> Da wird geballter, gefahren und Blödsinn gemacht, aber wer die Munition und Waffen produziert, den Treib- und Schmierstoff besorgt, die Ersatzteile für die Fahrzeuge und die Nahrung der Menschen ranholt, darüber wird nie geredet.



Einige thematisieren zumindest die Technik, einige auch Nahrung (Filme weniger, aber es gibt ja noch andere Medien) und in Bezug auf die Waffen:
Ich glaube, es gab in der Geschichte der Menschheit noch keinen einzigen Zeitpunkt, zu dem die Produktion einer Waffe teurer war, als der Gewinn, der aus ihrem Einsatz resultieren kann.
Wenn die gesellschaftliche Limitierung am Mangel zerbricht, dann wird es garantiert nicht die Knappheit an Waffen sein, die Kämpfe verhindert. Unzählige Konflikte der dritten Welt beweisen, dass notfalls auch eine Machete reicht, wenn der Vorrat an bzw. die Quelle für 7,62 x 39 versagt. (was aber bislang die absolute Ausnahme ist)


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Konflikte in der dritten Welt fördern aber die Produktion von Waffen und Minution. 
Wenn aber wegen was auch immer es keine Waffen und Munition mehr produziert wird, dann sind die Reserven auch schnell aufgebraucht.
Denk daran, bei einem möglichen dritten Weltkrieg, der ja Auslöser Geschehnisse wie in Mad Max sein können, werden sicher zuerst die Waffenfabriken und Munitionsdepots angegriffen und vernichtet.


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

tja und dann? die wirtschaftszweige die von der waffenlobby abhängig sind werden dann ja wohl als utnergehen bzw. ein krieg fördert ja die umsätze


----------



## Doney (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

ich glaub selbst wenn es zum dritten weltkrieg kommt wird mal wohl eher an atomwaffen sparen... die menschheit ist dumm aber nicht SO dumm... 

ein gewisser respekt vor dem nuklearkrieg ist nach den ami-bomben und dem kalten krieg schon da...

so gute nacht alle miteinander


----------



## Niza (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Ich meine auch noch bevor die Welt unbewohnbar werden würde , 
könnten wir Raumschiffe (a la Startrek) bauen und abhauen.

1000 jahre warten (den planeten und das Kilma sich selbst regenerieren lassen ) und 
dann wiederkommen
das wär doch mal eine IDEE
oder???????????????????

Vielleicht sind ja Reisen durch den Raum oder künstliche Schwerkraft irgend wann mal möglich??
wir haben ja theoretsch noch viele Jahre zum Raumschiffe bauen und erforschen übrig.


----------



## Doney (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

fakt is der mensch wird weder an der klimaerwärmung zugrunde gehen noch kommt 2012 die sinnflut 

es wird hart für die menschen... es halt alles ein bisschen mistig konzipiert... besser gesagt gar nicht...


- wir sind zuviele
- wir zerstören die umwelt
- und einige (sprich wir die grad im internet sind) haben sich an luxus gewöhnt...

folglich gehen n paar milliarden drauf und in 1000 jahren is der mensch schlauer und schafft es die die weltbevölkerung konstnt niedrig zu halten, den mars zu besiedeln etc.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Niza schrieb:


> Ich meine auch noch bevor die Welt unbewohnbar werden würde ,
> könnten wir Raumschiffe (a la Startrek) bauen und abhauen.




Was glaubst du, was einfacher ist

- künstliche Umgebung im All bauen, die X Menschen 1000 Jahre am Leben erhalten kann und den X Menschen das Verhalten anerziehen, dass dazu nötig ist
- (semi) künstliche Umgebung im All bauen, die X Menschen 1000 Jahre am Leben erhalten kann und den X Menschen das Verhalten anerziehen, dass dazu nötig ist
- den X Menschen das Verhalten anerziehen, dass nötig ist, damit sie in dieser sich vorzüglich selbst regenerierenden und perfekt auf die Bedürfnisse des Menschen abgestimmten Umgebung 1000 Jahr am Leben bleiben können

?

Eine Menschheit, die vollkommen unfähig ist, ein derart anspruchsloses und robustes System wie die Erde heil zu lassen, ist erst recht unfähig, irgend ein auf eine exakte Balancehaltung angewiesesenes künstliche Imitat heil zu lassen.

Abgesehen davon gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass wir in den nächsten Jahrhunderten (selbst ohne die Schäden des Klimawandels) auch annähernd die Kapazitäten entwickeln werden, die nötig sind, um ein Raumschiff zu bauen, das mehr Menschen aufnehmen kann, als auf der Erde selbst bei den düstersten Zukunftsvisionen überleben würden.

Über die Flucht ins All können wir uns Gedanken machen, wenn die Sonne sich ihrem Lebensende nähert. Bis dahin haben wir mehr als genug Probleme zu lösen und brauchen unsere knappen Ressourcen nicht wortwörtlich auf den Mond zu schießen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Über die Flucht ins All können wir uns Gedanken machen, wenn die Sonne sich ihrem Lebensende nähert. Bis dahin haben wir mehr als genug Probleme zu lösen und brauchen unsere knappen Ressourcen nicht wortwörtlich auf den Mond zu schießen.


 
Der Mond wurde bis dahin sicherlich von Rohstoffunternehmen abgetragen und in Autos umgewandelt. 

Außerdem ist Windkraft gefährlicher als viele denken..... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa8UnZdEYkI


----------



## Sash (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

man sieht der ruyven alles pessimistisch. wir, also die menschen, sind zwar dumm, aber ich glaube wir sind lernfähig. hoff ich jedenfalls. 
und ja, windkraft ist nicht so gut für die vögel.. glaub fledermäuse haben auch probleme damit.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Ersetze pessimistisch durch realistisch.
Und zur Lernfähigkeit: mal nur so die Nachrichten der letzten Stunden über den Klimagipfel verfolgen ... mir persönlich wird da ganz anders.


----------



## Sash (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

hab heute morgen auf dem weg nur gehört das die chinesen ihren kleinen schwanz bereits eingezogen haben.. und ein weiteres land hat sich bereits zurückgezogen. naja hab nix anderes erwartet.


----------



## Doney (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

ich glaub auch dass der mensch aus seinen fehlern lernt... die geschichte ist der beste beste dafür (außern im dunklen mittelalter, da is alles etwas sehr rückläufig gewesen ^^)

naja trotzdem haben sich mit der zeit menschenrechte und demokratie herausgebildet... technologischer fortschritt... meist waren diese umstellungen mit eher blutigen ereignissen verbunden...

revolutionen, weltkriege... all das hat den mensch zu dem gemacht was er heute ist:

Ein Haufen Mist... aber halt ein besserer Haufen Mist als früher... 


der mensch wird in den nächsten jahren definitiv eins auf die schnauze bekommen...

aber nicht aussterben und das - davon bin ich überzeugt - erteilt eine lektion, die den menschen weiterbringt...

am wichtigsten find ich dass man erkennt, dass es nötig ist, auf humane weise das bevölkerungswachstum auf plus minus null zu bringen bei konstanter weltbevölkerung von möglichst (wieder) unter 10 milliarden...

Voraussetzung: Natüprlich muss die Gesellschaft die Konflikte und Hürden der Zukunft meistern und darf nicht zusammenbrechen... sonst ist es vorbei mit fortschritt... es könnte zu wissensverlust kommen und wir wären wieder in der steinzeit angelangt... und mal ehrlich... 

wieviele menschen könnten sich heute denn schon allein ernähren ohne gesellschaft... kurz: ein einzelner mensch ist heutzutage wie eine einzige ameise... er kann nichts ausrichten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ersetze pessimistisch durch realistisch.



"Pessimist" ist nur eine optimistische Bezeichnung für Realisten 



> Und zur Lernfähigkeit: mal nur so die Nachrichten der letzten Stunden über den Klimagipfel verfolgen ... mir persönlich wird da ganz anders.



historisch:

Die Römer haben weite Teile des Mittelmeerraumes, insbesondere den Balkan entwandelt.
Die Engländer haben beinahe ihre gesamte Insel entwaldet.
Athiopien hat zunehmend mit den Folgen von Entwaldung zu kämpfen.
Zurzeit sind wir mit der Entwaldung Madagaskars schon ziemlich weit und Südamerika ist in Arbeit.
(wer will, kann noch die Great Plains / Dust Bowl in die Liste einfügen, nur dass es da keine Bäume waren, die den fruchtbaren Boden festgehalten haben)

Außerdem haben wir auf einer Vielzahl von Inseln Katzen eingeführt, damit die eingeschleppten Ratten fressen, die die Brut einheimischer Vögel zerstören. (und jedesmal überrascht festgestellt, dass Katzen gerne Vögel fressen)
Wir haben auf diversen Pazifikinseln die Aga-Kröte zur Bekämpfung von "Schadinsekten eingeführt" (ohne Erfolg)
Dann haben wir die Aga-Kröte in Australien eingeführt (gleicher Grund, bekanntes Ergebniss)
Kaninchen als kleine Dreingabe
Im Victoriasee haben wir den Nilbarsch eingeführt.
pazifische Auster in der Nordsee könnte man auch erwähnen.
Kürzlich hab ich von Überlegungen gehört, Fressfeinde der Rippenqualle Meneopsis in der Ostsee einzuführen, falls sie sich als Bedrohung für die Dorschbestände erweisen sollte...

In der afrikanischen Entwicklungshilfe scheint mir das Bohren tieferer Brunnen die beliebteste "Hilfsmaßnahme" zu sein, wenn die Landwirtschaft an Wassermangel/sinkendem Grundwasserspiegel zugrunde geht.


Mir fallen irgendwie arg wenig Beispiele ein, in denen der Mensch einen klaren Lernprozess in Bezug auf Umgang mit der Natur gezeigt hat. (z.B. Riesenalk: Nachdem diverse Sammler und Mussen feststellen mussten, dass der Dodo ausgestorben war, bevor sie ein Exemplar bekommen hatten, wurden Höchstprämien an diejenigen gezahlt, die einen der letzten Riesenalke erschlagen und liefern oder auch nur seine Eier klauen konnten)


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Ja ja, verdammte Engländer und ihre Jagd. 
Karnickel nach Australien gebracht, weil sie sich gelangweilt haben und wieder ballern wollten (die Ureinwohner schossen ja inzwischen zurück ).
Die Karnicken rammelten, was das Zeug hielt (), die Jäger kamen nicht mehr nach.
Aber 1951 kam die Wende, der Myxomatosevirus wurde eingeführt. 
Hmm, aber die verdammte Evolution lies die Karnickel mit der Zeit immun werden. 
Na ja... Rabbit Hemorr-hagic Disease FTW


----------



## ole88 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

ich finds einfach super wie ignorant manche staaten immer noch sind und es einfach nicht raffen das unsere erde untergeht wenn es so weitergeht


----------



## Doney (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

is alles eine frage des mutes... ich denke einige von uns würden in postion eines kanzlers oder präsidenten auch etwas zögern, vor allem da an diversen entscheidungen, was industrie und gesetze angeht, den einzelnen staat schon stark beeinflussen können

ich denke zwar dass die alle etwas zu ängstlich an die sache rangehn und zu viel reden... aber trotzdem muss man klimaschutz stets mit industrie, gesellschaft etc. unter einen hut bringen...

Extrem gesagt: Was bringt dem Menschen ein gesundes Klima, wenn daran seine gesellschaft zugrunde geht... und für den menschen von heute ist gesellschaft und wirtschaft etwas lebensnotwendiges...

vor diesem aspekt wird diskutiert und diskutiert und diskutiert...

und das is auch mist... Ich find probiern geht über studieren... 

Klima retten und wenn die Menschenwelt dadurch im chaos versinkt: Shit happens!


----------



## Väinämöinen (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Kein Klimaretten bringt aber auch Chaos. Mit Afrika geht es nurnoch bergab und in ein paar Jahren müssen wir mit der "Festung Europa" wohl ernst machen. Und natürlich geht es bei den Diskussionen nur darum wer wie viel zahlen muss, allerdings wäre da sehr viel möglich wenn man nur wirklich wollte, auch zu verträglichen Kosten.


----------



## Doney (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

eben dass müssen die halt kapieren... nur verantworte das mal, wenn die wirtschaft deines staates stagniert und alles den bach runter geht, weil du was ankurbelst aber andere staaten wie china nicht...

deshalb is ja ne globale einigung auch so wichtig... aber das KANN nicht funktionieren... liegt in der natrur des menschen


----------



## ole88 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

wo bleibt die klimaerwärmung??? wir haben hier -14 grad und es schneit, hat die erwärmung nicht schnell genug gearbeitet^^


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Ich frage mich auch wo die Klima Erwärmung (hab zurzeit - 20°C) bleibt selbst meine Scheibenwischwasseranlage an meinem Auto ist Eingefroren wie voriges Jahr auch schon ( ja Forstschutzmittel ist drin). 
Zwar schmelzen die Pole und die Pinguine haben kein Zuhause mehr aber wenn es  so weiter geht kann ich mir ein paar im Garten halten. 

Das ganze Thema Umwelt kotzt mir nur noch an weil es immer nur um Geld geht. Russpartikelfilter fürs Auto, Umweltzonen, Biokläranlangen + Solarzellen fürs Eigenheim dazu noch ein Filter für den Schonstein…. usw. Immer wieder wird etwas Neues Erfunden um den Leuten nur das Geld aus der Tasche zuziehen im Namen der Umwelt. 

Wenn ich diese Umweltdemonstranten so sehe währe ich gerne Polizist .


----------



## Vi77u (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Surprise surprise, right in the eyes: Die Diskussion des Klimawandels stellt sich nicht. Änderungen in der durchschnittlichen Temperatur pro Jahreszeit hat es schon immer gegeben. Spezien kommen und gehen. Man sollte nicht glauben wieviele Arten schon ausgestorben sind, und das sogar (!) ohne uns: Wahnsinn! Des weiteren diskutieren wir Menschen darüber, wie wir am besten den Status Quo konservieren können: Rettet die Wale, rettet die Schnecken oder am liebsten gleich beides zusammen ... und alles andere auch. Nun auch das Klima. Aber während wir das sagen sitzen wir im Auto, natürlich gewünscht mit viel PS und viel Sound, haben mindestens 4 Bildschirme daheim, die wir möglichst gleichzeitig laufen lassen müssen. Man könnte ja verpassen, wie Nachbar XY dem anderen eine Kackwurst in den Garten setzt. Auch muss es im Winter möglich sein mit Tshirt in der Wohnung rumlaufen zukönnen ... die Liste ist endlos. Klingt es nicht etwas zwiegespalten, wenn wir dann fordern: Ja, aber das CO2, oder welche Substanz auch immer, muss im Austausch reguliert werden. Eine globale Einigung wird angestrebt und zwar mit Zusagen von Unkonkretem. Wie das funktionieren soll frag ich mich vielleicht zu Recht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Doney schrieb:


> ich denke zwar dass die alle etwas zu ängstlich an die sache rangehn und zu viel reden... aber trotzdem muss man klimaschutz stets mit industrie, gesellschaft etc. unter einen hut bringen...



Genau.
Also warum wird es nicht gemacht? Die jetzt "getroffene" "Entscheidung" ist der beste Weg für ein Szenario, in dem die drei nicht unter einem Hut, sondern letztere beiden unter die Räder ersteren geraten.



> Extrem gesagt: Was bringt dem Menschen ein gesundes Klima, wenn daran seine gesellschaft zugrunde geht... und für den menschen von heute ist gesellschaft und wirtschaft etwas lebensnotwendiges...



Ich denke, eine leichte Preiserhöhung von Luxusgütern kann "die Gesellschaft" verkraften.
0,5-1 Milliarde Klimaflüchtlinge könnten schwerer werden.
Der Zusammenbruch des globalen Transportsystems passt auch nicht so ganz ins Bild der "globalen Gesellschaft". Inbesondere dann nicht, wenn sie auf einer "globalen Wirtschaft" basiert.



> und das is auch mist... Ich find probiern geht über studieren...
> 
> Klima retten und wenn die Menschenwelt dadurch im chaos versinkt: Shit happens!



Shit is happening...
Dummerweise sind die Führungsspitzen nämlich der Meinung, zuerst die andere Variante zu testen.




Doney schrieb:


> eben dass müssen die halt kapieren... nur verantworte das mal, wenn die wirtschaft deines staates stagniert und alles den bach runter geht, weil du was ankurbelst aber andere staaten wie china nicht...



Verantworte es gegenüber zukünftigen Generationen mal, dass du anstatt die Umwelt daheim zu retten, deine Anstrengungen lieber darauf konzentriert hast, die Chinesen bei ihrer Umweltzerstörung direkt zu fördern.



> deshalb is ja ne globale einigung auch so wichtig... aber das KANN nicht funktionieren... liegt in der natrur des menschen



In der Vergangenheit hatte man für dieses Problem eine einfache Lösung:
Einigung in kleiner Gruppe und Repressalien gegenüber den anderen.
Heute schließt man sich lieber "den anderen" an. 




Tomy_The_Kid schrieb:


> Das ganze Thema Umwelt kotzt mir nur noch an weil es immer nur um Geld geht.



Falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte: Es geht immer und überall nur ums Geld. Das ist das Grundprinzip unseres kompletten Systems. 
Willkommen im Kapitalismus.


----------



## Maschine311 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Ich finde auch das es jetzt mal langsam Zeit wird das einige staaten mal reagieren sollten. Jedes Auto Weltweit, mit einem Hubraum von mehr als 3 Liter würde bei mir gnadenlos blechen und zwar so extrem das es richtig weh tun würde. Es gibt mitlerweile genug Autos die gut und schnell mit weniger als 3 liter Hubraum fahren, alles andere ist für mich Motorsport und das kann nicht zu lasten der Umwelt gehen.
Wer soviel geld über hat, das er sich ein Auto kauft was schon beim starten mehr frißt als meiner auf 100Km, der soll auch für die schäden aufkommen, vorrausgesetzt, die mehreinnahmen fließen dann auch in den Umweltschutz, wo man ja auch in Deutschland nicht sicher sein kann


----------



## Väinämöinen (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Tomy_The_Kid schrieb:


> Das ganze Thema Umwelt kotzt mir nur noch an weil es immer nur um Geld geht. Russpartikelfilter fürs Auto, Umweltzonen, Biokläranlangen + Solarzellen fürs Eigenheim dazu noch ein Filter für den Schonstein…. usw. Immer wieder wird etwas Neues Erfunden um den Leuten nur das Geld aus der Tasche zuziehen im Namen der Umwelt.
> 
> Wenn ich diese Umweltdemonstranten so sehe währe ich gerne Polizist .


Nur sollte man halt beachten, dass durch Nichtstun auch beträchtliche Kosten entstehen, die dann allerdings der Allgemeinheit aufgebürdet werden. So muss wenigstens der Schuldige zahlen.


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Es ist wirklich mehr als enttäuschend, zu sehen was aus diesem Gipfel in Kopenhagen geworden ist, ein einziges Desaster schlimm das dieser Gipfel nicht mal ein kleinen Schritt nach vorne war, die Erderwärmung zu stoppen die Politik versagt immer mehr und mehr und bekommt nicht einmal solche Probleme in den Griff. Was bringt es da, wenn wir einzelne in Deutschland gegen die Erderwärmung kämpfen, wenn der Rest der Welt fleißig weiter das Schädliche Gas in die Atmosphäre bläst >>> es bringt uns Garnichts. Eine traurige Bilanz. Und das schlimmste wird sein das die Entwicklungsländer, am meisten drunter leiden werden und es sie am härtesten treffen wird.


----------



## axel25 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Umweltdemonstranten nerven mich auch. Gut Ding will Weile haben.

Und die Politiker verärgern und was fordern, da würde ich auch sagen: NEIN.


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

tja was soll man sagen wenn die politiker es nicht schaffen sollten wir eigentlich was dran ändern, was radikale tun wäre auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ole88 schrieb:


> tja was soll man sagen wenn die politiker es nicht schaffen sollten wir eigentlich was dran ändern, was radikale tun wäre auch nicht verkehrt


Richtig die Politiker schaffen es nicht, aber wir als Bürger können nichts bewegen, wichtig um eine Veränderung zu schaffen ist das wir alle sprich die Welt an einem ,,Strang“ zieht und nicht jeder an seinem eigenen das führt zu keinem Ziel, da bringt es nichts wenn es nur ein Viertel der Erdbevölkerung tut.
Amerika und China müssen ihren Ausstoß an CO2 drastisch minimieren, sonst heizt sich unser wunderschöner Planet ,,Erde" immer mehr auf und die folgen werden erschreckend seien, aber anscheinend wollen die Politiker das so.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Nicht so ganz. Im Falle der Klimaerwärmung liegt wirklich mal ein Großteil der Optionen direkt in Verbraucherhand liegt.
Wenn es darum geht, eine vernünftige Sicherheitspolitik zu machen, das Integrationsproblem konstruktiv anzugehen oder Banken&Börse in den Griff zu bekommen, dann sind dem kleinen Mann die Füße gebunden. Aber jeder einzelne kann selbst weniger Auto (oder zumindest ein kleineres) fahren, seine Stromrechnung an die Erzeuger regenerativen Stroms überweisen, Produkte vermeiden, die um die halbe Welt gekarrt wurden oder/und für deren Erzeugung massenhaft Energie verschwendet wurde (z.B. weil 30% dessen, was man kauft, Verpackung ist) oder/und die nach wenigen Monaten Nutzung Müll sind oder/und...
Sieht man von ein paar Rahmenbedingungen wie der Organisation des öffentlichen Nahverkehrs oder der Baugenehmigung für Windräder (Dinge, die irgendwo zwischen Landes- und Lokalpolitik liegen, nicht in Kopenhagen), brauchen wir die Politik eigentlich nur, um uns selbst dazu zu zwingen, im Alltag auch das umzusetzen, was wir wärend intellektueller Lichtblicke für richtig halten.

(das gilt in Teilen auch für China&Co. Denn die Fabriken, die in China Energie verschleudern und die Umwelt verpesten, sind zu -einem gar nicht mal kleinen- Teil von deutschen Firmen gebaut und produzieren für den deutschen Markt. Wenn diese Einnahmen wegfallen, wird man das dort zumindest bemerken.)


Bezüglich der Politik muss man ansonsten sagen: Zumindest die Mehrheit der deutschen hat bei der letzten Wahl ganz klar das Signal gegeben, dass ihr das Klima einen Dreck wert ist. Wer jetzt damit anfängt, sich über unsere Regierung zu beschweren, sollte sich überlegen, wessen Wählerwillen die denn umsetzen.


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

tja aber solange diese pfeifen an denn spitzen sitzen kann sich nix verändern. nun ist es so das man einfach was tun sollte bzw. diese ganze welt sollte etwas tun und die politischen häupter ignorieren


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Wählen gehe ich nicht! Weil wir sehen ja egal was man wählen würde, keiner bekommt mal irgendwas auf die Reihe und auch wenn man eine andere Partei gewählt hätte, auch wenn wir ein anderen Bundeskanzler/in gewählt hätten, würde es jetzt genauso aussehen, das hätte herzlich wenig geändert. Fakt ist nur ,,*ruyven_macaran*“, so gut du es beschreibst es bringt recht wenig, wenn es nur einzelne tun und wir werden sicher nicht viele Menschen dazu animieren können, kleinere Autos zu kaufen, dann fehlt ihr Statussymbol wir müssen wie ich es schon sagte alle an einem Strang ziehen und dazu sei gesagt ehe wir wirklich Klima freundlich ,,werden“, wenn das überhaupt der Fall sein wird ist es schon zu spät, denn der Zug fährt bald gänzlich ab und dann können wir nur noch zuschauen und zusehen wie die Pole immer weiter abschmelzen und sich die Natur verändert (sich an uns recht).


----------



## Razzor (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

aber wer badet es letztendlich aus der bürger 
durch zu hohe strom preise aus alternativen energiegewinnung 
den ganzen ökos die demonstrieren und dem steuerzahler noch geld kosten durch die einsätze den sollte man alle den strom abstellen einerseids demonstrieren aber selber den strom verbraten oder auto fahren eigentlich müßten die übertrieben gesagt nackt durch die gegend laufen weil in fast allem was der alltag so bring co2 ausstoß mit drin steckt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> Wählen gehe ich nicht! Weil wir sehen ja egal was man wählen würde, keiner bekommt mal irgendwas auf die Reihe



Ich will nicht sagen, dass es irgend eine Partei gibt, die toll ist. Aber sagen wir mal:
Es gibt Parteien, die bringen eine Agrarwende, ein Gesetz für Erneuerbare Energien und eine Ökosteuer auf den Weg und es gibt Parteien, die Zahlen dafür, dass aufwendig produzierte Fahrzeuge vernichtet werden, ermöglichen es den Zerstöreren von ökologisch wertvollen Flächen, sich (für der Erfahrung nach lächerliche Beträge) freizukaufen und machen Schulden in dreistelliger Milliardenhöhe um die Wirtschaft zu fördern.
Imho ermöglichen es einem Wahlen zumindest, Prioritäten zu setzen. Nichtwählen bringt dagegen keinen Politiker zum nachdenken, gibt aber den Parteien noch mehr macht, deren (Wirtschafts-)Interessen sich ohnehin schon mehr als oft genug durchsetzen.



> Fakt ist nur ,,*ruyven_macaran*“, so gut du es beschreibst es bringt recht wenig, wenn es nur einzelne tun und wir werden sicher nicht viele Menschen dazu animieren können, kleinere Autos zu kaufen, dann fehlt ihr Statussymbol wir müssen wie ich es schon sagte alle an einem Strang ziehen



Fang an. Ich zieh mit.
Es geht nicht darum, knapp 7 Milliarden Menschen dazu zu überreden, was zu machen. Wie unsere Politiker mit Leichtigkeit beweisen, kann man Ewigkeiten rumschwafeln, mit dem Ergebniss, das keiner was tut. Also stattdessen einfach mal was machen. Kleine Schritte einzelner mögen das Klima nicht retten, aber zumindest hat man n reineres Gewissen und sie zeigen anderen, dass es möglich ist. Eines der Hauptargumente gegen Klimaschutz (und gegen Umweltschutz und eigentlich in allen Fällen, in denen jemandem geholfen werden soll, der uns ohnmächtig ausgeliefert ist) ist "das können wir uns nicht leisten". Das heißt, die bloße Existenz von (durchaus auch wenigen) Leuten, die es einfach praktizieren, stellen ewig gestrige vor ein massives Argumentationsproblem. Und es bringt Leute, die nur ein bißchen zu träge sind, zum nachdecken -> einer fängt an, zwei machens nach, überzeugt vier andere...
Massenbewegungen beginnen nicht mit einer Diskussion, sondern damit, dass sich überhaupt mal was in Bewegung setzt.


----------



## Doney (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

ich finds ja erstmal cool dass beim klimagipfel so viel gutes rausgekommen is


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Razzor schrieb:


> aber wer badet es letztendlich aus der bürger
> *durch zu hohe strom preise aus alternativen energiegewinnung*
> den ganzen ökos die demonstrieren und dem steuerzahler noch geld kosten durch die einsätze den sollte man alle den strom abstellen einerseids demonstrieren aber selber den strom verbraten oder auto fahren eigentlich müßten die übertrieben gesagt nackt durch die gegend laufen weil in fast allem was der alltag so bring co2 ausstoß mit drin steckt


 
Oh mann, wenn ich sowas wieder lesen muss ...  

Geh mit gutem Beispiel voran und höre komplett auf zu atmen und zu leben, damit kannst du die Methanausstoßbilanz regulieren.

Zu den hohen Strompreisen empfehle ich mal etwas objektive Lektüre. Die Rolle und vor allem der Einfluss unserer Energielobby-gesteuerten (z.B. vom RWI) Massenmedien wird hier wieder mal sehr deutlich.

Aber es gibt ja glücklicherweise öffentliche Quellen (bspw. das BMU: BMU - Herzlich willkommen auf der Internetseite des Bundesumweltministeriums!) ein paar Ausnahmen in der ferngesteuerten Medienlandschaft und die Argumente der "Gegenseite":

Erneuerbare-Energien-Gesetz ? Wikipedia

http://www.ier.uni-stuttgart.de/publikationen/arbeitsberichte/Arbeitsbericht_04.pdf

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merit-Order

http://www.wind-energie.de/fileadmin/dokumente/Themen_A-Z/Kosten/HWWA_EEG_drueckt_Strompreis.pdf

http://www.ewi.uni-koeln.de/fileadmin/user/WPs/ewiwp0703.pdf

Die Macht der Konzerne - auslandsjournal - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek

und hier mal das Ganze als Folien:
http://data.bi-unterelbe.net/Daten/pdf/Merit-Order-Effekt-080409-150dpi.pdf

http://www.sfv.de/pdf/MeritOrder_Effekt_040409pdf.pdf

So, und wenn du mit dem Einstieg durch bist, können wir das noch mal im Detail anhand der Zahlen des Bundesumweltministeriums durchgehen.



			
				BMU-Auswertung zum EEG 2007 schrieb:
			
		

> Gemäß den Angaben des Bundesumweltministeriums betrugen im Jahr 2007 die so genannten *Differenzkosten* 4,3 Milliarden Euro und im Jahr 2008 4,5 Milliarden Euro (das sind 1,1 Cent je kWh, bzw. ca. 5 % der Kosten je kWh) und werden nach dem Leitszenario 2008 des BMUs voraussichtlich bis 2010 auf 8,5 Milliarden Euro ansteigen, um danach voraussichtlich wieder zu sinken *und 2022 etwa bei Null* zu liegen.


 

Erneuerbare Energien - Downloads: Erneuerbare-Energien-Gesetz, EEG 2009

Erneuerbare Energien - Downloads - BMU-Stellungnahme zur erneuten RWI-Kritik am EEG: Altbekannt und längst widerlegt

http://www.erneuerbare-energien.de/...s/application/pdf/broschuere_ee_zahlen_bf.pdf

Die Gesamtzusatzbelastung durch das EEG liegt also bei 15 Jahren (2007-2022) mit durchschnittlich 6,5 Mrd. EUR/Jahr, also rund 100 Mrd. EUR ....


Ich will mir gar nicht ausmalen, welche Summen in dieser (und der folgenden!) Zeit durch den Betrieb, Nichtbetrieb, Sicherung, Beseitigung und Begrenzung von Betriebsfolgen der Atom- oder Fossilstromnutzung sowie durch Gewinn"optimierungen" der Stromkonzerne auf die Bürger zukommen. 
Auf diese Kosten-Leistungs-Rechnung bin ich aber mal gespannt. Da sind 100 Mrd. *Peanuts*. 

Außerdem ist die obige Kostenaufstellung sogar ohne Gegenrechnung von *vermiedenen Netzentgelten*, *Umwelt- und Gesundheitsschutzmaßnahmen* sowie auch die im Wiki-Artikel behandelten *Arbeitsmarkteffekte* nur eine Milchmädchenrechnung. Zieht man diese ganzen Effekte noch mit hinzu, ändert sich die Bilanz zu Gunsten der "erneuerbaren Energien" schon innerhalb der nächsten 10 Jahre.


Quintessenz ist doch, dass komischerweise nur Wenigen die zweistelligen jährlichen Milliardengewinne der Stromkonzerne gegen den Strich gehen, aber wenn sie persönlich 1,30 EUR monatlich (jährlich sinkend) dafür zahlen sollen, dass ihre Kinder nicht verstrahlt und chemisch verseucht aufwachsen müssen, dann gehen sie auf die Barrikaden....


----------



## Lord Wotan (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

So lange der Raffende Zinskapitalismus das Sagen hat wird sich nichts ändern.


----------



## Justin Bieber (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

klimawandel...das ich net lache...ich merk nix von klimawandel....die erde wird frühestens in ca. 5 milliarden jahren draufgehen...denn dann geht unsere sonne so langsam die puste aus....wir würden es neimals schaffen die erde oder das klima zu zerstören....


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



StormraidR schrieb:


> klimawandel...das ich net lache...ich merk nix von klimawandel....die erde wird frühestens in ca. 5 milliarden jahren draufgehen...denn dann geht unsere sonne so langsam die puste aus....wir würden es neimals schaffen die erde oder das klima zu zerstören....


 
Aber wir sorgen dafür, dass die Lebensqualität abnimmt, zumindest für den Großteil der Menschheit.


----------



## Cop (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Seit mehrteren Jahren wird uns regelmässig was von Erderwärmung und unserer Schuld daran erzählt.
Noch letztes jahr wurde mit riesen Lettern in der Bild auf seite eins " nie wieder schnee" Propagiert.
Die erde wird immer Wärmer, und ändern können wir nur was, wenn wir mehr Steuern Zahlen ( Ablasshandel wie im Mittelalter )
Doch wenn ich mir diese Kälte und die Schneemenge anschaue, passt das irgendwie nicht zur erderwärmung.
Am besten finde ich. wenn die "Experten" sagen, das wir mit unserem bischen CO2 (Das Meer verdunstet etwa 200 000 000 mal mehr im jahr , als wir künstlich erzeugen können)
Aber mit dem Kauf einer Umweltplakette, einer höheren KFZ Steuer für PKW mit schlechtem Kat, und anderer Umweltsteuern, wird alles wider gut !


----------



## Scorp (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

StormraidR ist wohl ein glänzendes Beispiel für Ignoranz.
Du merkst nichts vom Klimawandel? 
Polkappenschmelzen, Wüstenausdehnung, Korallensterben, Austerben vieler Tier- und Pflanzenarten (atm im Gespräch der Tiger), Kletscherschmelzen, Zugspitze schrumpft, extremere Wetterbedingungen (Hurricanes oder auch Zyklon bzw Taifun genannt in Amerika, Indien und Asien, bei uns Wirbelstürme - gab es früher hier nicht -, und allg. große Unwetter , schwächer werdender Golftstrom (ist nicht aus Day after Tomorrow sondern mit Daten belegt worden), hohe Ozonwerte, Wassermangel, Überschwemmungen, etc...
Tut mir echt leid das sagen zu müssen:
Doch wer behauptet "Ich merk nix vom Klimawandel" ist einfach nur unterblichtet, ignorant, beschränkt, um nicht zu sagen dumm.

Ich pers. bin der Meinung das der Klimawandel nicht vom Menschenhand geschaffen wurde, sondern eine für die Erdgeschichte betrachtet ein ganz normaler "Pendel-"Effekt ist:
Der Wechsel zwischen Eiszeiten und "Trockenzeiten" oder Hitzezeiten.
Doch hat der Mensch sicher diesen Wandel beschleunigt, verstärkt und sein Auftreten verfrüht.

Was kann man tun?
Nun, das ist sicher jedem klar, doch da es praktisch keiner macht, muss die Politik eindeutige Anstöße setzten, -Aktionen wie der Klimagipfel sind als purer Fehlschlag zu bezeichnen. 
Letztlich ist der Klimagipfel mehr zur Stellungnahme und dem dipl. Schlagabtausch zwischen den Industrienationen und den Schwelleländern genutzt worden.
Die Bevölkerung hat gesehen, dass es zu nichts führt und macht fröhlich weiter. Wir - die Industrienationen- wollen nicht auf unseren Lebenstandard verzichten,  die Industrienationen wollen eben diesen Lebenstandard erreichen. Beides verständliche Ziele.

Um dem aber entgegenzuwirken müssten die Politiker nicht nur Diskutieren, warme Worte sprechen und Reformieren, sondern richtige harte Gesetztesbrocken in die Welt setzten. Doch derartige Ansätze werden von unseren korrupten, eigensinnigen Politkern und den dahinder agierenden Industriegrößen im Keim erstickt.

Denn letztlich merkt man vom Klimawandel in Europa nur auf lange Zeiträume hinweg und bei genauem Betrachten den Wandel. Ich bin zwar noch ein Stück von den 20 entfernt, doch so kann selbst ich mich an wesentlich kältere Winter, und unwetterfreiere Sommer erinnern.


Und so geht es und am Ende nicht anders als dem Frosch, den man in einen Topf mit Wasser setzt und dieses nur sehr, sehr langsam erwärmt - Man gewöhnt sich daran, bis auf einmal der Kollaps kommt.

Die Veränderungen am Klima schreiten dann zu schnell voran, bzw die neuen Bedingungen sind zu heftig, und erst wenn unsere Inseln verschwinden, die Häuser davonfliegen und der Keller fünfmal im Jahr randvoll mit Wasser ist werden die Menschen aufwachen - , um kurz darauf zu merken das es zu spät ist.



Genauso wird es dir, StormraidR gehen, wenn du weiter so durch das Leben gehst, wie du in deinem Kommentar angedeutet hast.
Versteh mich nicht falsch- ich bin bei weitem kein Öko-Freak und auch mir fällt es schwer, oder besser, um ehrlich zu sein WÜRDE es mir schwer fallen mein Leben zurückzuschrauben und wirklich Umweltbewusst zu leben. Denn, wenn ich daheim bin, schalte ich meinen Computer mit Quadcore und starker Grafikkarte an, geh an den Kühlschrank, hohl mir Getränke und Essen, wobei ich auch einer meist nicht bescheidenen Auswahl mir das gerade passende heraussuche. Abends geh ich dann ins Kino, oder in eine Bar, und dazu muss ich motorgetrieben Farhzeuge, zumindest passiv, benutzen. 
Stell dir mal vor, was alles bewegt werden musste, um den Computer, die Nahrung, den Film, das Bier, die Autos/Busse herzustellen und mir zugänglich zumachen. Überlege bitte wirklich jedes Detail...



Was ich jetzt sagen möchte:
Jeder KANN erkennen, jeder KANN was tun, doch KEINER tut es wirklich. Jeder verlässt sich auf den anderen oder schaut einfach weg. 
Jeder, JEDER, einfach J E D E R

Der Mensch hat Instinkte, und wo wir in angeblichen Zivilisationen leben, und uns die Illusion machen, wir würden in einer Welt des Verstandes leben, so erkennen wir bei genauem hinsehen, das der Mensch nicht anders handelt als das Tier - Instinkgetrieben -Auf den eigenen Vorteil bedacht, und keinesweges vorrausschauend.







denkt nach







Mfg

Scorp


----------



## akaEmpty (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Ich glaube, in 10 Jahren werden wir mit Bedauern an die Zeit zurückdenken, in der wir noch hätten handeln können, in der wir alles hatten, in der wir aber zu faul, ignorant oder arrogant waren, uns Gedanken über unsere Handlungs- und Lebensweise zu machen.


----------



## Icejester (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie man auf diesen ausgemachten Mummenschanz immernoch reinfallen kann. Irgendwie muß man dem Deutschen offenbar nur "Alarm!" zurufen, und schon setzt das selbständige Denken aus. In anderen Ländern scheint mir diese Neigung weit weniger dramatisch zu sein.

Am Ende scheinen leider die, die sagen, der Mensch könne ohne Religion als sinnstiftendem Element nicht leben, doch recht zu behalten. Nur daß die Religion des beginnenden 21. Jahrhunderts eben der Klimawandel ist.

Eigentlich könnte die Verbreitung dieser Sichtweisen und der individuelle, mehr oder weniger freiwillige Anschluß an diese "Religion" mal ein schönes natürliches Experiment für die soziologische und/oder psychologische Forschung abgeben.


----------



## akaEmpty (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

bin gespannt was passiert, wenn der permafrost in sibirien auftaut...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Cop schrieb:


> Seit mehrteren Jahren wird uns regelmässig was von Erderwärmung und unserer Schuld daran erzählt.
> Noch letztes jahr wurde mit riesen Lettern in der Bild auf seite eins " nie wieder schnee" Propagiert.



Du bist jetzt nicht ernsthaft überrascht, dass auf Seite eins (zwei, drei, vier, fünf - wieviele hat sie nochmal?) der Bild etwas falsches stand, oder? *entsetzen*



> Die erde wird immer Wärmer, und ändern können wir nur was, wenn wir mehr Steuern Zahlen ( Ablasshandel wie im Mittelalter )
> Doch wenn ich mir diese Kälte und die Schneemenge anschaue, passt das irgendwie nicht zur erderwärmung.
> Am besten finde ich. wenn die "Experten" sagen, das wir mit unserem bischen CO2 (Das Meer verdunstet etwa 200 000 000 mal mehr im jahr , als wir künstlich erzeugen können)



1. CO2 kann in der Natur nicht verdunsten - dazu müsste es nämlich als Flüssigkeit vorliegen (es gibt bei 1bar Druck aber kein flüssiges CO2). Es könnte höchstens resublimieren - aber wenn dann nicht aus dem Ozean, sondern aus der Zentralarktis (denn da, wo ausreichend niedrige Temperaturen herrschen, damit CO2 gefrieren könnte, gibt es schon lange kein flüssiges Wasser mehr. Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau, ob es bei den z.T. <-60°C tatsächlich CO2 schneit, ich warte immer noch, dass mir der zuständige Prof mal wieder über den weg läuft)

2. Was die Ozeane an CO2 abgeben (einfach aus der Lösung heraus) beträgt nur ~das 16,4-fache des anthropogenen Eintrags

3. Sie nehmen im Gegenzug aber auch das 16,7-fache auf. Nettobilanz: Kohlenstoffsenke, die rund ein Drittel dessen absorbiert, was wir in die Athmosphäre pusten.

Die anderen 2/3 summieren sich im Laufe der Jahre aber trotzdem auf, so dass wir den CO2-Gehalt um mitlerweile rund 20% gesteigert haben. Und 20% sind garantiert kein "bißchen" - insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass die ursprünglich vorhandene Menge bereits erheblichen Anteil daran hat, dass es auf der Erde im Schnitt 14°C warm ist - und nicht -18°C.



> Aber mit dem Kauf einer Umweltplakette, einer höheren KFZ Steuer für PKW mit schlechtem Kat, und anderer Umweltsteuern, wird alles wider gut !



Nö. Damit wird das noch lange nicht gut. Nur damit wird das nicht einmal erträglich. Das reicht gerade mal aus, damit die Geschwindigkeit, mit der es schlimmer wird, etwas abnimmt.
Um die Situation wirklich zu verbessern, braucht es viel, viel, viel mehr - aber es würde auch länger als 4 Jahre dauern, sich also vor der nächsten Wahl nicht bemerkbar machen...




akaEmpty schrieb:


> bin gespannt was passiert, wenn der permafrost in sibirien auftaut...



Ich weis nicht, was passiert "wenn", aber ich weiß, was jetzt passiert: Riesige Methan entweichen in die Athmosphäre, Bauwerke stürzen um/ein, Infrastruktur wird unbenutzbar, Sümpfe breiten sich aus.


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

hat sich schon mal überlegt, dass es wahrscheinlich null probleme geben würde, wenn wir nur, sagen wir mal 3 milliarden menschen wären? ich frag mich sowieso ob irgendwann mal die glühbirne angeht und man mal merkt dass man den geburtenüberschuss vermindern muss...

irgendwie nur zwei kinder pro frau (erhaltungsniveau is glaub ich 2,3 kinder ^^) 

wisst ihr wie gut es dann der menschheit gehn würde???


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Doney schrieb:


> irgendwie nur zwei kinder pro frau (erhaltungsniveau is glaub ich 2,3 kinder ^^)


 
Der liegt bei 2.05 Kindern pro Frau. 



Doney schrieb:


> wisst ihr wie gut es dann der menschheit gehn würde???


 
Mir sehr gut, da ich mich zu den Auserwählten zählen würde, die dann noch leben werden.


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

eben das is ja jetz der mist... wir sind zuviele... aber wer darf leben und wer nicht? eine frage die man aus sicht der ethik gar nicht stellenn darf... also wird freudig weitergeheckert bis wir 20 mrd. sind und an den südeurop. grenzen reihenweis flüchtlinge fernhalten oder gar abballern müssen weil niemand was zu essen hat...


----------



## akaEmpty (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Überbevölkerung? Gibt es dafür eine Definition?


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

inwiefern?


----------



## akaEmpty (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Heißt das "Nein"?


----------



## herethic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



akaEmpty schrieb:


> Überbevölkerung? Gibt es dafür eine Definition?


Unter dem Begriff der *Überbevölkerung* oder der *Übervölkerung* wird in einigen sozial- und volkswirtschaftlichen Theorien der Zustand verstanden, wenn die Lebensbedingungen für eine bestimmte Menge der Bevölkerung zu deren Reproduktion nicht mehr ausreichen und die Tragfähigkeit des Lebensraums überschritten wird. Der Begriff wird in den Sozialwissenschaften verwendet und beschreibt eines der zentralen Themen der Demografie und der Bevölkerungsgeografie.


Ich meine schon das die Welt überbevölkert ist,man siehe nur wie wenig Natur für die Tiere übrig ist und wieviele Menschen in manchen Balungsräumen leben.


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

vor allem selbst wenn sofort jede frau nur noch das erhaltungsniveau einhält und 2 kinder kriegt... steigt die bevölkerung trotzdem erstmal weiter auf... sagen wir... 10-15 mrd.

und wir können heut schon die weltbev. nicht ernähren mit trinkwaser und strom versorgen etc.

ich schätze so bei 5 mrd. wäre so das vernünftigste mximum gewwesen... aber wer soll die überbevölkerung denn verhindern?

mich würde ma ne aussage darüber interessieren wie viele menschen maximal mit der vorhanden agrarfläche ernährt werden könntn... weiß das jemand?


----------



## Sash (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

machen wir nen weltkrieg, bei unseren waffen dezimieren wir damit die menschheit auf 3milliarden ohne probleme. nachteil wäre, das die tiere und natur nicht verschohnt werden würden.


----------



## akaEmpty (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Ich sehe das anders... Platz ist mehr als genug da! Ressourcen ebenfalls! 
Aber dieses ganze "Lebenskonzept" ist für den A...!

Das wenig Natur noch für die Tiere übrig ist, hätte herzlich wenig mit uns ~ 7 Mrd. Menschen zu tun, wenn wir die Natur achten würden und es eines unserer obrigsten Ziele wäre, mit ihr in Einklang zu leben. Selbst wenn es nur halb soviele Menschen gäbe, stände es nicht besser um Mutter Natur, solange wir uns ihr gegenüber nicht anders verhielten!


----------



## akaEmpty (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



> und wir können heut schon die weltbev. nicht ernähren mit trinkwaser und strom versorgen etc.



Völlige Fehleinschätzung der derzeitigen Lage! In diesem Fall kann ich nur raten, sich besser zu informieren!


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

ich galub schon dass das ganze in nem krieg ausartet... und ich glaub auch dass die zahl der menschen immer das hauptproblem sein wird... 

der mensch ist das einzige tier das z.b. einer wildfremden oma hilft wenn sie hinfällt... ein affe würde einem fremden affen der verletzt ist höchstens den arasch versohlen oder ihn liegen lassen...

also wenn ihr das nächste mal ne fremde omi seht die hinfällt... nicht helfen... essen! ^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Schaut doch mal auf das Wochenende was da fürn Wetter kommen soll. Oder wie es in England oder in Osteuropa ist. Alle Reden von Erderwährmung und was haben wir Schneechaos


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



akaEmpty schrieb:


> Völlige Fehleinschätzung der derzeitigen Lage! In diesem Fall kann ich nur raten, sich besser zu informieren!



du bestreitest also dass milliarden von menschen in armut leben und nicht genug nahrung haben? mit nicht versorgen können mein ich nicht nach anbaufläche oder sowas... möglich ist theorethisch alles... aber die gesellschaft ist nichtr flexibel genug um das zu handeln oder hab ich was verpasst... laufen in afrika jetzt keine aidskranken abgemagerten kinder mehr rum?


----------



## akaEmpty (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



> Schaut doch mal auf das Wochenende was da fürn Wetter kommen soll. Oder wie es in England oder in Osteuropa ist. Alle Reden von Erderwährmung und was haben wir Schneechaos



Dumm, wenn man nicht weiß, wovon man redet...

Erderwärmung bedeutet nicht, daß aus der Erde eine Wüste wird! Auch hier kann ich nur raten, sich RICHTIG zu informieren, bevor man öffentlich seine Meinung kund tut. Es kann wirklich nicht schaden dies zu tun!


----------



## Sash (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Doney schrieb:


> ich galub schon dass das ganze in nem krieg ausartet... und ich glaub auch dass die zahl der menschen immer das hauptproblem sein wird...
> 
> der mensch ist das einzige tier das z.b. einer wildfremden oma hilft wenn sie hinfällt... ein affe würde einem fremden affen der verletzt ist höchstens den arasch versohlen oder ihn liegen lassen...
> 
> also wenn ihr das nächste mal ne fremde omi seht die hinfällt... nicht helfen... essen! ^^


 
stimmt nicht, es gibt viele tiere die sich gegenseitig helfen. auch affen.. es gab zb mal einen bericht über einen blinden hund mit seinem blinden hund. 2 streuner, einer davon blind. er legte immer seinen kopf auf den rücken des anderen, der ihn dann führte. wann hast du das letzte mal einen blinden geholfen? wir menschen sind die einzige rasse auf diesen planeten die sich just for fun gegenseitig auslöscht. ein tier wie zb ein wolf tötet nur um zu überleben.


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

@aka: ja wir sind ja alle doof wir hams kapiert... 

@oneill: kurz: durch den klimawandel wird das wetter nicht wärmer sondern nur extremer...

global gesehen ist es eine erwärmung... klar... auf auf lokale wetterereignisse gilt halt eher dass es nur extremer wird (kälte-undhitzwellen... stürme etc.)


----------



## Scorp (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Ja, genau das sind auch die Auswirkungen der Klimaerwärmung, extremere Wetterverhältnise!
Nur weil es bei uns gerade sehr kalt ist, heißt es ja nicht das überall auf der Welt die Temperaturen sinken, letztlich geht es um die Durchschnittstemperatur, und die steigt!...

Also bitte welchen Scheuklappenblick hat man also, wenn man nur weil man sich an der Haltestelle den Arsch abfriert, zu behaupten es gäbe keine Klimaerwärmung.

Ich verweise hier nochmal auf mein Kommentar eine Seite zuvor


----------



## herethic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Wenn sich jeder Mensch selbst umbringt haben wenigsten noch die Tiere ein schönes Leben...
Aber ich denke der Mensch hat unheil über die Welt gebracht er wird die Welt auch zerstören...
Ein Kreislauf sozusagen...


----------



## Sash (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

ok, fang mal an. ich machs nach. wirklich..


----------



## akaEmpty (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



> du bestreitest also dass milliarden von menschen in armut leben und nicht genug nahrung haben? mit nicht versorgen können mein ich nicht nach anbaufläche oder sowas... möglich ist theorethisch alles... aber die gesellschaft ist nichtr flexibel genug um das zu handeln oder hab ich was verpasst... laufen in afrika jetzt keine aidskranken abgemagerten kinder mehr rum?


Ich gehe lediglich davon aus, daß Dir der Überblick fehlt. Z.B. das mehr als genug Nahrung existiert. Leider wird diese dafür genutzt, unseren Lebensstil zu fördern und nicht, um Menschen zu ernähren. Wasser gibt es ebenfalls in ausreichenden Mengen. Aber nur max. 10% des Weltweiten Trinkwasservorkommens werden als solches den Menschen zugänglich gemacht.

Ich könnte es alles Haarklein erklären, hab aber im Moment nicht die Muße dazu, manche von euch aufzuklären. Ich hab mich auch selbst auf die Suche nach Information begeben. Es gibt nämlich Menschen, die sich sehr Große Mühe gegeben haben, um Ihre Mitmenschen aufzuklären. Sucht die Resultate dieser Mühen, es lohnt sich! ...wer suchet, der findet...


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

ich glaub ein großer nicht nuklearer weltkrieg löst iwann die probleme... welch ironie


----------



## Sash (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

jo und wir fangen an mit dem weltkrieg, haben wir deutsche ja erfahrung drin. die schwesterwelle einmal in fahrt...


----------



## akaEmpty (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Zum Tema Energiemangel: Es gibt nicht zuwenig Energie! Das gesamte Universum besteht letztendlich aus Energie! Aber hinter dem Lebenskonzept, welches derzeit auf diesem Planeten herrscht, steht leider Profitgier, d.h. es würde niemand Profit aus Energie schlagen können, wenn sie im Übermaß vorhanden wäre. Hinzu kommt, daß die Energie, die "wir" uns zugänglich machen, nicht effizient genutzt, sondern verpulvert wird.


----------



## 1821984 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

och mädels seit doch freundlich zu ein ander.  Der Klimawandel ist doch jeden tag zu sehen. Die winter werden wieder Kälter (siehe Osteuropa und Amiland) und die Sommer werden immer heißer (siehe Amiland). Pläne für Elektroautos liegen schon lange bei den Herstellern, nur die Nachfrage ist nicht da, wo wir uns wieder bei dem Profit sehen. Aber es wird kein Hersteller ernsthaft solche reinen Elektroautos, Wasserstoff usw. bauen, wenn er innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren damit vor die Wand fährt. Es wird erst was gemacht, wenn die Regierung dort ein Riegel vorschiebt oder es halt wirklich nicht mehr anders geht (Ölknappheit).  Beispiel Formel 1: Vor drei Jahren wurde geredet, dass die autos weniger spritt saufen müssen und nur noch ein begrenztes Budget vorhanden ist. Was wird gemacht. Es wird in Dubai ein Tempel hingestell. Alter Schwede!!! Aber dort sind nunmal menschen, die zuviel geld haben. Also bestimmen die. Wieder Profitgier.  Warum muss ein Formel 1 Motor auf 100Km rund 90L Sprit saufen. Warum sagt man nicht: Auf 100Km nur noch 50L und was der Hersteller daraus macht, ist sein ding. Dann baut auch nicht jeder das gleiche.  Aber es wird sich zu sehr auf ein Nichtrauchergesetz eingelassen, welches nun völlig unsinnig ist. Deutschland spiel bei dem Klimagipfel den Helden, weil man sich verpflichtet fühlt (2. Weltkrieg sei dank), aber China hat keine Lust also passiert nichts. Dem steuerzahler hats mil. gekostet und unsere Politiker haben sich paar schöne tage gemacht. Die Umweltzonen sind ein Anfang aber leider viel zu überstürzt angefangen und nicht zuende gedacht. Eine Abwrackprämie sollte der Wirtschatfskriese auf die Sprünge helfen, obs was gebracht hat, wird bezweifelt (verfälschung der Nachfrage). Bin mal gespannt, wieviele autos dieses jahr verkauft werden.   Das was ich gut finde: Die Autohersteller tun immer mehr in die Elektroantriebe. Es werden sportliche Modelle vorgeführt, woraus es auch endlich für den Endverbraucher interessant wird, weil kein mensch will sowas wie den Toyota (wie heißt der nochmal) fahren. Das große Problem ist aber, wo bekommt man soviel Elektroenergie her? Meine meinung: Die Atomernergie ist sehr effizient. Der Müll davon ein anderes Thema. Sonnenenergie noch besser. Warum bleibt die Wüste den Wüste und kein großes Solarfeld?  Dieses sind nur einige Punkte, wo ich denke, da sollte man mehr machen. Sicher es gibt auch verschiedene Problem damit z.B. Atommüll usw. aber was machen den unsere Forscher? Sie denken sich neue Satelliten aus, damit Europa sein eigenes Navi versteht. Was für ein Sinn hat sowas. Profit, Machtkampf, Technischen Wettrüsten?  PS: warum übernimmt der denn keine Absätze? Dass kann man bescheiden lesen oder?


----------



## herethic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



1821984 schrieb:


> aber China hat keine Lust also passiert nichts.


Aber China ist im Wirtschaftsaufschwung.Meinst du die sehen das gerne das Deutschland das machen durfte und dabei haufen CO² ausgestossen hat und China darf das jetzt nicht,oder was?!


----------



## 1821984 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Die zeiten ändern sich. Wir sind nicht mehr in den 60`Jahren. Aber da dort ja die besten und schlausten leute an der macht sind, muss man seinen willen bekommen. Wären die nur ein bischen schlauer, würden die nen krieg deswegen anfangen. Und das China im Aufschwung ist, muss nicht unbedingt gut sein, denn keiner weis, wo diese Landesführer später hinwollen. Ich würde dennen auch den einstieg in Afganistan zutrauen. Die Buchmesse und Olympia waren gute beispiele dafür, wie weit freie meinung dort wichtig ist. Belohnung ist Todesstrafe. Tolle Regierung dort!!!


----------



## akaEmpty (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Konnte es gut lesen. Teile größtenteils auch Deine Meinung! Danke für den Beitrag. 

Noch was lustiges aus der Atomenergie-Welt: Die Hersteller von Atomkraftwerken bauen (zumindest in Deutschlad) neue - Quasi unterkellerte Kraftwerke - zum Zweck der Entsorgung verbrauchter Brennstäbe, bzw. um einer Kernschmelze vorzubeugen, welche dann in einer gewissen Tiefe unter der Erde des Kraftwerks in Ruhe bei zureichender Kühlung "ausstrahlen" können. Auf die Frage, was denn mit den alten Kraftwerken passiert, bekommt man dann lustiger Weise die Antwort, daß man diese Keller rein technisch und Baubedingt nicht nachrüsten kann, aber auch keine Notwendigkeit bestünde, da keine Gefahr von ihnen ausginge... lustig, oder? Auf der einen Seite wird behauptet, bisherige AKW's seien sicher, auf der anderen Seite baut man neue, die bestimmten Gefahren vorbeugen sollen... Jaja... wir werden alle an der Nase rumgeführt... Bestimmt gibt es irgendwo, beruhend auf UFO-Funde/Entdeckungen oder sogar auf Kontakt mit anderen Zivilisationen, neuartige Energien, deren Entwicklung, aus für Otto-Normal unerfindlichen Gründen, auch gebremst wird. Ich denke aber auch, daß sich derartige "Geheimnisse" nicht mehr lange verbergen lassen, was uns "Normalos" noch eine spannende Zukunft verheißt. Ich denke mal, falls dem so ist, daß in den nächsten 2 Jahrzehnten erste sichere Indizien dafür an die Öffentlichkeit sickern.


----------



## 1821984 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Außerdem: Ich finde es sehr gut, dass es sowas wie die NASA gibt, denn ich bin fest davon überzeugt: Wenn es die Menschheit noch geben sollte, wenn unser Planet ausgeblutet ist, dann wird es so kommen, wie in einigen Filmen zu sehen ist, dass wir irgendwann aufn Mars wohnen oder sonstwo. Oder aber der Chinese dreht durch und Achmadinechad (wie wird der geschrieben?) will China besetzten und schlussendlich sind wir alle weg. Oder so wie bei Terminator. Die Regierungen der Welt sollten sich wirklich mal zusammensetzten und nen Pils dabei trinken, damit da was sinnvolles rauskommt und lösungen gefunden werden! Aber diese Wirtschaftskriesen machen das geld wertlos und damit sind dann Klimagipfel irgenwann nicht mehr bezahlbar, worauf der Politiker morgens nicht mehr aufsteht. Solange solch eine einstellung unsere Länder Regieren, kann es nichts werden mit der Rettung. Eins steht aber fest. Die Natur währt sich. Und wenns sich nicht kann, dann hilft der Himmel und alles gute kommt von oben. Wenn wir glück haben 100km im durchmesser, damit es schnell vorbei ist. Aber es sind die Menschen selbst, die die Bürokratie eingeführt haben. Leute hauen sich ja die Schädel ein, weil die Wand 3 cm zu weit beim Nachbarn steht. Darum ist alles so schwer und umständlich.  der mensch ist gesehen an seiner größer, das schwächste lebewesen aber auch das schlauste, er ist so schlau, dass er sich selbst ausrotten kann. Er erfindet das Rad, er kann feuer machen und auch fliegen ja sogar atome spalten. Aber der mensch weis nicht einmal, was in 10km Meerestiefe abgeht. da hat er angst vor komischen Wesen.  Aber aufn Mars rumbohren in was weis ich wieviele mil. km. Sieht fast so aus, als wenn ein paar von uns so schnell wie möglich von hier weg wollen. Andere sehen aber die zeit und sehen, dass diese nicht reicht und wollen retten was zu retten ist. Wieder andere sagen: hier bin ich, hier bleib ich bis nichts mehr geht (China). Tiere hauen sich bei meinungsverschiedenheiten gleich tot. Wir diskutieren uns tot. So schlau sind wir.


----------



## Thompson0174 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Fortschritt braucht halt Energy. China zum Bleistift steht Schadstoff mäßig an erster Stelle vor USA.
Ich Wäre auch dafür das man in der Wüste Solarzellen aufstellt aber hast du ne Ahnung was das bei den heutigen Silizium preisen kostet.
Wobei ein Kernkraftwerk Tausend mahl mehr Strom produziert als eine Quadratkilometer großen Solarzellenfläche. 
Der verbrauch von Elektrischen Strom ist vielleicht nicht so dramatisch wie die Autoabgase aber eins steht fest würden Fahrzeuge nur noch mit Strom betrieben würden Kraftwerke wie Pilze aus der Erde Wachsen und die Umwelt mit Atommüll oder so belasten.


----------



## 1821984 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Warum schießt man es denn nicht in den Himmel, am besten vom mars aus nochmal in ein anders Sternensystem. Ich glaube kaum, dass es irgendwann zurück kommt. Oder aber man findet eine lösung, wie man auch diesen schrott zu was nützlichem gebrauchen kann. Als heizung vielleicht. Oder neuartiges Kühlmittel für die KKW`s. Das wäre dann zu 100% effizient.


----------



## Thompson0174 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Könnte man ja machen aber die Entsorgung wäre dann so teuer das sich die meisten Unternehmen einen anderen Weg wählen. 
Ich bin schon davon überzeugt das es bald eine umweltfreundlichere und effektiviere Energiegewinnung gibt.


----------



## 1821984 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Solange man aber keinen ausweichenergieträger für unseren verbrauch hat, klappt das mit dem CO² Ausstoss nicht. Also muss man erstmal seine Technik umrüsten. Für eine Wasserkühlung muss man auch die passenden aufsätze haben und kann nicht einfach wasser reinkippen und gut. Dann hat man da wasser (Strom) in massen aber alles is in po. Warum unsere Energiepolitiker gegen KKW`s sind ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Wenn dort eine CPU komplett Bugfrei die überwachung führt und menschliche fehleinstellungen verhindert ist sowas wie in Tchernobyl nicht möglich. Ja sogar die Sichersten und effektivsten Stromerzeuger wären es. Nur das Problem mit dem Müll ist noch da. KKW`s gibt es seit 40 jahren (ich weis es nicht genau) aber die Abfallentsorgung hat man heute noch nicht geregelt. Wie messis. Jogurt essen und den becher einfach in den nächsten gang werfen bis die bude voll ist und das haus explodiert. Aber wehe jemand verliert nen halben liter Öl auf der Strasse. gleich 100.000€ geldstrafe mit Sicherungsverwahrung. Und unsere Politiker und Forscher bekommen bei groben Fehlern noch ne mil. Abfindung.


----------



## Thompson0174 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Ja richtig, es ist eine frage des Geldes und der Wirtschaft, man kann das nicht so einfach umsetzen schließlich sind viele Unternehmen daran gebunden so das man in kleinen schritten so vorgehen könnte aber das hätte einbüssungen bei den Ölindustrien zu folge die wiederum das meiste unsere Wirtschaft ausmacht und unsere Politik redet lieber alles klein als dehnen mahl die Stirn zu bieten.
Sry hab zwar von Relegion und Politik keine Ahnung aber bei solchen Veranstaltungen wie diesen Welt Umwelt dings reden die auch nur schön um bei den nächsten Wahlen gut dar zu stehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Ich hab den Thread mal von ein bißchen Spam befreit 





Doney schrieb:


> hat sich schon mal überlegt, dass es wahrscheinlich null probleme geben würde, wenn wir nur, sagen wir mal 3 milliarden menschen wären?



Hängt davon ab, was du für einen Lebensstandard nimmst:
Vom heutigen Durchschnittsmensch könnten ca. 4,3 Milliarden auf der Welt leben (man kann sich aber Überlegen, wo der durchschnittliche Lebensstandard zwischen 75 Millionen Äthiopiern und 7 Millionen Schweizern liegt...)
Mit dem Verbrauch des durchchschnittlichen Deutschen wären es noch 3,3 Milliarden.
Legt man US-Amerikaner zu Grunde (und wenn man bedenkt, wie groß die Entfernungen zwischen einzelnen Siedlungen wären, würde zumindest das Verkehrssystem auf deren Verbrauch kommen), ist man bei 1,5 Milliarden - und das geht davon aus, dass der gesamte Planet nur für den Menschen da ist.
Will man noch ein bißchen Natur übrig lassen, wäre eine halbe, maximal eine Milliarde ein guter Ansatzpunkt, um unseren heutigen Lebensstil beizubehalten.

Global Footprint Network :: HOME - Ecological Footprint - Ecological Sustainability




> ich frag mich sowieso ob irgendwann mal die glühbirne angeht und man mal merkt dass man den geburtenüberschuss vermindern muss...



Nicht solange Politiker bis zur nächsten Wahl und der Rest an seine Rente deckt.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der liegt bei 2.05 Kindern pro Frau.



Abhängig von der medizinischen Versorgung. In Deutschland mag es 2,05 sein - aber wir reden hier von globalen Verhältnissen und es gibt weiterhin gegenden auf der Welt, wo von 10 geborenen Kindern maximal 2 überleben, bis sie sich selbst Fortpflanzen.




Sash schrieb:


> machen wir nen weltkrieg, bei unseren waffen dezimieren wir damit die menschheit auf 3milliarden ohne probleme. nachteil wäre, das die tiere und natur nicht verschohnt werden würden.




Bei den meisten Waffen, die wir einsetzen könnten, wäre die Bilanz aus Kriegseinwirkung und Wegfall der menschlichen Belastung für die Natur positiv. (man gucke sich z.B. die Wolfsbestände in Europa im 20.Jhd. an. Höhepunkte waren 1. und 2. WK) Selbst ein leichter Atomwaffeneinsatz käme nach kurzer Zeit auf eine positive Bilanz - siehe die Umgebung von Tschernobyl.
Kritisch wird es erst, wenn USA und Russland ihr gesamtes Arsenal einsetzen. Bis dahin sind nur Ethik&Moral bedroht (bzw. ab dem ersten Moment ausgelöscht) - und bzw. und damit die Lebensqualität der Überlebenden.




Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Schaut doch mal auf das Wochenende was da fürn Wetter kommen soll. Oder wie es in England oder in Osteuropa ist. Alle Reden von Erderwährmung und was haben wir Schneechaos



Einige, die weiter Denken und alles ganz genau nehmen, sprechen von Klimadestabilisierung.
Das ein durchschnittlicher Temperaturanstieg von ein paar Zehntelgrad (bislang) bzw. 1-2 Grad (innerhalb der nächsten Jahrzehnte) im Vergleich zu Schwankungen im Jahresgang von ein-zwei Dutzend Grad nicht überall und immer ein spürbar wärmeres Wetter mit sich bringt, sollte klar sein. Zu dem Durchschnitt gehören auch Regionen und Zeiträume, in denen es kälter wird.




Sash schrieb:


> wir menschen sind die einzige rasse auf diesen planeten die sich just for fun gegenseitig auslöscht. ein tier wie zb ein wolf tötet nur um zu überleben.



Erstmal sind Menschen eine Art (je nach Begriffsverwendung sogar Gattung) und keine Rasse und dann wurden Morde ohne Grund bzw. just for fun auch schon bei Delphinen beobachtet. (ob auch bei Menschenaffen weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht nur eine Frage der Zeit. Meiner Meinung nach korreliert die Verwendung des Begriffes "intelligen" durch Menschen für Lebewesen jedenfalls deutlich besser mit Handlungen wie Vergewaltigung und Mord, denn mit Handlungen wie Verwendung von Werkzeugen und weitergabe von Wissen)




1821984 schrieb:


> Warum schießt man es denn nicht in den Himmel, am besten vom mars aus nochmal in ein anders Sternensystem. Ich glaube kaum, dass es irgendwann zurück kommt.



Wenn Atommüll so verpackt, dass er auch bei einem Absturz/einer Explosion der Rakete beim Start nicht freigesetzt wird, würde man für die Beschleunigung dieser Masse auf Fluchtgeschwindigkeit so große Energiemengen benötigen, dass die Atomtechnologie als Gesamtsystem gar keine Energiequelle mehr wäre 



> Oder aber man findet eine lösung, wie man auch diesen schrott zu was nützlichem gebrauchen kann. Als heizung vielleicht. Oder neuartiges Kühlmittel für die KKW`s. Das wäre dann zu 100% effizient.



Kühlmittel in AKW werden zirkuliert, nicht verbraucht. Heizen tun radioaktive Stoffe i.d.R. ganz gut, aber bereits die Betriebsabwärme der AKWs könnte unseren Bedarf da mehr als decken. Das Grundproblem (Strahlungs- und Freisetzungverhinderung) besteht jedenfalls unabhängig von der Verwendung bzw. wird um so größer, je mehr nutzen das Zeug noch haben soll.





1821984 schrieb:


> Solange man aber keinen ausweichenergieträger für unseren verbrauch hat, klappt das mit dem CO² Ausstoss nicht. Also muss man erstmal seine Technik umrüsten.



Jein - da fehlt ein "wenn..."
Aber so oder so ist es der Natur ziemlich egal, unter welchen Bedingungen wir der Meinung sind, unseren Ausstoß vielleicht irgendwann mal in den Griff bekommen zu können. Wir haben zwei Jahrhundert fleißig daran gearbeitet, dass sich das Klima in Bewegung setzt - jetzt kann man bremsen oder es sein lassen. Aber "ich kann grad nicht" wird bei den Konsequenzen keine Rolle spielen.



> Warum unsere Energiepolitiker gegen KKW`s sind ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Wenn dort eine CPU komplett Bugfrei die überwachung führt und menschliche fehleinstellungen verhindert ist sowas wie in Tchernobyl nicht möglich. Ja sogar die Sichersten und effektivsten Stromerzeuger wären es.



"Wenn man 100% fehlerfrei und immer und ewig funktioniernde Technologie hätte" - sorry, aber das hier ist kein Fantasy-Forum. Im Moment wäre man schon verdammt froh, wenn die Betreiber von AKWs einen Fehler als solchen bezeichnen und sich um seine Vermeidung bemühen würden, anstatt ihre Energie dafür einzusetzen, ihn unter den Teppich zu kehren.
Von fehlerfreien Anlagen sind wir Lichtjahre entfernt, da haben wir eher eine Solarwirtschaft aufgebaut, als das 100% zuverlässige AKW. (Man gucke sich bitte mal an, wie lange einige deutsche-"die sichersten der Welt"-AKWs wie Biblis oder Krümmel in den letzten Jahren überhaupt einsatzfähig geschweige denn volllasttauglich waren.)



> Nur das Problem mit dem Müll ist noch da.



Ich kann nicht im geringsten nachvollziehen, was das "Nur" da zu suchen hat.
Sagst du auch "Meine Gesundheitszustand ist blenden, nur ein bißchen AIDS"?


----------



## herethic (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Zu China:
Natürlich ist China der größte Prouzent von Schadstoffen(auch wenn die USA afaik mehr ausstösst)das liegt aber daran das China 1,3 Milliarden Menschen hat und es deshalb zwangsweise mehr austösst.Der Prokopfaustoss liegt bei 5 Tonnen in China,bei uns sind es schon 11,also sollte Deutschland weniger verbrauchen und nicht China.Man kann nicht woanders einen Sündenbock suchen um sich gleichzeitig nicht selbst auf die Finger zu schauen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abhängig von der medizinischen Versorgung. In Deutschland mag es 2,05 sein - aber wir reden hier von globalen Verhältnissen und es gibt weiterhin gegenden auf der Welt, wo von 10 geborenen Kindern maximal 2 überleben, bis sie sich selbst Fortpflanzen.


 
Ich habe mich in der Tat auf Deutschland beschränkt. Das ist die Zahl, die eine Deutsche Frau an Kindern zur Welt bringen müsste, damit die Deutschen nicht aussterben.
Wie siehts aktuell aus?
1,3 oder so?


----------



## 1821984 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Das kann sein.  Aber sagt man nicht immer: Wer die welt verändern will, soll bei dich selbst anfangen! Was bringt das aber, wenn sich 1 mil. neue Autos mit Euro4 in deutschland bewegen aber ein Chinese Autos nachbaut und deren verbrennungstechnik liegt auf den stand von vor 40 Jahren.  China denke ich, ist nur an seinem eigenen Fortschritt interessiert. Ein Schadstoffausstoss juckt die nicht wirklich. Sie wollen sich nur nicht komplett gegen ein Ami oder so stellen, weil sie sonst richtig als Buhmann dargestellt werden würden.  Ich will auch nicht behaupten, dass ich der Umweltfreundlichste mensch bin. Mein Auto säuft auch 13L auf 100km und meine Zigarrettenstummel landen auch mal auf der strasse, aber unsere Forscher und Politiker sollten sich auf die richtigen Probleme konzentrieren und nicht son schrott machen, wie das Nichtraucherschutzgesetz. Das ist nur Geldmacherrei!!!  Technischer Fortschritt ist in allen Lagen sehr wichtig nur momentan läuft das ein bischen in die falsche richtung oder es wird zuwenig dafür getan, wie man unseren Planeten retten kann!  Warum sagt Vatterstaat nicht einfach: So ab 2015 dürfen keine Autos mit Verbrennungsmotoren (neuwagen) verkauft werden. Man würde sehen, wie weit die Automobilhersteller wirklich sind. Wie schnell ein Tankstellennetz angepasst ist usw.   Die paar absätze sollten nur ein klein wenig meine meinung wiederspiegeln, sicher gibt es dort auch viele punkte, wo es viele Probleme gibt oder sachen, die nicht mal eben sind. Nur wenn garnichts passiert, ist es am schlimmsten.  Beispiel: Heute ist es wichtig, dass der TV nur max. 150 Watt aufnimmt. Man denkt, es ist wenig zu früher. Aber: Heute hat man nen Sub zuhause und so viel elektronik usw., dass das Energiesparen einfach nur das bringt, dass man beim gleichen verbrauch bleibt aber dafür mehr technik zuhause hat. Sicher ist das auf einerweise gut nur mit Schadstoffminimierung oder Energiesparen hat das nichts zu tun. Energiesparen würde ich, wenn ich mich nur auf den TV beschränke und nicht ein kompletten Heimkino mit knapp 1 KW verbrauch zuhause stehen hab.  Rechnet mal selbst zusammen. -TV = ca. 140 Watt -Sub = ca. 200 Watt -AV-Reciever = ca. 300 Watt -Sat-Reciever = ca. 20 Watt -anderer klöterkram bestimmt auch nochmal 200 Watt.  Und da hab ich schon auf den Verbrauch geachtet und es ist nur eine kleine anlage. Andere kommen auch ganz schnell auf 2 KW Leistungsaufnahme.  @ quantenslipstream: wie kommt man denn in 2 Jahren auf über 16.000 beiträge? Was machst du so denn ganzen tag?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Willst du denn den Chinesen einen höheren Lebenssatandard verbieten, nur damit du weiterhin CO² in Massen produzieren kannst?


----------



## 1821984 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Nein auf keinen fall aber man könnte modernereTechnik verbauen. Geben tut sie es ja. Warum kaufen die sich nicht Motoren von Herstellern, die auch Euro4 können. Nein da werden BMW und VW nachgebaut und son Motor aus Kriegszeiten reingesetzt (Ganz großes Fragezeichen bei mir.)? Die Chines sind ja keine Dummen menschen, aber dort wollen sie sparen (Geld). Hauptsache mobil sein. Ein Motor mit 2,0 Liter Hubraum und 7L verbauch ist heute kein Wunderwerk der Technik mehr. Auch ein Schadstoffausstoss von 130mg ist nicht unnormal. Aber was verbauen die denn da. 2Liter Motoren mit 14 Liter verbauch und 300mg Austoss. Das ist für mich kein Fortschritt. Das ist einfach nur: Ich will haben, wie ist egal.  Ja sie fangen langsam aber ganz langsam an. Diese neuen Autos ching Jong oder so haben aber auch ganz mies abgeschnitten!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Das ist auch eine Frage der Wirtschaftspolitik und der Kosten. Kein Chinese mit seinem Jahresgehalt kann sich ein derartig fortschrittliches Auto leisten.
Also muss an den Autos gespart werden, das ist völlig normal und weil es in China keine Schadstoffgesetzte gibt wie hier, werden dann eben ältere Motoren genommen.
Der technische Standard muss sich dort erst noch entwickeln, war bei uns nicht anders.


----------



## herethic (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Und die sagen sich:"Die Deutschen konnten den Wirtschaftsaufschwung ganz billig schafen,warum sollen wir uns jetzt extra kosten machen.Damit helfen wir dem Konkutrrrenten ja auch."
Ausserdem haben die Deutschen bestimmt auch nicht die aktuellsten Motoren genommen.


----------



## 1821984 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Aktuelle Motoren: Da täusch dich nicht. Man hat früher seine eigenen neuen Motoren gebaut oder halt welche genommen, die da grad rumlagen. Früher war es aber auch ne andere zeit. Ich finde das man das mit heute nicht vergleichen kann. Selbst exportautos für Afrika haben einen besseren schadstoffausstoss als die Chinesen!!! 

Aber es geht hier nicht um die Chinesen oder so sondern um das allgemeine. Auch wir deutschen können noch viel tun fürs Klima. Aber wenn gewisse Länder (China ist ja nicht klein) einfach irgendwas machen um auf einen neuen stand zu kommen, kann das nichts werden mit der Klimarettung. Der Ami ist auch nicht der beste auch wenn der Obama bestimmt besser ist als Bush. Auch er muss erst die Lücken füllen. Das braucht sicher alles zeit nur die ist irgendwann vorbei. Nicht heute, nicht Morgen aber unsere Kinder oder Enkelkinder werden das merken!!!


----------



## Maschine311 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Wie Quanten.... da oben schonmal erwähnte ist es zum Großteil vom Geld abhängig.
Wenn die Leute die Wahl hätten zu wählen was sie da benutzen oder verbrauchen, bei gleichem oder minimalen Finanziellen Aufwand, würden 99% zu den Umweltverträglichen Methoden greifen, da bin ich mir ganz sicher.

Ich habe mir 2001 ein EFH gebaut, Eigenleistung zu 95%, daher habe ich mich damals genau schlau gemacht und hin und her gerechnet um das Haus so gut wie nur irgendmöglich Umweltfreundlich zu bauen.
Wärmedämmung und Fenster waren kein Problem, weil der Kostenunterschied vom  besten zum schlechtesten (Dämmwerte) meist nur Geringfügig war, daher habe ich natürlich auch das beste genommen.

Heizanlage und Heizsystem waren extrem schwierig, da mir keiner genaue Angaben machen konnte was Verbrauch und Preis anging, steckte damals noch alles in den Kinderschuhen!
Nach langen Recherchen habe ich mich dann letztendlich für eine Ölheizung entschieden, die zwar einen Wirkungsgrad von 97% hat, aber dennoch nicht das Umweltverträglichste ist.

Zum Vergleich hätte ich damals für eine Wärmepumpe 100% + Summe X für die Wärmequelle, Bohrungen Lüftungssystem zahlen müßen.
Solar und Photovolatik waren garnicht zu bezahlen, zudem hätte ich es über 20Jahre auf "0" gewirtschaftet und dann hätte man die Teile Austauschen müssen, sprich 20J. extreme Belastung der Finanzen um die Banken zu bezahlen, das macht doch keiner.

Die Zeiten haben sich geändert und die Probs. die ich damals hatte die gibt es heute nicht mehr, aber alles ist vom Geld abhängig und wenn es nur ein paar € sind die zum Umweltschutz reichen ist das auch für jeden machbar, aber wenn es um gar 1000de Euros geht, ist der kleine Mann garnicht in der Lage viel für den Umweltschutz zu tun.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



thrian schrieb:


> Zu China:
> Natürlich ist China der größte Prouzent von Schadstoffen(auch wenn die USA afaik mehr ausstösst)



Absolut hat China mitlerweile knapp die Führung. (nicht zuletzt dank der Wirtschaftskrise)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe mich in der Tat auf Deutschland beschränkt. Das ist die Zahl, die eine Deutsche Frau an Kindern zur Welt bringen müsste, damit die Deutschen nicht aussterben.
> Wie siehts aktuell aus?
> 1,3 oder so?



Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das wir mitlerweile wieder bei 1,5 wären. Aber zum einen sind wir ein Einwanderungsland, das selbst damit sein Niveau halten kann (mit dem netten Vorteil, das Einwanderer zumindest ein bißchen Vermögen mitbringen und keinen Kindergarten brauchen  ), zum anderen haben wir mit unserer derzeitigen Bevölkerungsdichte so gut vorgelegt, dass wir uns aus ökologischer Sicht ohnehin erstmal einige Jahrzehnte bis Jahrhunderte gesunschrumpfen müssen.



1821984 schrieb:


> nicht son schrott machen, wie das Nichtraucherschutzgesetz. Das ist nur Geldmacherrei!!!



Das ist Lebensqualität für 80% der Bevölkerung (Demokratie ftw) und nebenbei eine Entlastung für die Krankenkassen. Mit Umweltschutz hat es eher wenig zu tun - zum einen ist Rauchen überall da, wo Raucher mit ihren Kippen richtig schön die Um/Tierwelt vergiften weiterhin erlaubt, zum anderen werden für die süchtigen reihenweise Gasheizer auf die Straße gestellt 



> Technischer Fortschritt ist in allen Lagen sehr wichtig nur momentan läuft das ein bischen in die falsche richtung oder es wird zuwenig dafür getan, wie man unseren Planeten retten kann!



Das ist nicht momentan so, sondern eine Konstante seit dem sprichwörtlichen Tag, als der Mensch vom Baum herunter kletterte.



> Warum sagt Vatterstaat nicht einfach: So ab 2015 dürfen keine Autos mit Verbrennungsmotoren (neuwagen) verkauft werden.



Weil wir eine extrem starke Autolobby haben und weil wir eine extrem starke Autofahrerlobby haben. (vermutlich nicht weil es ökologisch wenig bringen würde, dafür sind unsere Politiker zu blöd. Die haben der Autoindustrie ja auch die Wasserstoffgeschichte abgekauft und fallen jetzt auf Elektroautos rein)




1821984 schrieb:


> Der Ami _Die USA_ ist auch nicht _besser_ auch wenn der Obama bestimmt besser ist als Bush. Auch er muss erst die Lücken füllen. Das braucht sicher alles zeit nur die ist irgendwann vorbei.



Die Zeit, die man sich hätte lassen können, ist seit 20-30 Jahren vorbei. Seitdem gilt: Je länger man wartet, desto mehr muss man tun.
Und Obama hat bislang so ziemlich gar nichts getan, außer Sprüche zu klopfen und in Bezug auf Umweltschutz hat er selbst damit aufgehört.




Maschine311 schrieb:


> Die Zeiten haben sich geändert und die Probs. die ich damals hatte die gibt es heute nicht mehr, aber alles ist vom Geld abhängig und wenn es nur ein paar € sind die zum Umweltschutz reichen ist das auch für jeden machbar, aber wenn es um gar 1000de Euros geht, ist der kleine Mann garnicht in der Lage viel für den Umweltschutz zu tun.



Die Frage ist nicht der Gesamtbetrag, die Frage sind die Prioritäten. Du hast für x tausend € ein paar weitere m² Land zubetoniert (dabei noch erhebliche Mengen Energie verbraucht und ggf. noch deinen Arbeitsweg deutlich verlängert) und hattest dann nur noch eine beschränkte Summe für Umweltschuzt übrig. Überleg mal, wieviel man mit dem Geld hätte erreichen können, wäre der Luxus "eigenes Haus" nicht das wichtigste gewesen?

(soll kein persönlicher Angriff sein. Nur wie weiter oben schon erwähnt:
Alles, was über ne kleine Hütte und n Fahrrad hinausgeht, ist ökologisch betrachtet schon "über unseren Verhältnissen leben". Da kann sich kein Deutscher auf das Argument "Umweltschutz ist einfach zu teuer" berufen. Uns geht es im Vergleich so gut, das wir eigentlich jeden einzelnen Cent, den wir übrig haben, in Umweltschutz stecken sollten, statt dessen steht für quasi alle die Steigerung des eigenen Lebensstandards an erster Stelle. Ein Vorgang, der erst aufhört wenn man wort-wörtlich zu den oberen 10.000 gehört - und dann sind persönliche Einsparungen auch egal. Wir haben nicht zuwenig Geld für Umweltschutz. Wir geben es einfach nur für Luxus aus.)


----------



## Icejester (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist Lebensqualität für 80% der Bevölkerung (Demokratie ftw) und nebenbei eine Entlastung für die Krankenkassen.



Das ist totale Augenwischerei. Jeder Raucher entlastet die Sozialsysteme im Gegensatz zu einem Nichtraucher im Schnitt um mehrere hunderttausend Euro.
Denn erstmal müßte jeder Raucher auch an tabakbedingten Leiden erkranken, um die Krankenkasse durch sein Verhalten überhaupt etwas zu kosten. Das ist aber bei weitem nicht der Fall. Tatsächlich erkranken die wenigsten Raucher in ihrem Leben an den möglichen Folgen ihres Tabakkonsums.

Zweitens ersparen die, die durch tabakbedingte Erkrankungen früher ableben den Rentenkassen Zahlungen für zehn bis zwanzig Jahre. Da kommt eine große Ersparnis zusammen, für die wir alle dankbar sein können.

Drittens wird der Raucher, der wirklich durch entsprechende Erkrankungen früher ablebt, auch die Krankenkassen deutlich weniger kosten, als derjenige, der sich bei ansonsten leidlicher Gesundheit mit immer mehr und mehr altersbedingten Zipperlein bis zu einem Alter von 95 o.ä. schleppt. Der Lungenkrebs, oder AVK-Patient wird zwar über kurze Zeit hohe Kosten verursachen, aber im Schnitt bleiben sie unter dem, was ein vergleichbarer, gesunder Nichtraucher in den folgenden zwanzig Jahren anhäuft. Der kann das auch nicht mehr durch seinen längeren Beitragszeitraum auffangen.

Viertens stünde unser Staat ohne die Milliarden aus der Tabaksteuer noch bescheidener da, als er das heute schon tut. Nach der Mineralölsteuer ist das immerhin die größte einzelne Verbrauchssteuer.



> Weil wir eine extrem starke Autolobby haben und weil wir eine extrem starke Autofahrerlobby haben.


Gott sei Dank, kann man da nur sagen.



> Die Frage ist nicht der Gesamtbetrag, die Frage sind die Prioritäten. Du hast für x tausend € ein paar weitere m² Land zubetoniert (dabei noch erhebliche Mengen Energie verbraucht und ggf. noch deinen Arbeitsweg deutlich verlängert) und hattest dann nur noch eine beschränkte Summe für Umweltschuzt übrig. Überleg mal, wieviel man mit dem Geld hätte erreichen können, wäre der Luxus "eigenes Haus" nicht das wichtigste gewesen?
> 
> (soll kein persönlicher Angriff sein. Nur wie weiter oben schon erwähnt:
> Alles, was über ne kleine Hütte und n Fahrrad hinausgeht, ist ökologisch betrachtet schon "über unseren Verhältnissen leben". Da kann sich kein Deutscher auf das Argument "Umweltschutz ist einfach zu teuer" berufen. Uns geht es im Vergleich so gut, das wir eigentlich jeden einzelnen Cent, den wir übrig haben, in Umweltschutz stecken sollten, statt dessen steht für quasi alle die Steigerung des eigenen Lebensstandards an erster Stelle. Ein Vorgang, der erst aufhört wenn man wort-wörtlich zu den oberen 10.000 gehört - und dann sind persönliche Einsparungen auch egal. Wir haben nicht zuwenig Geld für Umweltschutz. Wir geben es einfach nur für Luxus aus.)


Weißt Du, das Problem ist, glaube ich, daß ich zum Beispiel die Welt, die Du Dir da ausmalst, alles andere als lebenswert finde. Ich will überhaupt nicht unter solchen Bedingungen des Verzichts leben. Und mit der Auffassung bin ich garantiert nicht alleine. Auch wenn sich wahrscheinlich wenige trauen, das so deutlich auszusprechen.

Das Leben an sich ist völlig wertlos, wenn man es nicht genießen oder wenigstens angenehm gestalten kann. Da aber Rückschritt oder wenigstens Stillstand, so wie Du ihn in Form der Entsagung propagierst, immer zu Unzufriedenheit führen muß, ist das, was Du hier für richtig zu halten scheinst, definitiv kein Weg, der die Zukunft der Menschheit zufriedenstellend gestalten kann.


----------



## Doney (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Absolut hat China mitlerweile knapp die Führung. (nicht zuletzt dank der Wirtschaftskrise)



doch ist der pro-kopf-ausstoß im vergleich zu den usa ein witz


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das wir mitlerweile wieder bei 1,5 wären. Aber zum einen sind wir ein Einwanderungsland, das selbst damit sein Niveau halten kann (mit dem netten Vorteil, das Einwanderer zumindest ein bißchen Vermögen mitbringen und keinen Kindergarten brauchen  ), zum anderen haben wir mit unserer derzeitigen Bevölkerungsdichte so gut vorgelegt, dass wir uns aus ökologischer Sicht ohnehin erstmal einige Jahrzehnte bis Jahrhunderte gesunschrumpfen müssen.


 
Ich glaube irgendwo mal was von 2217 gelesen zu haben, dann soll angeblich der letzte Deutsche geboren werden.
Immerhin etwas, die letzte echte Blondine wird 2345 in Finnland geboren. 
Außerdem stört es mich nicht, wenns weniger Deutsche gibt, ich fühle mich dann wertvoller. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist Lebensqualität für 80% der Bevölkerung (Demokratie ftw) und nebenbei eine Entlastung für die Krankenkassen. Mit Umweltschutz hat es eher wenig zu tun - zum einen ist Rauchen überall da, wo Raucher mit ihren Kippen richtig schön die Um/Tierwelt vergiften weiterhin erlaubt, zum anderen werden für die süchtigen reihenweise Gasheizer auf die Straße gestellt


 
Die Tabaklobby arbeitet doch schon fleißig, lass ihr etwas Zeit, bald hocken die Raucher wieder im Warmen und die Gasheizer sind weg. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil wir eine extrem starke Autolobby haben und weil wir eine extrem starke Autofahrerlobby haben. (vermutlich nicht weil es ökologisch wenig bringen würde, dafür sind unsere Politiker zu blöd. Die haben der Autoindustrie ja auch die Wasserstoffgeschichte abgekauft und fallen jetzt auf Elektroautos rein)


 
Die ist sogar stärker als die EU Lobby. 
Immerhin macht es nichts, dass Autohersteller wie Porsche oder Mercedes so schlechte CO² Flottenwerte haben, da wird so lange schön geredet, bis es passt und das Elektrofahrzeug mit eingerechnet, das nicht mal entwickelt wurde.
Wenn ich nicht total daneben liege, wurde bei Mercedes die Brennstoffzellversuchsfahrzeuge mit in die CO² Bilanz eingerechnet, was die Franzosen bitter aufstoßen ließ. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Zeit, die man sich hätte lassen können, ist seit 20-30 Jahren vorbei. Seitdem gilt: Je länger man wartet, desto mehr muss man tun.
> Und Obama hat bislang so ziemlich gar nichts getan, außer Sprüche zu klopfen und in Bezug auf Umweltschutz hat er selbst damit aufgehört.


 
Mehr als Sprüche klopfen wird er auch nie machen, dafür ist er nicht stark genug bei den Wirtschaftsverbänden in den USA.
Sieht man doch schon wieder an den Banken. Das ganze Geschwafel von wegen Bankenaufsicht ist doch wieder gegessen und wenn ich höre, dass Banker, die von Banken bezahlt werden, Banken überewachen sollen, dann dreht sich in mir wieder alles. 



Doney schrieb:


> doch ist der pro-kopf-ausstoß im vergleich zu den usa ein witz


 
Der Pro Kopf Ausstoß ist doch auch völlig egal. Entscheidet ist der Ausstoß allgemein und da sind die Chinesen inzwischen an den USA vorbeigezogen, was auch kein Wunder ist, wenn man sich deren Kohlekraftwerke so anschaut.


----------



## Doney (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Pro Kopf Ausstoß ist doch auch völlig egal. Entscheidet ist der Ausstoß allgemein und da sind die Chinesen inzwischen an den USA vorbeigezogen, was auch kein Wunder ist, wenn man sich deren Kohlekraftwerke so anschaut.



naja das seh ich nich so... ich find dass jeder mensch der gleiche "ausstoß" zustehen sollte... und somit kommt auf einen usami ein vielfaches an CO² als auf einen chinesen... dazu kommt noch da das meiste in china produzierte auch für den export... also für uns... gedacht ist... folglich sind die industrieländer immer noch die absoluten sünder vor allem usa

meinungssache


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Jeder Mensch soll soviel ausstoßen können wie wer?=
Welchen Maßstab willst du ansetzen? Den eines Menschen der dritten Welt oder den eines Industrielandes?


----------



## Maschine311 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nicht der Gesamtbetrag, die Frage sind die Prioritäten. Du hast für x tausend € ein paar weitere m² Land zubetoniert (dabei noch erhebliche Mengen Energie verbraucht und ggf. noch deinen Arbeitsweg deutlich verlängert) und hattest dann nur noch eine beschränkte Summe für Umweltschuzt übrig. Überleg mal, wieviel man mit dem Geld hätte erreichen können, wäre der Luxus "eigenes Haus" nicht das wichtigste gewesen?
> 
> (soll kein persönlicher Angriff sein. Nur wie weiter oben schon erwähnt:
> Alles, was über ne kleine Hütte und n Fahrrad hinausgeht, ist ökologisch betrachtet schon "über unseren Verhältnissen leben". Da kann sich kein Deutscher auf das Argument "Umweltschutz ist einfach zu teuer" berufen. Uns geht es im Vergleich so gut, das wir eigentlich jeden einzelnen Cent, den wir übrig haben, in Umweltschutz stecken sollten, statt dessen steht für quasi alle die Steigerung des eigenen Lebensstandards an erster Stelle. Ein Vorgang, der erst aufhört wenn man wort-wörtlich zu den oberen 10.000 gehört - und dann sind persönliche Einsparungen auch egal. Wir haben nicht zuwenig Geld für Umweltschutz. Wir geben es einfach nur für Luxus aus.)



Manchmal finde ich es echt lustig wo du dein ganzes Wissen her bekommst. Mein Grunstück ist überschaubar und die einzige Betonplatte ist die wo das Haus drauf steht.
Hier verbraucht meine Familie mit großer Sicherheit weniger Energie als wenn ich in so ein 30 J. alten Bunker gezogen wäre, wo der Vermieter sich einen Dreck um Umweltschutz kümmert. 
Mein neues Auto, verbraucht gerade mal 5l Diesel im Durchschnitt bei einem Ausstoß von 130mg CO2 inkl. des Partikelfilters.
Zur Arbeit fahre ich schon seit 5 Jahren mit einem 125er Roller bei Wind und Wetter (außer geschlossener Schneedecke und Glatteis).
Ich Erziehe zudem meine Kinder seit dem 1.Tag an Energie zu sparen, Licht aus wenn man den Raum verläßt, Wasser aus solange die Zahnbürste ihre Arbeit verrichtet. Denke nicht das ich meine "Reichtum" in Luxus gestopft habe und auf Umwelschutz geschissen habe, denn schließlich muß ich auch diese Kosten für Energie selbst tragen und ich gehöre mit sicherheit nicht zu den ersten 10.000!

Das mit deiner Hütte und Fahrrad ist ja wirklich schön, aber ich muß auch dafür sorgen das meine Familie gut klar kommt und in dieser mitlerweile Messerscharfen Gesellschaft ihren Platz findet und mit Holzhütte und Fahrrad ist das leider nicht machbar.

Denke jeder ist bereit was für Umwelt und dessen Schutz zu tun, solange sich das in seinem Rahmen bewegt. Es muß halt finanzell machbar sein und mich nicht Jahrzehnte an den Bettelstab bringen, auch wenn ich es gern hätte es geht einfach nicht, ohne Unter zu gehen


Ich denke alle Autos dieser Welt könnten bereits mit Wasserstoff fahren, ohne irgendeine Wirkung für die Umwelt, aber vermutlich hat das eine übermächtige Ölindustrie was dagegen und die werden erst umschwenken wenn der letzte Tropfen Röhöl in Gold umgewandelt wurde, denke da sollte mal angesetzt werden!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Maschine311 schrieb:


> Manchmal finde ich es echt lustig wo du dein ganzes Wissen her bekommst.


 
So ist das mir den ewigen Studenten. 
Lesen unglaublich viel, haben von allem eine Ahnung, nur von ihrem Studium nicht, daher hocken wie ewig auf der Uni rum. 

Öhm... upps... *schnell weglauf* 



Maschine311 schrieb:


> Denke jeder ist bereit was für Umwelt und dessen Schutz zu tun, solange sich das in seinem Rahmen bewegt. Es muß halt finanzell machbar sein und mich nicht Jahrzehnte an den Bettelstab bringen, auch wenn ich es gern hätte es geht einfach nicht, ohne Unter zu gehen


 
Ich habe Solaranlagen auf dem Dach, die soviel Strom produzieren, dass ich locker ein paar Häuser in meiner Straße damit versorgen könnte, leider darf ich das aber nicht, weils Gesetze das verbieten. 



Maschine311 schrieb:


> Ich denke alle Autos dieser Welt könnten bereits mit Wasserstoff fahren, ohne irgendeine Wirkung für die Umwelt, aber vermutlich hat das eine übermächtige Ölindustrie was dagegen und die werden erst umschwenken wenn der letzte Tropfen Röhöl in Gold umgewandelt wurde, denke da sollte mal angesetzt werden!


 
Schwer zu sagen, Wasserstoff muss ja auch erst erzeugt werden und der Transport und die Lagerung sind halt aufweniger als bei Benzin.


----------



## Doney (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch soll soviel ausstoßen können wie wer?=
> Welchen Maßstab willst du ansetzen? Den eines Menschen der dritten Welt oder den eines Industrielandes?



gleich viel pro mensch... verteilt auf das maximal zulässige... wie es also beim klimagipfel angestrebt wurde... hat ja leider nich geklappt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Ja, aber wieviel denn nun, eine konkrete Zahl wäre sinnvoll?


----------



## Doney (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



> Emissionsfreie Wirtschaftsweise bis 2050?
> Der WBGU zeigt auch auf, welche Schritte notwendig sind, um das Zwei-Grad-Ziel zu erreichen. Der Beirat fordert eine eindeutige Trendumkehr – Peaking - bei den globalen Kohlendioxid-Emissionen bis 2020. Eine weitgehend emissionsfreie Wirtschaftsweise soll bis 2050 umgesetzt werden (maximal ein bis eineinhalb Tonnen pro Kopf und Jahr).


quelle: scinexx | CO2-Kassensturz vor Klimagipfel: WBGU stellt neuartigen Ansatz zur Überwindung des klimapolitischen Stillstands vor - Klimagipfel, Treibhausgase, CO2, Kohlendioxid, Emissionen, Klimawandel, globale Erwärmung, Erneuerbare Energien, Klimagipf

natürlich müsste man langsam mit dem prokopf-ausstoß nach unten gehn... aber das prokopf-prinzip find ich echt logisch, fair und generell gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Nicht, wenn Industriestaaten den Pro Kopf Anteil von Dritte Welt Länder kaufen können.


----------



## Doney (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

wieso nicht? die brauchen das geld und die technologie von uns... und wir bezahlen sozusagen für unseren übermäßigren ausstoß...

fakt ist: beim dem prinzip wird (rein theorethisch) der weltausstoß pro kopf konstant gehalten


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Doney schrieb:


> wieso nicht? die brauchen das geld und die technologie von uns... und wir bezahlen sozusagen für unseren übermäßigren ausstoß...


 
Tja, nur wer legt den Wert fest und wer sagt, dass die armen Länder nicht über den Tisch gezogen werden?
Ist ja heute so üblich.


----------



## Doney (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

ja wär aber immerhin besser als wies jetz steht... nämlich alle machen weiter wie bisher


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Das ist ja eben das Problem, sie machen deswegen weiter wie bisher, weils sie nicht treffen wird.
Das Klima verändert sich sehr langsam, die Menschen, die jetzt leben (und politisch aktiv sind) werden von den Auswirkungen nichts merken, daher kümmert es sie auch nicht wirklich.
Ist wie mit der Staatsverschuldung. 
Das kann man auch Morgen noch begleichen aber ich brauche jetzt Knete.


----------



## Doney (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

meine kinder räumen also meine kotze weg... tja... pech gehabt kiddies


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Doney schrieb:


> meine kinder räumen also meine kotze weg... tja... pech gehabt kiddies


 
Lieber jetzt noch mit Vollgas fahren, nachher gehts nicht mehr.


----------



## Doney (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

lebe jeden tag als wäre es dein letzter... los wir fahren morgen nach brasilien und fackeln den regenwald ab


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Ich entsorge schon illegal Giftmüll in meinen Teich, das muss für den Anfang reichen.


----------



## herethic (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Was hab ich aber auch sagen muss:
Es bringt zwar auch was die Umwelt zu schützen wenn man weniger Auto fährt und weniger Strom verbraucht ,aber es gibt der Hinsicht auch gleichwichtige wenn nicht wichtigere Sachen wie richtige Entsorgung des Mülls(besonder Giftmüll)und möglichst den Wasserverbrauch niedrig halten


----------



## Maschine311 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Ich denke man würde schon einen großen Schritt machen, wenn sich einige Staaten mal dran versuchen würden Co2 bei Luxus-Methoden zu beschneiden, sowie
- USA mit ihren zahlreichen 4-5L Hubraum Autos, nur weil das Benzin da nichts kostet. 
- Das einsetzen von Klimaanlgen sollte auch mal zurückgedreht werden. Ich habe nur eine im Auto, die nur alle 4 W. läuft, damit sie nicht kaputt geht und ich lebe auch noch!
- mehr Qualität für Produkte, damit sich auch mal wieder ne Reparatur lohnt und nicht der Neukauf

denke das wäre schon mal ein Anfang, den man verschmerzen könnte!


----------



## Doney (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

vor allem find ich schrecklich wieviel für reklame rausgeworfen wird... warum muss ne stadt in der nacht taghell sein???


----------



## Icejester (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Hat auch was mit Sicherheit zu tun. Man meidet die dunklen Ecken ja nicht ganz ohne Grund.


----------



## Doney (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

ach las vegas is nur wegen der sicherheit so hell?


----------



## Maschine311 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Doney schrieb:


> ach las vegas is nur wegen der sicherheit so hell?



Ja natürlich, damit der Rettungsdienst die ganzen gescheiterten Existenzen im Alkohldilirium findet


----------



## Icejester (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Sicher. Las Vergas gilt ja nicht umsonst als die europäischste aller amerikanischen Großstädte.


----------



## Doney (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

ich mein nur... straßenlampen geil... beleuchtungen geil... aber riesige blinkende werbetafeln in 20 metern höhe an jeder ecke sind echt das letzte

gn8


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Weißt Du, das Problem ist, glaube ich, daß ich zum Beispiel die Welt, die Du Dir da ausmalst, alles andere als lebenswert finde. Ich will überhaupt nicht unter solchen Bedingungen des Verzichts leben. Und mit der Auffassung bin ich garantiert nicht alleine. Auch wenn sich wahrscheinlich wenige trauen, das so deutlich auszusprechen.
> 
> Das Leben an sich ist völlig wertlos, wenn man es nicht genießen oder wenigstens angenehm gestalten kann. Da aber Rückschritt oder wenigstens Stillstand, so wie Du ihn in Form der Entsagung propagierst, immer zu Unzufriedenheit führen muß, ist das, was Du hier für richtig zu halten scheinst, definitiv kein Weg, der die Zukunft der Menschheit zufriedenstellend gestalten kann.




Da will ich dir gar nicht wiedersprechen - Verzicht ist Verzicht und da kann man auch nichts dran schönreden.
Ich kann nur immer wieder darauf hinweisen, wie die Alternative aussieht





Doney schrieb:


> naja das seh ich nich so... ich find dass jeder mensch der gleiche "ausstoß" zustehen sollte... und somit kommt auf einen usami ein vielfaches an CO² als auf einen chinesen... dazu kommt noch da das meiste in china produzierte auch für den export... also für uns... gedacht ist... folglich sind die industrieländer immer noch die absoluten sünder vor allem usa
> 
> meinungssache




Ich wäre für "pro m²" (Landesfläche).
Für den Gesamtbetrag gibt es jedenfalls ein einfaches Maß:
Was der Planet verkraften kann.
(CO2 aus älteren Quellen derzeit z.B. 0,0)


----------



## Thompson0174 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Doney schrieb:


> doch ist der pro-kopf-ausstoß im vergleich zu den usa ein witz



Nö, wieso?

China ca: 1,3 Milliarden Einwohner
USA ca: 300 Millionen Einwohner

Ach Mist! 
Sry hast recht ich hab mich vertan.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

soll ich euch mal was sagen?? Egal, was wir machen würden, wir würden den Klimawandel eh nicht aufhalten! Auch wenn ich nur noch energiesparlampen, mitm Rad zur Firma etc. es würde doch am ende nichts bringen....


----------



## Doney (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

1. richtig: aufhalten können wir ihn nicht mehr
2. falsch: wir können nämlich versuchen das schlimmste zu verhindern


----------



## herethic (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wäre für "pro m²" (Landesfläche).


Das Problem sit nur,dass Co² nicht vor Grenzen halt macht.
Oder verstehe ich dich grad falsch


----------



## Doney (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wäre für "pro m²" (Landesfläche).
> Für den Gesamtbetrag gibt es jedenfalls ein einfaches Maß:
> Was der Planet verkraften kann.
> (CO2 aus älteren Quellen derzeit z.B. 0,0)



das wäre abver noch schlechter zu realisieren, da dann zum beispiel die usa mit ihrer riesenfläche weiter alles verpesten würden mit (gesponnen) 50 tonnen pro kopf und china bricht zusammen weil sie für ihre bevölkerungszahl ne relativ geringe fläche haben und somit rechte kaufen müssen... 

fakt ist um sowas durchzusetzen müssen die großen staaten zustimmen und beim proland-prinzip würde china nie im leben mitmachen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



thrian schrieb:


> Das Problem sit nur,dass Co² nicht vor Grenzen halt macht.
> Oder verstehe ich dich grad falsch



Und genau deswegen schlage ich ja eine Regelung vor, die es kleinen Staaten, die schon aus Mangel an Natur keinerlei Naturschutz betreiben und quasi kein CO2 aufnehmen können, nicht erlaubt, große Mengen CO2 freizusetzen, nur weil sie es schaffen ihre Bevölkerung (und damit ihren Energie,...-bedarf) in große Höhen zu schrauben.




Doney schrieb:


> das wäre abver noch schlechter zu realisieren, da dann zum beispiel die usa mit ihrer riesenfläche weiter alles verpesten würden mit (gesponnen) 50 tonnen pro kopf und china bricht zusammen weil sie für ihre bevölkerungszahl ne relativ geringe fläche haben und somit rechte kaufen müssen...



China ist ~genauso groß wie die USA und sie haben ~den gleichen Verbrauch -> kein größeres Problem, als eine Kopfpauschale.
Aber wärend letztere den Chinesen einen Anreiz gibt, ihre Bevölkerung zu steigern, erzwingt eine /m² Regelung einen Kompromiss zwischen Lebensstandard, Vermehrung und Effizienz.
Echte Probleme hätte z.B. dieses komische mitteleuropäische Land, dass der Meinung ist, sein Rentensystem durch eine Bevölkerungsexplosion retten zu können.



> fakt ist um sowas durchzusetzen müssen die großen staaten zustimmen und beim proland-prinzip würde china nie im leben mitmachen...



China macht bei gar keinem Prinzip mit, die USA machen nirgendwo mit, die deutsche Regierung macht nur beim Sprücheklopfen mit,...  - fällt was auf?
Über die politische Durchsetzungsfähigkeit diverser Lösungen braucht man imho nicht zu diskutieren. Die muss man als Bürger dieses Landes erzwingen - fertig.
Diskutabel ist imho nur, wem man unter moralischen Gesichtspunkten welchen Teil der nötigen Einschränkungen aufzwingen sollte.


----------



## xXPhilippXx (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Aufhalten kann man es sowieso nicht , da es ein ganz normaler Kreislauf ist !
Immer diese Panik mache von den Medien und deren "Experten" ... 
Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass die ganzen Statistiken stimmen ??? 
In den Medien werden logischerweise immer welche verwendet, die genau eure Panik auslöst ! 

Ausserdem wurde schon oft genug gesagt, dass der Mensch sowieso nur zu einem kleinen Teil daran Schuld ist, da das meiste von der Natur selber kommt!

Aber meinetwegen .... lebt in Dunkelheit, geht nur mehr zu Fuß und verzichtet überhaupt gleich auf Elektrizität.. 
Ihr werdet merken :  Es ändert gar nichts an der Situation


----------



## Doney (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

die gesellschaft der menschheit wie sie heute existiert ist einfach zu komlex und zu starr als dass man das problem "einfach" lösen könnte...

stellt euch vor ihr baut eine komplexe maschine und irgendwann nach jahrzehnten von arbeit stellt ihr fest, dass ihr gaaaaanzr am anfang ein wichtiges teil vergessen habt ohne das die maschine zwar funzt aber irgendwann kaputtgeht... 

jetzt ist die frage: maschine wieder auseinandernehmen und das problem an der wurzel packen? wohl kaum... die maschine wird ja bestimmt ne noch ganze weile ohne das ding laufen... schadensminimierung ole!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



xXPhilippXx schrieb:


> Ausserdem wurde schon oft genug gesagt, dass der Mensch sowieso nur zu einem kleinen Teil daran Schuld ist, da das meiste von der Natur selber kommt!



Dadurch, dass auch du es wiederholst, wird das auch nicht richtig(er).


----------



## Doney (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



xXPhilippXx schrieb:


> Aufhalten kann man es sowieso nicht , da es ein ganz normaler Kreislauf ist !
> Immer diese Panik mache von den Medien und deren "Experten" ...
> Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass die ganzen Statistiken stimmen ???
> In den Medien werden logischerweise immer welche verwendet, die genau eure Panik auslöst !
> ...



tja ich hab am anfang genauso gedacht... aber beschäftige dich mal eingehender mit den statistiken... die sagen nicht dass es am menschen liegt... die besagen nur dass es nicht an der sonnenaktivität liegen kann (dann müsstes zur zeit nämlich theorethisch kälter werden) und schließt auch andere nat. faktoren weitesgehend aus... 

sprich: niemand sagt 100% dass es das CO² ist, aber es ist zur zeit die einzige plausible erklärung...

erkundige dich mal... wenn du mir einen handfesten beleg lieferst der die ganze "panik" als farce hinstellt, kriegsten eis von mir


----------



## Icejester (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Ich will gar kein Eis, aber reicht es denn nicht, daß es in den letzten 10 Jahren kälter und in den letzten 15 nicht wärmer geworden ist?


----------



## Doney (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich will gar kein Eis, aber reicht es denn nicht, daß es in den letzten 10 Jahren kälter und in den letzten 15 nicht wärmer geworden ist?



das es käler geworden ist, ist mir neu... ich hoffe du willst nich auf die kalten winter bei uns hinaus... dann muss ich das nämlich alles nochmal erklären was vor 2 seiten schon gesagt hab


----------



## Icejester (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Nein. Der Winter kommt jedes Jahr und ist typischerweise kälter als die anderen drei Jahreszeiten. Das ist ganz normal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich will gar kein Eis, aber reicht es denn nicht, daß es in den letzten 10 Jahren kälter und in den letzten 15 nicht wärmer geworden ist?



Selbst wenn* dem so wäre, würde es nicht reichen. Es ist schon mal in den 60-70ern eine zeitlang leicht kühler geworden, der längerfristige Trend über das 20. Jhd. ist aber trotzdem stark positiv. Das Klima wird eben von vielen Faktoren beeinflusst - die Sonnenaktivität war z.B. nicht ohne Grund so lange in der Diskussion. Letztendlich kann sie nicht mehr als 10-20% der Entwicklung im letzten Jahrhundert erklären, aber damit ist sie trotzdem stark genug, um Aussetzer im Trend zu produzieren, wenn sie mal genau in Gegenrichtung verläuft. Selbst wenn man alle bekannten kurzfristigen Ursachen für eine Nicht-Erwärmung ausschließen könnte, wäre das kein Grund zur Entwarnung - nur ein Grund für weitere Forschung. Denn dass es einen Treibhauseffekt gibt, ist einfach Fakt (sonst würden wir alle erfrieren), genauso dass CO2 ein Treibhausgas ist und dass der Mensch den CO2-Gehalt deutlich über das natürliche hinaus steigert. (sowohl absolut, vor allem aber auch deutlich schneller). Das heißt, es muss nach unserem Kenntnissstand eine Erwärmung geben - wenn wir keine messen würden, wäre das toll. Aber solange wir nicht erklären können, warum wir keine messen, d.h. solange wir nicht wissen, was die Kräfte ausgleichen könnte, die eine Erwärmung verursachen, solange könnten wir uns auch nicht drauf verlassen, dass dieser Mechanismus bestand hat.

*: "Wenn" - wenn man sich aber mal die NASA-Daten anguckt (und US-Regierungsstellen sind nicht gerade dafür bekannt, überzogene Klimapanik zu verbreiten):
Die Temperatur stagniert seit fünf Jahren (was nun wirklich ein sehr kurzer Zeitraum ist). Sinken tut sie gar nicht und über die letzten 10 -erst recht 15- Jahre zeigt der globale Durchschnittswert klar nach oben.


----------



## Doney (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Nein. Der Winter kommt jedes Jahr und ist typischerweise kälter als die anderen drei Jahreszeiten. Das ist ganz normal.



also nochmal... klimaerwärmung ist ein "GLOBALES" phänomen und es wird immer wärmer, nicht kälter...

dass regional - z.b. bei uns oder in den usa - die winter immer härter werden, is nur ein folge daraus, dass eine klimaerwärmung natürlich global mehr energie in der atmosphäre mit sich bringt... 

folglich wird das lokale wetter extremer!!! EXTREMER... aber nicht zwingend wärmer... 

sprich heiße sommer, stürme, umweltkatastrophen, aber auch härtere winter



die klimaerwärmung hinsichtlich "temperaturanstieg" kann man so allegemein wie du ndas formulierst nur global betrachten... lokale wetterereignisse haben aber komplexere ursachen (winde, strömungen etc.) die alle nur durch die globale erwärmung beeinflusst werden...

also nimm die scheuklappen ab und du wirst einsehen: soooo einfach abtun kann man das thema nicht


----------



## Icejester (10. Januar 2010)

*UO*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Selbst wenn* dem so wäre, würde es nicht reichen. Es ist schon mal in den 60-70ern eine zeitlang leicht kühler geworden, der längerfristige Trend über das 20. Jhd. ist aber trotzdem stark positiv.



Der längerfristige Trend ist aber unter anderem deshalb stark positiv, weil konsequente Messungen leider in einer außerordentlich kalten Periode begonnen haben. Wenn man einen statistischen Ausreißer als Basis nimmt, ist es nicht weiter verwunderlich, daß alle folgenden normalen Werte von diesem deutlich divergieren.



> Das Klima wird eben von vielen Faktoren beeinflusst - die Sonnenaktivität war z.B. nicht ohne Grund so lange in der Diskussion. Letztendlich kann sie nicht mehr als 10-20% der Entwicklung im letzten Jahrhundert erklären, aber damit ist sie trotzdem stark genug, um Aussetzer im Trend zu produzieren, wenn sie mal genau in Gegenrichtung verläuft. Selbst wenn man alle bekannten kurzfristigen Ursachen für eine Nicht-Erwärmung ausschließen könnte, wäre das kein Grund zur Entwarnung - nur ein Grund für weitere Forschung. Denn dass es einen Treibhauseffekt gibt, ist einfach Fakt (sonst würden wir alle erfrieren), genauso dass CO2 ein Treibhausgas ist und dass der Mensch den CO2-Gehalt deutlich über das natürliche hinaus steigert. (sowohl absolut, vor allem aber auch deutlich schneller).


Sicher gibt es einen Treibhauseffekt. Allerdings ist es meines Wissens mitnichten so, daß wir ohne ihn erfrieren würden. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, wäre es ohne ihn etwa 18°C kühler. Sicher wäre das unangenehm, aber nicht tödlich.

Abgesehen davon war der CO2-Gehalt in der Atmosphäre in der Erdgeschichte schon bis zu 20-mal höher als heute. Daß wir also dessen Gehalt über das "Natürliche" hinaus steigern, läßt sich so ohne weiteres gar nicht behaupten.



> Das heißt, es muss nach unserem Kenntnissstand eine Erwärmung geben - wenn wir keine messen würden, wäre das toll. Aber solange wir nicht erklären können, warum wir keine messen, d.h. solange wir nicht wissen, was die Kräfte ausgleichen könnte, die eine Erwärmung verursachen, solange könnten wir uns auch nicht drauf verlassen, dass dieser Mechanismus bestand hat.


Nicht minder leichtfertig ist es aber, wenn wir eine einzelne Ursache für ein komplexes Zusammenspiel mehrerer Faktoren verantwortlich machen, wobei wir gar nicht so genau wissen, ob diese einzelne Ursache wirklich die Verantwortung trägt. CO2 mag zwar vielleicht in geringem Maße zum Treibhauseffekt beitragen, ist aber wesentlich weniger wichtig als bspw. Methan oder Wasserdampf.


> *: "Wenn" - wenn man sich aber mal die NASA-Daten anguckt (und US-Regierungsstellen sind nicht gerade dafür bekannt, überzogene Klimapanik zu verbreiten):
> Die Temperatur stagniert seit fünf Jahren (was nun wirklich ein sehr kurzer Zeitraum ist). Sinken tut sie gar nicht und über die letzten 10 -erst recht 15- Jahre zeigt der globale Durchschnittswert klar nach oben.


Es stimmt zwar, daß man US-Regierungsstellen sowas in der Regel nicht vorwerfen kann. Dem Direktor des entsprechenden NASA-Instituts, James Hansen, kann man sowas hingegen sehr wohl vorwerfen.

Andere Daten , die aus Gründen der Datenintegrität vorzuziehen sind (warum, wird hier ganz gut erklärt), sprechen da eine ganz andere Sprache.



Doney schrieb:


> also nochmal... klimaerwärmung ist ein "GLOBALES" phänomen und es wird immer wärmer, nicht kälter...
> 
> also nimm die scheuklappen ab und du wirst einsehen: soooo einfach abtun kann man das thema nicht



Anhand der obigen Daten läßt sich ersehen, daß es seit 1978 pro Dekade um 0,045 °C  wärmer geworden ist. Dabei gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Nord- (Erwärmung um 0,088 °C) und Südhalbkugel (0,001 °C).

Vor dem Hintegrund solcher Daten von einer "globalen" Erwärmung zu sprechen, die gefährliche Ausmaße zu erreichen droht, mutet zumindest abenteuerlich an.

Ach so, tut mir leid, daß ich jetzt keine Zeit habe, die Daten in eine Excelgrafik zu übertagen, um Dir zu veranschaulichen, was ich meine, aber zur Not kannst Du das ja auch selber tun.


----------



## Doney (10. Januar 2010)

*Aw: Uo*

okay... ich geb auf... ruyven, bitte übernimm... ich will nicht mehr...



Icejester schrieb:


> Sicher gibt es einen Treibhauseffekt. Allerdings ist es meines Wissens mitnichten so, daß wir ohne ihn erfrieren würden. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, wäre es ohne ihn etwa 18°C kühler. Sicher wäre das unangenehm, aber nicht tödlich.



ich will nurmal darauf eingehen... du meinst also eine globale durchschnittstemperatursenkung um -18°C ist nicht tödlich???

du weißt aber schon dass dann ein großteil der nordhalbkugel mit eis bedeckt wäre...

nein was sag ich... das reicht gar nicht!!! überleg mal was du redest!!!

während der letzten eriszeit lag die globale Durchschnittstemperatur etwa 5 bis 6 K niedriger als heute... und da war schon ein grioßteil der NHK bedeckt...

und du behauptest -18°C sind nicht tödlich??????

sorry... aber wenn du so gravierende denkfehler hast, ist es schwer deinen anderen theorien überhaupt ansatzweise zu glauben, selbst wenn ich diese jetzt nicht extra überprüfe... das macht ruyven


----------



## Icejester (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Und die letzte Eiszeit haben unsere Vorfahren doch auch ganz gut überlebt, oder etwa nicht? Andernfalls wären wir ja wohl heute nicht auf der Erde.

Und 18 Grad weniger als heute lassen sich am Äquator bestimmt einigermaßen aushalten. Solange wenigstens nicht die gesamte Erde unter einem Eispanzer verschwindet, sollte es auch für das Überleben der Menschheit nicht so furchtbar eng werden.



> sorry... aber wenn du so gravierende denkfehler hast, ist es schwer deinen anderen theorien überhaupt ansatzweise zu glauben, selbst wenn ich diese jetzt nicht extra überprüfe... das macht ruyven


 Typische Reaktion desjenigen, dem nicht mehr einfällt. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Und die letzte Eiszeit haben unsere Vorfahren doch auch ganz gut überlebt, oder etwa nicht? Andernfalls wären wir ja wohl heute nicht auf der Erde.


 
Wie viele Menschen gab es denn damals und wie viele sind dabei drauf gegangen? 



Icejester schrieb:


> Und 18 Grad weniger als heute lassen sich am Äquator bestimmt einigermaßen aushalten. Solange wenigstens nicht die gesamte Erde unter einem Eispanzer verschwindet, sollte es auch für das Überleben der Menschheit nicht so furchtbar eng werden.


 
Öhm, du willst die dann rund 10 Milliarden Menschen am Äquator zusammenquetschen? 
Wie willst du das denn machen?  
Dass die Erde global betrachtet wärmer wird, kann man sehr gut an den Gletschern sehen und natürlich auch am Nordpol.
Wie stark der Mensch letztendlich daran beteiligt ist, kann niemand mit aboluter Gewissheit sagen, trotzdem scheinen sich die Menschen nicht darum zu kümmern, das konnte man in Kopenhagen sehen.


----------



## Doney (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Und die letzte Eiszeit haben unsere Vorfahren doch auch ganz gut überlebt, oder etwa nicht? Andernfalls wären wir ja wohl heute nicht auf der Erde.
> 
> Und 18 Grad weniger als heute lassen sich am Äquator bestimmt einigermaßen aushalten. Solange wenigstens nicht die gesamte Erde unter einem Eispanzer verschwindet, sollte es auch für das Überleben der Menschheit nicht so furchtbar eng werden.
> 
> Typische Reaktion desjenigen, dem nicht mehr einfällt. Schade eigentlich.



alter!!! junge... nochmal... die letzte eiszeit hat schon den fast halben planeten verschlungen!!! 

deine -18°C eiszeit ist 3mal so kalt wie diese letzte eiszeit!!!

sprich der äquator wäre vllt. grad noch so bewohnbar... doch lass ma alle menschen der welt dort hinziehn... das gibtn massaker wie du es dir nich vorstelln kannst... menschheit ade!!!

und... über die klimaerwärmungssache mit dir zu diskutiern hab ich einfach jetzt grad keine lust mehr... sorry 

wenn du den thread von vorn bis hinten durchliest denkst du anders glaub mir


----------



## Icejester (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, du willst die dann rund 10 Milliarden Menschen am Äquator zusammenquetschen?
> Wie willst du das denn machen?



Gar nicht. Das mit den 10 Mrd. hätte sich dann erstmal gegessen. Das ist ja wohl klar. Zum Überleben der Art und die anschließende Wiederbevölkerung der Erde sollten ein paar tausend - wenn nicht sogar ein paar hundert - ausreichen. Die werden schon noch Platz finde.



Doney schrieb:


> alter!!! junge... nochmal... die letzte eiszeit hat schon den fast halben planeten verschlungen!!!
> 
> deine -18°C eiszeit ist 3mal so kalt wie diese letzte eiszeit!!!
> 
> sprich der äquator wäre vllt. grad noch so bewohnbar... doch lass ma alle menschen der welt dort hinziehn... das gibtn massaker wie du es dir nich vorstelln kannst... menschheit ade!!!



s.o.


----------



## Doney (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

bna endlich unterstützt mich jemand... bitte übernimmt mal einer... ich hab kein lust mehr 

bitte slip!!!! TÖTE MICH!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Gar nicht. Das mit den 10 Mrd. hätte sich dann erstmal gegessen. Das ist ja wohl klar. Zum Überleben der Art und die anschließende Wiederbevölkerung der Erde sollten ein paar tausend - wenn nicht sogar ein paar hundert - ausreichen. Die werden schon noch Platz finde.


 
Öhm, du willst also das Überleben der Menscheit an dem Recht des Stärkeren festmachen?
Wenn also du USA, angeführt von den christlichen Rechten und der Waffenlobby, den Äquiator der Erde besetzt (wovon man ausgehen kann, denn die Europäer werden sich über die Strategie nicht einig und die Asiaten haben mit sich selbst zu tun ) werden alle entsorgt, die ihren Lehren nicht folgen (dann wirds echt hässlich ).
Am Ende haben wir dann eine gottesfürchtige Bevölkerung auf der Erde, die zwar den Spruch verbreitet, dass nur Gott leben nehmen kann, aber gleichzeitig überall die Todesstrafe ansetzt, wenn man sich außerhalb der Regeln befindet.
Nö, danke, in so einer Welt will ich nicht leben. 



Doney schrieb:


> bitte slip!!!! TÖTE MICH!!!!


 
Moment... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doney (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, du willst also das Überleben der Menscheit an dem Recht des Stärkeren festmachen?
> Wenn also du USA, angeführt von den christlichen Rechten und der Waffenlobby, den Äquiator der Erde besetzt (wovon man ausgehen kann, denn die Europäer werden sich über die Strategie nicht einig und die Asiaten haben mit sich selbst zu tun ) werden alle entsorgt, die ihren Lehren nicht folgen (dann wirds echt hässlich ).
> Am Ende haben wir dann eine gottesfürchtige Bevölkerung auf der Erde, die zwar den Spruch verbreitet, dass nur Gott leben nehmen kann, aber gleichzeitig überall die Todesstrafe ansetzt, wenn man sich außerhalb der Regeln befindet.
> Nö, danke, in so einer Welt will ich nicht leben.
> ...


danke dass du mich getötet hast... denn dein szenarion is echt grausam... 

alles christen? pfui


----------



## akaEmpty (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Es macht leider keinen großen Sinn, ohne vorher jedem einzelnen klarzumachen, wie "Klima" funktioniert, darüber zu einen Disput zu führen... wüßte jeder hier, welche Faktoren alle eine Rolle beim Weltklima spielen und was alles damit zusammenhängt, wären hier auch alle derselben Meinung!
Es geht z.B. nicht einzig und allein um CO²-Ausstoß bzw. um die "Gifte", die wir in die Umwelt pumpen, sondern in gleichem Maße auch darum, wie Systeme zerstört werden, die maßgeblich an der Regulierung des Klimas beteiligt sind - z.B. Regenwald oder das Gleichgewicht der Tier und Pflanzenwelt in unseren Meeren... Dieses System - NATUR - ist so unglaublich diffizil, daß kleinste Veränderungen riesige Auswirkungen haben können (so z.B. ein Unterschied der globalen Durchschnittstemperatur von nur wenigen Grad), denn alles hängt zusammen und baut aufeinander auf. 

Also nochmal: wer das Thema in's lächerliche zieht oder verharmlost, ist sich nicht darüber bewußt, in was für einer Welt wir leben... Diese Welt hat sich über eine unglaublich lange Zeit entwickelt und eingependelt und wir betrachten alles als selbstverständlich, ohne den Hauch einer Ahnung, und bewegen uns in dieser wunderbaren und ebenso zerbrechlichen Welt wie der sprichwörtliche Elefant im Porzellanladen. 

Letztendlich ist es zwar so, daß die Natur keine Zerstörung kennt, sondern nur Veränderung, aber uns Menschen könnte diese Veränderung an den Rande der Existenz treiben!

Jeder einzelne sollte in sich kehren und sich gut überlegen, ob das bißchen, was wir technischen Fortschritt nennen, es wirklich wert ist, unsere Existenz auf's Spiel zu setzen.
Die heutigen Technologien sind nichts weiter, als Weiterentwicklungen der ersten technischen Errungenschaften vom Beginn des Industriezeitalters! 
Der WAHRE technische Fortschritt, wird der sein, der es uns ermöglicht, in Einklang mit der Natur zu leben.


----------



## Icejester (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, du willst also das Überleben der Menscheit an dem Recht des Stärkeren festmachen?



Das habe ich nie gesagt.


> Wenn also du USA, angeführt von den christlichen Rechten und der Waffenlobby, den Äquiator der Erde besetzt (wovon man ausgehen kann, denn die Europäer werden sich über die Strategie nicht einig und die Asiaten haben mit sich selbst zu tun ) werden alle entsorgt, die ihren Lehren nicht folgen (dann wirds echt hässlich ).
> Am Ende haben wir dann eine gottesfürchtige Bevölkerung auf der Erde, die zwar den Spruch verbreitet, dass nur Gott leben nehmen kann, aber gleichzeitig überall die Todesstrafe ansetzt, wenn man sich außerhalb der Regeln befindet.


Das wäre nur eines von vielen denkbaren Szenarien.

Vielleicht findet man sich ja auch einfach damit ab, daß eben alles mal ein Ende hat. Auch die eigene Zivilisation.


> Nö, danke, in so einer Welt will ich nicht leben.


Keine Sorge. Das wirst Du wahrscheinlich genauso wenig wie ich müssen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2010)

*Aw: Uo*

Ich hab mal ein bißchen Privatunterhaltung entfernt 




Icejester schrieb:


> Der längerfristige Trend ist aber unter anderem deshalb stark positiv, weil konsequente Messungen leider in einer außerordentlich kalten Periode begonnen haben. Wenn man einen statistischen Ausreißer als Basis nimmt, ist es nicht weiter verwunderlich, daß alle folgenden normalen Werte von diesem deutlich divergieren.



Könntest du diesen wachsweichen Schwachsinn (?) bitte anhand von Daten präsentieren/belegen? (oder unterlassen)

Einzelwerte, die sich nach statistischen Kriterien als "Ausreißer" aussortieren lassen könnten, gibt es in den mir bekannten Klimadaten jedenfalls nicht und der aktuelle Temperaturverlauf stellt weder eine Angleichung an ein früheres, wärmeres Niveau dar noch gibt es in der Vergangenheit einen vergleichbaren Temperaturabfall, der als Startpunkt für deine "außerordentlich" kalte Periode dienen könnte. (was auch immer du damit meinst)



> Sicher gibt es einen Treibhauseffekt. Allerdings ist es meines Wissens mitnichten so, daß wir ohne ihn erfrieren würden. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, wäre es ohne ihn etwa 18°C kühler. Sicher wäre das unangenehm, aber nicht tödlich.



18°C weniger wären für "uns", ausgehend von 9°C Durchschnittstemperatur in Deutschland, definitiv keine Bedingungen, unter denen sich Leben bilden würde. De facto sind es aber auch nicht "18 Grad weniger", wie du verbreitest, sondern -18°C. Viel Spaß im Kampf ums Überleben.



> Abgesehen davon war der CO2-Gehalt in der Atmosphäre in der Erdgeschichte schon bis zu 20-mal höher als heute.



Abgesehen davon, dass dieses "20 fach" auf extrem ungenauen Daten beruht (andere Untersuchungen haben für die gleichen Zeiträume schon etwas im Beriech von 1,5-2 fach ermittelt), war das zu einem Zeitpunkt, als es an Land noch nicht einmal Pflanzen gab.
Es dürfte im Interesse der Menschheit sein, die Zustände von damals nicht 1:1 wieder auf"leben" zu lassen. (Wenn man für "Natur" mal die Bedeutung annimmt, die das Wort z.B. beim "Naturschutz" hat -nämlich belebte Natur-, dann lässt sich das auch nicht mehr als "natürlich" im gebräuchlichen Sinne bezeichnen. Die Geschwindigkeit der derzeitigen Änderung erst recht nicht)




> Nicht minder leichtfertig ist es aber, wenn wir eine einzelne Ursache für ein komplexes Zusammenspiel mehrerer Faktoren verantwortlich machen, wobei wir gar nicht so genau wissen, ob diese einzelne Ursache wirklich die Verantwortung trägt. CO2 mag zwar vielleicht in geringem Maße zum Treibhauseffekt beitragen, ist aber wesentlich weniger wichtig als bspw. Methan oder Wasserdampf.



In seinem Gesamtumfang ist es wichtiger, als Methan. Wasserdampf hat einen höheren Anteil (afaik aber ein geringes Potential für weitere Steigerungen, zumal H20 bei Kondensation auch sichtbare Strahlung wirkungsvoll abschirmt), seine Bildung hängt jedoch direkt von der Temperatur und nicht von einem direkt für Menschen beeinflussbaren Faktor ab -> CO2 ist die Schraube, an der wir drehen.



> Andere Daten , die aus Gründen der Datenintegrität vorzuziehen sind (warum, wird hier ganz gut erklärt), sprechen da eine ganz andere Sprache.



Das würde ich so nicht sagen, im Gegenteil. Sie zeigen ebenfalls einen Anstieg, insbesondere die letzten 9-10 Jahre heben sich im 5-Jahresschnitt deutlich von den vorrangegangenen Jahrzehnten ab.(für viel mehr reicht der Datensatz auch nicht). Hast du einen Link, nach welchem Verfahren dieser Datensatz ermittelt wurde? (oder auch nur welche Einheiten er verwendet?)
Die Vorwürfe, die du gegen die NASA-Daten erhebst sind jedenfalls entweder erlogen oder vollkommen veraltet. Nicht einmal die Baseline stimmt und das Verfahren ist mitlerweile auch ein anderes, u.a. werden die vom Autor deines zweiten Links bevorzugten Satellitendaten mit berücksichtigt.



> Vor dem Hintegrund solcher Daten von einer "globalen" Erwärmung zu sprechen, die gefährliche Ausmaße zu erreichen droht, mutet zumindest abenteuerlich an.



Stimmt. Aus einem gerade mal 30 Jahre umfassenden Datensatz Prognosen herleiten zu wollen, wäre in der Tat abenteuerlich - weswegen ich mich auch Frage, wieso du diesen Datensatz vorziehst und was du uns mit diesem Abenteuer sagen willst?

Ach so, tut mir leid, daß ich jetzt keine Zeit habe, die Daten in eine Excelgrafik zu übertagen, um Dir zu veranschaulichen, was ich meine, aber zur Not kannst Du das ja auch selber tun.[/QUOTE]

In Zukunft wäre es nett, wenn du die Zeit finden würdest.
Denn meine Zeit ist auch denkbar knapp und das plotten von unzureichenden Daten, die im Rahmen ihrer Aussagekraft eher noch eine Bestätigung denn ein Wiederspruch zu meinen bisherigen Ausführungen ist, ist definitiv nichts, für das ich weiterhin andere Dinge verschieben möchte.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (11. Januar 2010)

*Aw: Uo*



Icejester schrieb:


> .................
> Andere Daten , die aus Gründen der Datenintegrität vorzuziehen sind (warum, wird hier ganz gut erklärt), sprechen da eine ganz andere Sprache.
> ..............................
> Vor dem Hintegrund solcher Daten von einer "globalen" Erwärmung zu sprechen, die gefährliche Ausmaße zu erreichen droht, *mutet zumindest abenteuerlich an.*


 
Es abzutun und zu negieren, mutet dafür nicht nur gefährlich an, sondern *ist* gefährlich.

Mal nur für Deutschland:
Wetter und Klima - Deutscher Wetterdienst -- Startseite

weiterführende Links:
Weather and Climate - Deutscher Wetterdienst -- Klimadatenzentrum-GSNMC

Ich beziehe mich lieber auf offizielle und nachvollziehbare Quellen. Viel Spaß bei der Recherche. Und sorry, dass ich es dir nicht in Exceltabellen aufbereite ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Das habe ich nie gesagt.


 
Hast du aber schon, denn etwas anders als das kann man aus diesem Text nicht ableiten....


> Das mit den 10 Mrd. hätte sich dann erstmal gegessen. Das ist ja wohl klar


 
Wenns wirklich mal knüppeldick kommen sollte (und das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit), dann wird genau das eintreten, was man aus den Endzeitfilmen immer so kennt.



Icejester schrieb:


> Das wäre nur eines von vielen denkbaren Szenarien.


 
Dann sag mir mal ein paar andere von deinen vielen denkbaren Szenarien. 


Icejester schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet man sich ja auch einfach damit ab, daß eben alles mal ein Ende hat. Auch die eigene Zivilisation.


 
Muss man ja eben nicht, solange man in der Lage ist, die Sache noch zum guten zu bewegen.


Icejester schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Das wirst Du wahrscheinlich genauso wenig wie ich müssen.


 
Mag sein, was ist aber mit meinen Kindern und deren Kindern?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Hier mal eine kleine Aussicht darauf, wie sich ein weiteres Szenario gestalten könnte. Das Hauptaugenmerk liegt beim Zertifikatehandel, den schon längst die Großen der Finanzbranche als neuen Spielplatz für sich entdeckt haben.

Ist etwas lang, aber wer die Hintergründe der geplatzten Investmentblasen der jüngeren Vergangenheit kennt oder sich dafür interessiert, bekommt hier einen schönen Überblick, wie man aus Sch...e funkelnde Nuggets macht....

Ein Hoch den Lobbyisten und Abkassierern!
Da sage noch mal Einer, dass das System nicht funktioniert... Hah! 

Hier gehts zum Artikel bei heise.de: TP: Karbonkapitalismus


----------



## hzdriver (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Also ich erkläre Euch das mal so kurz und einfach ! Unsere bekannte Welt wird untergehen , im Mief , Dreck , Müll ! Viren , Bakterien , Umweltveränderungen werden alles zerstören.
Irgendwo überlebt ein Häufchen Eingeborener auf einer Insel , werden die Welt wieder besiedeln und berichten von der Sintflut , den toten Fischen , roten Flüssen und vom Untergang Atlantis / Eurasien .
In tausend Jahren , was ist das schon , findet man nix mehr von uns !
Uns Welt - und Naturbeherschern , wir gehen unter , nicht die Natur !
Nimmt eine Spezies überhand , entzieht Sie sich automatisch die Lebensgrundlage und verschwindet !
Kurz und knapp , WIR RETTEN GAR NIX !


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



hzdriver schrieb:


> ...............
> Unsere bekannte Welt wird untergehen ,.......
> Kurz und knapp , WIR RETTEN GAR NIX !


 
Es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten --- aber leider schaffen (lt. statistischen Berechnungsmodellen) nur wenige Spezies den jeweiligen Sprung in die "nächste Ebene". Ob wir dazu gehören, hängt nicht von Politikern oder der Wirtschaft oder den Finanzmärkten ab, sondern von jedem einzelnen Menschen, seinem Umgang mit den Mitmenschen sowie der Natur und ihren Ressourcen.

Die Menschheit braucht noch einige Sprünge um den Wechsel vom vernunftbegabten Tier zum vernunftgesteuerten Wesen zu bewältigen.

Auch ich kann in solchen Zeiten keine hoffnungsvolle Prognose abgeben. Es ist durchaus möglich, dass wir scheitern - aber mal ehrlich: wir haben gar Option. Und in dem Zusammenhang halte ich noch immer den Selbsterhaltungstrieb für den wichtigsten und kräftigsten Ansporn.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Das Problem ist, dass der Selbsterhaltungstrieb beim Individuum angreift, nicht auf Artniveau und das diejenigen Dinge, die beidem dienen würden, um ein vielfaches komplexer sind, als diejenigen, die dem ersten dienen und letzterem schaden.
(Oder anders: Es gibt noch immer genug Menschen, die bewusst ihren Mitmenschen direkt Schaden zufügen, um sich selbst zu berreichern. Von solchen Personen ist nicht zu erwarten, dass sie sich im Interesse der Menschheit in eine Thematik einarbeiten, deren Bearbeitung nicht umsonst tausende unserer intelligensten Mitmenschen vollzeit-beschäftigt, um dann ihr handeln daran auszurichten)


----------



## xXPhilippXx (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

zum Glück verändert sich das Klima ja zum allerersten Mal im Laufe der Geschichte

Gab eh nur eine Eiszeit .. und .. damals sind sie auch nicht ausgeflippt weils wärmer wurde .. 

und ja das Bsp ist ein bisschen 

Will damit nur ausdrücken, dass sich das Klima immer schon verändert hat und dies auch weiterhin tun wird.. egal was der Mensch dagegen versucht zu unternehmen .. 
manche dinge sind einfach nicht beeinflussbar

Ja da kann ich nur zustimmen. 
Gibt leider viel zu viele solcher Menschen die sich am Leid bzw Schmerz Anderer bereichern !


----------



## Väinämöinen (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



xXPhilippXx schrieb:


> zum Glück verändert sich das Klima ja zum allerersten Mal im Laufe der Geschichte
> 
> Gab eh nur eine Eiszeit .. und .. damals sind sie auch nicht ausgeflippt weils wärmer wurde ..
> 
> ...


Es hat glaub noch nie jemand bestritten, dass es schon immer Klimaschwankungen gab und auch weiterhin geben wird. Die Sache ist nur, dass es aktuell sehr viel schneller geht, als das bei natürlichen Klimaveränderungen normalerweise der Fall ist und das ist sehr wohl unser Einfluss und langfristig außerdem ein enormes Problem.
Wenn du also nicht noch ein paar überzeugendere Argumente hast, kannst du dir die Unterstellung mit der Geldmacherei in Zukunft bitte sparen.


----------



## Doney (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

naja eigentlich... genaugenommen is ja nur die wahrscheinliochkeit ziemlich groß dass es durch den menschen so weit gekommen ist 

sicher kann man sich nie sein

es besteht immer noch die winzige wahrscheinlichkeit dass wir ein winziges detail ein winziges bisschen übersehen haben und sich in zehn jahren das klima wieder beruhigt 

ich frag mich bloß wie klein diese wahrscheinlichkeit wirklich ist... 

kurz... alles was von den wissenschaftlern besagt wird sind vermutungen und somit reine stochastik... doch scheint es bei näherer betrachtung aller werte, statistiken und trends offensichtlich dass es der mensch ist!!!!

also hier will keiner geld machen oder sonst was... dann würde nämlich umgekehrt behauptet werden dass zuwenig CO² probleme macht und wir eifrig weiter kohle, öl und co. verbrennen müssen 

die geldtheorie macht also keinen sinn...

kurz: alle die sagen wir müssen was unternehmen haben recht - das risiko ist zu groß
und alle die es leugnen setzen so auf ein rennpferd mit vier gebrochenen beinen


----------



## EinarN (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Es hat glaub noch nie jemand bestritten, dass es schon immer Klimaschwankungen gab und auch weiterhin geben wird. Die Sache ist nur, dass es aktuell sehr viel schneller geht, als das bei natürlichen Klimaveränderungen normalerweise der Fall ist und das ist sehr wohl unser Einfluss und langfristig außerdem ein enormes Problem.
> Wenn du also nicht noch ein paar überzeugendere Argumente hast, kannst du dir die Unterstellung mit der Geldmacherei in Zukunft bitte sparen.



NE !

Es passiert in ein 2100 jahrestackt (+ / -) immer wieder seit dieses planet existiert.
Es geht nicht schneller und auch nicht langsamer egal wie fiel einige politiker es behaupten um weitere abzock gründe zu finden.
nicht mal GOTT MERKEL schaft was mit Ihre Agenda 2010. Ihre Behauptung damit die Globale Klimaerwärmung mit 2°C zu Senken ist HUMBUG.

Dieses planet, da es sich um der eigenen Achse Dreht SCHWÄNT es auch.
Jede Axschwänkung änderung findet in ein 2100 Jahrestackt Stat. Die Letzte Schwankung mit Klimatische änderngen fand Statt im Jahr 0000 nach Unsere Jahreszählung. Nun sind 2010 Jahre Vorbei, sind noch 90 Übrig und die Schwankung geht Bereitz los und für den Nächsten 90 Jahre wird es immer Häftiger. 
90 Jahre in das Leben des Planeten ist NICHTS und nun Merken wir das Eben. 
Sobald diese 90 Jahre Vorbei sind, KNALLTS mit oder ohne uns und dann Beruigt es sich wieder für weitere 2100 Jahre.
diese Axschwankung von L nach R und zurück in leichte Kreisform fürt auch zu Magnetpolen Enderungen und Schwankungen.

Um das Selbst zu TESTEN, Nimmt mal ein KREISELL, dreht diesen und läst Ihn los. Ihr wird Sehen das die eigene Axe nicht Statisch Stabil ist sondern diese Schwänkt leicht klreisformig nach Links u. Rechts.
Nun Stellt euch das auf planetarischen Niveau for jedoch wesentlich Langsamer.

Die Einzige Möglichkeit dieses zu Stoppen währe die Planetarische Drehung zu ANHALTEN. 
Mal Sehen welcher politiker das Wohl Schaffen wird und welche STEUERGELDER dafür wohl Notwendig sind 

@ Doney

Diese Gesammte Klima Geschihte ist eine GELD ABZOCK QUELLE und nichts Anderes genau so wie der WELT UNTERGANG + COMPUTER COLLAPS im Jahr 2000 War.

Wissenschaftler, Helseher Alle Behaupteten das Die Computern Welt Weit Abkacken beim Millenium Wechsel im Jahr 2000.
Man Verkaufte NUTZLOSE TEST SOFTWARE in Miliarden Höhe. Es Herste Fast Panik und........................
Ist was Passiert? NEIN ! Es ist nichts Passiert!
Ausser das Einige Milionäre Wurden auf unsere kosten, BLÖDHEIT und Gut Gleubigkeit.
Nun Wiederholt sich das Spilhien.


----------



## Burkuntu (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Schmelzen nicht gerade die Polkappen ab 
Es wird also Zeit umzuziehen ... an die bald sonnigen, warmen Pole.
Die Eiszeit kann dann gerne in Europa bleiben


----------



## Sash (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

auf jedenfall sollte man im navi checken das das haus wenigstens 50m über meereshöhe liegt. sonst wirds nass..


----------



## EinarN (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Klar !

Skyfahren in der Sahara, Ballerman am Nordpol.

Damit könnte man mit eine 60% Warscheinlichkeit rechnen und was NAVI Betrifft, auf den wurde ich mich dann nicht Mehr Verlassen weil es kann sein mit eine 80% Warscheinlickeit das bei den Magnetpol Änderungen das, Das ding dich in der Alpen Wüste Schikt anstat Ballerman Nordpol weil es nicht mehr Richtig Funktioniert.

Bis dahin jedoch fleisig Datensichern auf DVDs weil wen es Soweit ist, kann es sein das plötzlich sich ale Elektromotoren (Festplatten Inklusive) sich Verkehrt Herum Dreghen und dann weis ich nicht ob es noch mit den Digitalen Bilder auf der HDD oder Filme aus der Vergangenheit noch Klappt.


----------



## Sash (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

sorry, ein navi bekommt seine daten über zig satelliten die im orbit sind, und nicht übers magnetfeld der erde.


----------



## EinarN (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Sash schrieb:


> sorry, ein navi bekommt seine daten über zig satelliten die im orbit sind, und nicht übers magnetfeld der erde.


und Die Datenübetragung wird vom Magnetfeld Beeinflüsst genau so wie die Radiowellen. Was nun ?
Es kann auch sein das Du keine Satelitten mehr hast weil diese werden im Orbit auch dank Anzihungskraft / Magnetfeld der Erde Festgehalten.
Daran schon Gedacht?


----------



## Burkuntu (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Ein Navi stört sich nicht am Erdmagnetfeld 
Für falsch herum drehende Festplatten müßte mal einer eine Konvertierungssoftware schreiben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Burkuntu schrieb:


> Schmelzen nicht gerade die Polkappen ab
> Es wird also Zeit umzuziehen ... an die bald sonnigen, warmen Pole.
> Die Eiszeit kann dann gerne in Europa bleiben



Der Nordpol ist stellenweise im Sommer eisfrei. Wie du sicherlich weist, ist der aber auch landfrei.
Die Antarktis ist, aufgrund ihrer isolierten Lage und der deutlich niedrigeren Ausgangstemperatur bislang stabil. Da Eis bewegt sich zwar schneller, aber nimmt noch nicht wirklich ab. (es gibt auch Modelle, die besagen, dass es mehr werden könnte - wenn die Temperatur von -30 auf -20°C steigt, dann herrscht immer noch kein Tauwetter. Wenn das aber mit allgemein mehr Niederschlag einhergeht, könnte die Bilanz unterm Strich positiv sein)

Was gerade fleißig in Auflösung ist, ist der grönländische Eisschild.




EinarN schrieb:


> NE !
> 
> Es passiert in ein 2100 jahrestackt (+ / -) immer wieder seit dieses planet existiert. Es geht nicht schneller und auch nicht langsamer



Hast DU eine Quelle für derartige Behauptungen, die in diesem Thread ein gefühltes 100mal aufgestellt waren, aber jedesmal ~frei erfunden waren?

Ich hoffe mal, denn ansonsten liegt dein Post irgendwo zwischen Spam und bewusster Irreführung.



> nicht mal GOTT MERKEL schaft was mit Ihre Agenda 2010. Ihre Behauptung damit die Globale Klimaerwärmung mit 2°C zu Senken ist HUMBUG.



So als kleiner Bildungsausflug:
Die "Agenda 2010" ist eine Umstrukturierung von Arbeitsmarkt und Sozialsystemen (z.B. HartzIV) unter der Schröderregierung. Sie hat weder etwas mit Merkel noch mit Klimaschutz zu tun, auch nichts mit dem Lippenbekenntnissen der Union zu irgendwelchen Klimazielen in fernen Wahlperioden.


P.S.:
Ich möchte auch noch einmal daran erinnern, dass -laut Regeln- die Sprache in diesem Forum Deutsch ist. Das schließt ein gewisses Maß an Rechtschreibung mit ein.


----------



## Burkuntu (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Häufen sich nicht 2012 alle möglichen Ereignisse 
Das kann noch spannend werden 
Also die schönen neuen Moddings lieber erst mal EMV-fest machen


----------



## stefan.net82 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

wird unsere planet weiter so behandelt, wie wir es in den letzten 100-150 jahren getan haben, dann wird die erde in nicht allzu ferner zukunft ein weiterer lebloser asteroid im weltall sein, meiner meinung nach.

der planet ist schätzungsweise vor mehreren milliarden jahren entstanden. wie lange gibt es den "modernen menschen"? höchstens seit 30000 jährchen! das ist in relation gesehen ein kurzer augenblick. trotzdem gelingt es der spezies mensch, in dieser lächerlich kurzer zeit, viele organismen völlig auszurotten, wälder ohne chance auf erholung abzuholzen, meere leerzufischen, das klima weltweit zu verändern, etc...man braucht kein experte sein, um prognosen für die zukunft unseres planeten aufzustellen!

hab mal wo den satz gehört: "der mensch geht mit dem planeten erde um, als ob er noch mehrere andere als reserve in der tasche hätte!"-kann dem eigentlich nichts mehr hinzufügen...


----------



## Burkuntu (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> ........
> 
> hab mal wo den satz gehört: "der mensch geht mit dem planeten erde um, als ob er noch mehrere andere als reserve in der tasche hätte!"-kann dem eigentlich nichts mehr hinzufügen...



Deshalb gibt es ja die Vorbereitungen für die Mars-Missionen 
... schon mal nach einem neuen Plätzchen Ausschau halten


----------



## EinarN (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast DU eine Quelle für derartige Behauptungen, die in diesem Thread ein gefühltes 100mal aufgestellt waren, aber jedesmal ~frei erfunden waren?


Ja.
Film ZEITGEIST, Kapittel 1, gleich nach den Religion / Glauben Bericht, die Aufklärung zu den "Großen Jahren" Sternzeichen Jahr genannt auch "ERRA" was jede 2100 Jahre Wechselt und es dabei zu diese Erdbewegungzustände Kommt.
Das zusammen mit den Video Berichten den klimatologen was auf YouTube zu finden Sind + Das Momentane klimatologiste Ereigniss, stimmen 1:1 Überein.
Du musst dir nur zeit nehmen und es dir Ansehen.

Ich habe beide Zeitgeist Teile Auf DVD. 
Ich weis nicht ob es Erlaubt ist Auszüge davon irgendwo zu Uppen und in Forums Posten. Ich wurde es Gerne tun.



> So als kleiner Bildungsausflug:
> Die "Agenda 2010" ist eine Umstrukturierung von Arbeitsmarkt und Sozialsystemen (z.B. HartzIV) unter der Schröderregierung. Sie hat weder etwas mit Merkel noch mit Klimaschutz zu tun, auch nichts mit dem Lippenbekenntnissen der Union zu irgendwelchen Klimazielen in fernen Wahlperioden.


selbstverständlich. 
Jedoch Merkel Sagte Selbst in TV das in der Agenda 2010 Dieses vorhaben mit einbezogen sei.

@ Burkuntu



> Häufen sich nicht 2012 alle möglichen Ereignisse


Haste wohl den 2012 zu Oft Gesehen was?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



EinarN schrieb:


> und Die Datenübetragung wird vom Magnetfeld Beeinflüsst genau so wie die Radiowellen. Was nun ?
> Es kann auch sein das Du keine Satelitten mehr hast weil diese werden im Orbit auch dank Anzihungskraft / Magnetfeld der Erde Festgehalten.
> Daran schon Gedacht?


 
Öhm.... warte ich gehe mal eben in den Keller.....

(angekommen)... 

....
so, jetzt bin ich wieder oben.. 

Hast du eine ungefähre Ahnung, wie unglaublich schwach das Magnetfeld der Erde ist? 
Halte mal ein Eisenstück in die Luft. Was zieht dran? doch eher die Schwerkraft als ein Magnetfeld, oder? 
Die Satelliten werden von der Erde angezogen, richtig, die Satteliten ziehen aber auch mit ihrer Schwerkraft die Erde an.
So kreisen die Satelliten und die Erde um einen gemeinsamen Schwerpunkt, was Erde und Mond und Erde und Sonne auch machen.
Das Magnetfeld hat da nichts zu tun, es stört auch die Datenübertragung nicht.
Das passiert bei starken Sonnenstrahlung, wenn geladene Partikel die Atmonsphäre treffen (und damit auch die Satelliten).



Burkuntu schrieb:


> Häufen sich nicht 2012 alle möglichen Ereignisse


 
Jep, es gibt noch mehr schlechte Kinofilme. 



EinarN schrieb:


> Ja.
> Film ZEITGEIST, Kapittel 1, gleich nach den Religion / Glauben Bericht, die Aufklärung zu den "Großen Jahren" Sternzeichen Jahr genannt auch "ERRA" was jede 2100 Jahre Wechselt und es dabei zu diese Erdbewegungzustände Kommt.


 
Öhm... dazu muss ich nichts mehr sagen, oder? 
Wer an so einen Unsinn glaubt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## EinarN (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm... dazu muss ich nichts mehr sagen, oder?
> Wer an so einen Unsinn glaubt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


Ich weis nicht ob das Tatsächlich so ein Unsinn ist.
Der Grösste unsin der Menschheit wird genau in Zeitgeist Aufgeklärt und das ist ..... RELIGION und GLAUBEN.
Die Gröste Verarsche seit das Menschliche Dasein wofür auch heute noch Sinlose Krige geführt werden und Unschuldige den Löffel Abgeben müssen.

Der Man mit den Großen bart was da Oben (am Klo) Hockt, Jede Bestraft was die 10 Gebote nicht einhält aber..... ER LIEBT DICH   

Das ist Sodermassen geil der Abschnitt das Ich jedes mahl mich krichen muss vor Lachen.
Das Die Über- Techologisierte Menscheit im Jahr 2010 noch in Solche MERCHIEN Blödsinne wie GOTT / RELIGION glaubt ist nicht zu Fassen und denen ist es Tatsächlich nicht mehr zu Helfen.
Wen ich da jeden Sontag morgen diese Sinlose Lermbelästigung Gebimmele wie im Mittelalter Hören muss, dabei noch irgendwelche sehe was Dahin Latschen, Diesess Zeug Begaffen und Selbstgesräche führen, denke Ich mir mein Teil da hier haben wohl Sämtliche psihiater Grundsäzlich Versagt.
Ist aber ein Anderes Thema


----------



## Burkuntu (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Den Film habe ich nicht gesehen, aber was ist hiermit 
Nasa Warns Of Super Solar Storm 2012  Socio-Economics History Blog


----------



## stefan.net82 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Burkuntu schrieb:


> Deshalb gibt es ja die Vorbereitungen für die Mars-Missionen
> ... schon mal nach einem neuen Plätzchen Ausschau halten


 
also ich würde lieber am mond phobos meine hütte aufschlagen, als auf einem kleinen braunen schokoriegel mit caramelfüllung!


----------



## EinarN (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Burkuntu schrieb:


> Den Film habe ich nicht gesehen, aber was ist hiermit
> Nasa Warns Of Super Solar Storm 2012  Socio-Economics History Blog


Ja, Klar.

Zu erst Kommt der Film, dann die Plötzlichen (biene)MAIA vorhersagen, Nun Setzt NASA noch eins Drauf 

Das gleiche war wie das klimawandel Geblubere Angefangen hat.

Zu erst der Film THE DAY AFTER TOMOROW wo Alles Festfriert, dan Plözlich Hies es ... Auwaiaaa.... Klimawandel Kommt (Mit VERALTETE Aufzeichnungen auf Zerkrazten Celuloyd film aus den 70ern mit immer ein und den Selber Einsamer eissbär auf der Eisscholle + Zusammen Brechende Eisklötze) + 15 möglicherweise Gekaufte Wissenschaftler und zum schluss schneeeeeel ECOSTEUER EINFÜHREN 

Hey, Leute ! 
Merkt ihr es noch immer nicht was da Abgeht oder wolt Ihr es einfach nicht? 

Ich am jeden fahl Ignoriere alldas und warte auf der *ALIEN INVASION* was kommen wird


----------



## Burkuntu (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Den Sonnenfleckenzyklus kenne ich ganz gut von der Funkerei her 
Wenn das Erdmagnetfeld wegen der vielleicht beginnenden Umpolung gerade geschwächt ist und die Sonne zu diesem Zeitpunkt einen ordendlichen Puups läßt, wird es spannend hier.
Die vielen Überlandleitungen bilden eine wunderbar große Antenne und speisen dann ordendlich Energie in die Kraftwerke zurück, die dann wegen Überspannung abschalten ... und wir kramen dann nach Teelichtern


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Burkuntu schrieb:


> Den Film habe ich nicht gesehen, aber was ist hiermit
> Nasa Warns Of Super Solar Storm 2012 Socio-Economics History Blog


 
Gar nichts ist damit. Sowas kann man nicht 3 Jahre vorhersagen.


----------



## Burkuntu (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Der Sonnenfleckenzyklus ist ziemlich gut bekannt 
Sonnenfleck ? Wikipedia


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Und was hat jetzt der Zyklus mit einer Vorhersage für einen bestimmten Ausbruch zu tun?
Schon mal versucht einen Vulkanausbruch vorherzusagen?


----------



## Burkuntu (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Das hat etwas mit meinem momentanen Hardwaremangel zu tun 
Ich würde jetzt sonst am PC schrauben, statt am Nachthimmel nach Sonnenflecken zu suchen


----------



## EinarN (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Burkuntu schrieb:


> Den Sonnenfleckenzyklus kenne ich ganz gut von der Funkerei her
> Wenn das Erdmagnetfeld wegen der vielleicht beginnenden Umpolung gerade geschwächt ist und die Sonne zu diesem Zeitpunkt einen ordendlichen Puups läßt, wird es spannend hier.
> Die vielen Überlandleitungen bilden eine wunderbar große Antenne und speisen dann ordendlich Energie in die Kraftwerke zurück, die dann wegen Überspannung abschalten ... und wir kramen dann nach Teelichtern


Gaaaaanz früher gab ein ein Reporter tonbandgerät was sich MAIHAK nannte. 
Dieses Existerte Bevor die Batterie Erfunden wurde. Um Damit tonaufzeichnungen zu machen und Stom zu haben, Hatte dieses Gerät ein DINAMO mit eine Kurbel.
Da müsste man ganz Schon KURBELN um ein Gespräch auf zu zeichen.

Man Könnte Vorsichtshalber das Sistem für den PC oder Notebook Übernehmen falls es soweit kommt die Teelichtern aus zu Krempeln.

Anschliesend für eine Email schön Fleisig KURBELN


----------



## Burkuntu (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Schönes Teil .... aber schon recht modern 
Das fing weit vorher mit der Aufzeichnung auf einem Stahldraht an 
Um einen core i 7 anzukurbeln braucht es schon ein gutes Getriebe ... um auf die Gigaherzen zu kommen


----------



## EinarN (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



Burkuntu schrieb:


> Schönes Teil .... aber schon recht modern


Ich weis.





> Das fing weit vorher mit der Aufzeichnung auf einem Stahldraht an


Dratspulen bekommste heute noch zu kaufen wen du weist wo suchen 
Wurde das auch gut alls DATA STREAMER zu Gebrauchen 


> Um einen core i 7 anzukurbeln braucht es schon ein gutes Getriebe ... um auf die Gigaherzen zu kommen


Da kurbelt eben die gesammte Famillie iin wechselschiht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



EinarN schrieb:


> Ja.
> Film ZEITGEIST, Kapittel 1, gleich nach den Religion / Glauben Bericht, die Aufklärung zu den "Großen Jahren" Sternzeichen Jahr genannt auch "ERRA" was jede 2100 Jahre Wechselt und es dabei zu diese Erdbewegungzustände Kommt.



oha... Wenn das Kapitel zum Klima genauso viel Stuß erhält, wie die paar Minuten, die ich mir im Rahmen der 9/11-Diskussion angetan hab, dann gute Nacht.
Da das ohnehin nur eine Sekundärquelle ist und ich keine Lust habe, noch mehr Zeit auf darauf zu verschwenden: Auf welchen Primärquellen bauen die aufgestellten Behauptungen auf?



> Ich weis nicht ob es Erlaubt ist Auszüge davon irgendwo zu Uppen und in Forums Posten. Ich wurde es Gerne tun.



Nö, DVDs online zu stellen ist in aller Regel nicht erlaubt.
Zeitgeist ist aber afaik komplett auf Youtube zu finden, du musst nur wissen, welcher der Schnipsel der passende ist. (ich würde aber weiterhin Textquellen vorziehen. Die lassen sich einfach schneller auswerten und populistische Hetze wie Zeitgeist weist ohnehin eine extrem geringe Dichte von überprüfbaren Informationen auf)




EinarN schrieb:


> Ja, Klar.
> 
> Zu erst Kommt der Film, dann die Plötzlichen (biene)MAIA vorhersagen, Nun Setzt NASA noch eins Drauf
> 
> ...



(mal wieder) eine kleine chronologische Auffrischung, wie sich die Ereignisse in der Realität abgespielt haben
1. Wissenschaftler stellen fest, dass es eine Klimaerwärmung gibt
2. Ökosteuer wird in Deutschland eingeführt
3. Medien fangen an, sich für den abschmelzenden Nordpol zu interessieren (mit alten und mit neuen Aufnahmen von Eisbären und schmelzendem Eis)
4. Emmerich fabriziert irgendwelchen sinnlosen Stuss


----------



## EinarN (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

@ *ruyven_macaran

*Sorry, Ich will nun nicht ZEITGEIST Auskommentieren, Fackt ist jedoch das wer nur die Geringste Ahnung hat von Astrologie merkt es ganz schnell das jede menge Sachen was in Zeitgeist disutiert werden der Wahrheit Entsprechen. Über Die Realität über den Menschlichen Humbug Genannt Religion wil ich überhauptnicht Diskutieren. Währe Reine Zeitveschwendung und ...........zeitgeist ist mit Sicherheit keine "populistische Hetze" nur weil es Die Machenschaften der Menschlichen Bewusten Irrefürung zweck Kontrollhaltungen nur Teilweise Entlarvt.

Wie in Andere topics Bereitz Erwähnt. Ich hatte das Vergnügen unter unterschidliche politische Regimen zu Leben, Ich weis was volksunterdruckung Bedeutet und so einiges. Dazu kommt auch einiges an Lebenserfahrung Hinzu und glaube mir ich kann sehr Gut den Unterschied zwischen Blöff und Realität Unterscheiden.

Bevor der Eiserne vorhang fiel, kam all das böse aus den Osten. Jetzt ist der Weg, nun Kommen erfindungen Entweder aus den Weltal, Mitologie oder sonstige nicht Bewiesene Theorien oder Sonstige Spekulationen was zur Realität Hochgeschaukelt werden wie in ein Schlechten Hollywood Film.

Noch eine Erinerung aus der Vergangenheit:
Nach der Gewolte Ölrise in den 70'ern wie das Flugzeg alls Billig transportmittel neu Entdeckt wurde, Volgten eine Welle an Katastropghen Filme nur mit Flugzeug Unglücke und wie aus dem Nichts Machten sich Sämtliche UFO Sichtungen Bekannt und weis der gajer noch welchen Schwachsinn was flugzeuge bunt Begleiteten. ein mislungener Einschühterungsversuch.

Um den Jetzigen Klimahumbug zu Verstehen, müste man sich etwas Mehr zeit Nehmen in der Vergangenheit herum zu vorschen und ähnliche Panikmache Ereignisse zu Vergleichen und den Dazugehörigen Grund.

Persönlich habe ich z.B. so meine Mistrauische Bedenken auch was die aktuelle Sogenannte Wirtschaftskrise Betrifft, ausgelöst von eine Einzige Bank. 
Diese Angelegenheit Versetzt mich zurück in der Zeit, wann Etwas dergleichen Passierte mit der Roswell Bank, wo kräftig Abkassiert wurde.
Was nach der Roswell Geschihte Volgte, weist du doch, oder?
Irgendwie Wiederholt sich die Geschihte. 
Past 1 zu 1 wie ein Handschuh. 
Entweder hat da die Menschheit aus der Vergangenheit nichts Gelernt oder wird man hier Bewust auf Planetarischen niveau Verarscht und Ausgenommen.
Der grund währe Spekulativ aber "alles gute" kommt immer wieder aus USA.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Astrologie hat für mich persönlich keine Bedeutung - und Astronomie (falls du die meinst) erwiesenermaßen wenig Bedeutung für das Klima.

Da ich selbst daher komme, wo "all das böse" herkam, teile ich auch durchaus dein Misstrauen gegenüber den Medien und medienhörigen Leuten (es gibt genug Leute auf BILD-Niveau hier  ). Das schließt aber alle Medien mit ein.
Wenn mir irgend ein populäres Medium weißmachen will, dass 99% aller Wissenschaftler weltweit gemeinsam mit sämtlichen Regierungen eine Verschwörung gegründet haben und nur dieses eine Medium die Wahrheit verbreitet, dann werd ich sehr, sehr, sehr misstrauisch. 
Dazu hab ich genug Erfahrung mit Wissenschaftlern um zu wissen, dass die chronisch überfordert sind, sich auch nur mit 5 Leuten an ihrem eigenen Institut abzustimmen, geschweige denn mit 10.000den zu klären, wie erfundene Messergebnisse aussehen sollen. Und das ganze auch noch über einen Zeitraum von mehreren Jahrzehnten und über diverse Fachgebiete hinweg?
Mitlerweile in Abstimmung mit Unternehmen, für die diese Erkenntnisse schadhaft sind?
Auf Basis von Daten, wie sie z.B. im Rahmen der Wettervorhersage sehr vielen Leuten direkt zugänglich sind, die Fehler mit Leichtigkeit überprüfen könnten?
No way.
Und Politiker sind auch nicht gerade dafür bekannt, sich über sämtliche Lager hinweg zu einigen, um sich dann selbst das Leben schwer zu machen.

Da erscheint die Annahme, dass das nicht alles Lügner sind, und dass die Daten zueinanderpassen, weil sie eben die Realität zeigen, doch wesentlich glaubwürdiger. Die Konsistenz mit Erkenntnissen, die lange vor der Entdeckung des Klimawandels ermittelt wurden, spricht auch dafür.


----------



## EinarN (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Ja. Ich meinte Astronomie. ASTROLOGIE Nennt es sich auf Rumänisch und ich Schrieb aus Versehen nun mal rumänisch wegen der änlichkeit und Gleiche Bedeutung. Sorry.



> Die Konsistenz mit Erkenntnissen, die lange vor der Entdeckung des Klimawandels ermittelt wurden, spricht auch dafür.


Da sage ich JAIN.

- *JA* begründet der realen Aufzeichnungen.
- *NEIN*, weil aufzeichnungen seit nicht so Lange Statfinden im Vergleich mit der Existenz des planeten zu unsere Technologischen Aufzeichnungsmöglichkeiten was relativ neu sind, wobei sämtliche Palentologische Studien im Eiss der Antarktis, Nordpol u. sämtliche Erdschichten klar un deutig zeiten die Gleichmäsigen Abstände in den letzten 4 Millionen Jahre.
Dabei Übereinstimmen die Aktuellen Messungen 1:1 mit den extrairten daten der Regelmäsigen Wandlungen. 
Diese Wiederum Fanden stat vor der Menschlichen Existenz wie Bereitz erwähnt in Abstände von 2100 bis max. 2500 Jahre.
Das Beweist Eindeutig das nicht die Menscheit mit ihre Aktueller Tehnologie dafür Verantwortlich ist so wie es uns die Politiker weis machen wollen.
Auch zu diesen thema gibt es in Y.T. Veröfentlichte Aufzeichnungen.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

EinarN@Um den jetzigen Klimahumbug zu Verstehen, müste man sich etwas Mehr zeit Nehmen in der Vergangenheit herum zu vorschen und ähnliche Panikmache Ereignisse zu Vergleichen und den Dazugehörigen Grund.

Welche!


----------



## EinarN (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Welche!


Jede Menge!
Versuchs Mahl mit den Wissenschaftliche Geschihtsbücher aus deine Hisige Stadtbibliothek bishin zur Wikipedia. 
Dann wirste es Selber Heraus finden wen du daran interesse hast.
BÜCHER sind zum PC u. Internet eine Interesante Abwechslung. 
Man muss sie nur......ENTDECKEN 

Traurigerweise, Heute im Jahre 2010, im PC Zeitalter haben einige Vergessen das Bücher eigentlich noch Existieren.
Genau so Traurig ist auch die Tatsache das Allgemeine Wissenschaftliche Informationen so wie Geschihte zu Unser Menschliches Dasein inklusiwe Umfeld Überhaupt keinen Mehr Interesiert.
Wichtig ist nur der Rotz aus der Bild Zeitung und das Geblubere von RTL


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

*mehrere Offtopic-Posts wurden gelöscht. Da dies dsa zweite mal innerhalb kurzer Zeit ist, dass Threads in diesem Unterforum als Chat für Albereien missbraucht werden, weise ich noch einmal deutlich darauf hin, dass dafür auch Punkte vergeben könne. Das gilt inbesondere für Leute, die an beiden Fällen beteiligt waren.*





EinarN schrieb:


> Da sage ich JAIN.
> 
> - *JA* begründet der realen Aufzeichnungen. ...



Ich sprach von Klimawandel im allgemeinen (damit war tatsächlich mal alles gemeint, nicht nur anthropogener) und wollte damit auf CO2 und Treibhauseffekt im allgemeinen anspielen, die lange vor irgendwelchen Überlegungen zum Einfluss des Menschen auf die Athmosphäre (bzw. eine diesen zugrundeliegende Weltverschwörung) postuliert und ~bewiesen wurden.



> - *NEIN*, weil aufzeichnungen seit nicht so Lange Statfinden im Vergleich mit der Existenz des planeten zu unsere Technologischen Aufzeichnungsmöglichkeiten was relativ neu sind, wobei sämtliche Palentologische Studien im Eiss der Antarktis, Nordpol u. sämtliche Erdschichten klar un deutig zeiten die Gleichmäsigen Abstände in den letzten 4 Millionen Jahre.
> Dabei Übereinstimmen die Aktuellen Messungen 1:1 mit den extrairten daten der Regelmäsigen Wandlungen. Diese Wiederum Fanden stat vor der Menschlichen Existenz wie Bereitz erwähnt in Abstände von 2100 bis max. 2500 Jahre.



Das könntest du vielleicht mal verlinken (und zwar eine Primärquelle. Nicht Youtube).

Die mir bekannten und eigentlich sehr, sehr, sehr weit akzeptierten Daten (z.B. der bekannte Vostok-Eiskern) zeigen zwar eine gewisse Regelmäßigkeit - aber nicht für die letzten 4.000.000 Jahre, sondern für die letzten 400.000 Jahre (danach löst sich der Rythmus weitestgehend auf, siehe z.B. EPICA-Kern). Außerdem hat diese Regelmäßigkeit nicht annähernd einen 2100 Jahresrythmus, wie von dir behauptet, sondern einen Zykluszeit von ca. 100.000-110.000 Jahre.
Würde man rein auf Basis dieser Rythmik eine Erwärmung vorhersagen wollen (was man besser sein lassen sollte, denn 3 Durchläufe sind eine arg schwache Grundlage), dann müssten die letzte Erwärmung ca. 10.000 Jahre zurück liegen und die Temperatur seit dem langsam sinken. Und tatsächlich zeigen Eiskerne aus Grönland und Vostok auch ein leichtes Absinken von diesem Zeitpunkt bis zu den jüngsten Messungpunkten (die aber nicht bis zur Industrialisierung reichen dürften und so oder so eine zu geringe zeitliche Auflösung hätten, um den extrem schnellen Anstieg im letzten Jahrhundert wiederzugeben)
Zusätzlich liegen die heute gemessenen CO2-Werte um 30% über denen, die in den Maxima der letzten 400.000 Jahre zu beobachten waren.

Egal, wie stark man anzweifelt, dass der Mensch mal wieder für tiefgreifende Änderungen verantwortlich ist: Darum, dass es für die derzeitige Entwicklung in der gesamten uns bekannten Klimageschichte kein vergleichbares Ereigniss gibt, kommt man nicht drum herum.
(es sei denn, man verabschiedet sich von jeglicher Wissenschaftlichkeit und stellt sein eigenes "Wissen" -besser: Glauben- über die Erkenntnisse quasi aller Experten der Welt und erfindet einfach eine eigene Klimageschichte und am besten gleich noch eigene Werte für die heutige Situation)



> Das Beweist Eindeutig



Hast du dich jemals damit beschäftigt, was für Anforderungen an einen "eindeutigen" Beweis zu stellen sind?



> das nicht die Menscheit mit ihre Aktueller Tehnologie dafür Verantwortlich ist so wie es uns die Politiker weis machen wollen



Also mir wollen die Politiker immer weis machen, dass wir der Natur doch noch viel mehr Schaden zufügen sollten, damit es unserer Wirtschaft mal wieder 5 Minuten lang besser geht.



> Auch zu diesen thema gibt es in Y.T. Veröfentlichte Aufzeichnungen.



Genauso wie Aufzeichnungen, die "eindeutig beweisen", dass Elvis, Michael Jackson und Hitler noch am Leben sind, dass Computerspieler zu Killermaschienen mutieren und dass Dieter Bohlen Ahnung von Musik hat. Aber ich schließe aus diesem wiederholten Verweis auf Youtube (trotz vielfacher Aufforderung, Primärquellen zu nennen), mal einfach, dass du dich nie mit den Grundlagen oder einer seriösen Quelle auseinandergesetzt hast und das auch nicht planst zu ändern?

Schade, denn unter diesen Umständen wird eine wissenschaftliche Diskussion wohl nicht möglich sein. 

P.S.: Aber da du so ein Youtube-Fan bist, wenigsten mal was imho brauchbares zum Angucken: YouTube - The World's Most Famous Video . 
Wenn du bereit bist, mehr als 10 Minuten aufzubringen, um dich mal mit was anderem als Verschwörungsphantasien zu beschäftigen, gibt es von dem gleichen Typen auch noch eine ausführlichere, korrigierte 30 Minuten-Fassung sowie mehrere Stunden Anhänge. Die Ausführungen zur Arbeitsweise der wissenschaftlichen Gemeinschaft könnten vielleicht nicht schaden.


P.S.:
Ich möchte dich noch einmal darauf Hinweisen, dass hier deutsche Rechtschreibung erwartet wird. Es gibt für quasi jeden Browser Plug-Ins, die eine Rechtschreibprüfung integrieren. Niemand verlangt vollkommen fehlerfreie Posts (ich als allerletztes :ulgy: ), aber deine Texte sind fast durchgängig an der Grenze zu "unlesbar". Wir haben mehrere Legasteniker im Forum, die um längen besser schreiben als du und ich hab schon automatische Übersetzungen gesehen, die nicht wesentlich schlechter waren.


----------



## EinarN (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Tja.....
Jedes argument hat ein gegenargument.
Was YT betrifft, ich bin kein besonderer fan davon, jedoch wen man nichts mehr glauben schenken darf, was ist nun realität und was ist humbug?

Ist realität immer das was unsere politiker uns auftischen oder die gegenargumentationen in den internet videos oder sonstige dokumentationen?

Was nun?

Der gesammte topic dreht sich in der richtung "politiker haben recht, der rest ist humbug". 
Meinetwegen. 
Persönlich hab mir meine meinung gebildet und dabei bleibt es auch weil dieses planet ist wie ein "Lebewehsen" was sich ständig endert mit oder ohne uns, mit oder ohne industrie / abgasen / wälder abholzung usw., egal in welche form und das will anscheint keiner verstehen. 
Ich denke nur so an den beispiel "Vulkane". 
Ein Vulkan spuckt in 2 Minuten so fiel dreck in der luft bei eine eruption im bereich gasen u. CO2 wie alle unsere autos in den letzten 50 jahre und das planet kann es bedenkenlos verkraften auch ohne eco steuern und weis der gaier noch welchen quatsch und das seit millionen von jahre.
Wen "wir menschen" was kaput machen, machen wir uns selber kaput aber nicht das planet.

Das die in Dubai Mitlerweile tausende von Hecktarflächen Zuschütten um sich irgendwelche luxus hote linseln her zu zaubern in palmenform, dabei denkt keiner das, Das wasser was da weichen muss zur mehrespiegel hebung sorgen könnte, wen das so weiter geht, und das man damit grobfahrlässig in der umwelt eingreift aber wen mal ein brocken ein in Grönland herunter fählt oder am nordpol ist die kacke am dampfen und die eco steuer wird erhoben.
Krankhafter gehts wohl kaum noch.

Dieses Gesammte klimawandel Geblubere ist eine Aufmerksamkeit nicht wert.
WIR Menschen sind zu Klein, zu blöd, unser leben ist zu kurz um hier "Gott" zu spielen, irgendwelchen schaden den planeten an zu richten. Das einzige was wir schaffen durch unsere machtergreifende besesenheit ist uns selbst zu zerstören sonst nichts.
Es ist klar erwiesen das sogar ein atom krieg kann den planet nichts anhaben. 
Die einzigen was verrecken bzw. von der bildfläche verschinden sind wir. 
In ein pahr hunderte von jahre das planet repariert "die atomkratzer" was wir verursacht haben und die pahr hunderte von jahren in vergleich mit das lebensdauer des planeten sind wie ein pahr sekunden von unseres minderwertige durchschnitliche dasein und das ist PILLEPALLE.

Da können politiker, Theoretiker, Massenverblödung- medien noch so fiel erzählen bis sie alt und grau werden das angeblich wir menschen für den klimawandel verantwortlich sind. 
Das ist totaler Bullshitt was nur Finantielle Macht im Hintergrund hat, Abzock Gründe für das VERSAGEN der Politiker und PLEITE sämtliche Regierungen nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

So! 
Nun klicke ich mich aus von der diskussion weil ein konkretes weiterkommen ist nicht im sicht ausser aus der luft ergriffene spekulationen ohne nicht das geringste an logik.


----------



## TRON (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Darwin stellte schon fest , überwiegt eine Species , entzieht sie SICH die Lebensgrundlagen .
Das Leben geht auch ohne einzelne Arten weiter , egal ob Berggorilla oder Mensch .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

@Tron:
Sehr passende Signatur für diesen Forumsbereich 




EinarN schrieb:


> Tja.....
> Jedes argument hat ein gegenargument.



Manchmal ist das "Argument" aber willkürlich aufgestellte Behauptung und das Gegenargument die Realität.



> Was YT betrifft, ich bin kein besonderer fan davon, jedoch wen man nichts mehr glauben schenken darf, was ist nun realität und was ist humbug?



Ich für meinen Teil halte mich an Wissenschaftler bzw. an deren Kriterien für eine verlässliche Quelle (die umgekehrt natürlich primär von Wissenschaftlern eingehalten werden  ):

- dokumentiert:
Man kann viel behaupten, wenn der Tag lang ist. Liefert man zusätzlich zu dieser Behauptung eine Begründung ab, warum es so sein soll, die alle logischen Schlussfolgerungen enthält und alle Beobachtungen/Messungen in der Realität wiedergibt, auf der diese aufbauen, dann kann man nachvollziehen, ob diese Behauptung Hand und Fuß hat oder auch nicht. Der Behauptende setzt sich also der Möglichkeit aus, dass Fehler in seiner Logik aufgespürt und seine Behauptung dadurch zu Fall gebracht wird. Gelingt dies auch seinen Kritikern nicht, ist das ein gutes Zeichen, dass
Beispiel gut: Wissenschaftliche Arbeit mit detailierter Auflistung der zugrundeliegenden Messwerte und seperater, logischer Interpretation dieser Messwerte.
Beispiel schlecht: Ein Youtube-Video, dass behauptet, irgendwas wäre "so". Das "könne nur so sein". Oder "sieht man doch". Oder ein Forumsteilnehmer, der z.B. "von einem HartzIVer gehört hat, der...soll".

- reproduzierbar:
Man kann zumindest theoretisch die Messwerte reproduzieren bzw. (bei Messungen zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt) man kann sie mit anderen Messungen der gleichen Sachen vergleichen (wenn existent). Der Behauptende setzt sich also der Möglichkeit aus, dass die Grundlage seiner Überlegungen angegriffen wird. Wiederum gilt: Gelingt es selbst seinen Gegnern nicht, diese zu Fall zu bringen, spricht das dafür, dass sie brauchbar sind.
Beispiel gut: Wissenschaftliche Arbeit, die genau dokumentiert welche Methoden wann wo und wie verwendet wurden und seperat und unverfälscht mitteilt, welche Ergebnisse so gewonnen wurden. Oder alternativ genau und unverfälscht wiedergibt, auf welche anderen (wissenschaftlichen) Erkenntnisse man sich bezieht, wobei die dann natürlich selbst die Kriterien erfüllen müssen (z.B. IPCC. Zumindest der erste Teil...  )
Beispiel schlecht: Youtube-Videos, Forenbeiträge,... die i.d.R. komplett auf Methoden verzichten (verständlich, da ohnehin keine Primärquelle) und nur sehr, sehr selten angeben, aus welchen Quellen sie ihre Informationen beziehen. (dabei wären Links oder googlebare Stichwörter nun wirklich nicht zu viel verlangt)
Viele Wikipedia-Artikel schneiden in dieser Kategorie mitlerweile ebenfalls sehr gut ab

- beschränkt:
Mag komisch klingen, aber es ist nunmal so, dass man keine absoluten Aussagen treffen kann. "Die Erde ist eine Kugel" ist z.B. schlichtweg falsch. "Die Erde ist hat eine annähernd kugelige Form" ist schon besser. Vernünftig ist "Die Erde ist eine Kugel mit ca. 12750km Durchmesser ±<1%". Gutes Beispiel sind wiederum wissenschaftliche Angaben, die fast immer eine Angabe zur Messgenauigkeit enthalten bzw. eine ganze Reihe von Messwerten wiedergeben, so dass man sich ein Bild von der Streuung machen kann. Ein schlechtes Beispiel sind wieder diverse Usergenerierte Inhalte, die "sagen, was Sache ist" und bei denen man einfach nur misstrauisch werden kann.


Im Alltag kann man sich die Sache auch ein bißchen vereinfachen und die Faktoren nicht alle selbst überprüfen, sondern sich überlegen, wie groß eine Verletzung der Kriterien ist. Z.B. werden die Veröffentlichungen in Peer reviewed Journals von Experten auf dem jeweiligen Gebiet überprüft, die Chance, dass sie vollkommen falsch ist, ist gering. (gerade in Einzelfällen aber immer noch größer als null - ein wiedersprüchliches Ergebniss kann also entweder totaler Schwachsinn oder hochinteressant sein. Wenn 1000 Studien was anderes sagen, ist es aber sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass die alle zufällig den gleichen Fehler und nur der eine alles richtig gemacht hat)
Verstärkend wirkt dieser Faktor bei entsprechenden Sammelberichten wie z.B. der IPCC, bei dem sich noch mehr Experten ihr Wissen zu einem Ergebniss kondensieren.
Ebenfalls recht zuverlässige Quellen sind welche, die entgegen der erwarteten Intention agieren. Wenn z.B. die Financial Times Deutschland den Grünen ein besseres Wahlprogram bescheinigt, als der FDP, dann ist das als Einzelmeinung eigentlich unzuverlässig. Man kann sich bei dem Wirtschaftsliberalen Käseblatt aber ziemlich sicher sein, dass es ziemlich handfeste und unwiederlegbare Gründe gegeben muss, ehe die einer der wirtschaftsfeindlichsten Parteien eine höhere Wirtschaftskompetenz zusprechen, als der wirtschaftsfreundlichsten. (man muss aber aufpassen, in wie weit man die Intetionen der Quelle richtig erfasst hat. Gerade Großkonzerne können es sich leisten, komplette Organisationen aus der Taufe zu heben, die unabhängig auftreten und z.B. durch Greenwashingmaßnahmen den Eindruck erwecken, zu einem anderen Interessentenkreis als der Mutterkonzern zu gehören. Wenn die dann im Interesse des Mutterkonzerns agieren, ist das keineswegs vertrauenswürdig. Bei Politikern ist es z.T. unmöglich, ihren waren Kenntnissstand und ihre wahren Ziele von außen zu beurteilen.)
Ein weiterer guter Hinweis ist die Verwendung mehrerer unabhängiger Quellen. (wenn man die Unabhängigkeit einschätzen kann - s.o.. Vorraussetzung dafür ist natürlich, dass es entweder Primärquellen sind, oder das diese genau aufgelistet werden) Wenn man eine neue Quelle findet, die die gleiche Aussage wie mehrere vertrauenswürdige trifft, dann kann diese neue Quelle für sich vielleicht mangelhaft sein (im Falle einer wissenschaftlichen könnte sie z.B. zu wenig Replikate haben oder sie versucht Aussagen auch außerhalb der Bereiche zu treffen, die repräsentativ abdeckt). Aber sie ist ein schwaches Indiz für ihre Aussage. Wenn eine neue Quelle dagegen mit ihrer Ansicht allein dasteht, dann sollte man ganz genau gucken, wie zu dieser gekommen. (wichtig: Sollte der Weg fehleranfällig, aber nicht zwangsläufig falsch sein, muss man die Quelle anschließend im Hinterkopf behalten, für den Fall, dass später solideres Material mit gleicher Aussage kommt. Sonst bleibt auf ewig bei seiner alten Meinung)


Anm.: Das Video von wonderingmind42 dazu gibt meine Gründe eigentlich sehr gut wieder. (auch wenn imho universitäre nicht-peer-reviewed-Quellen viel zu weit oben stehen. Das schließt schließlich auch kleinere studentische Projekte mit ein, die z.T. vor Fehlern strotzen und bei denen man sehr genau wissen sollte, worauf man achten muss, ehe man sie weiter verwendet)



> Ist realität immer das was unsere politiker uns auftischen oder die gegenargumentationen in den internet videos oder sonstige dokumentationen?



s.o..
Ich für meinen Teil glaube weder Politikern noch Internet Videos und den Dokumentationen von Massenmedien auch nur sehr eingeschränkt (=sie müssen sich zumindest logisch und fehlerfrei in das einfügen, was ich aus vertrauenswürdigeren Quellen bereits weiß)




> Ich denke nur so an den beispiel "Vulkane".
> Ein Vulkan spuckt in 2 Minuten so fiel dreck in der luft bei eine eruption im bereich gasen u. CO2 wie alle unsere autos in den letzten 50 jahre und das planet kann es bedenkenlos verkraften auch ohne eco steuern und weis der gaier noch welchen quatsch und das seit millionen von jahre.



Ein weiteres Beispiel aus der Rubrik "ich bin mir in einer Meinung 100% sicher, Gegenargumente zählen nicht und seien sie noch so fundiert"?

Volcanic Gases and Their Effects
Die CO2-Emissionen aller Vulkane (nicht eines einzelnen) in einem ganzen Jahr (nicht in 2 Minuten) verursacht soviel CO2, wie die Menschheit in 3 Tagen (nicht 50 Jahren).
Im Vergleich zu heute deutlich ausgeprägtere vulkanische Aktivitäten stehen im Verdacht, die Ursache / eine entscheidende Ursache für mehrere der Massensterben im Laufe der Erdgeschichte zu sein, die allgemein als Anzeichen für Situationen dienten, die "der Planet" (genauer: seine Ökosphäre) nicht so ohne weiteres verkraften konnte.



> Das die in Dubai Mitlerweile tausende von Hecktarflächen Zuschütten um sich irgendwelche luxus hote linseln her zu zaubern in palmenform, dabei denkt keiner das, Das wasser was da weichen muss zur mehrespiegel hebung sorgen könnte, wen das so weiter geht, und das man damit grobfahrlässig in der umwelt eingreift aber wen mal ein brocken ein in Grönland herunter fählt oder am nordpol ist die kacke am dampfen und die eco steuer wird erhoben.
> Krankhafter gehts wohl kaum noch.



Alle drei "Palmen" zusammen sollen auf gerade einmal 50km² kommen. Dafür wurden 200 Millionen m³ Material bewegt, die sich zum Teil über der Meeresoberfläche wiederfinden und zudem größtenteils aus dem Meer stammen. Würden sie nicht aus dem Meer stammen, sondern komplett vom Land ins Wasser geschüttet werden, ergebe das umgelegt auf 3.612.000.000 Millionen m² Ozeanoberfläche einen Anstieg von 55 Nanonmetern. (ich denke, die Erklärung, wie winzig ein Nanometer ist, kann ich mir in einem PC-Forum sparen)
Ein Abschmelzen des grönländischen Eises dagegen wird bekanntermaßen auf 7m geschätzt. Das Verhältniss dazwischen würde ich spontan mit dem sämtlicher Nuklearwaffen der Welt im Vergleich zu einer Knallerbse vergleichen.
Vielleicht kommst du nach ein bißchen Nachdenken darauf, warum die Knallerbse Dubai in der internationalen Gesellschaft weniger Aufmerksamkeit findet, als der Atomkrieg Grönland.
(auch wenn die Baumaßnahmen in Dubai schwerwiegende Schäden an der lokoalen Natur darstellen und allein schon wegen als vollkommen sinnlose Ressourcenverschwendung gebrandmarkt gehören)



> WIR Menschen sind zu Klein, zu blöd, unser leben ist zu kurz um hier "Gott" zu spielen, irgendwelchen schaden den planeten an zu richten. Das einzige was wir schaffen durch unsere machtergreifende besesenheit ist uns selbst zu zerstören sonst nichts.



Nur so als Hinweis: Das weite Teile der europäischen Mittelmeerküste heute von nacktem Gestein/Karst oder trockener Buschlandschaft geprägt sind, ist nicht natürlich. Da sollten eigentlich dichte Wälder stehen. Den Unterschied haben die kleinen, blöden, kurzlebigen und vollkommen machtlosen Römer mit einer Technik, mit der einige hier keine Woche überleben würden und mehr oder minder ohne Absicht geschaffen. Menschen haben die Mehrheit aller Nordamerikanischen Großsäuger ausgerottet, in Afrika arbeitet man noch am letzten Rest. Menschen haben die Flora und Fauna jeder zweiten (dritten, 4. und vermutlich auch 5.-25.) Insel dieses Planeten nachhaltlich und unwiederbringlich verändert (einschließlich der fast vollständigen Entwaldung Madagascars und tiefgreifender Eingriffe in die Artenstruktur von Australien). Menschen haben ganz Mitteleuropa (und die Großteile anderer europäischer Regionen) in eine Kulturlandschaft verwandelt. Und das waren größtenteils vorindustriellen Beispiele. Seitdem haben Menschen z.B. den Aralsee, das tote Meer und den Tschad zu einem Großteil trockengelegt.


----------



## EinarN (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur so als Hinweis: Das weite Teile der europäischen Mittelmeerküste heute von nacktem Gestein/Karst oder trockener Buschlandschaft geprägt sind, ist nicht natürlich. Da sollten eigentlich dichte Wälder stehen. Den Unterschied haben die kleinen, blöden, kurzlebigen und vollkommen machtlosen Römer mit einer Technik, mit der einige hier keine Woche überleben würden und mehr oder minder ohne Absicht geschaffen. Menschen haben die Mehrheit aller Nordamerikanischen Großsäuger ausgerottet, in Afrika arbeitet man noch am letzten Rest. Menschen haben die Flora und Fauna jeder zweiten (dritten, 4. und vermutlich auch 5.-25.) Insel dieses Planeten nachhaltlich und unwiederbringlich verändert (einschließlich der fast vollständigen Entwaldung Madagascars und tiefgreifender Eingriffe in die Artenstruktur von Australien). Menschen haben ganz Mitteleuropa (und die Großteile anderer europäischer Regionen) in eine Kulturlandschaft verwandelt. Und das waren größtenteils vorindustriellen Beispiele. Seitdem haben Menschen z.B. den Aralsee, das tote Meer und den Tschad zu einem Großteil trockengelegt.


In der SAHARA waren früher auch Wälder und man Könnte Sky Fahren, die Kontinental Platten waren auch etwas näher zueinander.
War auch keine Industrie wie es zur Wüste wurde bzw. zur Wüste machte.
Was diese Kaputen inseln, Flora u. Fauna betrifft, darüber mache ich mir keine Sorgen.
Die Menschheit muss sich entscheiden:
Entweder Technologie u. Weiterentwicklung wofür man einiges Opfern muss oder Das Leben wie in der Steinzeit - dabei Blümhien und Binhien Betrachten u. Glücklich sein.

Mit beiden geht es nicht und das man heute wirklich jeden mist an Strurm, Zunami oder was auch immer an wetter reignisse den Menschen in den Schuhen Schibt und diese zur Kasse Bietet ist maslos Übertieben und nicht Begründet.

Wir sind eine Konsum Gesellschaft. 
Um den Markt Aufrecht zu Erhalten Floriert seit ewigkeiiten eine Consum / Wegwerf Geselschaft und das Verbraucht rohstoffe was von Irgendwo Herkommen müssen.
Wurden wir das nicht Machen, unsere Möbell in der Wohnung ein mal in 20 Jahre Wechseln und nicht jede 5 Jahre und andere Konsumartikeln, wurde unsere Konsumwirtschaft / Marktwirtschaft Hinüber sein aber die Umwelt Geschoht.
Was unsere Autos Betrifft das Gleiche. Ich bin mir sicher das in Irgendwelche Schubladen Planungen mit Alternativ Energie was seit jahren serienreif sind vorsich hin schoren, diese zurück gehalten werden eben um diese marktwirtschaft nicht kaput zu machen. 
Wen über nacht so eins in serie gehen wurde, über nacht kein erdl mehr npotwendig währe sondern z.B. regenwasser aus der Pfütze, wurde das Komplete wirtschaftliche system sodermassen kollabieren das hier anarchie herschen wurde.
Man sieht bereitz was nur eine einzige bank angerichtet hat. Geschweige so was da der komplette marktwirtschaft system auf rohöll aufbgebaut ist.
Bevor so was passiert, wird lieber gelabert, weiter abkassiert und das leben geht weiter mit bleifrei an der tanke anstat regenwasser aus der pfütze und das wird sich heute nicht endern, nicht in 100 jahre und auch nicht in 1000 jahre bis irgendwann diese fosilenergie alle ist.
Klimatische enderungen sind dabei unwichtig, noch ein grund warum das ganze in meine augen nur abkassier - humbug ist.
Auf was wetten?
(Leider leben wir dann nicht mehr um die Wetergebnisse zu Begutachten)


----------



## kero81 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Ich finde es ausgesprochen Schade das es Mensche gibt die dran zweifeln das Technologie und saubere Natur nicht zueinander passen und sogar davon Sprechen das man "einiges" Opfern muss! Den Planet, auf dem DU lebst, kann man nicht "Neustarten". Es sollte an oberster Stelle stehen ihn zu schützen und zu erhalten und nicht weiter zu verschmutzen.

Gruß Kero


----------



## EinarN (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich finde es ausgesprochen Schade das es Mensche gibt die dran zweifeln das Technologie und saubere Natur nicht zueinander passen und sogar davon Sprechen das man "einiges" Opfern muss! Den Planet, auf dem DU lebst, kann man nicht "Neustarten". Es sollte an oberster Stelle stehen ihn zu schützen und zu erhalten und nicht weiter zu verschmutzen.
> 
> Gruß Kero


Ja. Das planet auf was ICH Lebe, Lebt noch weitere Milliarden von Jahren einige davon in den Zustand wie er JETZT ist.
Ich dagegen Lebe noch Höchstens 40 Jahre was Ich mit Sicherheit nicht Aufopfern werde für Irgendwelchen nicht nachvolzihbar beweislosen humbug.
Das was da Draussen Passiert ist kein Beweis für eine Menschliche Schuld.
Die was da drausen deswegen so ein Fass aufmachen, egal ob Politiker, klimatologe oder ottonormal verbraucher, sollen z.B. zu erst Ihre drecks autos abstellen und zufuss um die ecke laufen zigarettenkaufen und erst danach reden, die was mit irgendwelche getunte schrottkiste umbedingt angeben müssen und planlos durch die gegend fahren, diese ah so reichen angeber was mit den fetten ferrari planlos in den städten angeben, auch die was jahr für jahr am anderen ende der welt fliegen müssen um irgendwelch gröll sauftouren abzihen und dafür millionen litter an kerosin jährlich in der luft verbrannt werden, jeder sollte sich im diesen sinne an seine eigene nase fassen, wen er stundenlang sinlos sein Rechner im Sleep modus laufen läst, seine geräte über nacht in Standy aus reine FAULHEIT diese ab zu schalten bzw. runter fahren, die beleuchtung in der wohnung ein wetlauf mit der sone machen läst usw., sich darüber gedanken machen wie fiel energie er somit sinlos verpulwert.
Wen man diese eben zitierte Verschwendungen im Griff bekommt bzw. beseitigt macht man nicht nur etwas für seine gesundheit und eigene tasche sondern auch für den planet und erst danach sollte man das maul aufreisen und jammern von wegen Klimawandel / Klima Katastrophe.
Bis dahin..........Feresse halten auf planetarische ebene. 

Am jeden fahl, jeder kann was dagegen tun und das ohne von irgendwelche regierung dazu gezwungen zu werden. 
Er muss nur eine Grauen zellen einschalten.
Momentan tut aber keiner was ausser LABERN und JAMMERN. 
Dabei die regierungen nützen die gelegenheit ab zu kassieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2010)

*AW: Klimawandel/Klimakatastrophe, wie denkt ihr über die Zukunft unseres Planeten?*

Sollte wieder Gesprächsbedarf zu diesem Thema entstehen, bitte vorher gucken, ob nicht auch dieser Thread passt. Hier mache ich vorläufig zu, um Doppelungen zu vermeiden.


----------

